
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (September 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519</a>.
======
joeyspn
Blockchain Project | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, Application Security Engineer,
DevOps | Remote | Full-time | $160k-$200k

Hi! we are a couple of fellow HNers launching a new cryptocurrency-based
project. We don’t even have the name yet! We’re in ideation and architecting
phase and we’ll be building from the ground up a project similar to
funfair.io, but without the ICO part. This means we'll need help with
everything!: architectural decisions, devops workflows, games state sync
design, security (WAF, IDS, etc).

Frontend Hypewords: React, Redux, RxJS, Webpack

Backend Hypewords: NodeJS, GraphQL/Apollo, Deepstream, RethinkDB, Redis,
Kubernetes, Bitcoin, Ethereum

Requisites:

    
    
      - 4+ years of hands-on experience
      - Ability to learn quickly new stacks and technologies
    

Bonus points:

    
    
      - Strong maths
      - Degree or PhD (CS or similar fields)
      - Experience with bitcoin/crypto
    

Perks:

    
    
      - 100% remote position
      - 40h/week organised as you prefer
      - No hard deadlines (goodbye stress!)
      - The best teammates ever
    

If you are interested send me your CV (email in my profile) and let's chat
about it!

Cheers!

~~~
batuhanicoz
May I ask if which time zones you prefer? I was going to ping you via e-mail
but this could help other potential applicants too.

~~~
joeyspn
Some hours of overlap with GMT/London would be nice, but not necessary...
we're fine with any location.

------
GoodbyeEarl
Hey, fellow job seekers!

I've written a small chrome extension to help you filter the thread, check
out: [http://imgur.com/a/CzNSa](http://imgur.com/a/CzNSa).

You can download it straight from the repo:
[https://github.com/viniciusCamargo/hn-chrome-
extension/blob/...](https://github.com/viniciusCamargo/hn-chrome-
extension/blob/master/hn-wih.crx)

~~~
Sytten
Very nice, but I can't seem to be able to install it? Is it possible for you
to post on the chrome store?

~~~
AngeloAnolin
Quick instructions on how to install this:

1\. Download the .CRX file

2\. Open the folder where the file was downloaded.

3\. Open Google Chrome. Type in chrome://extensions/ in the URL.

4\. In the Extensions page, ensure that Developer Mode is checked.

5\. From the folder, drag and drop the crx file to Chrome.

6\. A notification would appear that HN: WIH Search By Tags has been added.

7\. Enjoy.

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE, Salary: $100-200K + equity

Sourcegraph is the best way to read and understand code. As a programmer, you
spend hours every day trying to answer simple questions like "How do I use
this library?", "What functions already exist?", and "What's going on in this
changeset?" Sourcegraph makes exploring the world's code as painless as
searching and browsing the web.

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alumni. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and major companies. Our technical challenges include scaling code analysis
and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

~~~
dhanush
Do you have any timezone restrictions for a remote position?

~~~
beliu
We don't have timezone restrictions.

------
MartinMond
PSPDFKit | REMOTE | Full-time | JavaScript, Elixir

PSPDFKit is the leading SDK for working with PDF files on Android, iOS and
Web. We're trusted by Dropbox, Box and many Fortune 500 companies to take care
of these tricky yet essential parts in their Android and iOS apps.

In December 2016 we released PSPDFKit for Web - you can see it in action here:
[https://web-preview.pspdfkit.com](https://web-preview.pspdfkit.com)

In July we released PSPDFKit for Web Standalone, which works completely in the
browser, using WebAssembly: [https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-
hope/](https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-hope/)

If you're interested in working for a fully bootstrapped company, with a team
all over the globe, that iterates quickly and uses a modern, pragmatic tech
stack, then check out our job ad: [https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/#senior-frontend-
web-engineer](https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/#senior-frontend-web-engineer)

~~~
zerr
Please put salary ranges.

------
claytoncorreia
Chimp Technology (Chimp.net) | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite and
remote [https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers)

Chimp is a rapidly growing technology company located in downtown Vancouver,
BC. Our platform, chimp.net, is built to dramatically improve the human
experience of participating in charity by helping people, communities and
corporations to make bigger impacts on causes they care about.

* Technical Product Manager [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=32](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=32)

* Front End QA Developer [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=30](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=30)

* Data Scientist [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=25](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=25)

* Always looking to chat with great Front End Developers (React/JS) and Back End Developers (Ruby/Rails)

Competitive Compensation, close knit office culture, stunning office views in
downtown Vancouver overlooking Stanley Park and Burrard Inlet, remote work
opportunities and lots more perks. Relocation supported for the right
candidates.

Come and work on something that can actually change the world. Learn more at
[https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers) or email jobs@chimp.net

~~~
roadrunnerfreak
Sent a mail to the email mentioned and got back a reply saying that email will
never be checked! Can I connect with you?

~~~
claytoncorreia
Looking into this, hang tight!

------
gghh
SUSE | Software Engineer | REMOTE (worldwide) or ONSITE| Full Time

 _Linux Kernel File System Engineer (BTRFS)_

We are currently seeking a new member of the SUSE Labs team to perform as a
Linux kernel file system engineer with a focus on the btrfs file system. SUSE
is deeply involved in btrfs development, and wants to grow the file system
team even more. You will work on diagnosing and addressing performance,
stability, data integrity, error recovery, and feature development of btrfs;
you'll represent yourself actively within the global Linux kernel development
community.

The team is widely distributed around the world, and most of its members are
working remotely. If you want to work from a SUSE office instead, that is fine
as well.

 _How to apply_

Preferably, submit all relevant information in a single PDF file, so that no
important detail is lost in transit. Give us some time to process your
application. Expect the interview to be done over phone. Form submission for
this position at [https://jobs.suse.com/job/united-states/kernel-file-
system-e...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/united-states/kernel-file-system-
engineer/3486/4888440)

This is not the only job opening currently available at SUSE, see
suse.com/jobs

------
alexpeattie
Peg | Full Stack Developer | London | ONSITE | fulltime |
[https://peg.co/hiring](https://peg.co/hiring) | £45k-£55k + equity

We're on a mission to shift $1BN in advertising budgets towards independent
content creators, so we're after someone with frontend and backend development
skills to help make that happen.

We're looking for a full stack dev with 3+ years of experience building
software professionally, but above all we're after people who are excited
about building world-class software, getting their hands dirty with tough
problems, and constantly learning.

Our stack is Rails 4.2, Angular, a PostgreSQL DB (now quite big, hundreds of
millions of rows), Redis/Sidekiq, Gulp for builds - the whole shebang is at
[https://stackshare.io/peg/peg](https://stackshare.io/peg/peg) We recently
moved into lovely new offices near Aldgate East, if you'd like to drop in and
chat more about the roles, drop me a line: alex@peg.co

PS - We've recently added a fantastic developer to our team thanks to last
month's Who is hiring thread :).

------
Shatnerz
StreetShares | Web Developer (Python, AngularJS) | Washington, DC (Reston, VA)
| Full-time, onsite, [http://streetshares.com](http://streetshares.com) |
$80k-$100k+ and equity

StreetShares is hiring software engineers to build our online lending
platform. Engineers will work in a fast paced environment to shape the future
of our company. These positions will focus on all aspects of our system
including application, database, and front end code. The ideal candidate is
comfortable being an intricate part of a small agile team, can engage across
all functional areas. These positions are based in our Reston, VA
headquarters. You can apply online at
[https://streetshares.workable.com/](https://streetshares.workable.com/)

We are hiring a designer as well (current details are a little fuzzy).

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to email Andrew at
aahlers@streetshares.com

------
canyon289
SpaceX | Data Scientist | Los Angeles | On Site
[http://www.spacex.com/](http://www.spacex.com/) | Full Time |

At SpaceX (Space Exploration Technologies) we're trying to colonize Mars, and
do other cool things along the way like create a global satellite
constellation for communication/internet and return human spaceflight
capability to America

In this position in particular you'd be analyzing the data we have in our
supply chain and looking for opportunities to improve the end to end process
of making space stuff.

There's a lot of companies trying to make the world a better place, but SpaceX
is one of the few where you can also make Mars a better place!

I'm an engineer at the company, and not a recruiter, so keep that in mind if
you have questions for me.

[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/209761](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/209761)

~~~
kartikkumar
Can I reach you offline somehow for a chat?

~~~
canyon289
When you say offline do you mean not by internet or not on Hacker News?

You're welcome to add me on LinkedIn if "Not on Hacker News" is what you meant

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ravinakumar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ravinakumar)

~~~
kartikkumar
Added you on LinkedIn, thanks!

------
paddymann
Spidergap | Worldwide, REMOTE, Full time, £25-40k | Family-Friendly team seeks
Junior/Mid-Level Developer (JavaScript, NodeJS)

This is an opportunity to join a very small, profitable and growing company
that’s achieving great things while supporting a healthy work-life balance.

Spidergap's mission is to make it easy for companies of all sizes to support
the personal development of their employees. We do this by providing the tools
and services that help the employees to prioritize, plan and take action on
their development.

We’re now the top-rated tool in the 360° Feedback market, used in 134+
countries by thousands of organizations (inc. 3M, Autodesk, Britvic, DDB,
Fitness First, Médecins Sans Frontières, and Pandora) to nurture and develop
their employees.

We're looking for talented developers to help us make those companies even
more successful. You’ll be helping us to deliver even better user-experiences,
frequently requested features (like supporting multiple languages), and
cutting-edge personal development tools.

If you’re a talented software developer who would love to quickly grow your
skills by working with the co-founders of a small SaaS business, and in doing
so help real customers to achieve their goals, then...:

\- Read the full job ad here: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/151961/family-
friendly-team-s...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/151961/family-friendly-
team-seeks-junior-mid-level-spidergap)

\- Apply here:
[https://podio.com/webforms/19128296/1287582](https://podio.com/webforms/19128296/1287582)

Note: While the position is open to worldwide candidates, you'll need to be
able to work 4+ hours a day that overlap 08:00 to 18:00 CEST (Sweden).

------
markwaldron
DigiFi | Senior Software Engineer | New York City | Full-Time Onsite |
$120k-$160k + Equity + Benefits [https://angel.co/digifi/jobs/193213-senior-
full-stack-softwa...](https://angel.co/digifi/jobs/193213-senior-full-stack-
software-engineer)

DigiFi is a provider of enterprise fintech solutions for financial
institutions. As technology revolutionizes financial services, we empower
financial institutions to thrive in the digital age.
[https://www.digifi.io](https://www.digifi.io)

We are looking for experienced software engineers to join our growing team of
12. We’re tacking the biggest problems in how banks and other financial
institutions deliver products to their customers and we’re looking for
exceptional people to help lead the charge. We use JavaScript on the frontend
(React) and backend (NodeJS), along with both SQL and MongoDB. Our
applications are hosted in AWS.

The ideal candidate will have formal training in programming and professional
experience with software development in either enterprise or startup
environments. They will be expected to collaborate closely with a small team
of engineers and ship code frequently while demonstrating a commitment to
developing, testing, implementing and maintaining enterprise-quality software.

Apply with resume to info [at] digifi.io.

~~~
gardnr
Tackling. Might be good to specify which SQL back end you focus on too. Looks
cool though.

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Sales | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared, and
Connected. Smartcar is building a REST API platform to solve the "connected"
part of it.

We recently launched our platform with BMW in Germany:
[https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-
pl...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-platform-in-
germany-d631d821536a) and built [https://teslabot.ai](https://teslabot.ai) to
show a sneak peak of what our platform can do.

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Business Development with 2+ years of experience selling in the Automotive
industry.

\+ Business Operations to manage delivery and process of new projects.

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...).

\+ Fullstack/Backend Software engineer with 2+ years of experience. Our
backend stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. Compensation is $95K to
$130K + equity. Read more about the positions and apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar).

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
s3nnyy
Wealthport.com | Senior Computer Science / Machine Learning Engineer, Scala
Backend Engineer, Data Preparation Expert | Zurich | SALARY: 100k-120k CHF |
ONSITE | EU-Passport holders only

We solve on of the biggest problems in e-commerce: Normalizing product
information. Using machine learning an NLP we transform broken, badly-labeled,
unstructured data into useable, categorised and normalized data. See:

[https://www.slideshare.net/wealthportadmin/getting-
started-w...](https://www.slideshare.net/wealthportadmin/getting-started-with-
wealthport)

We are obsessed with functional programming. We use mainly Scala (backend) and
we are researching a lot on NLP and ML.

We look for:

\- Senior Machine learning Researcher / Engineer - you will read & write
papers on machine learning and/or implement algorithms in our core product.

\- Senior Backend Scala engineer - you will build or well-tested backend and
our core product. And we expect you to have experience with Scala to hit the
ground running.

\- Data Preparation Export (Data Science) - you will help our customers adjust
their data (transformation, classification) to our platform. This is a mix of
Data Scientist, Data Analyst, Project Manager and Customer Success Manager.

The interview process: 1) 15 min call with our tech recruiter (has technical
background, won't bullshit you) 2) Technical call with CTO 3) Onsite day
solving a programming task with us.

Send us a short intro about yourself or questions about Switzerland and Zurich
to:

hiring@wealthport.tech

------
andmcgregor
SAF Platform | www.safplatform.com | Full Time | Onsite | $80-$100k | New
York, NY (Flatiron)

* Full Stack Software Engineer

We are a B2B financial services platform that facilitates the interaction
between asset managers and institutional investors. We are a small team with
experienced leadership in the alternative investment space.

Our stack consists of React, Redux, Rails, Postgres, and is hosted on AWS. We
emphasize testing and value a culture of frequent constructive feedback.

The ideal candidate works well in a small, collaborative, and creative
environment that moves fast. You also have previous professional experience
and want to take an active role in building our engineering culture. You enjoy
using technology to solve complex business problems. You are organized, self-
directed, and committed to building great things.

Our interview process consists of a phone call, followed by a take-home coding
challenge. Interested? Email engineering [at] safplatform.com

------
nworbrecneps
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or Fall/Spring/Summer Interns | On-site San
Francisco (relocation provided), remote an option w/experience |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable fast-growing startup looking for all types of engineers:
full-stack, backend, site reliability, data, machine learning.

Mixmax is the future of email and external communications. Just like you use
Slack to talk within your team, you use Mixmax to talk to people outside of
your team. Primarily, we help sales and recruiting teams achieve more and with
greater consistency by automating their most common workflows and integrating
with their existing toolchain - Gmail, Inbox, Salesforce, Slack, text
messaging and more.

You'll work on a modern cloud-based web app built on universal/isomorphic
Javascript using open source technologies, including: React, Node, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Electron (more: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Check out our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat!

~~~
Sytten
This sounds very awesome! Would you be willing to take a Canadian intern?

------
dshankar
Remote | Full Time

Bigscreen is a VR/AR company building an immersive, social computing platform.
Think "VR Operating System"

We have over 250,000 users on the Rift & Vive. Our power users spend 20-30
hours each week using the product, and tens of thousands of people use
Bigscreen every single weekend, making Bigscreen a "killer app" of VR.

We're a tiny team (3 developers) building one of the most successful VR
startups with product-market fit and $3 million in funding from top VCs like
Andreessen Horowitz. Previously, I was the founder of a Y Combinator startup
(YC W11), and before that I studied EECS at UC Berkeley.

We're hiring experienced senior engineers, designers, and artists that enjoy
working remotely. Most roles do not require any prior VR experience.

Our VR app is built in C++ and C# (Unity3D), our backend infra is WebRTC &
Node.js, and our VR UI front-end is actually HTML/CSS/Javascript.

    
    
      - Frontend developer (HTML/CSS/Javascript)
      - Fullstack developer (Javascript)
      - Backend developer (Node.js, Firebase)
      - Interaction / UI designer
      - Unity3D developer
    

[http://bigscreenvr.com/jobs/](http://bigscreenvr.com/jobs/)

darshan@bigscreenvr.com

~~~
zerego
On the website I just see the fullstack option. Can you say a salary range or
equity ? Thanks

~~~
dshankar
Salary & equity depends on experience, location, and the role.

We expect to be hiring much more senior management roles in the next 6-12
months as well, an engineering manager and a product manager.

Therefore, it's a very wide range from $50k to $150k in salary, and 0.1% to 2%
in equity.

Fullstack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bigscreenvr/284548b4-7876-4bb2-97fc-36...](https://jobs.lever.co/bigscreenvr/284548b4-7876-4bb2-97fc-36d2053026cf)

Front-end:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bigscreenvr/2a268771-b32e-42b0-bc6d-98...](https://jobs.lever.co/bigscreenvr/2a268771-b32e-42b0-bc6d-98476ce0fd74)

Back-end:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bigscreenvr/ade2408f-20ee-42d7-bfd8-3f...](https://jobs.lever.co/bigscreenvr/ade2408f-20ee-42d7-bfd8-3f0de9bff43c)

------
bryanh
Zapier | Infrastructure & Frontend & Product Engineers | Earth | REMOTE (only)

Zapier is sort of like Legos for the internet -- anyone can automate anything.
We believe talented people can be found anywhere in the world, not just SF or
NYC.

We're mostly Python/Django, React, AWS, working towards k8s, but we're not
dogmatic about tech. Any questions, please email me (see profile), to apply
please see the job posts below:

[0] [https://zapier.com/jobs/infrastructure-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/infrastructure-engineer/)

[1] [https://zapier.com/jobs/product-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/product-engineer/)

[2] [https://zapier.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer/](https://zapier.com/jobs/frontend-engineer/)

------
cwe
PornHub Network | Montreal, QC ONSITE, VISA | Full-time | PHP, Javascript,
Android, Data Science, Design, Marketing, and more

[https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/](https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/)

Lots of opportunities to work on large scale projects on some of the worlds
largest adult sites. I'm a new PM on the team, found the job through HN, and
can answer questions about the process and team. My team specifically needs a
Senior PHP Developer and Marketing, but many teams working on lots of cool
stuff with ML, VR, crypto, and more!

Some open roles:

Senior PHP: [https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/senior-software-
developer/](https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/senior-software-developer/)

Javascript: [https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/javascript-
developer/](https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/javascript-developer/)

Android: [https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/android-application-
develop...](https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/android-application-developer/)

Web Analyst: [https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/web-
analyst/](https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/web-analyst/)

Data Scientist: [https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/data-
scientist/](https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/data-scientist/)

UI/UX Designer: [https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/designer-
uiux/](https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/designer-uiux/)

PR & Marketing: [https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/public-relations-
marketing-...](https://www.pornhub.com/jobs/job/public-relations-marketing-
coordinator/)

~~~
UnpossibleJim
Hi, this is a complete non sequitur, but how's the tech sector in Montreal?
Feel free to get rid of this comment if it bothers anyone, I was just curious.
I never hear about tech and Montreal specifically, but there are several large
scale interweb businesses there, including Pornhub... you guys get how many
hits a day, plus have how mamy stream connections going at once? I have to
imagine it's a fairly large number.

~~~
developer2
The industry for developers in Montreal is large; it's nigh impossible to find
oneself unemployed. However, the number of "big name" companies is quite
small. MindGeek (owner of PornHub) is one, Google has an office, and the game
studios are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head. So while the
industry is large, most of it is small private businesses you've never heard
of.

The explanation as to why Montreal is a fairly busy tech hub likely has to do
with salaries here vs. the expectation for equivalent talent in the US. Most
companies here are actually American companies, and the only reason their
offices are located here is because even senior developers tend to earn <
$85k/year CAD, with $60-70k being more common. That's $48k to $70k/year USD
vs. the $100-200k+ USD they'd have to pay within the US. Government incentives
(looking at you, SR&ED) reimburse these companies a significant portion of
developers' salaries, making it even cheaper. Canada is, for many American
businesses, essentially a step above outsourcing to India.

------
saip
FloydHub (YC W17) is building a Heroku for deep learning. Data scientists can
train and deploy deep learning models in the cloud with a few simple commands
and without any of the DevOps hassles. Instead of worrying about provisioning
GPUs, installing drivers, and managing software dependencies, focus on what
matters - the science itself.

We're small, agile and very early stage (YC W17). We're backed by some of the
best VCs and angels in town. If joining a 4-person deep learning/infra startup
excites you, come join our core founding team!

FloydHub | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-
time, Salary: 100k-125k (0.5%-1% equity),
[https://angel.co/floydhub/jobs/240935-senior-
infrastructure-...](https://angel.co/floydhub/jobs/240935-senior-
infrastructure-engineer-founding-team-member)

\- Help us scale our massive GPU clusters and manage TBs of data. Expertise:
AWS/Azure/GCP, Python, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform

FloydHub | Growth and Product Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-
time, Salary: 75k-115k (0.25%-0.75% equity),
[https://angel.co/floydhub/jobs/245161-growth-and-product-
eng...](https://angel.co/floydhub/jobs/245161-growth-and-product-engineer-
founding-team-member)

\- Help us grow 5x, 10x and 50x our current scale. You will lay foundations
for our community building initiatives. Expertise: data driven growth
mentality

FloydHub | Deep Learning Researcher and Writer | Remote | Full or Part-time,
[https://angel.co/floydhub/jobs/245449-ai-researcher-and-
writ...](https://angel.co/floydhub/jobs/245449-ai-researcher-and-writer)

\- Deep learning engineer/data scientist to help implement and write about the
latest projects and research. Expertise: deep learning, writing

Email us: careers@floydhub.com

~~~
bharath28
I know from personal experience that they are working on very cool and
important problems at the forefront of the deep learning space. Seriously,
talk to them.

Disclosure: I am friends with the founders.

------
prakashj
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the co-founders and Chief Architect at Nextdoor. Our mission is to
use the power of technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all
around the world. Over 75% of the neighborhoods in the US are using our
platform to communicate about the issues most important to them. We've also
expanded internationally as well in the Netherlands, UK, and Germany. Founded
in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital, Greylock Partners, Google
Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have raised over $210M in venture
capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go,
running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java (Android),
and JavaScript (Web).

Our office is in San Francisco (mid-Market) close to Civic Center BART. If
you're looking for a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than 150
people total, with ~60 in engineering) with an opportunity to have global
impact, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

------
nevir
Convoy | Software Engineers | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | ONSITE

[https://convoy.com](https://convoy.com)

Help us optimize trucking and logistics - a $800B industry that still runs on
fax machines and phone calls.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React Native, TypeScript, Node, GraphQL), but we're more interested in
engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

I've been here since the beginning (over two years now). The team has grown
quickly, but we still have a tight-knit and incredibly smart group of
engineers. We have an endless supply of interesting problems including machine
learning, service architecture, mobile/desktop/web UX, complicated business
modeling, and much more.

Some of our backers include Y Combinator (Continuity Fund), the founders of
Amazon and Microsoft, and Greylock Partners. You can read more about us:
[http://www.mosaicventures.com/mosaicblog/2017/7/25/our-
inves...](http://www.mosaicventures.com/mosaicblog/2017/7/25/our-investment-
in-convoy) [https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/26/16027650/convoy-
trucking-...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/26/16027650/convoy-trucking-app-
fundraise-60-million-uber)

If you're interested in hearing more, reach out and grab coffee with me or one
of our other developers. Help us grow an amazing tech team from a very early
point in our company's history!

[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

~~~
brogrammernot
Super interesting. Bookmarking for a potential move to Seattle in 6-12 months.

~~~
gmancruthers
Don't underestimate the rain in winter. I moved here 9 months ago. Toughest
few months of my life.

~~~
microcolonel
Surely better than snow in winter. I prefer the weather I saw in Vancouver to
the weather in Toronto any day.

~~~
davidy123
No way. Rain is wet and you can't do anything in it, it gets gloomy after a
day. Snow enables all kinds of activities and you can dress for it and clean
up by brushing yourself off, it's so beautiful it takes weeks or months before
it gets gloomy.

------
headcanon
FarmLogs (YC W12) | Ann Arbor, MI and Des Moines, IA | Onsite/Remote |
[https://farmlogs.com](https://farmlogs.com)

FarmLogs is inventing the future of farming. We build software to help farmers
grow more with less.

Our stack is predominantly Clojure and Python. Our domain involves data from
all over: soil samples, satellite imagery, radar, telematics from tractors,
temperature data, the list goes on.

We run 100% on Kubernetes, Docker, and AWS.

We have a strong preference for onsite candidates, but would accept a remote
candidate if they have experience working remotely before and are in the US.

We've got a handful of open positions, notably:

\- Android Developer

\- Backend Engineering Manager

\- Frontend Engineering Manager

\- iOS Developer

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Senior Frontend Engineer

\- Senior iOS Developer

\- Senior Product Designer

Come take a look! [https://farmlogs.com/jobs](https://farmlogs.com/jobs)

~~~
debuggerpk
too bad for US only requirements. I am really really passionate about agri-
tech plus I have worked remotely through my entire career. Should i shoot my
CV?

------
thruflo22
Anon AI | Developer (Backend / Data / Deployment) | London, UK | REMOTE,
[https://anon.ai](https://anon.ai)

We're using AI to automate data anonymisation. We're looking for an
experienced, generalist web developer to focus on cloud deployment and data
ingestion.

We're using tools like Kubernetes, Elixir, SpaCy and Hashicorp Vault. We
currently ingest full data snapshots and deploy to Google Container Engine.

We need to:

* deploy our service within private cloud networks on AWS, GCP and Azure

* integrate with a range of data backup and replication workflows

You should be a generalist backend web developer with experience running and
maintaining production systems on cloud platforms. This should include
experience with:

* backend web development

* build systems, orchestration and deployment infrastructure

* databases, data interchange formats and data parsing

* service architectures and abstraction around external APIs

* data integrity across distributed systems

We're a UCL AI spin out. We just raised a seed round from four leading early
stage VC funds. You'll be employee #2.

If this sounds interesting, drop me an email me on thruflo@anon.ai

------
nquinlan
Major League Hacking | Design & Engineering Roles | Full Time | Onsite

We work with the largest community of student developers in the world to help
them become amazing hackers. Major League Hacking (MLH) works with student
organizers across the globe to put on events on their campus. We're a B-Corp
that's been around for four years and work with 200+ events per year for
65,000 students.

We're currently hiring a software engineer and designer.

Full-Stack Software Engineer: We're looking for an engineer to help us write
and maintain software that helps us empower hackers, working across frontend
(HTML/CSS/JS) and backend (Rails). We're a small team and you'd have the
ability to help guide the engineering products from start to finish while
working with an accomplished senior engineer. \- More and Apply:
[https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/full-stack-
engineer/](https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/full-stack-engineer/)

Designer: Although not yet on our jobs page, we're just starting the search
for a new designer. As a designer at MLH you get to launch and guide a number
of brands that we maintain while also creating print and digital designs for
events and products. \- Apply:
[https://majorleaguehacking.typeform.com/to/rmtogi?role=custo...](https://majorleaguehacking.typeform.com/to/rmtogi?role=custom&source=mlh-
careers)

------
karpathy
Tesla | Autopilot Vision | Onsite | Full-time

We're looking for strong ML/CV/Roboticists for the Tesla Autopilot Vision
team. We're also eager to explore strong C++ generalist programmers who want
to get into autonomous driving.

vision@tesla.com (goes to me direct)

~~~
zerr
How's work-life balance?

~~~
toisanji
terrible

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Multiple Positions | On-site - Full-time | $90k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is one of the fastest growing profitable SaaS companies in the world.
Economic activity is coming online - companies are selling products, hiring
employees, marketing and moving operations to the web. Thinknum captures the
data trails that are created (e.g., How quickly is UberEATS growing on a
restaurant-by-restaurant basis vs Grubhub?). We work with hundreds of
financial institutions and corporations. We have a private office in Midtown
and offer full benefits.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Director of Marketing

We’re looking for a Director of Marketing that can help position our product
and generate new qualified leads. You will help deliver our story, vision and
product innovation resulting in increased coverage and awareness globally. The
ideal candidate will have at least three years of experience marketing a SaaS
product. Expertise in public relations, branding and using marketing analytics
to make data-driven decisions is essential.

ReactJS Front-End Engineer

We’re looking for an experienced ReactJS front-end engineer to implement
features that enable users to intuitively answer questions on companies they
are analyzing. You will need experience in ReactJS, CSS and an eye for great
design.

Site Reliability Engineer

We’re looking for a SRE that will support enterprise level applications hosted
in the cloud. You need to have extensive experience in web application
development and exposure to Amazon Web Services, Redshift and Postgres.
Experience with container management and micro-services architectures such as
Docker is a requirement. Enthusiasm for security best practices is a major
plus.

=== Interested? ===

Interested in any of these positions? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com
with Hacker News and the position title in the subject line.

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

------
ffmanan
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

While we're always hiring software engineers for different teams across
different stacks and DevOps, here are a few notable roles:

 _Web
Engineer[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794)

_Business Development Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/688483](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/688483)

*Visual Designer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/792447#.Wami4pOG...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/792447#.Wami4pOGPxo)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
shaundon
Skyscanner | senior / principal / staff / lead hires | London, Barcelona,
Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA
[http://grnh.se/wqox2v1](http://grnh.se/wqox2v1)

We're a tech company in the travel industry, helping millions of people every
month to see the world. We're growing quickly and have some really exciting
things in the pipeline.

Hiring at mid and senior level for various roles - we're heavy on micro-
services and data science, plus the other obligatory buzzwords like big data
and machine learning. Our stack tends to be Node, Python and Java (depending
on the context) and React on the front-end.

I've worked here for five months now and I really think it's a great place to
work. There are some great projects to work on, the offices are really cool,
the people are very smart (and friendly), and I even get to work on open
source!

My referral link is at the top of this post, but feel free to email me at
shaun.donnelly[at]skyscanner.net if you'd like me to refer you, or if you'd
like to ask anything about the company, roles available or what sort of stuff
you'd be working on.

We only do onsite roles right now, but relocation and visa assistance is
available if needed.

------
shalstvedt
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. NLU only in Sacramento/Baltimore | ONSITE |
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm a Software Engineer on the Natural Language Understanding team here at SH.
We've just raised $75 Million from NVIDIA, Samsung, KP and others to take on
Amazon and Google in AI with our "Collective AI" Houndify platform. Our open
Houndify platform has the world’s fastest speech recognition and most
sophisticated natural language understanding. We've had a lot of interest from
partners and there are a LOT of really interesting projects being worked on
requiring complex problem solvers who can work well independently. Things have
come a long way since our leaked demo video took the top spot on Reddit a year
ago!
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa..).
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[https://soundhound.com/careers](https://soundhound.com/careers)

We're hiring for roles spanning mobile development, front-end web, SRE, data
engineering, backend C/C++, design...

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
scotth at (company name) dot com. I will respond to all emails but please, as
the thread says, no recruiters! We have hired from this thread in the past.

~~~
mendeza
Can you post a link to a job description from Baltimore? Graduate student at
Cornell looking to work on some Deep Learning problems!

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote | Senior Software
Engineer | Full Time | $150k-$250k

Who we are: We are a small company loathe to use the word “startup”. The
phrase that most aptly describes us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are
currently working on select software consulting projects and have a long term
vision to build a stand-alone product in about a year. The future product will
focus on enabling business workflows and growing workplace productivity. We
are being smart in our approach balancing software consulting with our own
product. We balance both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the
future.

Who you are: You are a self-starter who can work with little supervision. You
are meticulous about details and sufficiently passionate to get things done,
yet know when to pivot to a more experimental move-fast mode. You should be a
great teammate who looks to make your colleagues more productive because you
know they are doing the same for you. You love the state-of-the-art and yet
understand the danger of being there and can articulate the reasons why.

Technologies:

NodeJS / JavaScript

Babel / ES6

RDMS: MySQL / Postgres

Amazon Web Services: EC2, Lambda, CloudFront, S3

Slack

GitHub

Apache Aurora / Mesos

Terraform

Docker

We’re open to new technologies too, in the right situation.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList: [https://angel.co/builtforme-1/jobs/274547-senior-
software-en...](https://angel.co/builtforme-1/jobs/274547-senior-software-
engineer)

~~~
ztbrown
"Sufficient personal network to apply to work at Built For Me via a personal
recommendation rather than just submitting an application through AngelList."

This is vile.

~~~
Maultasche
This is the way it works pretty much anywhere. A personal recommendation from
a trusted employee or someone they know is worth a lot more than an
application submitted from someone unknown.

They're just explicitly stating that although knowing the right people is not
a requirement, it will work a lot better in getting you in the door.

My current company, in fact, has grown almost entirely from employee
recommendations, and it has worked out well. The fact that you know someone is
good from previous experience greatly reduces the chance of getting someone
who doesn't work out.

------
sboak
Datadog is hiring in NYC, Paris, and remote
[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/)

Engineering (almost 40 positions open): [https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/)

Marketing: [https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
marketing/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-marketing/)

Sales: [https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-sales/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
sales/)

General & admin: [https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-general-
administrative/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-general-administrative/)

~~~
haseeb5297
I've applied mutliple times for Support Er. Never heard back.

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Software Dev | Ann Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA,
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

What we do actually matters.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in America annually because of medical
errors. That makes it the #3 cause of death, just behind heart disease and
cancer ([http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/05/03/47663618...](http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/05/03/47663618...)). This is a major societal catastrophe - and it
needs to be fixed. Part of the solution is the long-overdue modernization of
our nation's health IT infrastructure. This is CareEvolution's mission - to
create better patient outcomes by modernizing - and connecting - our health IT
systems.

There are many interesting things to do at CareEvolution, including mobile,
web, platform, integration, devops, analytics, ETL... and lots more. This is a
place where you help define what it is you want to do, and how to help the
world.

We're a small team - still under 100 people (and all technical!) - but our
platform manages health data for over 130 million people.

Check out our job listing at [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/39897/developers-
for-healthca...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/39897/developers-for-
healthcare-software-platform-careevolution)

Visit our website at
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

Submit resumes to resume@careevolution.com

~~~
dmtroyer
The stackoverflow listing that you link to is closed.

------
horne
COINBASE | San Francisco, CA | 40+ open positions! | Full-Time | Onsite,
remote, visa

At Coinbase we are passionate about creating an open financial system for the
world. By open we mean not controlled by any one country or company (just like
the internet). We are the easiest place to buy and sell digital currencies
like Bitcoin, Ethereum and Litecoin. More on our mission
here—[https://blog.coinbase.com/the-coinbase-secret-master-
plan-f4...](https://blog.coinbase.com/the-coinbase-secret-master-
plan-f4d644443301)

We are hiring for [https://coinbase.com](https://coinbase.com), and
[https://gdax.com](https://gdax.com) (our institutional exchange)

Jobs can be found here:
[https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers)
[https://gdax.com/careers](https://gdax.com/careers)

Feel free to email me at jacob [at] company-name.com if you'd like to chat.

------
lx_leo
CoreSystems | Fullstack, Backend, Android, IOS, Devops, AI, QA | Berlin (DE)
and Zurich area (CH ) | ONSITE, REMOTE

CoreSystems provides Field Service Management software for customers in 5
continents. Our stack is PostgreSQL, Java, Node, Angular (+ iOS / Android)

Hiring for many positions: * Full Stack:
[https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/310/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/310/Description/2)

* DevOps: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/327/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/327/Description/2)

* Android: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/325/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/325/Description/2)

* IOS: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/273/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/273/Description/2)

* Backend: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/318/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/318/Description/2)

* QA Engineer: [https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/321/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/321/Description/2)

DevOps culture, creative and relaxed environment, exciting challenges, good
compensation.

Let us know!

~~~
br3w5
Does this allow fully remote (I'm based in Europe)?

------
mjlee
BillForward (YC S14) | Full Stack, DevOps & Project Manager | London, UK |
Onsite | Full-time

We have built the best way for companies to charge their customers.
BillForward delivers a solution to the complexity of Quote-to-Cash. Complex
pricing, metrics, payout schedules: BillForward has you covered. Our customers
range from small mom-and-pops, to large emerging enterprises. We are focused
and mission-driven. We are changing the way people bill.

Based in San Francisco and London, backed by Y Combinator and the creator of
SamKnows (amongst others). People who can own a problem and deliver will
thrive.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers, a DevOps Engineer/Site Reliability
Engineer and a Project Manager to join our team in London.

We are well-funded, growing quickly and focused on building a world-class
company.

To contact us:

Full Stack:

    
    
      78842815248300fa6ae79f7776a5080a 

DevOps/SRE:

    
    
      925d7518fc597af0e43f5606f9a51512

Project Manager:

    
    
      a71a448d3d8474653e831749b8e71fcc

all

    
    
      @ e8375d7cd983efcbf956da5937050ffc 965dbaac085fc891bfbbd4f9d145bbc8 . 40fa73c9d0083043c6576dd2b40511e4

~~~
ecliptik
I'm not looking for anything seriously right now, but this looks like a fun
puzzle anyway.

~~~
jordigh
There's not much to it. They're just md5 hashes of well-known English words
and names. If you just google the hashes you'll get the answer.

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource AdGear is a digital
advertising technology company providing platforms and services for digital
media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and media agencies. We
operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our customers to innovate
with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
JNJUMBO
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA |
Relocation to Amsterdam | Booking.com is world leader in travel accommodations

Booking.com is hiring smart people just like you, if you want to live in
beautiful city like Amsterdam and work at Booking.com in our headquarters
office, I recommend you to apply for these jobs:

\- Backend Developer: [http://grnh.se/qs14r71](http://grnh.se/qs14r71)

\- Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/7g2fwa1](http://grnh.se/7g2fwa1)

\- UX Designer (HTML/CSS): [http://grnh.se/aqp3vf1](http://grnh.se/aqp3vf1)

\- Data Scientist – Analytics:
[http://grnh.se/1eu4xq1](http://grnh.se/1eu4xq1)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning):
[http://grnh.se/0bvia11](http://grnh.se/0bvia11)

\- Product Owner: [http://grnh.se/4swtva1](http://grnh.se/4swtva1)

\- Senior Backend Developer: [http://grnh.se/340si51](http://grnh.se/340si51)

\- Senior Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/uy62n01](http://grnh.se/uy62n01)

\- Senior UX Designer (HTML/CSS):
[http://grnh.se/8a2yvc1](http://grnh.se/8a2yvc1)

\- Senior Android Developer: [http://grnh.se/m8dlwy1](http://grnh.se/m8dlwy1)

\- Senior iOS Developer: [http://grnh.se/4pi2711](http://grnh.se/4pi2711)

\- Other job vacancies: [http://grnh.se/cp7xjl1](http://grnh.se/cp7xjl1)

General hiring process steps: 1. HackerRank test; 2. Recruiter Call; 3. Phone
Interview; 4. Onsite interview.

~~~
miguelc1221
some of those links don't work... perhaps the position is filled = /

------
Jonas_ba
Algolia | multiple roles | SF, Paris, NY, Atlanta, London | Onsite only, Full
time

Hey HN, at Algolia we are facing a major challenge of scaling our team to
follow our growth and our series B investment. We are currently looking for
multiple dev roles, but looking for other areas such as marketing and sales as
well :)

We are a hosted search API, that allows anyone to quickly build good search
within hours. [https://www.algolia.com/](https://www.algolia.com/)

Responsibilities depend on the role, but we normally have teams that are
responsible for different areas like the dashboard, infrastructure, our open
source libs etc.

Technical requirements are as per role. You don't need to be a superstar, but
it helps if you want to become really good and enjoy the environment.

I'm biased, I work there, but I can say that the past year has been good to me
both technically and life wise (I relocated to Paris). My co-workers are
extremely nice and knowledgable people who seek to bring the best out of
everyone. My colleague wrote an article about his experience -
[https://medium.com/@liamboogar/celebrating-one-year-at-
algol...](https://medium.com/@liamboogar/celebrating-one-year-at-algolia-
bc22c8c76bb3)

As usual, there are job perks but I'll let those be discussed if you apply ->
[https://www.algolia.com/careers](https://www.algolia.com/careers)

~~~
lynnetye
Here's more information about Algolia's distributed team and engineering
values: [https://www.keyvalues.io/algolia](https://www.keyvalues.io/algolia)

I can vouch that Algolia has an incredibly collaborative and feedback-oriented
culture :)

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, USA | onsite
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/](https://www.secondspectrum.com/)

We're a sports oriented company blending computer vision, machine learning and
design to change how sports are coached, played and watched. We do the
tracking for the NBA (getting the x, y data of the players).

openings:
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html](https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html)

Briefly: Computer Vision (CV) in Lausanne CH, mid-senior software engineer in
LA, mid-to-senior front-end engineer in LA. QA and senior QA engineers in LA
and infrastructure engineers in LA.

A lot of python and C++ on the data science side. Elixir, Typescript, Elm,
Node for most of everything else (some Scala and Go here and there)

I'm happy to answer questions: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
steipete
PSPDFKit | REMOTE | Full-time | C++

PSPDFKit is the leading SDK for working with PDF files on Android, iOS and
Web. We're trusted by Dropbox, Box and many Fortune 500 companies to take care
of these tricky yet essential parts in their Android and iOS apps.

We offer native APIs per platform - all driven by our large, shared C++ core.
[https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2016/a-pragmatic-approach-to-
cross...](https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2016/a-pragmatic-approach-to-cross-
platform/)

C++ is used everywhere, even for our Web SDKs, using WebAssembly:
[https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-
hope/](https://pspdfkit.com/blog/2017/webassembly-a-new-hope/)

If you're interested in working for a fully bootstrapped company, with a team
all over the globe, that iterates quickly and uses a modern, pragmatic tech
stack (C++14/17), then check out our job ad:
[https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/#senior-cplusplus-
engineer](https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/#senior-cplusplus-engineer)

------
Khay1024
Flexport is hiring Engineers, Product Designers, and Product Managers in SF

Want to build software that connects people? Flexport is a platform for global
trade in an industry that comprises 12% of the global GDP. We are building
products that are enabling anyone to participate in trade regardless of
geographic, regulatory or logistical boundaries. By dramatically simplifying
the process of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a new
generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from the wonders of international
trade. To do this, we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics
experts interested in solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion
dollar industry. We are growing our book of business by 20% every month &
expanding teams in out SF HQ & internationally.

Started in 2013, we've raised $94M from investors that include Peter Thiel’s
Founders Fund, Google Ventures, First Round Capital, Bloomberg Beta, Y
Combinator, & more.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Desire
to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase
operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals; and
-Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email kristen.hayward@flexport.com or check us out at
flexport.engineering

------
tapad
Tapad | Unify Life Across Devices | Onsite: New York, NY or Oslo, Norway |
$100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad is the true cross-device partner. By leveraging the power of our
proprietary Tapad Device Graph™, we unify data across all devices to
understand the interests, passions and behaviors of the audiences that matter
most. Tapad's Open Source technologies (below) handle:> 2 Mill events/sec, 30+
PB of Data, Sub 10 ms response times.

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Mesos, Kafka, Zookeeper

Distributed Databases... Aerospike, Cassandra, Vertica

Distributed Analytics... Hadoop (YARN), Spark 2

Distributed Storage... Ceph, Hadoop (HDFS)

Global Networking... VXLAN, BGP, EVPN, VPLS

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Data Scientist (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1](http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/hadlum1](http://grnh.se/hadlum1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

~~~
throwaway55356
I visited their office. Stiffest interview I've had in memory. One guy
transcribed my answers on his laptop "so there's no question about what you
said, and we can analyze your answers later". Nothing negative ever said, and
when I asked for feedback, I got a glare. Choice quote: "Some of this security
stuff is just too much, man." I got the impression that they were just going
through the motions of interviewing and not very serious about hiring.

------
ddemetri
SAN FRANCISCO, CA

States Title | Founding Tech Lead

$150-200k

VCs: Foundation Capital | Bloomberg Beta | Fifth Wall

We have a rare opportunity to DESIGN AND BUILD OUR FIRST PRODUCT COMPLETELY
FROM SCRATCH, BUT WITH THE RESOURCES OF A WELL-FUNDED SERIES A COMPANY.

We are reinventing the $14 billion market for title insurance as a first step
on our mission to make homeownership simpler, safer, and more accessible.

We are a diverse team of entrepreneurs who have founded successful start-ups,
led initiatives at big companies (Google, Kayak, McKinsey), and played
material roles in government (White House).

We are looking for a seasoned Tech Lead who will own all technical decisions -
from architecture and platforms down to code style and design patterns. You
will partner closely with our Engineering Manager, who is taking on
responsibility for recruiting, people management, and project management.

You have architected multiple products and systems before and are excited to
guide an A+ team to success on a greenfield opportunity.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/660933#.WTTuFh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/statestitle/jobs/660933#.WTTuFh...).

ONSITE

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Software Engineers, Site Reliability
Engineers, Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE

[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you.

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government.

No government resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting
the American people there are, immigration, veterans service, students, health
care, and more. Hiring is super fast, not the usual USAJobs pipeline, and we
usually target a timeline for application submittal to final offer in about
four to six weeks. We're especially looking for talented engineers to join us
to help shift move government tech in the right direction.

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
anniely
Hi! Is this limited to U.S. citizens only, or people with existing work
authorization?

Would the USDS consider foreigners who don't have a work visa for the U.S.?

~~~
monknomo
I'm not part of the USDS, but I do work for the feds. There are some
exceptions for senior executive positions and other exception jobs, but for
run of the mill civil service jobs you must be a US citizen.

------
etsy
Etsy | Senior Software Engineer, Big Data | Brooklyn, REMOTE

Etsy is a data-driven company and the Data Platform team makes that possible.
We are responsible for building and maintaining the systems that power things
like A/B testing, Web analytics, recommendations, and a variety of data-driven
products. We are constantly working to scale up our systems to keep up with
Etsy’s growth, and are always on the lookout for ways to add new capabilities
to support an ever-widening set of data applications.

We're looking for an engineer with a background in distributed systems like
Hadoop, Spark, Kafka, or ElasticSearch.

For more info, visit
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/dd4bb834-2a1f-4eb0-a1d2-004...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/dd4bb834-2a1f-4eb0-a1d2-00423d24abcc)

Etsy | Senior Software Engineer, Data Analytics | Brooklyn, REMOTE

The Data Engineering team is responsible for instrumenting Etsy’s website and
mobile applications, writing offline streaming and batch jobs to process the
incoming data stream, warehousing the results, and building end-user
applications that make all of that data easy to digest. This diverse array of
responsibilities ensures that we always have another tool to build or another
mystery to solve.

We're looking for a full stack web-developer, capable of doing both front-end
and server-side development, with a background in data analysis or data
visualization. Bonus points for familiarity with SQL, R, Hadoop, and Spark.

Find out more:
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/750f2ba7-d385-4a7c-821a-61d...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/750f2ba7-d385-4a7c-821a-61d14de2a7c9)

------
abhip
Teachers Pay Teachers | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | NYC
(New York City) | Full-Time

TpT is a community of millions of educators who come together to share their
work, their insights, and their inspiration with one another. We are the first
and largest open marketplace where teachers share, sell, and buy original
educational resources. Since we've started, authors on Teachers Pay Teachers
have earned over $200M.

Here's a bit more of the backstory
([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-econ...)).

Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless Development
([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fe...)),
curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

We're currently managing our AWS infrastructure with Terraform and our servers
with Chef. All of our newer services are deployed in Docker containers and
managed by Kubernetes. We use a mix of Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, NodeJS, React, and
Python to write our services.

If you want to learn more about us, check us out on The Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/](https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/).

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
recruiting@teacherspayteachers.com or check out our careers page
([https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)).

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([https://www.occipital.com](https://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | iOS Engineer, Computer Vision
Engineer, Platform Software Engineer - Mixed Reality, Unity/Unreal Engineer,
Business Development, Sales Director

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Frontend Software
Engineer | ONSITE, VISA

We're a small team of software engineers, computational biologists,
mathematicians, clinicians, and geneticists building cutting-edge tools and
methods for interpreting massive genomic datasets.

We are looking for friendly people with demonstrated experience in web tech,
an eye for design, and genuine excitement to learn new things. Our stack:
React, Redux, D3, SVG, GraphQL, node, Docker, Kubernetes, Google
Cloud/Container Engine, Python, Scala, Apache Spark, Elasticsearch.

In this role, you'll receive domain-specific training at a world-class
research institute. Your work will be 100% open source and highly visible in
the genetics/genomics community. The tools you will help build are used by
tens of thousands of researchers and physicians around the world who cure
disease and make biological discoveries. Come help shape the future of human
genetic data visualization and discovery!

email Matt: msolomon@broadinstitute.org

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Site Reliability Engineer, Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland |
Onsite

We do grep on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS, Scala,
distributed systems)... [https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415)

------
rgoomar
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL or Brooklyn, NY | On-Site Rocketmiles helps frequent
travelers take more vacations.

Our team is headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in
Dumbo, Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for:

* Senior Software Engineer - JVM (Kotlin, Groovy, Java) (Chicago)

* Software Engineer - FE (Chicago)

* Data Engineer (Brooklyn, NY)

* QA Engineer (Chicago)

* Senior Systems Engineer (Chicago)

Apply at [https://rocketmiles.com/jobs](https://rocketmiles.com/jobs) if
you're interested

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

* Database Expert

* Frontend Software Engineer, London & LA

* Quantitative Analyst

* Software Engineer, London & LA

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(Quite some time ago I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges,
which you can find at [https://smarketshq.com/notes-on-interviewing-
engineers-a4fa4...](https://smarketshq.com/notes-on-interviewing-
engineers-a4fa4383968a) .)

------
arthuredelstein
The Tor Project | Seattle, WA | Android Engineers | Remote | Full Time

[https://www.torproject.org/about/jobs.html.en](https://www.torproject.org/about/jobs.html.en)

The Tor Project is looking for two browser developers for Mobile (Android) and
one Android OS developer. These engineers will work with the rest of the Tor
Browser team to develop a full-featured Tor Browser Android version.

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven, the Netherlands
| REMOTE (< 200km)

TalkJS is the messaging platform for platforms.

FULL-STACK PROGRAMMER: We're looking for an experienced programmer - the kind
that could make it to "software architect" at a boring bigco but prefers to
get their hands dirty.

Our stack is made of Elixir, ES6, React, PostgreSQL and a little bit of Node.
We're particularly looking for people with strong front-end skills, with an
eye for design and UX. This means that either you identify as a frontender, or
as a full-stack developer.

WRITER / CONTENT MARKETER: We're looking for a passionate technical writer /
content marketer. No deep tech skills needed, but an affinity with tech is
required. This is your chance to design & carry a young startup's content
marketing effort.

Content already drives a significant chunk of our growth, but there's still a
lot of room for us to get better at it. Our product is technical in nature, so
some of that content will need to be technical in nature too. We're looking
for someone who loves producing the kind of useful content (insights,
tutorials, analyses, etc) that enterpreneurs and programmers in our target
audience really need. Not fluff promo pieces or useless Twitter spam.

ABOUT TALKJS: Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same
from you. If you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you
want to be the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply.
If you want to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

We prefer on-site for both positions, but remote is OK as long as you're max 2
hours away from Eindhoven so we can meet often. Eindhoven has a great low-cost
airport so this includes a fair share of Europe.

Apply or ask questions through the chat popup on our website.

------
oncojacob
Oncora Medical | Lead Engineer | Philadelphia, PA | FULL TIME, ONSITE, SALARY:
$110k-$160k, oncoramedical.com

\- Lead Engineer

\- Security Engineer

\- Frontend Engineer

Oncora Medical is building data‐driven clinical decision support tools for
radiation oncologists. Our stack utilizes state-of-the-art data aggregation
pipelines to integrate clinical data, radiation treatment data, and patient
outcomes data. Our research team works directly with clinicians to develop
accurate, interpretable predictive models of clinical events. We present this
information to physicians through intuitive and interactive visualizations
that help them make smarter, more confident clinical decisions. If you want to
work on software that solves a real clinical need and directly helps cancer
patients, Oncora is the place for you.

Apply online at
[http://oncoramedical.com/careers](http://oncoramedical.com/careers)

------
juniorplenty
BitMEX | Engineering, Product Development | San Francisco, Milwaukee, Chicago
| ONSITE, REMOTE | Full Time

BitMEX | CFO | Hong Kong | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full Time

BitMEX is the leader in the Bitcoin/USD market and is rapidly expanding. As
one of the fastest-growing companies in the Cryptocurrency and Fintech space,
we provide a unique, trading-focused experience to digital currency markets.
We are bootstrapped, profitable, and scaling out our team.

BitMEX is a unique company in the Bitcoin space, combining unprecedented
financial talent with web technologies. We are a finance-first company,
building upon the technologies and best practices used in today’s fast-moving
derivatives markets.

We are hiring motivated self-starters to work on challenging problem sets.
BitMEX serves tens of thousands of demanding customers transacting billions of
USD per week.

If you are the type of person who likes brain-bending challenges, new
technologies, varied teams, and fast programs, you could be right for BitMEX.

We are currently filling the following positions (ONSITE preferred, REMOTE
possible for the right candidates):

\- Chief Financial Officer - Hong Kong

\- Head of Product - San Francisco

\- Head of Growth - San Francisco

\- Head of UX - San Francisco

\- Senior Frontend Engineer - San Francisco / Milwaukee / Chicago

\- Senior DevOps Engineer - San Francisco

\- Data Interaction Engineer - San Francisco

All positions offer ample vacation time, company work-abroad trips, and
competitive salaries. Revenue shares in BitMEX are available for the right
candidates.

[https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-at-bitmex/](https://blog.bitmex.com/careers-
at-bitmex/)

Interested candidates should send your information to support@bitmex.com

------
mvermaat
WeTransfer | Platform Engineer | Amsterdam | Full-time | On-site

We're a fast growing profitable scaleup based in Amsterdam and Los Angeles.
Our mission is to provide the effortless transfer of creative ideas, which
results in transferring more than 1 billion files per month between our users.
To keep up with that, we're expanding our platform team and are looking for an
engineer with experience in AWS infrastructure-as-code and continuous
deployment. Our stack:

\- AWS (heavy users of EC2, S3, RDS, CloudFront, RedShift, SQS, ...)

\- Terraform for infrastructure, Ansible for provisioning

\- Datastores are MySQL, Redis, PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, InfluxDB, ElasticSearch

\- Applications are written in Ruby, Elixir, and Go

[https://wetransfer.homerun.co/](https://wetransfer.homerun.co/)

Apply there or send me an email at vermaat@wetransfer.com

(We're also looking for a Data Engineer and Ruby wizards)

------
nivals
Sure, Inc | [https://sureapp.com](https://sureapp.com) | New York, NY or Santa
Monica, CA | Full Time | $120-$180k

At Sure, our vision is to change the way billions of people interact with
insurance. Our engineers are developing the experiences that will change how
current and future generations protect their valuables. We're looking for team
members who are big thinkers in all areas, including platform, mobile apps,
artificial intelligence, and UI design.

We're looking to hire server and platform engineers who can oversee the
design, development, and maintenance of our different backend product. You'll
be a core member of the team working with the Product, Design, and Research
teams to build and iterate on new features.

Roles: Server Engineer (Junior and Senior Level Roles Available)

~~~
beee
I can't find where to apply on the website.

~~~
nivals
[http://support.sureapp.com/hc/en-
us/requests/new](http://support.sureapp.com/hc/en-us/requests/new)

------
kozikow
Tensorflight | Mountain View, California or Warsaw, Poland | Onsite
(preferably) or Remote | Fulltime

Hiring enterprise sales and business development, computer vision and
engineering.

At tensorflight we are creating computer vision and machine learning
algorithms analyzing imagery captured by satellites, airplanes, drones and
street view cars. We focus on analyzing buildings and their surroundings. We
detect and localize over 20 different features and expose the data via API and
angular.js dashboard to companies in the insurance sector and others.

For example, healthy/dead tree detection and localization can be used to
predict which trees will break under heavy wind and fall on the building.
Building and window segmentation can be used to predict whether the building
is at risk from the nearby tree.

Email hiring@tensorflight.com

------
romanr
HITASK.COM | UX Design lead | REMOTE |
[https://hitask.com](https://hitask.com)

UX-centric project management software hitask.com is looking for a UX design
lead. We are an international company with highly motivated, self-starter
people working remotely in 5 different countries around the world. We have
development team in Ukraine and plan to open an office here.

You will design interaction of web application and mobile apps (iOS, Android).
Redesign and update existing software, design new features and whole new
applications.

UX is the “king” and most important aspect of our product design, there will
be no uphill battle or compromises.

Working with us you will find: \- Flexible work schedule and environment \-
Exposure of your work to thousands of users. \- Positive environment: we value
and prioritize UX. \- Learning new platforms and markets.

Are you reading this so far? Good, because we will not consider
templated/canned applications. We would like to know if you visited product
website, that you feel you're the right person for this product, and what you
can bring to the table.

To apply please provide following: \- Examples of your work: high fidelity
prototypes, interactive prototypes. \- Examples of “before and after” changes
your UX involvement in projects \- Your UX review of some part of our product
(video preferred).

Contact us directly at recruit@human-computer.com (this is our office email,
not 3rd party recruiter)

------
mightybyte
Takt | Haskell Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE preferred, but
REMOTE is an option for senior candidates.

Takt also has open positions for Data Scientist, Data Engineer, Systems and
Infrastructure Engineer, Product Managers/Designers, and more. Check them out
at [http://takt.com/careers](http://takt.com/careers). Here is the Haskell
Engineer job description:

Takt is seeking experienced Haskell programmers to help develop our flagship
product. Our platform processes giant event streams of all kinds, identifying
patterns, trends and opportunities to intervene and improve processes, aided
by machine learning. Our vision will change the way people engage across
multiple industries, be it retail, finance, or healthcare. We're reaching more
than 10 million users, making us one of the largest ventures using Haskell.

As a Takt engineer, you'll work in small, self-sufficient teams with the
shared goal of delivering excellent software anchored in an agile culture of
quality, delivery, and innovation. You understand that legacy code is the work
you did yesterday. You also share our passion for functional programming and
using data to solve complex problems. Contact mightybyte at the google mail
service for more information.

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior Full stack developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-
time, equity plan available.

Are you a developer who loves live music? And do you want to join the ticket
revolution? At GUTS we’re not only building a product, but as a team we
chasing a common goal: Stop disgraceful secondary ticket prices and ticket
fraud. GUTS is a ticketing system which uses blockchain technology to register
ownership of SMART-tickets. GUTS makes ticket fraud impossible. The ticket can
only be (re)sold at a fixed price, so no more disgraceful prices for secondary
tickets.

GUTS Tickets is looking for extra support for our frontend team. For this we
are looking for a junior/medior/senior frontend developer, preferably with
EmberJS experience or willingess to learn.

Our current stack consists of

\- EmberJS (2.13)

\- Python 3.5 / Django / Django Request Framework

\- Ethereum / solidity / blockchain technology

\- react native

To expand our team we're hiring for different roles:

\- junior..senior frontend developer. Experience with EmberJS (>2.3) is
preferred

Of course full stack frontend/backend/mobile developers that have experience
with a mix of the above technologies are also very welcome to apply.

We prefer people who can be onsite so full remote working is not an option
right now. We also cannot provide visa's or relocation services at this time.
We can support expats with applying for the 30% ruling.

We can however offer you: A competitive salary based on your experience. Part-
time/full-time options. Friday drinks and kroketten. Table tennis or
Playstation matches: your choice! A desk in & committed team-members.

If you're interested in working with us, please send your CV to
jobs@guts.tickets

[https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring](https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring)

~~~
cpfohl
Please don't mention "Rem0te" in your posting to explicitly state it's not an
option. That's the point of "0NSITE" vs "REM0TE" in your title.

------
nomadicactivist
Avaaz Foundation | full-time | REMOTE | [https://avaaz.org](https://avaaz.org)

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring about the
world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and freedom. Check
us out here for more information about who we are:
[https://avaaz.org/page/en/about/](https://avaaz.org/page/en/about/) and the
impact our work has:
[https://avaaz.org/page/en/highlights/](https://avaaz.org/page/en/highlights/)

Our tech build comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed
systems, big data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and
cutting-edge datastores (MySQL, Redis, Memcache, Redshift).

At Avaaz, your work will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 40
million members, who have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500
million friends about Avaaz campaigns and donated more than $100 million
online.

We value professionalism, autonomy, and healthy work-life balance. Salary is
competitive in the non-profit space with generous benefits.

We are looking for: \- Technical Project Manager/Online Campaigner
[https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-97764-technical-project-
mana...](https://avaaz.org/en/hiring/#op-97764-technical-project-manager--
online-campaigner)

~~~
ahstilde
But would you say you have a voice?

------
eagsalazar2
Blackbird Studios | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Fulltime or Parttime
contract to hire

Blackbird Studios is a full service digital product studio. We specialize in a
holistic approach inspired by HCD and Lean. Services include CTO consulting,
product strategy, engagement strategy, UX/UI, and development plus long term
BML iterations and maintenance. We work with large and small
companies/startups on projects ranging from 1-6 months with 2-6 people on each
project.

We build full stack web, mobile, physical installations, etc. Our favorite
stack is react/redux (more recently GraphQL), Elixir/Phoenix (although
frequently Rails, Node, etc), and React Native.

Working at Blackbird (and consulting in general) is very different from larger
product companies. We operate in very strategic relationships with our clients
which gives us a unique opportunity every few months to deep dive into a new
interesting understanding of our client's business and build ground up new
apps where everyone is making major and early contributions.

I am a founder so ask me anything! We're looking in particular for mid/sr
level devs but if there are other aspects of what we do that interest you
definitely still hit me up!

Email me at contact@blackbird-studios.io

~~~
eagsalazar2
Wow got a few quick replies to that post!

Recent bootcamp grads: I love you all but have to be honest - we already have
a few jr people in our pipeline and can't consider any more right now. At
_least_ a full year of solid working experience is a must. Thanks and good
luck in your search!!

~~~
bassman9000
Noice!!

~~~
jacobwylie
Noice!!

------
clayallsopp
At Opendoor we’re changing the way homes are bought and sold.

Moving is one of life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a
simpler, more thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home.

We have an amazing team of talented and passionate engineers and data
scientists. We are looking for Machine Learning Engineers, Data Infrastructure
Engineers, and Generalists to help us change the real estate industry.
Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Rails, React, React Native, PostGIS, Python, AWS,
Webpack, Phoenix (Elixir), Kubernetes, Docker.

[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs) or reach out to
me clay@opendoor.com

------
xycodex
Amazon EC2 Container Services (Docker on AWS) | Software Engineer | Seattle,
WA | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896)

The Amazon ECS team is looking for Software Engineers to build services that
allow our customers to run, manage, and deploy Docker containers at scale.

This team addresses very unique scaling challenges that directly impact how
developers and organizations consume computing capacity in the cloud. This is
an opportunity to be part of a world-class team in AWS. You will design and
operate distributed, highly available, fault-tolerant systems on a massive
scale.

This is a high growth team as we are working in the competitive and rapidly
evolving space of containers and orchestration. You will be building the
future!

To learn more about Amazon EC2 Container Services, visit
[https://aws.amazon.com/ecs](https://aws.amazon.com/ecs)

Please mention this Hacker News post when applying! =)

Backend Engineer -
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/544896)

~~~
slayerjain
Just applied :)

------
wafelj
Zemanta (an Outbrain company) | Full-stack Engineer, Backend Engineer |
Ljubljana, Slovenia | Full Time - Onsite |
[https://zemanta.com](https://zemanta.com) At Zemanta, we're building the most
advanced native advertising platform in the world. Our recent acquisition by
Outbrain is a testament to our cutting-edge tech and the strong team that
built it. Despite the acquisition, Zemanta lives on as a standalone product
built by a small (<15 engineers), passionate team based in the beautiful city
of Ljubljana, Slovenia. There is still a lot to do to keep up with the growth
of our business, so we're looking for:

Backend engineer to grow our RTB (real-time bidding) infrastructure that
currently processes 100k bid requests/second (Go, Python, Kafka, Aerospike,
Hadoop, Redshift)

Supply integration engineer to help integrate new ad exchanges into our real-
time bidding system (Go, Python, Kafka, Aerospike, Hadoop, Redshift)

Full-stack engineer to take our user-facing dashboard and API to the next
level (stack: Angular, Django, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS)

Frontend engineer focused on improving our users' experience and making our
dashboard super-performant (Angular, Webpack, Typescript, Less)

Data scientist to work with the large volume of data and optimise our
prediction algorithms (stack: Python, Jupyter, Go)

Devops engineer to scale our current infrastructure and help migrate it to
Outbrain's data centres (AWS, GCP, Docker, Kafka, Hadoop, Chef)

More info & apply here:
[https://zemanta.workable.com/](https://zemanta.workable.com/)

------
buro9
Cloudflare | Engineer | San Francisco, London, Austin, Champaign | ONSITE
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/)

Cloudflare sit in front of your internet applications and make them faster and
more secure.

We are looking for people in a number of teams including our data team (Go,
Kafka, Spark, Flink), our platform team (Kubernetes, Go, Mesos and Marathon -
we're building out our Kubernetes now and this is a great time to get
involved), our edge team (Nginx, Lua, C++) and JS performance (JS, Rust, Node,
Go, Lua) are working on some interesting projects, and we always need Go
engineers to help connect all of these things together and establish new
standards for how we do that.

If you're interested please visit the link above, or you can email me directly
if you have questions and I'll try and answer: dkitchen@cloudflare.com

Notes: You do not need a degree, just a way to demonstrate you know your
stuff. Imposters welcome (don't let imposter syndrome deter you from applying,
you're probably better than you credit yourself). Everyone is welcome here.

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE

[https://twine.com/](https://twine.com/)
[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Full Stack Developer

\- Backend Engineer

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Infrastructure Engineer

\- QA Engineer

\- Design Researcher

\- Designer

\- Engagement Marketing Lead

\- Recruiter

\--------------------------------

Twine is the only smart savings app built for two. It's a simple way to get
saving together, get investing together, and get to the future together.

This is an exciting time for us as we finalize the buildout of an ambitious
iOS app and gear up for a public launch this fall. Our work involves complex
integrations with leading aggregation and clearing APIs to enable real-time
money movement, automated portfolio management and intelligent financial
guidance.

Twine operates as an independent group within John Hancock (a leading Fortune
500 financial services company). We combine the fast pace, rapid iterations,
camaraderie and fun of an early-stage startup with the backing of an
established company with over 150 years of history and millions of customers.

We are currently looking to grow our team. Find more information here
[https://twine.com/](https://twine.com/) or feel free to directly get in touch
with me, Nahyun (Team Operations) here: nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
blixtra
Kinvolk | Linux and Cloud Infrastructure Engineers | Berlin, DE | Full-time |
ONSITE (or REMOTE for those that have done it before)

Kinvolk is a small (currently 12 ppl) software engineering team/consultancy
focused on open-source systems-level Linux and distributed systems projects.
Some our our specialties are container runtimes, (e)BPF, systemd and
Kubernetes. We mostly work in Golang, C and Rust. We've worked with some of
the best companies in the cloud infrastructure space; CoreOS on rkt,
WeaveWorks on Weave Scope, Chef on Habitat+Kubernetes, etc.

Most of what we do is in the open, so check out our Github activity:
[https://github.com/kinvolk/](https://github.com/kinvolk/)

We are not VC funded, but work almost exclusively with companies that are.

Please see [https://kinvolk.io/careers/](https://kinvolk.io/careers/) for the
positions. INTERNS are also welcome.

We hire based on cooperativeness, respectfulness, attention to detail, and
technical skill; in that order.

If not in the EU, we can help with a VISA to Germany provided you have a
college degree.

------
jmccaf
NVIDIA | Senior Graphics Performance Engineer | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE
[http://nvidia.com](http://nvidia.com)

My team is interviewing for a Senior Graphics Performance Engineer position.
We are seeking candidates with experience in 3D graphics programming,
profiling tools and techniques, C/C++ coding. Nice-to-have knowledge includes
GPU HW and computer architecture , low-level memory management (virtual
memory, memory types and cache behavior, allocation), Vulkan/DX12, experience
with Scrum process, code review, version control, large-scale SW development ,
and experience with driver development :
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCar...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite/job/US-CA-Santa-Clara/Senior-Graphics-Performance-
Engineer_JR1906823)

From the posting : NVIDIA is looking for world-class software engineers to
take a key role in the Tegra software graphics performance team. You will work
with on the most advanced current and future generations of graphics hardware
based on NVIDIA's Tegra products and SOCs. You will be part of a team whose
mission is to achieve the best possible performance, power, and latencies on
GPU-driven applications on mobile and embedded devices. This is a great
opportunity to make an impact on the industry through interactions with
internal teams and external experts as well, with the goal to create future
graphics technologies.

Generally, the company has open engineering positions in Santa Clara, CA and
locations listed on
[https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/NVIDIAExternalCareerSit...](https://nvidia.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/NVIDIAExternalCareerSite)

~~~
zerr
Is nvidia really open to worldwide rem0te employment for enginnering roles
generally?

------
philfreo
Close.io | REMOTE

WANTED:

\- Senior Software Engineer - Backend (Python)

WHO ARE WE:

At Close.io we’re building the sales communication platform of the future.
We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates manual data entry and helps
sales teams close more deals. We are hiring product-focused engineers to help
us unify the world's sales calls and emails into one beautiful workflow.

Our backend tech stack currently includes Python (Flask, Gunicorn, TaskTiger),
Elasticsearch, MongoDB, Postgres, and Redis running in Docker/Kubernetes on
AWS. Our backend primarily serves a well-documented public API that our front-
end JavaScript app consumes.

We open source – using dozens of open source projects with contributions to
many of them, and released some of our own:
[https://github.com/closeio](https://github.com/closeio)

[https://close.io](https://close.io)

Learn more or apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/592193bf-8a9c-43cf-86a1-faeb7...](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/592193bf-8a9c-43cf-86a1-faeb75107939=HNSep17)

~~~
debuggerpk
remote ok for non-US resident?

~~~
philfreo
yes!

~~~
debuggerpk
already sent my resume.

I failed to mention my opensource contributions. not much but here they are.

[https://github.com/chrisdev/django-
pandas](https://github.com/chrisdev/django-pandas)
[https://github.com/xieziyu/ngx-echarts](https://github.com/xieziyu/ngx-
echarts)

not my projects, 1 PR on these to scratch my own itch. Got accepted by the
maintainer. happy hunting.

------
thejash
Sourceress | Python Engineer (senior and junior) | San Francisco | Full-time |
Onsite

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). We
make it dramatically faster and easier for great companies to hire great
people. Our mission is not just to fix hiring, but to fundamentally change the
way that human mental effort is allocated.

As part of the most recent YC S17 batch, over the past 3 months we grew our
revenue 20x (to over $1.1M in annual run rate) with only 3 engineers, and last
week raised millions from some great investors at one of the highest ever
valuations coming out of YC (not yet announced). One founder previously sold a
company and is a published machine learning researcher; the other was Chief of
Staff at Dropbox, and many on our team are from other great organizations
(Google, MIT, McKinsey)

We have a real business, customers, revenue, crazy growth, funding--and a ton
of work to do. We have interesting machine learning problems that are core to
our product, and a laundry list of high-leverage features for you to work on
:)

Position: Python Engineer (senior and junior positions open)

Our stack: Python (Django, nltk), AWS (S3, PostgreSQL), Javascript (React)

Qualifications:

\- Do you love programming, working with a scrappy team, and shipping tons of
code quickly? \- Are you interested in solving real ML problems and collecting
more data than Github, Twitter and StackOverflow combined? \- Are you
empathetic, highly systematic, intensely driven, and intellectually curious?
\- Do you care about improvement at both the individual and global scale?

Then at least say hi :)

email: josh@sourceress.com

------
sebslomski
FINEWAY R&D | Data Scientist| Munich, Germany | Onsite | Full-time

FINEWAY is a Smart Travel Concierge blending real human experts with cutting-
edge A.I. technology for perfectly tailored travel experiences.

We believe the future of travel is not search & compare but a delightful
conversation to deliver trips that match your unique style & intents. That’s
why we’re building an Artificial Intelligence powered by advanced statistics &
deep learning methods to decode your travel DNA better than anyone else. The
purpose? To magically deliver perfectly tailored travel experiences.

As a Data Scientist at FINEWAY, you’ll be responsible for applying advanced
statistics & deep learning methods on our customer & content data to shape the
future of travel. You can find more info about the job in the posting
([http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/data-scientist](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/data-
scientist)) or on our tech page ([https://fineway.ai](https://fineway.ai)).

~~~
BoorishBears
Was this spammed all over the page, or am I just seeing a dupe?

Edit: I guess they're slightly different...

------
annapowellsmith
London, UK | Flourish (data visualisation) | Lead Developer | ONSITE (part-
time remote ok) | [https://flourish.studio/jobs/lead-fullstack-
developer/](https://flourish.studio/jobs/lead-fullstack-developer/)

Flourish is a next-generation platform for data visualisation and
storytelling. It brings the power, flexibility and beauty of D3 and WebGL to
anyone with a spreadsheet or database.

Flourish is being created by the award-winning visualisation studio Kiln with
the backing of well-known investors in the UK and US.

We’re looking for a talented developer to join our team in London and lead
full-stack JavaScript development, reporting to the CTO.

This is a key role which will involve overseeing the maintenance and
development of the backend of Flourish – a web app written in Node/Express,
backed by a PostgreSQL database, running on AWS.

Competitive salary, share options, 30 days’ annual holiday. Based in London,
but we’re open to part-time remote work.

To apply: Send a CV and/or portfolio to jobs@kiln.digital - and email with any
questions.

------
benforged
Markforged | Super Full-Stack Software Engineer | Boston, MA or San Francisco,
CA | Onsite | Full-time or college intern | $100K+ and equity

I'm head of software at Markforged
([http://markforged.com](http://markforged.com)). We are on a mission to
unlock the next 10x innovation in design and manufacturing. We build the
world's best 3D printers to liberate mechanical engineers from decades-old,
slow processes.

We broke ground in 2014 with the world's first continuous carbon fiber 3D
printer, and this year with the world's first sub-$100K metal printer. Our
products are impeccably engineered and customers love us for it — our $70K
printer has an NPS score of 85. We have plenty of funding, 7-digit annual
revenue, and a low burn rate.

We have 4 software engineers and are looking for a few more.

Our software stack:

* Webapp - Express.js / AWS backend, AngularJS / WebGL frontend, Electron for optional desktop client, all sanely-linted CoffeeScript

* Computational geometry engine for part slicing - Written from scratch in CoffeeScript and C++. Runs on EC2, in-browser, or on desktop client

* Printer touchscreen application - Node Webkit / AngularJS + Python -> migrating to Electron / VueJS + Python, all on top of a custom Debian image on a BeagleBone

* Printer firmware - embedded C on a custom board

Our team is all super full-stack. We generally distribute software tasks based
on individual interest. As our 5th software engineer, you will have tons of
project ownership. Your ideas will influence the company's direction. You will
do interdisciplinary work on physical systems and learn from best-of-the-best
engineers across MatSci, Mech-E, EE, and SW, mostly MIT grads.

To succeed here, you need to be a quick learner and have a passion for
software engineering. You don't need prior experience with 3D printing or our
software stack, you can pick up those skills on the job.

If interested, please apply online at
[https://jobs.lever.co/markforged/6cd283d8-0926-4e81-8e7c-636...](https://jobs.lever.co/markforged/6cd283d8-0926-4e81-8e7c-636dfd683527/apply)
(full-time) or
[https://jobs.lever.co/markforged/aaf2f2d3-27aa-42ce-96b4-0bd...](https://jobs.lever.co/markforged/aaf2f2d3-27aa-42ce-96b4-0bd21d909977/apply)
(intern)

~~~
kathe-rine
Do you know if they'll be looking for any mechanical interns/co-ops? This
hardware sounds fantastic.

~~~
benforged
We don't have any mechanical engineer bandwidth for interviews right now, but
we will start looking for summer 2018 interns in a few months. Feel free to
apply at [http://markforged.com/jobs](http://markforged.com/jobs) to the full-
time position and specify that you're looking for an internship.

------
scoot415
Scoot | SF | Barcelona | Revolutionizing Urban Transportation | ONSITE

Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scoot?team=Tech%20Team](https://jobs.lever.co/scoot?team=Tech%20Team)

Marketing:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scoot?team=Rider%20Team](https://jobs.lever.co/scoot?team=Rider%20Team)

New Markets:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scoot?team=BD%20%26%20New%20Markets%20...](https://jobs.lever.co/scoot?team=BD%20%26%20New%20Markets%20Team)

HR:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scoot/13cbabfa-16ad-46e5-aab8-bcf5c804...](https://jobs.lever.co/scoot/13cbabfa-16ad-46e5-aab8-bcf5c804f377)

The rare opportunity to impact climate change and urban mobility.

People who join Scoot become part of a unique company culture where we share
values in transportation, sustainability, and life on two wheels. This brings
a diverse set of backgrounds and skill sets to a challenging and fun business
opportunity.

------
karmelapple
Third Iron ([https://thirdiron.com](https://thirdiron.com)) | Senior Back-End
Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | Remote | Full-Time

Third Iron creates library technology used by hundreds of academic, medical,
and corporate libraries & research centers around the world. Help the
researchers making tomorrow's breakthroughs - in STEM, Social Sciences, Arts &
Humanities, and more - stay aware of the latest articles in peer-reviewed
journals.

Join a small, remote-first team building software with node, Postgres, Ember,
CouchDB, and whatever other tools are best for our mission of improving the
user experience of researchers at libraries.

See our stack: [http://stackshare.io/third-iron/third-
iron/](http://stackshare.io/third-iron/third-iron/)

More details about our opportunities:
[http://thirdiron.com/careers/](http://thirdiron.com/careers/)

~~~
theseanz
This posting and the description both say remote, but the job description also
says "Because we are a Minnesota-based company, we are currently limiting our
search to Minnesota residents (or people willing to relocate there)."

You only hire remotely in Minnesota?

~~~
karmelapple
My apologies for not replying sooner!

That is our preference at the moment, yes. I know, it seems strange :)

We might be willing to hire outside for the right candidate, though, so if our
team seems interesting to you, please apply!

------
ciju
ActiveSphere | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time | Software Engineer, Full
stack

We're a software consulting company. Most of our current work is in JavaScript
(React, Angular 2, TypeScript), but we have written code in Elixir, Go, Ruby,
Erlang, Haskell, Scheme, Elisp, D3. Apart from client work, we have built a
tunnelling solution in Go, TypeScript emacs mode (referred from TypeScript
site), a font converter in Haskell, a DynamoDB emulator in Ruby, a remote
debugger (in JavaScript, and Go), a Youtube annotation extension in JavaScript
and more.

Its important for us, that our colleagues have interests and explorations. We
grow with each others explorations and interests. To know more about us,
please visit: [http://www.activesphere.com/](http://www.activesphere.com/).

The interview process usually involves a programming problem followed by a few
rounds of telephonic/in-person conversations. If interested, please reach out
to us at career[at]activesphere.com.

------
arthurk
Fyndiq | Backend Developer | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE FULL-TIME |
[https://www.fyndiq.se](https://www.fyndiq.se)

Fyndiq is what we call a B2B2C online marketplace for bargain products. On one
hand we have merchants who want to sell bargain products in Sweden. On the
other hand we have online shoppers who are keen on finding a bargain. Fyndiq
is the one bringing them together.

We're looking for a Python Backend developer who has skills and experience in
building service oriented systems (microservices, APIs, Pub/Sub). See
[http://jobs.fyndiq.com/jobs/23687-backend-
developer](http://jobs.fyndiq.com/jobs/23687-backend-developer) for more info.

We also have other jobs as Senior System Administrator, Data Engineer and
Senior Backend Developer. You can check
[http://jobs.fyndiq.com/](http://jobs.fyndiq.com/) for all jobs.

If interested reach out to me at arthur@fyndiq.se

~~~
tripsus
Looks like the perfect job for me. Are you guys willing to sponsor work visa?

~~~
arthurk
Hey, yes we usually handle the work visa. However, the job is already filled
now

------
bharath28
Amazon Developer Platform | Software development engineer (multiple) |
Seattle, WA | Onsite, will transfer H1B

Amazon Developer Platform | Software development engineer in test (multiple) |
Seattle, WA | Onsite, will transfer H1B

Come be part of a team that is building the next generation developer platform
for our digital stores across Alexa, Twitch, Amazon App Store, Lumberyard and
many others. Our team builds developer.amazon.com & drives developer
relationships for Amazon. We are also building a product that makes standing
up new digital storefronts easy. We are changing the way digital economies are
setup. For you, that means solving problems that haven't been solved before at
massive scale & make breathtaking impact for hundreds of millions of
customers.

We are growing rapidly and are looking for engineers to the build the future.
Reach out to sarthomp at amazon.com to learn more about the team and positions
we have open. If you are in the Seattle area and want to chat over coffee,
ping me.

------
tdooner
Code for America | Lead Software Engineer | SF or Remote | Full time

Code for America builds technology to help government services work for the
people who need them most.

Be the founding engineer for a new technology team with a bold mission to
provide SNAP & Medicaid benefits to every eligible American who needs them.
This work seeks to improve the experience of 100M people that access the
safety net each year, and tens of thousands of public servants.

We’ll accomplish this by developing a simple, respectful and relevant digital
experience for every person seeking government assistance in a time of need,
in all 50 states.

(I'd add that CfA is uniquely positioned in this space to have a huge impact
on peoples' lives through access to nutrition assistance and healthcare.)

Here's the job post:
[https://www.codeforamerica.org/jobs?gh_jid=794135](https://www.codeforamerica.org/jobs?gh_jid=794135)

Feel free to email me if you have any questions about this:
tdooner@codeforamerica.org

------
eosrei
Udacity | Multiple Positions | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai,
São Paulo, New Delhi | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity's mission is to democratize education. We're an online learning
platform offering groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial
intelligence, machine learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused
on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity is making innovative
technologies such as self-driving cars available to a global community of
aspiring technologists, while also enabling learners at all levels to skill up
with essentials like programming, web and app development.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, Python, Node.js, React, Java, Ruby,
Haskell depending on team.

All open positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/udacity?lever-
via=24S9Caa8CS](https://jobs.lever.co/udacity?lever-via=24S9Caa8CS)

------
bduret
Auchan:Direct | Software Engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE | Full-time

We are the leaders of online grocery delivery in France, and we want to bring
the best user experience possible to our clients.

Right now, our stack uses Django+PostgreSQL, React with server-side rendering,
and we deploy Docker containers every day using Ansible.

We're looking for talented and passionate software engineers that want to ship
a product by crafting well-tested high-quality code.

Check out our product at
[https://www.auchandirect.fr](https://www.auchandirect.fr)

Learn more about our culture at
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/auchan-
direct](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/auchan-direct) and
[https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/auchan-
direct](https://www.welcometothejungle.co/companies/auchan-direct).

Contact me directly at bduret at auchan dot fr

~~~
wikibob
What's the salary?

------
wishinghand
Don't forget to upvote the job postings that show salary. Search for $, £, and
€ on the page.

Job posters: please put salary/compensation in your first line as well.

------
wuliwong
JarHouse | Atlanta, GA | Engeering | Full-time | Onsite [https://angel.co/jar-
house/jobs](https://angel.co/jar-house/jobs)

Our product is an appraisal grade, automated valuation model which will
produce an estimated value for a given property in Georgia. Once successful in
Georgia, our model will be built out to ultimately work in any area in the
country on a beautiful web and mobile interface.

We are hiring three positions, currently:

\- _Research /Modeling Engineer_ ($120,000 - 160,000) [[https://angel.co/jar-
house/jobs/229164-research-modeling-eng...](https://angel.co/jar-
house/jobs/229164-research-modeling-engineer)]

We are looking for an experienced researcher that can demonstrate prior
success in data science or modeling. We value intelligence, vision and work
ethic far more than experience in any specific language, framework or
discipline. Prior experience with machine/deep learning is a bonus but not
required.

\- _Jr. Research /Modeling Engineer_ ($80,000 - 120,000)
=[[https://angel.co/jar-house/jobs/273727-jr-research-
modeling-...](https://angel.co/jar-house/jobs/273727-jr-research-modeling-
engineer)]

We are looking for an intelligent person that has some experience performing
research and modeling. You must have a curious mind and be able to create your
own working parameters. If you do not have tons of traditional work experience
but you can demonstrate to us your work through side-projects and other means,
please apply!

\- _PHP Developer (for SugarCRM)_ ($65,000 - 100,000) [[https://angel.co/jar-
house/jobs/230785-php-developer](https://angel.co/jar-house/jobs/230785-php-
developer)]

We are looking for someone with strong PHP skills to take over the continued
development of SugarCRM. The CRM will be used to define and automate processes
in our office as well as supply metrics which we will use to guide us in
making them more efficient.

email me patrick [at] jarhouse.com if you are interested.

Thanks.

------
tedkimble
Outreach ([https://www.outreach.io](https://www.outreach.io)) | Software
Engineer | Seattle | ONSITE

I found Outreach last year on a "Who is hiring?" thread myself and joined the
team shortly thereafter. I'm now the lead for one of our two platform teams
and I'm looking to hire experienced software engineers to help us scale our
backend systems.

Outreach is a sales engagement platform. We've got great customers
([https://www.outreach.io/customers/](https://www.outreach.io/customers/)) and
have raised around $60M to date (through a series C round). We just moved into
a new office in the Fremont/Wallingford neighborhood of Seattle. We pay
competitive market salaries and offer excellent benefits. For example, I just
returned to work from four weeks of paternity leave and was welcomed with
eight weeks of paid postpartum doula support; I can't express how thankful my
family was to have four well-rested nights of sleep each week.

Our team is working to scale our monolithic Ruby on Rails application as our
customer list continues to grow. We own our core CRM, API platforms,
background frameworks and our bidirectional syncing systems with Salesforce.
In addition to Ruby/Rails, we use MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch and Redis.

For the backend role, I am particularly interested in individuals with strong
software design/architecture skill sets and those who excel at managing
complexity.

Please reach out to ted.kimble@outreach.io if you are interested. We also have
a number of other engineer opportunities available, including roles in front-
end development (React), data science and machine learning. See our careers
page for all job details:
[https://outreach.io/company/careers/](https://outreach.io/company/careers/).

------
austenallred
Lambda School (YC S17) | Computer Science Instructor (C++), JavaScript
Instructor (JS/Node/React), Admissions/Customer Happiness Specialist |
Pleasanton, CA | REMOTE OR ON-SITE

Lambda School trains people to be software engineers for free in exchange for
a share of their future income.

We were in the most recent YC batch and have raised a round of funding (still
unannounced, but backed by the best folks in Silicon Valley) to train the next
generation of software engineers for free. Our full-time, six-month curriculum
goes much deeper than a code bootcamp would, and we spend a lot of time going
over the true fundamentals of computing.

These roles we're hiring for are all full-time, and will help us teach and
assist students, as well as build internal tools to help make that possible.
170 students are currently enrolled, and we're growing very quickly.
Engineering salaries and equity are available.

Send resumes/CVs to careers@lambdaschool.com

------
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. I’m parsing the thread, all job offers added here
are also available on the map on

[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io)

[https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn](https://whoishiring.io/search/36.0440/-90.8984/4?source=hn)
(just HN items)

If you post here, please use the below format to help me with parsing. If you
won’t, no worries, I will do my best to get all the things right.

    
    
      1) {company} | {job title} | {location} | {attrs: ONSITE, REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA, SALARY, company-url}
      Google | Software Developer | SF | VISA https://google.com
      DuckDuckGo | Software Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA, SALARY:100k-120k
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich | SALARY:120k CHF 
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | London | SALARY:120k GBP, VISA, REMOTE
    

or

    
    
      2) {company} | {job title} | {location}
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | Sydney
      Facebook | Web-developer | Zurich
    

I’m using this regex to test the first line, you can test it here
[https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3](https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3)

    
    
      \s*(?P<company>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<title>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<locations>[^|]+?)\s*(?:\|\s*(?P<attrs>.+))?$
    

Check bellow for the SALARY regex.

    
    
      SALARY:(?P<salary_min>\d+(?:k|K)?)(?:\s*\-\s*(?P<salary_max>\d+(?:k|K)?)?)?(?:\s?(?P<currency>[A-Z]{3}))?
    

you can test it as well
[https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/](https://regex101.com/r/SRWkMz/2/)

Also there is a report button if I've mismatched something.

------
hackNightly
Weedmaps | Irvine, CA | Tucson, AZ | Denver, CO | Remote | Frontend (React,
Next.js, GraphQL) | Backend (Elixir, GraphQL, Ruby on Rails)

Come join the World's largest cannabis tech company! We're hiring across the
board, have tons of interesting engineering challenges, and get to work with
an absolutely cutting-edge stack. If you love building awesome things with
cool people, we want to hear from you!

[https://weedmaps.com/careers](https://weedmaps.com/careers)

~~~
misternotsure
I was given the perma-ignore treatment by a Talent Acquisition rep at WeedMaps
for a SWE position that was effectively a subset of my existing job (I
exceeded the listed requirements) after providing a resume.

The resume should have clearly shown my qualifications, but did include some
very old stuff including dozens of PHP sites.

Not sure if ageism, poor resume optimization, or something else but feedback
was (and still is!) welcome.

~~~
chi17
Maybe they ran out of rolling paper, and your resume was used instead.

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our mission is
to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet. And to
pull it off we have to reinvent microwave-frequency radios in space using
SDRs.

Work with engineers from SpaceX, Google, Qualcomm, and Planet Labs who have
flown things in space before. Well-funded, but still a small team that moves
fast. No prior space experience needed, you just need to enjoy getting your
hands dirty with real hardware and be ok with struggling to do things that
seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. Should have experience with microcontroller driver-level code and basic PCB design.

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Fault tolerant systems -- Design fault tolerant electronics for operating in a radiation environment

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* Mechanical -- design spacecraft deployment mechanisms and structures.

* Thermal -- develop thermal loading, nominal and off-nominal analysis cases for Astranis spacecraft.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please email john@astranis.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Research and Engineering positions | Tokyo & San
Mateo, California | ONSITE, VISA, [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a growing startup with about 100 members based in Tokyo, Japan,
focusing on applying deep learning to industrial problems such as autonomous
driving, robotics, and bio-healthcare. We also love open source; we are
actively developing the deep learning framework Chainer
([https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)).

We have 500+ GPUs available for our R&D and a larger GPU cluster is coming
soon. We recently received an investment of $95 million from Toyota:
[http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/](http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/)

We seek experienced engineers and researchers with expertise in AI-related
topics, such as autonomous driving, robotics, optimization, bio-healthcare,
NLP, machine learning, deep learning, reinforcement learning, computer vision,
anomaly detection, simulation, sensor fusion, edge devices, embedded
programming, compiler development, networks, HPC, microprocessor design,
software engineering, software testing, CI, cloud services, etc.

We have a very western-style working environment with competitive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We have a flat hierarchy so you can expect your opinion to
count. Experience a Silicon Valley-like culture - while living in Japan! We
are mainly hiring for our Tokyo office, but some positions are also available
at our San Mateo office in California.

More job details and application instructions can be found at
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job)

------
atipoul
Truckfly | Software Engineer Intern | Paris, France | INTERNS
[https://www.truckfly.com/](https://www.truckfly.com/)

Our tech stack :

\- Backend: Django + Django Rest Framework

\- Web Frontend: React

\- Mobile Frontend: React Native

At Truckfly, we are doing our best to make road transportation better using
break-through technologies. Two years, we launched an app for truckers. Today,
our community gathers 160,000 drivers all around Europe. Each user can access
the best truck stops on the road : restaurants, parkings and gas stations. The
app is participative : adding new stops, rating existing ones and commenting
on their experience. Join Truckfly and work in a small, flexible and adaptive
team. Internship duration : At least 4 months

I'd be happy to have a discussion with you, please send me an email at
arthur@truckfly.com

------
devinus
Rebel | Senior Backend Engineer, Email Engineer | New York, NY or Remote |
Full Time | [https://gorebel.com/](https://gorebel.com/) |
hiring@rebelmail.com

Hello, at Rebel we are working on making everyone's inbox an interface for
immediate action. We allow our users to send their customers emails that work
like a normal web experience. Customers are submitting reviews, educating
themselves with hotspots, and even shopping with 1-click directly in email. We
believe that the inbox of the future is going to be just another surface for
people to do what they want, like a bit sized application delivered in a push.
We're hiring smart engineers across the stack to help us make that a reality.

Stack: Node.js, Ember.js, MongoDB, Influx, AWS, Docker

------
drekaus
No Isolation | React Native Developer | Oslo, Norway | Full time |
noisolation.com

We are a large-ish (20 and expanding) technical team with people working on
everything from PCB-layouts to front-end web apps. We have just recently moved
our mobile platform to React Native. You will be helping setting the
foundation to how we use React Native to build mobile experiences.

To read more about No Isolation see
[https://www.noisolation.com/en/](https://www.noisolation.com/en/)

To apply please visit
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=102856945](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=102856945)

If you have any questions send me an email doyle@noisolation.com

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Front End / UX |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
mrhill
NVIDIA | [http://www.nvidia.com](http://www.nvidia.com) | Santa Clara, CA |
Onsite | Senior C++ Developer

My team is working on GPU cloud and virtualization, we are looking for C/C++
developers to work on Android/Mac/Windows clients.

We are still a small team on a new product and look to grow. We use a good mix
of low-level OS engineering, cross platform, and web technologies: C/C++,
Python, Docker, Xen, AWS, Qt, Flask, SDL, OpenGL, DX, audio/video codecs,
x86/ARM, Linux, Windows, MacOS, Android.

Apply via
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/247391955/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/247391955/)

------
mebassett
London | Full-time | ONSITE

Trivium Real Estate Ltd

We're a young, investor-backed data-mining startup. We provide fast and
accurate analysis of documents related to real estate investments. We're
currently four people, and recruiting experienced engineers to help build out
our MVP.

Like any startup we eager to ship quality code to improve our customers' daily
lives. But more than that, we have a strong focus on continued learning &
development for ourselves, manifested in our support for tech conferences for
our trade. We hope to attract like-minded people.

### Front End Engineer | £45-55k DOE + Equity

Our front-end app is completely new, and you'll be writing the first few lines
of code while working with data engineers and scientists. You'll also be
working with our founders and partner companies; we hope you'll bring an
eagerness to learn and empathise with our users and customers.

Since this is "greenfield", we aren't married to any particular framework or
stack and are interested in what you bring. We do have a strong bias towards
functional programming, however.

More than anything else, we're looking for someone with experience in shipping
front end user interfaces into production.

Requirements * Professional experience shipping production front end apps in
javascript + your favourite framework. * Comfortable working with customers
and clients and able to empathise with their needs. * Knowledge of at least
one functional programming language.

### Data/Software Engineer | £50-60k DOE + Equity

We're recruiting an experienced software engineer to help us on our data
mining infrastructure. This role is a mix of traditional back-end engineering
for web and mobile apps with exposure to machine learning and data-mining
techniques.

Requirements * Professional experience shipping applications in Python *
Familiarity with regression, classification, and ranking algorithms *
Knowledge of at least one of: Racket, Rust, Julia, Clojure, Haskell, or OCaml

Contact me (info in profile) or email us at careers@triviumre.com

------
insidiuos
betaworks (new stealth startup) | Full Stack developer | New York | ONSITE,
Full Time, [https://www.betaworks.com/](https://www.betaworks.com/) \- $100k
to $140k + equity

If you're obsessed with startups, hacking, and exceptional products - and want
to be the first and lead technical person in a funded stealth startup we are
building we want to hear from you.

Betaworks is a New York-based startup studio. We build companies in-house as
well as invest and accelerate. We also build communities. We're a diverse
team, but we have one thing in common: we're all passionate builders. Some of
the companies we’ve built from the studio are Giphy, Dots, bitly, Digg,
Instapaper, Tweetdeck, and Chartbeat, among others. At betaworks we are
focused on building for tomorrow. We are continually thinking, ideating and
creating around what we’re passionate about: growing startups.

Email - samc [at] betaworks [dot] com

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Back-End Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com Are
you a Back-End Developer with extensive Python experience? Do you particularly
enjoy working with amazing people, having fun at work and building something
awesome? If so, this role may just be a fit. As a senior developer you will
work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation application for
business travel. On a day-to-day basis you will work with our product team to
design, architect and implement the back-end of our product. Your code will
run fast, efficiently and will never break. This position involves: System
architecture design, implementation and testing. Product development in Python
and Django of a travel related web-based product. Integrations between our
product to 3rd party APIs. Work in Agile environment with strong attention to
a well-documented code, unit testing and continuous integration. Being able to
mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a subject matter expert. What do we
offer? Competitive compensation including base salary, bonus and equity in the
company. 24 vacation days per year and flexible working hours. This position
requires full-time, in-house work in Barcelona, Spain. We can help with
relocation from anywhere in the world. English is the official language at the
office. Spanish is NOT required. The link to apply is
[https://travelperk.com/jobs/](https://travelperk.com/jobs/)

------
julianshapiro
Bell Curve [[http://BellCurve.com](http://BellCurve.com)] | $40/hr USD |
Growth Marketer | Remote | But must be in North America | Full-time

The position:

    
    
         - We're a top startup growth agency (BellCurve.com). We run growth for several YC companies.
         - We need a remote growth copywriter. We'll teach you growth. Prior knowledge not required.
         - $40 USD/hr. Full-time remote, but North America only. No current students.
    

Requirements:

    
    
         - You must be a fantastic writer and must submit writing samples when applying via email.
         - Your work history must indicate an interest in marketing.
    

Job entails:

    
    
         - Helping us create ads and assess their performance (we'll teach you how)
         - Helping us A/B test our clients' sites (we'll teach you how)
         - Rewriting clients' homepages to be more compelling
    

Next steps:

    
    
         - Shoot me (Julian Shapiro) an email at jobs@bellcurve.com.
         - We'll chat on Skype then progress to a quick sample project (fully paid).
         - No formal job app required.
    

More about me: I'm the creator of Velocity.js and I write guides at
Julian.com. In fact, I wrote an entire guide on growth:
[https://julian.com/learn/growth](https://julian.com/learn/growth). Hope to
hear from you!

------
stephensonsco
Deepgram (YC W16) is hiring for frontend and sales. DG trains and deploys deep
neural speech networks to enterprise with state-of-the-art spoken language
analysis. We care a lot about building products that are fast, accurate,
cutting edge, and easy to use. The application form is really short.

Frontend builders are what we need most (you'll work with an amazing product
designer). Definitely apply if you want to build something customers love.

Deepgram | Senior Front End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Front End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Deepgram | Head of Sales | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com)

Check out these links to learn more about Deepgram. Deepgram:
[https://www.deepgram.com](https://www.deepgram.com) Deepgram Blog:
[http://blog.deepgram.com](http://blog.deepgram.com) Deepgram Careers:
[https://careers.deepgram.com](https://careers.deepgram.com) TechCrunch:
[https://techcrunch.com/tag/deepgram/](https://techcrunch.com/tag/deepgram/)

------
Nedforce
Nedforce | The Netherlands (Amsterdam / Enschede) | ONSITE | Senior Developer
| ca. EUR 55,000 | [https://www.nedforce.nl](https://www.nedforce.nl)

We are looking to strengthen our IT team with a senior Ruby on Rails
developer. You will be working with a team of 3-6 professionals, who develop,
test and maintain applications for web, tablet and phone. Your main focus on
will be on the architecture and programming of the new and existing
applications built on the framework of Ruby on Rails such as the internet
based media application for the NPO (Nederlandse Publieke Omroep) and
supporting the other Ruby programmers.

Tasks: \- Architecture and programming of Ruby on Rails applications; \-
Managing further development of our suite of compliance applications; \-
Developing scenarios for new / existing applications and features; \- Work
with other team members to integrate their work into in the applications;

For this role we are looking for a motivated person preferably graduated or
academic level in IT who is looking for a leading role in between the business
and IT and complies with the following qualifications: \- 5 years commercial
experience in web development, preferably some years as project leader \-
Minimum of 3 years commercial experience in Ruby on Rails projects \- Thorough
understanding of HAML, SASS/SCSS, CSS(3), JavaScript and jQuery \- Thorough
understanding of SQL, relational databases and PostgreSQL \- Preferably
knowledge of UNIX/LINUX hosting technologies (virtualization, web servers,
etc.) \- Known with Agile methodologies, test/behavior driven development. \-
English proficiency is a must, any other language is beneficial; \- Strong
analytical skills, detail-oriented and result-driven; \- Pro-active attitude
and taking ownership; \- You are enthusiastic about our core values:
simplicity, passion and innovation.

What we offer: \- Salary indication: ca. €55.000,- plus, depending on skills
and experience \- Depending on qualification Nedforce offers competitive
remuneration package including participation in share option scheme. \-
Location Amsterdam and Enschede. \- Work on first class creative projects for
media and compliance products for the financial and service sector. \-
Flexible working hours and location. Send your curriculum vitae and motivation
to join our team to info@nedforce.nl.

------
alexyaseen
Parabola ([https://parabola.io](https://parabola.io)) | Software Engineering,
Marketing, Sales | San Francisco (SOMA) | Full-time

At Parabola, we’re building software that enables non-technical users to work
with their data as effectively as an engineer without needing spreadsheets or
code. We are creating the perfect combination of an ETL tool and a
spreadsheet, wrapped in an intuitive and highly visual interface. It makes
data easy to import, eliminates the need for complex formulas, and everything
is automatically repeatable whenever incoming data changes. Our customers find
they're able to save multiple hours per week by automating previously manual
work, while also finding new, revenue generating ways to use their data.

We’re a very small but quickly growing and highly technical team, recently
backed by some of the top VCs in the Valley.

We’re looking for full-stack, front-end, and back-end engineers to join us.
Here's the link to our full-stack role:
[https://angel.co/parabola/jobs/99309-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/parabola/jobs/99309-full-stack-engineer)

We also have marketing and sales roles available, so if you think you'd be a
great fit to join as part of the early team at Parabola, please reach out to
hi [at] parabola.io. I'd love to hear from you!

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Top Hat is hiring!! We are looking for smart software engineers to join our
team. Some of the roles we have available are: Junior DevOps Engineer, Senior
DevOps Engineer, Senior Platform Developer, and Full-stack Web Developer
(Python, Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been
practicing Continuous Deployment on Lambda). Salary ranges based on experience
from $80K to $130K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read about here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-
raises-22-5-million-to-go-after-pearson-mcgraw-hill) \- Union Square Ventures
joined us this round, who along with our previous investors make up some of
the top VCs in the world (having funded companies like Kickstarter, Twitter,
Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.).

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!

If you are interested in our open positions apply with the following links:
Full-stack Web Developer
[https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/966fdf04-d9f5-40f9-bb0e-3b3fde9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/966fdf04-d9f5-40f9-bb0e-3b3fde9817d1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN) Junior DevOps Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/4169d00e-bd94-40ec-9a13-3a68a0a...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/4169d00e-bd94-40ec-9a13-3a68a0a56da9?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN) Senior Platform Developer
[https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/decd817b-7700-43f7-aea5-e94e753...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/decd817b-7700-43f7-aea5-e94e75303582?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

------
cpeel
Spaceflight Industries |
[http://www.spaceflightindustries.com](http://www.spaceflightindustries.com) |
Seattle WA | Relocation | ONSITE | Full-time

Spaceflight Industries is hiring a Software Development Engineer in Test
(SDET) to join our Ground & Control team as we finish Gemini, our next
generation ground systems. Gemini will task and control the second generation
of our earth-imaging satellites when they launch at the end of the year. This
includes the software operators use to task the satellites, the software
running on our ground stations to communicate with the satellites, and the
telemetry infrastructure used to track and monitor it all. Want to work on
software used to control satellites in space? This is the team for you!

Your job is to help ensure that our ground & control systems work by creating
and writing test automation. We don't have time for manual testing, so be
prepared to write code and tools but we're looking for people who like to test
and break things.

* Stack: Python 3.6 (with asyncio, aiohttp & flask), unittest, Docker on CoreOS with Nomad, ElasticSearch, LogStash, Kibana, Redis, Consul, Vault, Terraform, Vagrant, AWS GovCloud (plus radios, antennas, and satellites)

[https://spaceflightindustries.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=...](https://spaceflightindustries.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34)

Apply online at the link above or email me directly at
<my_HN_username>@blacksky.com.

------
joeATkira
Kira Systems is a fast-growing Toronto-based software company. Our mission is
to empower enterprises through intuitive, easy-to-use software tools for
uncovering relevant information in contracts. The Kira application is built
upon our own proprietary, state-of-the-art machine learning technology. Our
customers include some of the world’s best law firms, professional service
firms, and corporations. They use Kira to quickly and accurately review and
analyze contracts for due diligence, real estate and financial transactions,
as well as contract management.

We make serious enterprise software, have fun doing it, and are always looking
for talented people to join our team. We strive to constantly learn, question
the crowd, push the boundaries of existing technology, and solve difficult
problems.

Kira Systems is hiring Clojure developers to work in all places within our
stack. Possibilities include working on Clojure web server, backend data
processing services, and both our platform API and SDK. We use PostgreSQL to
store our data and don’t hide SQL behind big frameworks. We also use many
other popular technologies such as RabbitMQ, Zookeeper, ElasticSearch, and
Docker.

[https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162601-clojure-
developer](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162601-clojure-developer)

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Sr. Data Pipeline Engineer: Python, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40c...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40cca75bf2)

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Software Engineer: Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

Android Developer: Java, Python, API development email alie at system1.com

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
hudbuddy
Lightstream | Senior Backend Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Remote, Full-
Time, [https://www.golightstream.com/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://www.golightstream.com/senior-backend-engineer/)

Lightstream | Lead Full-Stack Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Remote, Full-
Time, [https://www.golightstream.com/lead-full-stack-
engineer/](https://www.golightstream.com/lead-full-stack-engineer/)

Lightstream | Senior Frontend Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Remote, Full-
Time, [https://www.golightstream.com/senior-frontend-
engineer/](https://www.golightstream.com/senior-frontend-engineer/)

-

Lightstream is a simple, powerful, and collaborative live video production
suite in your browser.

We are a small, but rapidly growing team of gaming, esports, and video
industry veterans.

Members of our team have contributed to the success of brands like
SteelSeries, Machinima, Open Broadcasting Software, Major League Gaming, ESL,
Beyond Gaming, and even old school brands like GotFrag & World Cyber Games.

If you have a passion for gaming, video, and bleeding edge technologies, let
us know!

[https://www.golightstream.com](https://www.golightstream.com) |
jobs@golightstream.com

------
fourspace
General Assembly ([https://generalassemb.ly](https://generalassemb.ly)) | New
York and REMOTE | Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       - Front End Engineer
       - Senior Software Engineer
       - DevOps Engineer
       - Ops Engineer
    

Since 2011, General Assembly has transformed tens of thousands of careers
through pioneering, experiential education in today's most in-demand skills.
As featured in The Economist, Wired, and The New York Times, GA offers
training in web development, data, design, business, and more, both online and
at campuses around the world. Our global professional community boasts 40,000
full- and part-time alumni — and counting.

Our engineering team is around 25 people that are fairly evenly split between
New York and remote. We have engineers from London to SF who work
asynchronously via GitHub and Slack. We place a strong focus on allowing every
engineer to have a voice and an impact. We are also anti-dogmatic: use
whatever code editor you like, pair-program when you like, and favor trying
new things over a fear of mistakes.

We're primarily a Ruby on Rails & React shop, with some custom nginx proxies,
AWS Lambda, and Go mixed in. We're looking for people that will help us shape
our architecture and guide our team towards best practices. We want engineers
who will not just write code but help us produce great products and
experiences for our students and partners.

Learn more or apply:
[https://generalassemb.ly/careers](https://generalassemb.ly/careers)

------
haeric
Matterport | Senior Backend Engineer | Sunnyvale / San Francisco, CA | Full-
time | ONSITE, VISA

Matterport makes a 3D camera and web platform that allows users to easily
capture and display 3D models of physical spaces. Check out some example
spaces in our gallery:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery)

The Backend Engineering Team works on our Platform and APIs. The stack is
Django/Python/Postgres on AWS, and Fastly as a CDN. We're a small team right
now, at 5 engineers who mostly do Django and 3 who mostly do infrastructure
and developer tools.

We're hiring more in this area because we're starting to get some very
interesting scaling challenges:

\- We host over 600,000 highly detailed 3D models of real places captured by
our cameras, amounting to over 600TB of data.

\- We serve over 15 million 3D views every month, which amounts to over 7
billion requests and 300TB of data.

Our APIs are used by all parts of the company: 3D data gets uploaded from our
cameras, processed by our vision pipeline in C++, Python, and TensorFlow, and
consumed by our Javascript/WebGL and VR applications. The Backend team makes
new additions to the API constantly, and works to ensure the APIs are secure,
scale well, and are well tested.

More details:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Matterport/743999658963008-s...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Matterport/743999658963008-senior-
backend-engineer)

------
shimon
DeepMacro | New York, NY or Hanover, NH (no remote) | Full-time or contract

[http://deepmacro.com/](http://deepmacro.com/)

We're seeking Data Scientists and Matlab/Octave Engineers.

DeepMacro collects and analyzes data from across the internet to better
measure the global economy. We were founded in 2016 by an economist with
experience at top hedge funds and the sell side (Jeff Young) and an expert in
internet intelligence (Jim Cowie). We've raised a seed round (including some
top macro investors) and also have happy paying customers, and are growing
fast.

Our data team builds a picture of the economic state of the world by gathering
hard evidence from the Internet. We have a range of opportunities for data
scientists to gain experience with macroeconomic data, from Internet data
collection to analysis to visualization. You’ll invent new ways of taking the
pulse of the global economy... the more inventive, the better.

Requirements: Successful candidates will demonstrate creativity, insight, and
experience with standard Python-based tools and methodologies for online data
collection and analysis. You should be independent and intellectually curious
about the challenges of measurement and modeling. Particular attention given
to expertise in specific types of data acquisition and analysis: internet
scraping, image processing, IoT, NLP. No finance experience required!

More at [https://angel.co/deepmacro-1/jobs](https://angel.co/deepmacro-1/jobs)
or email srura@deepmacro.com.

------
michaelbiven
NationBuilder | Senior Systems Engineer | Los Angeles and REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://nationbuilder.com/senior_systems_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/senior_systems_engineer)

NationBuilder creates software for leaders of all kinds - political
candidates, nonprofit organizations, anyone building a community of people to
make something happen in the world. To learn more about NationBuilder, read
about our mission and beliefs.
[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission)

We're looking for a senior systems engineer to help architect, build and
maintain the infrastructure that our products are built and run on. You’ll
recommend and implement system and environment wide improvements, new
technologies, and contribute to our technological direction.

Stack: Ruby, Clojure, Go, Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, InfluxDB,
Kafka, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Puppet. We are actively moving our
frontend to React.

To apply email your resume to jobs@nationbuilder.com with the subject "Senior
Systems Engineer." In a few sentences, tell us why you're a good fit for the
job and which NationBuilder value you identify with the most and why.

------
s3nnyy
[http://www.ginetta.net](http://www.ginetta.net) | Frontend: Modular CSS (BEM
etc.) & Javascript | Zurich | Salary: 95k-100k CHF| EU passport only

Ginetta is a UX/web-agency that builds digital products for Swiss SMEs and
enterprises. The founder worked at Google New York in UX and the projects are
rather big for Swiss standards although we only have 25 employees. As an
engineer here, you need to be able to talk to business people, UX-researchers,
designers and other non-technical folks. There are no managers, you manage
yourself and your team.

Salary: 90k-100k CHF (on top you get 6000 CHF conference bonus, free lunches
worth 400 a month, mobile phone, half-price card for trains)

Relocation bonus: No official policy as we are rather small and did not
introduce a policy about this.

Days of vacation: 20 (public holidays go on top of that)

Probation period: 3 months (by Swiss law)

Company size: 25 people

Tech stack: Modern web frontend stack: Gulp, Webpack, ES6, Vue, React. It's
always decided on a case-by-case basis. Our engineers even speak at
conferences about these things: [https://www.frontendconf.ch/speakers/joao-
figueiredo](https://www.frontendconf.ch/speakers/joao-figueiredo)

Interview process:

1) CV + coding sample

2) Coding task

3) Onsite day or test week

Send a mail with your Github or / and resume to:

jobs@ginetta.tech

------
camerond
Carnegie Mellon University | Cloud Education Research Programmer | Pittsburgh,
PA | Full-time, Onsite

The Computer Science Department is seeking a Cloud Education Research
Programmer to work on an exciting new opportunity. You will be working with
Prof. Majd Sakr, who with his team developed a project-based online Cloud
Computing course. You are responsible for developing new projects using the
Google Cloud Platform (GCP) and will be responsible for maintaining,
enhancing, testing, and debugging the web-based applications that are used to
administer projects of the online Cloud Computing course and other CMU CS
courses.

* Design and implement educational projects to run on cloud infrastructure. Migrate existing projects from Amazon Web Services (AWS) or Microsoft Azure to the Google Cloud Platform.

* Developing the front-end application through which projects are developed and students complete projects.

* Experience with Cloud platforms preferable – GCP, Azure, or Amazon Web Services (AWS).

* Experience with Django, Bootstrap, ReactJS, and JavaScript charting libraries is highly desired.

Learn more and apply at
[https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2005...](https://cmu.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=2005738)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Engineering Manager, Engineer, Product Manager, Product Designer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a 20-person team (SF, LA, Las Vegas, Fort Worth, Barcelona, Tel Aviv) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring across engineering, product and design. We're looking
for:

\- Engineering Manager \- Front-end Engineer \- Core Engineer \- Infra
Engineer \- Technical Product Manager \- Product Designer

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
dgobaud
Mobius (blockchain company) | Founding Engineer | Full-time | San Francisco
onsite | $110k - $140k + 0.5% - 1% equity + tokens

[https://mobius.network](https://mobius.network)

You will be our first engineering hire and have significant responsibility and
ability to shape our product. You will be doing key engineering work that
moves the business and blockchain world forward by leading development of the
Mobius "Stripe for Blockchain" API
[https://mobius.network/docs](https://mobius.network/docs) and DApp Store
[https://mobius.network/store](https://mobius.network/store). You will very
closely with the co-founders in defining the development roadmap and making it
a reality.

We are looking for an amazing full-stack engineer ideally with significant
Ruby on Rails experience. Added plus is blockchain development experience -
ideally low-level Bitcoin/Ethereum core type work but also Solidity knowledge
and/or low-level understanding of Ethereum (or other blockchains) transactions
and how to build them and send them to the network.

If interested please email your resume to careers@mobius.network

------
jrozner
Prevoty | Software Engineer | Los Angeles, Redwood City, or New York |
Fulltime

Prevoty is a Runtime Application Self Protection company founded in 2013 that
builds language plugins to provide mitigation to security vulnerabilities
without the need for modification of applications. The plugins utilize
instrumentation and middleware to automatically insert hooks into the
application to perform detection and mitigation of common vulnerability
classes such as many of those listed in the OWASP Top 10.

Open Roles

\- Language Integration Engineer (Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, Lua, or Go w/ C,
C++, or Rust)

This role specifically is to work on integration of the sections of engine
written in C, C++, and Rust into the host languages (Ruby, Python, PHP,
Node.js, Lua, Go, Java, .net) utilizing their respective FFI support and own
the supporting plugins building an maintaining instrumentation and the
supporting functionality.

\- Parser Engineer (C++, ANTLR)

Developer to work on SQL parser and tree construction. Candidate will be
dealing with large ANTLR grammars and its C++ backend to build trees for
export to other programming languages to perform semantic analysis of SQL
queries.

[https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers](https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers)

~~~
pdksam
I applied for the parser engineer position, talked to your CTO and finished
the take home project a month back. I haven't heard from you guys since then,
not even feedback on my submission.

------
erichurkman
eShares | Palo Alto, San Francisco, Seattle, New York | Engineering &
technical roles | Full time | ONSITE

eShares is the platform and network for tracking and managing private asset
ownership. Many of the companies you see on this page use eShares to manage
their equity and option grants. We're looking for a wide range of people to
join us.

We'll help relocate from the bay area to Seattle or New York (get trained in
the bay area, then move). Our New York (Brooklyn) presence launches this fall.

* Senior full stack engineers (Python, Django, PostgreSQL, APIs, AWS, React, FIX protocol)

* Experienced team leads or engineering managers

* Dev-ops (AWS, Ansible, Jenkins, - or - what are we missing?)

* Security engineers

* Senior product design (HTML, CSS, UI/UX)

What's eShares like (aka, what's different)?
[https://blog.esharesinc.com/eshares-101/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/eshares-101/)

How do we hire at eShares? [https://blog.esharesinc.com/how-to-
hire/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/how-to-hire/)

What do eShares offer letters look like?
[https://blog.esharesinc.com/a-better-offer-
letter/](https://blog.esharesinc.com/a-better-offer-letter/)

eric+sept@esharesinc.com

------
jjazwiecki
New York Public Radio | Engineers | New York, NY | Full Time, Onsite

New York Public Radio is WNYC, WXQR, and some of your favorite podcasts (e.g.
Radiolab). We're working on a lot of ambitious digital journalism and we need
to build up our automated testing, internal tooling, and devops to support
that.

Email me at the address in my profile if you've got experience with a majority
of these:

Python, Django, AWS (especially managed w/ CloudFormation or Terraform), Node,
Varnish

Docker - ideally familiar with building images and container orchestration

Nginx / uWSGI - able to debug issues, familiar with configuration syntax and
common pitfalls

Bash / Linux - can support devs with common gotchas like ssh key/port
forwarding and virtualenvironments but you also know the difference between
sysvinit and systemd

Postgres - you know some postgres management concepts (in addition to SQL,
which is obviously essential) would be a big help

Salt/Puppet/Ansible/Chef - any configuration management is fine, they are all
essentially the same, but experience with one would be a nice advantage

Security - you know what ports should be open, you know what to put in a
private subnet vs a public subnet, you abide by the principle of least
privilege

CI - experience with some CI platform (CircleCI, Travis, Jenkins, Bamboo,
etc...)

Robot Framework for testing

------
midhir
Storyful | Front-end Developer | Dublin, Ireland | ONSITE |
[https://storyful.com/about/careers/](https://storyful.com/about/careers/)

We find breaking news on social platforms, verify it for journalistic ethics,
license where appropriate and supply to our clients; among whom we count a
large chunk of the world's news rooms. We're often the first to source, and
verify the authenticity of, news of global and/or critical importance.

Some projects we've worked on recently include a collaboration with
international journalists to build a fake news source database and a platform
to track and index communications by ISIL on so-called 'closed-networks'.

We're hiring for a Front-end Developer. Deep knowledge of Javascript is a
must; experience with Ember or strong experience with another front-end JS
framework is a huge plus.

We're still a small engineering team at under 40 people, so you have a chance
to make a real difference whilst doing work that is truly fulfilling.

If think you'd like to join you can use the link above or contact me directly
at john.hope[at]storyful.com and AMA. A visa to work within the EU is required
for engineering roles at Storyful.

------
MichaelROKT
ROKT | Senior Data Engineer | Sydney, NSW, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://rokt.com](https://rokt.com)

ROKT is an AdTech company, primarily focused in the post transaction phase. We
are a growing company with strong financials, on the top of recently secured
series B funding.

As we grow the problems faced around scaling our data infrastructure become
more acute and so in the last few months we have created a dedicated Data
Architecture team and are actively looking to grow the team.

The Data Architecture team is responsible for carrying out an in depth analyse
of our current and future data needs. Our goal is then to design and implement
appropriate data integration and storage solutions. These solutions are often
bespoke in house software solutions predominantly built using Clojure, and
using a variety of data stores RDBMS (SQL Server, Postgres), Document Oriented
storage (AWS DynamoDB), and Data Warehouse columnar storage (AWS Redshift); we
don't look to limit ourselves to a particular technology stack.

Please feel free to reach out to me via HN with further questions. Or if you
would like to meet me for a quick chat about the role over coffee that would
be great as well.

Cheers, Michael

Job Description:
[https://rokt.workable.com/j/6C099FACF0](https://rokt.workable.com/j/6C099FACF0)

Recent News: [https://rokt.com/blog/rokt-closes-series-b-funding-
round-15-...](https://rokt.com/blog/rokt-closes-series-b-funding-
round-15-million-lead-by-moelis/)

~~~
jcinau
Hey Michael,

I'd like to chat over coffee, please send details @

(let [email-address [144 133 209 149 144 145 152 136 144 145 209 156 151 144
150 191 152 146 158 150 147 209 156 144 146]] (->> email-address (mapv #(char
(bit-xor % 255))) (apply str)))

Cheers \- J

------
davnicwil
HeyJobs | Big Data Software Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE,
[https://www.heyjobs.de/en](https://www.heyjobs.de/en)

Looking for a Python developer to work with our BI team

\- You’ve worked with Python for 3+ years, and have experience with numerical
programming packages/tools \- You ideally have experience with web/API
scraping \- You ideally have distributed systems knowledge, for example with
Apache Spark \- You ideally have machine learning knowledge \- You ideally
have experience with / knowledge of AWS \- You are focused on quality in your
work

At HeyJobs we do recruitment as a service. We advertise jobs for our clients
on the most appropriate channels across the web, collect applications, and
forward qualified candidates to them. Data processing, automation and
statistical analysis are an integral part of what we do.

You can apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/heyjobs/178ac2ba-4ee4-4cbc-
ba99-7a212d...](https://jobs.lever.co/heyjobs/178ac2ba-4ee4-4cbc-
ba99-7a212dd585e2)

And if you have any questions about the role or the company, you can email me
at dave.williams+hn@heyjobs.de (I'm a tech lead here, on a different team)

------
mollison
Ansaro | Full-stack developer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time,
Salary:100K-140K (2.0%-3.0%) [https://ansaro.ai](https://ansaro.ai)

Ansaro helps enterprise users make better workforce decisions by applying
machine learning to their untapped employee data. We're starting with hiring,
where we help managers choose the job applicants who will actually perform
best. In our first 6 months, we've signed up 8 large enterprise clients and
assembled proprietary data on 100,000+ employees.

As Ansaro's first engineering hire, you'll work closely with our two technical
founders to build an enterprise-grade web application on top of our existing
machine learning platform. You should have experience building responsive web
interfaces that help users understand complex data. (Frontend skills: Angular
and/or React, Redux, HTML, CSS; Backend skills: Python, Node, and/or Ruby)

Email us directly at jobs@ansaro.ai, or find more info on AngelList
[https://angel.co/ansaro/jobs/265096-full-stack-software-
engi...](https://angel.co/ansaro/jobs/265096-full-stack-software-engineer)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | Norwalk, CT | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/) | $110k-150k +
equity

At HealthPrize, we are changing the way people think about their medication
and their health! Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in
life sciences such as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit
engineering team that designs & develops our industry leading patient
engagement platform and work with us to measurably improve the state of
healthcare globally.

Frontend Hypewords: Vue.js/Vuex/Vuetify, Webpack (for our reference impl. but
we use other PWA stacks too)

Backend Hypewords: Java/Kotlin, Amazon Aurora, Redis, Spring-Boot, Docker, AWS
Beanstalk

Senior Platform Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platform-engineer)

Front End Web Developer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-206457-front-end-we...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-206457-front-end-web-developer)

------
sumodm
Digital Aristotle | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, ML/NLP Lead | Full-time |
Bangalore, India

We are in the process of building an assessment to remediation- analytics
platform that aims at redefining the way Schools conducts Assessments. ​This
platform lets teachers easily set question papers, correct them, and generate
instant meaningful reports. The tool covers Mathematics, Environmental
Studies, Science and English across grades 3- 10. The objective is to provide
students with a continuous evaluation, showcase their strengths and interests
and also empower both parents and teachers with insightful reports.

Requisites

\- Frontend: Angular, HTML5/CSS (4+ years exp)

\- Backend/Full Stack: NodeJS, NoSQL, Functional Programming Experience
(Erlang/Haskell) (4+ yrs exp)

\- ML/NLP Lead: Experience delivering products + Strong Natural Language
Processing, Machine Learning, (In depth knowledge of Programming Language
Theory / Computer Vision / Graph Theory are great). Solid Math/Algo/Data
Structures background is must.

\- Wisdom to know when to hustle and when to be calm and dig deep. Strong can
do mentality, someone who wants to join us to build on a vision, not to do a
job.

contact: 'sum + od' at digitalaristotle.ai (remove the + :)

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is a search engine for music and video, that uses the content as a base
for its search (think of Google Image Search just for video/music with some
more features built at top of the technology). To the moment we've indexed
more than 5.6B videos with daily addition of ~60M. We operate a massive stack
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224)),
currently using mostly C/C++, Go and Java in most of our pipeline and
Javascript and Python for frontend and data analysis.

Instead of dumping money into swanky offices, we offer 30 days of paid
vacation, fully covered health benefits (gold plan), commuter benefits, cover
costs of visiting conferences and more.

We're looking for skilled developers that want to work on some very
challenging technical problems, in a massive scale. We don't discriminate
based on your prior experiences and knowledge of any particular language(s).

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

~~~
jpoth
I tried sending you an email at doh@pex.com, but it bounced back.

~~~
doh
Fixed

------
emmacastor
Zeal | Experienced Full Stack Engineer (Rails, React.js, Elixir) | Medford,
OR, Remote | Full time, Contract |
[http://www.codingzeal.com](http://www.codingzeal.com)

Zeal is a web and mobile development consultancy that empowers small to
medium-sized organizations to solve huge problems.

Headquartered in the heart of downtown Medford, OR -- the center-point between
the global technology hubs of Portland, Oregon and San Francisco, California.
We have team members distributed across the country, from Hawaii to New
Hampshire and several more states in between.

We're looking for Rails, Javascript (React.js preferred), Elixir, and UI/UX
engineers to craft solutions to delight and serve customers.

Collaboration and teamwork are key. We're pragmatically agile, and believe in
a sustainable work schedule.

You'll fit right in if empathy, enthusiasm, artisanship, and appreciation
towards one another are some of your most valued attributes. We want you to
bring a deep passion and excitement for the engineering art form.

If this sounds like you, we definitely want to talk!

Apply here: [http://codingzeal.com/hiring](http://codingzeal.com/hiring)

------
ElenaADEX
Berlin, Germany | The ADEX GmbH (DMP, Big Data)| Senior Big Data Engineer |
ONSITE | [https://short.sg/j/1180960](https://short.sg/j/1180960)

At ADEX we're working on a real Big Data scale. We analyze and segment daily
billions of requests in a YARN/Hadoop cluster of more than 60 machines. In the
next phase of development, we are planning to re-design more parts of our Big
Data systems to make them work in real-time. This will involve the usage of
some cutting-edge technologies and also the challenge to extend the on-premise
cluster to the cloud.

We are therefore seeking a Senior Data Engineer who can design and implement
new features of the Big Data DMP (new automated analyses, data aggregation or
summarizing). As part of our interdisciplinary, international team you will
work on Apache Spark to solve real Big Data problems and optimize our
processes. Besides designing and building our new architecture you will
convert new business requirements into data processes as well as help maintain
our Big Data systems. You will be a mentor to our Data Engineer as well as
another Data Engineer we are currently looking for.

We are around 30 people in the company, half of the team works on tech
positions. 15 employees are male, the other 15 female. The ADEX is based in
Berlin with a small customer support team based in Hamburg. We are pretty
flexible and chilled, and very tech- and product-focused. We work in a
cutting-edge industry, so we encourage our employees to try new technologies,
go to meet-ups, workshops and conferences. We are not afraid of trying and
failing because we strongly believe in learning from mistakes.

If you have any questions, please get in touch: elena@theadex.com

------
alltrailsjobs
AllTrails | Full Stack Developer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.alltrails.com](https://www.alltrails.com)

AllTrails helps people explore the outdoors with the largest collection of
detailed, hand-curated trail maps as well as trail reviews and photos
crowdsourced from a community of 6 million registered hikers, mountain bikers
and trail runners.

What You’ll Be Doing \- Design, build, and implement new product features for
AllTrails within the whole web stack \- Coordinate tasks with your teammates
and self-pilot through each sprint \- Identify and squash bugs \- Deliver
performant, reliable, scalable, and secure code \- Monitor, analyze and
optimize client-side UI and server-side API code for efficiency and
performance

Requirements \- Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science or equivalent \-
Demonstrable projects and results from 2+ years of relevant, real-world
experience \- Familiarity with the entire stack - web servers, the application
layer, cacheing, databases \- Strong understanding of Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, HTML/CSS and JS frameworks such as React or Angular \- Proficiency
with Git/Github or other distributed version control systems \- Self
motivation and a deep sense of pride in your work \- Curiosity, humility, and
open-mindedness \- Passion about web technologies and AllTrails’ mission to
connect people to the outdoors

Bonus Points \- Deep understanding of SEO best practices \- Solid familiarity
with Docker, Redis and Amazon AWS \- Experience with Google Cloud ML \-
Mapping/GIS experience \- Proven ability to quickly learn new technology and
processes

Interested in working at AllTrails? Contact jobs@alltrails.com. No agencies,
recent bootcamp grads, or visa candidates.

------
eatonphil
Linode | Software Developer | Python, Perl | ONSITE: Philadelphia | Full-time
| [https://www.linode.com/careers](https://www.linode.com/careers)

Linode | Front-end Developer | Javascript | ONSITE: Philadelphia | Full-time |
[https://www.linode.com/careers](https://www.linode.com/careers)

Obligatory marketing copy: Linode was launched in June of 2003 by founder
Christopher S. Aker. Initial development took about 6 months. Linode was ahead
of its time and helped define the cloud hosting industry, and continues to be
a leader in virtualization hosting.

Check out the (open source) work we're doing on the replacement for our
classic frontend [0] and get a glimpse at the work we're doing on spicing up
our API [1]. Contact info is in my profile if you'd like to chat!

[0] [https://github.com/linode/manager](https://github.com/linode/manager)

[1]
[https://developers.linode.com/v4/introduction](https://developers.linode.com/v4/introduction)

~~~
sarink
I love linode! But, why no remote? :( (let's be honest, who wants to move to
Philadelphia...)

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

~~~
hsavit1
are you using react native?

------
skipwalker
Voyant Inc. | Calc Engine Developer (Java) | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.planwithvoyant.com](http://www.planwithvoyant.com)

The Voyant dev team is looking for Java developers to improve and extend our
calculation engine into new international markets.

Primary Responsibilities * Build valuable domain expertise in the financial
products and tax regimes of our international markets. * Engineer reusable,
extendable, efficient financial calculation models. * Continuously improve
code maintainability and calculation engine performance. * Branch out into
full stack development with service APIs for calc engine integration, advanced
distributed calculation modules, etc.

Requirements: * Experience with object oriented languages and design patterns.
* Java experience preferred. * Basic understanding of financial products and
their taxation principles. * Desire to learn detailed nuances of worldwide
financial products and taxation regimes. * Talent to create simplified
solutions for complex problems. * Strong communication skills and engaging
personality. * Ability to interface directly with outside non-programmer
subject matter experts. * Self-starter who takes initiative and helps to
define the product design. * Comfortable working in a non-structured agile
development environment. * Must like dogs.

Sorry, no sponsorship available.

Interview process is usually 1 phone screen and onsite interview with code
review and or whiteboard/editor coding.

Full Description:
[https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadev...](https://www.planwithvoyant.com/content/en_US/aboutus/javadeveloper.html)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Full Stack Principal/Lead Software Engineer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | ONSITE full-time
[https://www.datakitchen.io/](https://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package. We own the company --
ain’t got no stinkin’ investors to drive us crazy. Stack = (Angular,
CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, docker, mesos, mongodb)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office
location.

Contact info@datakitchen.io

------
ppcsf
GetSwift | Melbourne (AU), New York | ONSITE | FULLTIME

GetSwift is a software company that aims to optimize last-mile delivery. We
are well-funded (recently closed a $24M round) and listed on the ASX in 2016.
Our software is used in 65 countries and across 60+ industries, and our
clients include companies like Pizza Hut, Little Caesars Pizza, Lion Nathan,
Commonwealth Bank of Australia, Mitre10, Just Eat, and Red Rooster.

As an early-stage employee, you'll have a big impact on the architecture of
our product, which includes vehicle routing & dispatching, data analytics/
modelling, and complex SPAs. Our stack is varied and includes .NET, Java,
Python, Typescript, React, AWS, Kafka, Kubernetes, and Haskell.

We have multiple roles available in web design and engineering.

We are looking for web designers (or anyone with great HTML/CSS skills and
design sensibilities) to help us build out a complete overhaul of our app. It
will be a responsive SPA with plenty of complex UX, mapping, and infoviz
problems to solve.

For engineering, we're hiring at all levels of the stack, but we'd be
particularly interested in full-stack engineers. The only real requirement is
that you're self- motivated and able to learn quickly, but there's bonus
points for:

• The ability to code in a variety of languages

• Devops, containers, Kubernetes, aws

• Familiarity with any part of our stack

Our interview process consists of a short code test and a technical interview.
After that, we'll be in touch within about a week.

Email me (joash at getswift dot co), prefixing the subject with "HN:". Include
anything you think will show off your skills!

------
Peroni
StreetTeam | Full-time | ONSITE | London, UK | £80k-£90k + equity |
[https://getstreetteam.com](https://getstreetteam.com)

StreetTeam is building a global platform which enables everyone to buy product
from people they trust. We're growing fast, breaking new ground and are well
funded by some of the best in the business.

We need an Engineering Manager to support our team of 15 engineers to work the
way that’s best for them as we grow the company. People are our most important
asset, and we need to ensure that they have the right feedback, coaching, and
range of experience to find their mastery and be successful at StreetTeam.

Full spec: [https://street-team.workable.com/jobs/514362](https://street-
team.workable.com/jobs/514362)

StreetTeam believes in freedom and ownership with the focus entirely on the
value you create – there are no set hours, meetings are optional and you can
take as much holiday as you need. We only care about the results you deliver.

Email me directly if you fancy having a chat - stevie.buckley [at]
getstreetteam [dot] com

------
henryaym
Bowery Farming | Data Scientist, Computer Vision Engineers, Software Engineers
| NYC | Full-Time | ONSITE

Bowery ([https://boweryfarming.com](https://boweryfarming.com)) is the modern
farming company, growing the world’s first post-organic produce. Our indoor
farms create the ideal conditions for growing the purest produce imaginable.
Bowery grows produce without compromise, owning the entire system from seed to
store.

Software Engineering at Bowery involves developing software systems that power
our modern farms. This includes building out work management, data collection,
farm control, visualization, and farm automation systems. You’ll be part of
idea generation, design, prototyping, planning, and the execution of new
software components of all aspects of our Farms.

The engineering team is currently 4 people and we're hiring for data
scientists, computer vision engineers, and software engineers. Email me at
henry[@]boweryfarming.com if you're interested! I answer every email
personally and would love to be introduced to any smart people you think would
be interested.

~~~
milofeynman
Love what yall do. I wish there was a startup down here in Texas doing this.
Good luck, I will be watching yall's progress!

------
damian_n
Conferize | Senior Frontend Developer | Copenhagen | Onsite or Remote | Full-
time | Competitive Salary/equity

Conferize is on a mission to enable anyone to gather a community, share
knowledge and create change. So we’re building a universal and social event
solution to help event makers create the biggest impact. Without fuss or big
budgets. Why? Because we need to meet. We are a fast growing startup, building
an awesome product and are looking for senior front-end developers to help
shape and take part in the process.

For more information about the role, company, culture, tech stack etc please
see the full job ad at [https://www.conferize.com/jobs/senior-front-end-
developer](https://www.conferize.com/jobs/senior-front-end-developer). If you
have any questions feel free to email me at dn@conferize.com.

(We’re also looking for Senior Ruby / Rails developers
[https://www.conferize.com/jobs/ruby-on-rails-
developer](https://www.conferize.com/jobs/ruby-on-rails-developer)).

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me | Cambridge, MA | Backend & Frontend Dev | Local or Remote | Full-
time | $130k-$160k

Outcomes4me is transforming how patients and their families navigate and find
treatment options. We’re an early stage funded startup, building out the
product from the ground up. This means you’ll have the opportunity to bring
simplicity and transparency to the healthcare system. Enabling new patient
experience and help build and orchestrate a hybrid mix of data and cloud
enabled system that works for patients.

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 4+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, React Native, Angular, Ember)

\+ Fullstack/Backend Software engineer with 5+ years of experience. Algolia,
Node.js, MongoDB, Redis, Docker, AWS, Firebase

Requisites:

    
    
      - 4+ years of hands-on product experience
      - Experience with two Programing language  Java, Python or Go
      - Ability to learn quickly new stacks and technologies
    

2 critical open engineering roles:

if you’re interested to learn more feel to reach out: abdin [at] outcomes4me
[dot] com or send your CV directly at jobs [at] outcomes4me [dot] com

------
airesume
A.I. RESUME | Palo Alto, California - USA | 100% REMOTE | 4 day workweek |
Unlimited Learning & Vacation Time

A.I. RESUME has created the worlds first intelligent resume, the resume of the
21st century. Our main goal is to continue to build the last resume you will
ever need. A.I. RESUME finds jobs autonomously, studies hiring trends and
analyzes companies to predict what companies will be hiring (or firing, this
is important), when and what skills they will hire for. We are also focused on
training our users in the skills they need to keep and excel at their current
job.

Positions Available:

\- Machine Learning, A.I. ($160k+) \- Recruiting/HR ($120k+) \- Business
Development ($150K+) \- Full Stack Developer, Database, Dev Ops ($140k+) \-
Marketing: Content, Social, Growth ($140k+) \- Finance, experience dealing
with investors ($200k+) \- Graphic Designer ($120k+) \- Marketing & Developer
Apprentices (get experience at a great company)

Benefits:

\- 4-day workweek, we don't want you to burn out. Contrary to what silicon
valley believes life is NOT working, working is a part of living. \- Unlimited
resources for improving your skills and personal well-being. \- Unlimited
vacation time. \- We encourage world travel. \- Work 100% remotely from
anywhere you want, just make sure to send our team cool pictures. \- Work with
an amazingly talented team of people. \- Help fellow humans find and keep
their jobs - trust us, this is one of the most critical and major problems we
will face in the next 10-20 years.

Apply:

Vist the following URL to apply, good luck!

[https://airesume.com/hiring?ref=hnwihsept2017](https://airesume.com/hiring?ref=hnwihsept2017)

~~~
dpereira14
What exactly is the Developer Apprentice role exactly? Also, is it paid?

Thanks!

------
jhbihn
Business Insider | DevOps Engineer, Backend Engineer | NYC | Onsite | Fulltime

Devops Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/de...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/devops-
engineer-cNiRlAe_Wr56TeeMg-44q7)

Backend Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/ba...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/backend-
engineer-cxxaayDT8r54GRdG1ZS6tF)

Business Insider is growing at a great pace, with publishing platforms on many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across North America, Europe and Asia, your work will help us reach
over 100 million monthly readers.

------
kennyjwilli
Compute Software | DevOps Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full Time | Remote
(must be Bay Area)

Compute Software is a VC-backed seed stage startup revolutionizing how
businesses grow value from running in the cloud. Our AI and decision-sciences-
based software platform dynamically optimizes and automates cloud services
based on the most critical business objectives. The engineering team is the
driving force behind our product; we are building elegant, intuitive, and
scalable software on a global scale, and we want you to be a part of it!

Your Role:

\- Collaborating with teammates on unique challenges at scale.

\- Research, evaluate, and implement a software deployment strategy for a
highly available, fault tolerant system.

\- Test automation.

\- Deployment automation.

What We're Looking For:

\- Knowledge of the various container orchestration platforms (Kubernetes,
Mesos+Marathon, Docker Swarm, Nomad, etc.)

\- Experience with AWS in a production environment: EC2, S3, VPC, IAM, ELB,
CloudWatch.

\- Terraform

\- Linux system administration.

\- Configuration management with tools like Puppet and Chef.

\- Built highly available, fault tolerant systems.

\- BS in Computer Science or related field preferred.

Send CV/LinkedIn and GitHub to jobs@computesoftware.com with the subject line:
Application for Devops Engineer

~~~
umanwizard
> Remote (must be Bay Area)

What does this mean?? What's the point?

~~~
mmt
The point for someone living in the Bay Area (especially its outskirts) would
be all the benefits of working at home, including avoiding an hour-plus
commute every workday, while still being close enough to be able to show up in
person if needed.

~~~
crgt
Hour-plus is one way...

------
shaunaanderson
Oden Technologies|Forward Deployed Engineer, Software Engineer (Hardware Team)
| New York, NY | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Manufacturing has long been an analog world, but this is about to change. By
introducing machines to the digital world, there’s a staggering opportunity
for efficiency and production leaps. Oden is driving this revolution. We’re on
a mission to eliminate waste in manufacturing. Oden combines industrial
hardware, wireless connectivity, and big data architecture into one simple
platform so all manufacturers can analyze and optimize their production, from
any device. Efficiency, sustainability, and competitiveness are democratized.

We are hiring for: Forward Deployed Engineer:
[https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m3n1/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m3n1/)

Software Engineer (Hardware
Team):[https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m4u5/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0m4u5/)

Please apply directly on our website.

------
knocte
Gatecoin ([http://gatecoin.com](http://gatecoin.com)) | Hong Kong ONSITE |
Multiple Positions | Fulltime | (INTERNS also welcome, VISA sponsor)

We're a regulated exchange for bitcoin, ether and other blockchain assets
based in Hong Kong, with many projects in our backlog!

We're looking for technical folks to join our growing international team of
blockchain technology specialists:

a) Devs (Junior/Senior Fullstack and Senior Backend)

b) QA Devs (in charge of Selenium & Integration tests, plus some product
management)

c) DevOps/SystemEngineers (we use Ansible, Linux)

We use .NET/Mono (C# with some F#) with Linux systems and storage tools
(MySQL, Redis). Get in contact to know more at andres at gatecoin dot com,
using the subject "Interested in Gatecoin roles".

We help with sponsorship/relocation to Hong Kong.

Some nice perks we have:

\- 10% of "free to tinker" time

\- 10% of remote work time allowed

\- International, friendly work environment (more than 8 different
nationalities in the office!)

Want to make a difference in the blockchain space? Join like-minded people and
work together to bring about the decentralized financial revolution!

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| Developers, DevOps, Marketing, Tech Support | Denver, CO | Onsite [Remote to
qualified applicants] | Full-Time

PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS is fighting the good fight against censorship,
surveillance, and overall evil. Please e-mail jobs@privateinternetaccess.com
to APPLY. Please make sure to send a resume, cover letter, links to anything
worth seeing, etc. Please read this if you haven't already:
[http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html](http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html)

If you want to help fight the good fight with the company who has donated to
organizations such as the EFF, FFTF, Creative Commons, Linux Mint, Arch Linux,
Matrix, Freenode, Krita, etc., then send us an e-mail.

Thank you in advance, and have a wonderful day. We look forward to standing in
line with you against draconian injustice.

------
terminal-1-tty1
Terminal 1 | Tech positions | Hong Kong | Full Time | Onsite | Visa | Website:
tty1.us/tty1-hackernews

We are Terminal 1, a startup company that has developed our own machine-
readable recruitment platform that provides personalized and affordable
recruitment services globally including employer branding, recruitment
strategy planning, developing and running tailor-made technical and cultural
assessment and overall candidate experiences management.

And our goal is to utilize our machine-readable recruitment platform to crack
down on the inaccessible recruitment services in the current market.

By working with us, you will have the chance to work with highly skilled
software engineers, product designers and data scientists. You will receive a
competitive salary, as well as health and retirement benefits.

!! Apply at: tty1.us/tty1-hackernews !!

We are currently hiring:

1\. Frontend Developer (HTML/CSS/Vue/React/Angular)

2\. DevOps Engineer (Jenkins/Travis/Docker/Kubernetes)

3\. Data Scientist (Python/R/XGboost/Torch7/Tableau/ggplot)

!! Apply at: tty1.us/tty1-hackernews !!

------
spark100
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,and
flexible work hours/PTO.

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting with the rest of the team.

Please apply and we will contact you:
[https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/70a839e6-4a62-4ab7-b663-33014...](https://jobs.lever.co/easypost/70a839e6-4a62-4ab7-b663-33014..).

------
agibsonccc
Skymind [[https://skymind.ai](https://skymind.ai)] | Full Stack
Java/Typescript, Big data Etl/Spark engineers, Deep Learning Engineers |
Remote / Onsite |

Skymind(YC W16) is hiring across the globe. We are building an "AI Operating
System" called the Skymind Intelligence Layer (SKIL)

SKIL is targeted at bringing deep learning to large scale enterprise data
warehouses where data is fragmented, messy,and often in hadoop based systems.

We are an open core AI company behind deeplearning4j.

We are focused on running large scale systems in production on premise.

Skymind focuses on problems deep learning best solves, including applications
in:

Robotics (Japan)

80 exabytes of Healthcare (China)

Telco (France)

We are a remote first company with multiple subsidiaries across the world.

We are 30 full time with contractors we bring in for specific engagements.

We are backed by a mix of great investors including Tencent and Y Combinator.

Skymind places a very large focus on family. Most of our engineers are older
with families.

We do not value ping pong tables and working people to death.

If a mature work environment working remotely is for you, please reach out.

~~~
br3w5
Should I get in touch via the contact form on your site? I couldn't see job
vacancy specific contact details.

------
victoriadanahy
Synthego | Software Engineers | Redwood City (Bay Area), CA | ONSITE / FULL
TIME | [http://www.synthego.com/](http://www.synthego.com/)

Help create the world’s first fully automated cloud-enabled molecular biology
lab - starting with our flagship product, CRISPRevolution, which is a
portfolio of synthetic RNA designed for CRISPR genome research; manufactured
through a fully in-house custom built automated facility.

Software positions:

* Senior Front-End Engineer | JavaScript, Angular \- Full rewrite of internal web application UI

* Senior Back-End Engineer | Python, Django \- Full ownership of features to internal technology stack

* Senior Software Engineer, Instruments | Python, Linux Command Line, Git Version Control \- Develop highly functional software to interface with scientist instrumentation and hardware

More details on these positions and all other roles -->
[http://www.synthego.com/careers/](http://www.synthego.com/careers/)

OR

Spam me --> victoria@synthego.com :-)

------
nooron
Tuesday Strategies | Software Engineer | NYC, NY | Full-time, ONSITE

Tuesday Strategies is a civic tech company that builds software to help
Democratic and progressive campaigns turn their supporters into trackable,
manageable digital volunteers. Campaigns are excited to use our software
because they understand it's increasingly difficult to reach people with
traditional voter contact strategies -- like door-knocking and calling
landlines. Our tools let them apply the best practices of political contact
online, where their constituents are easiest to reach.

The role's responsibilities include building and maintaining a full stack web
app, developing a Facebook-integrated mobile app, and creating a data service
that integrates with those and other 3rd party data providers. You can read
more about the requirements here:
[https://www.tuesdaystrategies.org/jobs](https://www.tuesdaystrategies.org/jobs).

Email hello (at) tuesdaystrategies (dot) org.

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

Pathgather is a fully-funded enterprise learning SaaS startup (Techstars)
focused on helping employees advance their careers by learning new skills. Our
talent development platform is used by some of the largest companies in the
world (HP, Visa, Qualcomm, etc.) to (1) aggregate learning content from both
public (e.g. Udacity) and private (e.g. internal learning systems) catalogs,
(2) empower employees to share what they're learning and mentor each other,
and (3) track employee progress towards career goals. We've got real revenue,
real customers, and a real opportunity to make learning better for employees
everywhere. We're still small (~23 employees) but we're growing our product &
engineering teams quickly and are adding positions across the spectrum.

Right now, we're focused on finding a great Product Manager to join the team.
If you've got demonstrated experience (~4 years) managing great enterprise
SaaS products, let's get in touch. Check out the job details below:

* PRODUCT MANAGER (4+ years, enterprise SaaS, Scrum, JTBD): [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/0b5baaca-50b4-414e-95b2-927...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/0b5baaca-50b4-414e-95b2-9277020d2bbe)

Additionally, if you're an experienced engineer (~4 years), are passionate
about learning, and want to join a growing team, let's get in touch. Check out
our careers page for details on other positions
([https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather)), or
contact me (neville@pathgather.com, CTO) to get started. If you can, please
include "Hacker News" in the subject line so I don't miss it - email is a
pretty noisy communication protocol...

~~~
nsamuell
p.s. In the past, I haven't been great at responding to everyone, and I'm
really sorry about that. I'll be paying closer attention to emails over the
next few weeks to make sure I don't miss you this time around.

~~~
neurotoxins
I see that you are looking for someone with 4 years of experience. I have 1
year of Product Management experience with a HR startup and also worked as a
Microsoft Student Partner and Firefox Ambassador to work on their enterprise
learning programs. Am I eligible to apply ?

~~~
nsamuell
Right now we are looking for someone with a bit more experience for the role,
sorry!

------
CurtBlockit
Blockit, Inc. | Software Developers | McKinney, TX or REMOTE | Full-time
Contract | [https://www.blockitnow.com](https://www.blockitnow.com)

Work on a platform technology that will revolutionize the way you interact
with your healthcare provider and improve healthcare access to uninsured
patients!

We're building a development team and seeking multiple developers of all
experience levels.

Our stack includes ES6+ Javascript, React/Redux, GraphQL & RESTful APIs,
Kotlin, Java, Postgresql, and more running on AWS. Experience in one or more
of these technologies is desired.

We want an "always learning" development team: teaching, mentoring, and
investing in each other to sharpen our development skills and practices in
order to build the best products.

Our problem space in the healthcare industry is both challenging and
rewarding. We are building technology to improve lives. Come be a part of
making healthcare better!

Interested? Email your resume to jon@blockitnow.com

------
packeted
Outcomes.com | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Full-time | CTO & Co-founder |
[https://outcomes.com](https://outcomes.com)

At Outcomes.com we're developing a platform that enables doctors and care
teams to routinely track how their patients do relative to major surgery or
medical treatment. We do this by checking in regularly with patients through a
web/SMS based interface, capturing information using validated patient-
reported outcome measures. We then make this data useful and accesible at the
front line to close the feedback loop and facilitate a more proactive model of
care that will be critical to practices as they transition to value-based
models of payment.

Don't just take our word for it, in one of many recent papers this JAMA study
showed patient-reported outcomes enabled care drastically improved survival,
increased quality-of-life and reduced readmissions in patients newly diagnosed
with end-stage cancer ([https://goo.gl/2rw4j4](https://goo.gl/2rw4j4)).

The company was born out of my own experience as a practicing surgeon and this
is a problem I am determined to solve. We already have a working HIPAA-
compliant MVP that has been deployed with customers. I'm looking for an
ambitious JavaScript engineer, co-founder and business partner who is willing
to commit to building a game-changing company and is ready for an
entrepreneurial adventure. This is a chance to get in at the ground floor
(with commensurate equity, we have a completely clean cap table) but with a
lot of the foundational work already established.

If you're interested please do get in touch. For your reference our stack is
MEAN + React, D3.js, Docker, Twilio deployed on AWS and Aptible with all that
HIPAA goodness. Prefer on-site but willing to consider remote/visa options for
the right person. Contact Francis Wong (MD) at francis@outcomes.com.

------
sadadar
Credit Karma | scala, node, react, swift, kotlin, graphql, spark, kafka,
kubernetes, docker dozens of engineers being hired | full time | San Francisco
and Charlotte, NC onsite only (relo provided) |
[https://engineering.creditkarma.com/](https://engineering.creditkarma.com/)

CK is a growing unicorn trying to make financial progress possible for
everyone with free credit support and free taxes. With more than 70M users and
hundreds of million dollars in revenue we are well into product market fit and
are trying to evolve and scale our company for the future. There are a ton of
interesting and innovative problems to solve and impact to have.

If interested email me, matt (at) creditkarma (dot) com.

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/27/credit-karma-number-
dump/](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/27/credit-karma-number-dump/)

------
GICodeWarrior
DoorDash (YC S13) | Security Engineer | San Francisco, Mountain View | ONSITE,
Full-Time, [https://www.doordash.com/](https://www.doordash.com/)

Formerly at Matasano Security, I've joined DoorDash as Head of Security to
build our internal security team.

We are looking for application and infrastructure Security Engineers to work
on a small team (<5) keeping DoorDash secure. If you have experience securing
custom web applications and APIs -OR- experience securing infrastructure in
Docker & AWS, we want to hear from you!

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/doordash/jobs/802600](https://boards.greenhouse.io/doordash/jobs/802600)

Technologies: Python, Django, Docker, AWS, and more

Interesting challenges:

* Secure the next iteration of our platform architecture

* Multiple customer types to secure (merchants, dashers, consumers)

* Many external contractors (support, menus, etc.)

* Securing customers and teams without hindering them

Reach out to learn more!

~~~
tptacek
Rusty is underselling himself a bit. For the last several years he _ran_
Matasano's California office, and was senior for a long time before that. If
you ever liked the idea of working with a team like Matasano, but would rather
do it on the defense side (with more programming than pentesting), I highly
recommend working with Rusty at DoorDash.

------
AngelloPozo
HelloSugoi | Junior — Senior | Full Stack | Devops | Solidity | nodejs / node
| Ethereum | Los Angeles | REMOTE | www.hellosugoi.com

We are event ticketing platform with high dreams of eating the entire event
management ecosystem. Want to eliminate ticketing fraud? Want to create an
equitable platform for event organizers, promoters, artists, vendors, venues,
and fans? Then Join us and build it with us!

We are looking for full stack engineers and Solidity Developers. Don’t know
Solidity? That's coolio, we will tech you. :)

    
    
      - node
      - serverless 
      - react 
      - redux
      - react-native
      - web3
      - truffle 
      - AWS
      - Mesosphere (DC/OS) [Soon]
      - solidity <—> graphQL (in development)
    

Disagree with the stack? Sure, join our team and lets talk about it! More
about us on medium: [https://medium.com/hello-sugoi](https://medium.com/hello-
sugoi)

Contact us at jobs@hellosugoi.com.

~~~
stephenhuey
Pretty interesting use case. I really like the water in your contact section.
Just curious, did you receive some funding?

~~~
AngelloPozo
We are currently bootstrapped.

------
mickeyben
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack) | Paris, France | ONSITE, REMOTE,
Full-time | [https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for Backend and Full-Stack developers.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

------
simenfur
Otovo | Software Engineer | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE |
[https://www.otovo.no](https://www.otovo.no)

With low energy prices and long, dark winters, Norway may be the worst place
on earth for a solar startup. Even so, we have been operating our solar energy
platform for 18 months. We have matched hundreds of consumers with installers
and funding options. We are now looking to scale the product and expand to new
markets.

We work on a range of solutions from software estimation of rooftop
installations, through self-service project follow-up, logistics and invoicing
to production data logging with custom hardware/software.

Our stack: Python, Django, React, Postgres, Heroku/AWS and Debian

We're looking for more talented junior and senior engineers. It's a bonus if
you have design and UX experience or know your way around mobile apps.

If you want to make an impact and join our skilled dev team, apply with your
resume to jobs@otovo.no.

~~~
tictactoey
Do you guys sponsor visa for US citizen? Also speaking Norwegian required for
this position?

------
hn201709
Stealth affiliate/billing platform | Senior Java Developer | Ballerup area,
Denmark | Full-time, onsite

Established and profitable affiliate/billing platform looking for senior java
developer. Work with credit card payments and high volume web properties built
on Spring, Hibernate, Jetty, MySQL, MongoDB, HAProxy, Nginx

You’ll become part of a new small division based in Denmark, with the rest of
the company spread across Europe and Asia. Flexible work hours, potentially
setup small office or Regus we can meet and work from always/some days/in
periods, work from home/your summer house, or even from a beach if you prefer.

Main tasks are planning and building out new features, integrating new payment
gateways and traffic partners, optimise existing systems. We log a nice amount
of data that we need to present beautifully to our affiliates so they get full
insight into their traffic.

Interested? Let's meet for a coffee or beer hn201709@gmail.com

------
transfix
Transfix | Engineering Manager, Lead Data Scientist, Product Manager (Data),
Mid-Sr Front-end and Back-end Engineers| NYC | On-site

Transfix is creating a marketplace to connect shippers with truck drivers.
We're in a $400B industry that's ripe for automation. We're dedicated to
reducing the amount of miles being wasted by optimizing the way shipments are
handled from creation to delivery. We just raised our Series C recently at
$42M!

Tech stack: Aurelia.js, react.js, es6, ruby on rails, postgres, AWS

You can read more abouat us here:
[https://goo.gl/EJ27fD](https://goo.gl/EJ27fD)

General Process (may vary slightly by role): Recruiter Screen (20min) > Tech
Screen (1hr) > On-site Interview (3-4hrs)

If interested, please apply on our jobs site
([https://jobs.lever.co/transfix](https://jobs.lever.co/transfix)) or reach
out to me at jamesgallagher@transfix.io

------
pronik
KURZ Digital Solutions | Software Developers | Fürth, Germany | ONSITE |
INTERNS | [https://www.kurzdigital.com](https://www.kurzdigital.com)

We are KURZ Digital Solutions, a startup company based in Fürth (Germany) that
develops different types of innovative software. We are a team of currently 18
people and started our business in november 2016.

We are currently hiring:

    
    
       + Developer (m/f) with experience in Spring & JSP
       + Developer (m/f) for image processing using OpenCV
       + DevOps Engineers (m/f)
       + UI/UX Designer (m/f)
    

We want to fascinate our clients with innovative software & solutions today
and in the future. Thats why we create top-notch code!

For further information or to apply email us at: myfuture@kurzdigital.com or
visit us at
[https://myfuture.kurzdigital.com](https://myfuture.kurzdigital.com)

------
TheEzEzz
Standard Cognition (YC S17) | Researchers and Engineers | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time, ONSITE

We're using machine vision to build zero-friction checkout for stores. Walk
in, grab stuff, and leave. Our system figures out what you grab and charges
you automatically. Checkout what our real-time inferene engine looks like in
action
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeS8TJwBAFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeS8TJwBAFs)

If you love hard problems, machine vision, and building products that change
the way we interact with the world we'd love to talk with you. We're a young
team that's moving fast and looking for people that love to rapidly iterate on
challenging ideas. We're VC backed, 7 strong, and looking to grow. Engineers,
ML researchers, and passionate problem solvers are all welcome.

Shoot me a message at jordan (at) standardcognition (dot) com

------
SMarraccini
Insikt Inc. | Data Architect + Sr. BE Engineer + FE Engineer + Risk Analyst +
Product Strategy|San Francisco & Los Angeles, CA | Onsite, will transfer H1B

Come join a collaborative team whose mission is to bring trust and
transparency back to the world of lending and securitization while helping
underserved families and small businesses find affordable credit options.

Our codebase is mostly Java and Javascript FE: JavaScript - Angular moving to
React BE: MongoDB moving to PostgreSQL Based on our stack, the opportunity to
learn is: ReactJS and Redux, Middle layer development using Javascript on Koa,
Microservices built using Java and managed using Spring Cloud, also the
ability to learn Hibernate, AWS, Elastic, Kubernetes, Consumer Lending
Financial Domain

Feel free to email me your CV at smarraccini [at] company-name.com if you'd
like to chat. In the subject line, please use this format - HackerNews /
Position

------
kschults
Scribd | San Francisco, CA | iOS/Android Engineers | VISA | ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Right now we’re looking for: Experienced iOS tech/team leads Mid to Senior
Android developers Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company
culture, is profitable, and well funded. We are ambitious but at the same time
we value a good work life balance. We've hired ten full-time people and dozens
of interns from these "Who is Hiring" threads.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board
([http://grnh.se/t1vhmp](http://grnh.se/t1vhmp)) where you’ll find all of our
current opening and the job descriptions. We do our best to respond within 24
hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.

------
skiplagged
__Skiplagged - New York, NY | ONSITE | Android Engineer and Frontend Engineer
__

Our mission is to make it easier to experience the world. We provide an
innovative travel service that actually saves people a lot of money on airfare
and hotels. We are a group of improvers and frequent travelers. We believe
consumers should have more power over how they spend their money. Information
= power in our books. We grew tired of the inefficient and expensive process
of travel planning so we sought to improve it by creating a lightning fast
search portal. We also noticed there were no travel companies that truly
worked for the consumers benefit so we changed that.

 _If you 're interested, apply here:
[https://skiplagged.workable.com/](https://skiplagged.workable.com/) or email
us with any questions at apply@skiplagged.com_

------
lwakefield
Tictail | Growth Engineer | NYC, New York | Full-time | ONSITE

We here at Tictail are building the world's most used and loved e-commerce
platform. Tictail was founded five years ago in Stockholm, Sweden, where the
platform was built from the ground up to support independent brands across the
world in running their business. Since then Tictail has built a marketplace to
support our brands, opened an office in NYC and grown to support hundreds of
thousands of brands and millions of products.

Our frontend is built on top of React, Express, and Webpack where we work hard
to stay on the bleeding edge. Our backend is largely written as Flask services
in Python where we use technology like PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Redis,
nginx, HAProxy, and Chef. Everything runs on top of AWS. Above all, we value
the right tool for the job.

Who we are looking for:

* You are comfortable moving across, up, down, in and out of the stack - but we don't expect you to be a specialist in everything

* You take pride in your work but care most of all about getting your code in front of users

* You care about building something real – something that helps people all over the world grow their own business from their passion

We are also hiring for non-engineering roles in NYC and you can see more
positions [http://tic.tl/2gwWsap](http://tic.tl/2gwWsap):

Tictail | Growth Analyst | NYC, New York | Full-time | ONSITE

Please apply to your preferred location and position here:
[http://tic.tl/2gwWsap](http://tic.tl/2gwWsap) and then email me at
lawrence+hnsept17@tictail.com and I will make sure that we give it the proper
HN treatment :)

For engineers, our interview process usually involves a phone screening, a
take home task followed by an onsite interview where we will talk about the
task and do a little pair programming.

------
UnknownGosu
Drive.ai | Multiple positions | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

Drive.ai’s mission is to revolutionize transportation to bring safety,
convenience and mobility to our roads and communities by utilizing self-
driving technology. We are one of the few companies that have actual
autonomous vehicles on city streets today:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMvgtPN2IBU).
We’re looking for strong C++ generalists as well as various specialist roles
(Controls, Motion Planning, Robotics, Systems and more). We also have a few
full-stack roles requiring good systems design skills.

Technologies: Linux, C++14, Docker, GPGPU, Python, ROS

List of open positions:
[https://www.drive.ai/careers/](https://www.drive.ai/careers/)

------
ntenenz
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE only

At the CCDS, we're applying machine learning to healthcare to improve patient
care and reduce inefficiency. Unlike most healthcare startups, we are embedded
within a hospital (two actually -- Mass General Hospital and Brigham & Women's
Hospital) giving us access to the clinicians and data we need to solve the
most important issues facing medicine today. And with support from Nvidia and
GE, we have the HW, translational expertise, and financial support to follow
through on our mission.

We're hiring for multiple roles, including Data Engineer, PM, Software Dev,
and Lead Software Dev. If interested, feel free to reach out (contact info in
profile).

For more info, [https://clindatsci.com/jobs](https://clindatsci.com/jobs)

~~~
throwawy9117
This work sounds interesting. Boston is an expensive place to live though.
What are the salary ranges for the various roles?

------
jaimefjorge
Codacy | Product manager / owner | Lisbon, Portugal | remote an option
w/experience

Codacy helps developers make great engineering decisions. We help thousands of
developers ship billions of lines of code per day. We love crafting software
and we're obsessed about helping developers and teams have better code.

I'm the CEO and co-founder and we're looking for someone obsessed about
developer performance to lead our product team. If you're down for an
adventure, move to Europe and sunny Lisbon, Portugal and help us bring the
world's software quality up.

We're also looking for other positions such as Engineering lead and Software
Engineer. Contact me (jaime at codacy dot com) or apply
[https://codacy.workable.com/jobs/500856](https://codacy.workable.com/jobs/500856)

------
justboxing
Hi, I'm manually curating the VISA OK i.e. Work Visa / Work Permit Sponsorship
Jobs in this thread and posting them at
[http://www.visaok.in/](http://www.visaok.in/)

The vast majority of employers aren't strictly adhering to @xando's regex and
I've come to terms with manually curating and posting the VISA OK Jobs 1 by 1
for now. Please bear with me -- all qualifying VISA OK Jobs listed here (that
are not generic ads leading to career pages) will be listed on
[http://visaok.in/](http://visaok.in/) in about 2 to 3 days.

If you are a job seeker looking for a WORK VISA, feel free to let me know what
changes and updates you'd like to see on the site. Bug reports also welcome.
email: theblogdoctor @ gmail

------
ethomson
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Services | Software Engineers, Engineering
Managers and Program Managers | Redmond, WA and Durham, NC | Onsite

Visual Studio Team Services (VSTS) provides software development teams with
version control (Git and centralized), build automation, agile work management
and social experiences in the cloud.

VSTS is built using Azure (SQL, Storage, Service Bus, Active Directory),
.NET/C#, ASP.NET MVC, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, Knockout, and
more. We ship new experiences at the end of every sprint (every 3 weeks), and
we use VSTS to build VSTS which allows us to use everything before our
customers.

We have open roles for Software Engineers, Engineering Managers and Program
Managers. See the options and apply at
[http://aka.ms/vstsjobs](http://aka.ms/vstsjobs)

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Backend Developer, React Developer | Montreal Canada | Full
Time, OnSite

At Payment Rails we're developing the next generation of payment processing
engines. This allows our customers to pay their suppliers (contractors,
vendors, influencers) around the world through simple integrations with their
business systems. We're an API first platform where our customers can
integrate quickly with everything from QuickBooks to their Mobile application.

We're looking for people to fill positions in engineering in both the front
end and back end teams.

* Front End - Help us build powerful dashboards and integrations for our customers in React.

* Back End - We're building a scalable and reliable API platform for banking, in TypeScript on AWS.

We're based in Montreal Canada, with offices near the Atwater Market.

Contact me for more details: david@paymentrails.com

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| Full-Stack Software Engineer | Princeton, NJ, USA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers)
| contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the subject line!

Based in Princeton and NYC, we are a rapidly growing startup sending out
thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone around you --
especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if not
consistently enjoy the pre-portioned, frozen superfood eats that your work at
Daily Harvest will deliver.

Our 29 flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight oats, chia parfaits, and
sundaes are co-created by our team of chefs and nutritionists and come packed
with organic fruits and vegetables, and no added sugar or preservatives. Each
cup is perfectly portioned, so all you have to do is take it out of the
freezer, add your liquid of choice and blend, heat or soak.

REQUIREMENTS

Daily Harvest seeks a full-stack software engineer, fluent in Python, to help
build the future of frozen food delivery. As a member of our software
engineering team, you’ll craft and ship the code that powers our entire
business -- from user-facing UI, to code that interfaces with our shipping
providers, to inventory and supply chain management at scale. You’ll be
working with a small team of friendly, easy-going engineers and report
directly to our CTO in Princeton, NJ. More info here: [https://daily-
harvest.com/careers](https://daily-harvest.com/careers)

Your qualifications

\- BS in computer science or equivalent \- 3+ years of experience in software
development roles \- Experience with Python-powered web-apps (Flask, Jinja,
Google Cloud, Google App Engine, Stripe) \- MySQL, Google Cloud SQL, PeeWee
ORM \- Experience with Git, Travis CI, PyTest, and deployments to Google
Cloud.

Thanks for reading this far! Contact us! (@savraj on twitter)

------
nathanbarry
ConvertKit ([http://convertkit.com](http://convertkit.com)) | Senior Full-
stack engineer | Remote | Full-time

Convertkit is looking for a Senior Rails engineer with significant Javascript
experience. Come join our amazing, rapidly growing company!

About the team The engineers at ConvertKit are smart, highly motivated and
highly productive developers who care greatly about the craft of coding. We
champion learning, bettering ourselves, and teaching to the rest of the team.

About ConvertKit \- We are a fully remote company, scattered across 8 states
and 4 countries. \- Bootstrapped, profitable, and growing very quickly. \- We
put a high emphasis on work / life balance, and we value and strive for 40
hour work weeks. There aren't set hours, but there's a lot to get done! \- We
have a positive, vibrant, and genuine culture.

About the role

You'll be part of our awesome engineering team, helping to build our product.
We primarily use Rails, Mysql, Redis and Sidekiq to get the job done. We're
facing real (fun) scaling challenges because of our incredible growth. Ideally
you've been there, done that before.

We're also looking for someone who cares deeply about writing clean,
maintainable, well-tested code, and generally tends to leave code in a better
state than when you encounter it.

About you

You’re a perfect fit for this role if you’ve got experience developing
software, love pragmatic OO design for its long-term cost benefits, and
testing. Clean code is not just a phrase for you. Given our high rate of
growth, you'll need to have strong knowledge of scaling Rails applications up.

We're a 100% remote company, so you should be autonomous, self-driven, and
remote-disciplined.

Apply here: [https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5185-senior-full-stack-
engin...](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5185-senior-full-stack-engineer)

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

    
    
      We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app because it helps them build real things more efficiently.
      By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be huge!
      We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows.
    
      We’re also looking for QA Automation engineers, data scientists and engineering managers. You can see our job postings and apply here: http://grnh.se/8fcutd

------
sgallant
1) Growth Marketer | Remote | Full-time | Canadian-based

2) Backend Developer | Remote | Full-time (Rails, Go, Docker, Postgres, Redis)

3) Frontend Developer | Remote | Full-time (React, Redux, TypeScript)

\--------

COMPANY = [https://forestry.io](https://forestry.io) A hackable CMS that
commits to Git and supports Jekyll + Hugo.

CONTACT: jobs@forestry.io or visit
[https://forestry.io/careers/](https://forestry.io/careers/)

\--------

We're a small team led by engineers and backed by Techstars (NYC 2016).

Transparency, openness and hard-work are important to us. If you like working
on tough problems, want to develop your craft with an amazing team and are
comfortable with the flexible lifestyle of a startup, we'd love to hear from
you.

Salary, benefits and vacation time are competitive and negotiable.

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Software Engineer (intermediate to senior) | Montreal, QC |
ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 55-105k CAD + stock options

* Intermediate to senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP 7), front-end (Angular) and full stack)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 150+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #87 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2016, and has offices in San Jose (Silicon Valley), Nashville and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
wunderkammer
Atlas Obscura | Senior Product Manager | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE | Full-time

Atlas Obscura is seeking a Senior Product Manager to join our growing,
Brooklyn-based team. You'll lead a dedicated group of developers and designers
to create inspirational online experiences while helping grow revenue and
build a successful business. For more than 5 million monthly visitors,
atlasobscura.com is already a beloved portal for unexpected stories, amazing
events, and undiscovered places both near and far; the Senior Product Manager
will succeed by sharing even more wonder with even more users!

More info and apply: [http://www.atlasobscura.com/jobs/senior-product-
manager](http://www.atlasobscura.com/jobs/senior-product-manager)

------
timespot
TimeSpot | Full Stack Developer | REMOTE |
[https://timespothq.com](https://timespothq.com)

TimeSpot is looking for a Full Stack Developer (3+ years of experience) to
work remotely. We're building an enterprise SaaS app for employee time
management. As a full-stack developer at TimeSpot, you will be working on
developing and improving features built primarily in Django, React and
PostgreSQL, creating production grade JavaScript and Python code.

TimeSpot is a fully remote bootstrapped company. We have positive and
supportive culture with a high emphasis on work / life balance.

More details and to apply
[https://timespothq.com/careers/](https://timespothq.com/careers/)

------
anotherwizard
Software Secured | Application Security Engineer | Ottawa, Canada | Full-Time,
ONSITE, [https://www.softwaresecured.com](https://www.softwaresecured.com)

Software Secured is an application security startup located in Ottawa,
Ontario. We help software development teams to get ahead of hackers using
machine learning and expert systems.

We are looking for a junior to mid-level Application Security engineer.

The candidate will be doing network, web app and mobile penetration and
vulnerability assessments as well as security code review.

Apply here: [https://software-
secured.breezy.hr/p/531c5149b4e5-applicatio...](https://software-
secured.breezy.hr/p/531c5149b4e5-application-security-engineer)

------
slvrspoon
Abine: The Online Privacy Company | Part-Time Software Engineers | Boston, MA
| Remote OK |
[https://www.abine.com/index.html](https://www.abine.com/index.html)

Abine is a pure-play consumer online privacy company with millions of global
registered users. We are profitable and are looking to slowly build our team
with skilled developers that have real longstanding interest in the work we
do. We care more about alignment and less about where you are located.

Our stack is AWS Ruby and Node - Javascript browser extensions coupled with
Android and iOS mobile client apps.

Application process is a quick survey, live conversation, and usually a short
paid project after that. jobs at getabine dotcom (no recruiters ever, thanks)

------
mertens
CrazyGames | Full-stack developer | Leuven, Belgium (20 minutes from Brussels
by train) | Hiring Full-time and Part-time

CrazyGames.com is a browser games company reaching 5 million people per month,
based in Leuven, Belgium. We're looking for a full-stack developer who will be
the second full-time employee (and the third developer). The qualifications
we're looking for are general web software engineering. Our stack is
Javascript (Server-side rendered React) and Python (Django) running on AWS. A
full job description can be found here:
[https://www.crazygames.com/jobs](https://www.crazygames.com/jobs)

If you are interested or know someone who might be, you can reach out to
raf@crazygames.com.

~~~
micheljones
Could you list the approximate salary range?

------
JUXT_Pro
Mississauga, Toronto| ONSITE + REMOTE | Banking | Datomic, Clojure, GraphQL |
C$70,000 to C$110,000

Join JUXT in Mississauga, Toronto, building a data fabric for the Equities
division of one of the world's largest investment banks. The team are using
Clojure (ClojureScript), Datomic and GraphQL to build a state-of-the-art
distributed data platform.

There are many challenges ahead as we build out this data platform, including
creating new clients and data access services. This is an unique opportunity
to work with some amazing technologies such as Datomic, Clojure and GraphQL at
scale.

This role is on-site, but with options to work some days from home each week.

Salaries from C$70,000 to C$110,000 depending on experience.

If you are interested send us your CV/GitHub to careers@juxt.pro.

------
rudasi
Trexo Robotics | Toronto | Full-time | Onsite | VISA | www.trexorobotics.com
Trexo Robotics is an exoskeleton robotics start up working towards making
mobility a reality for the disabled and elderly. Founded by Waterloo
mechatronics graduates we strive to provide a strong engineering culture and
believe in getting things done. Currently Trexo Robotics is working on a
rehabilitation exoskeleton for children with lower body movement disorders
such as Cerebral Palsy and is looking for Robotics engineers to help with
controls software and mechanical design. Please apply at:
[https://angel.co/trexo-robotics/jobs](https://angel.co/trexo-robotics/jobs)

------
karim
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | Mostly Backend
(Systems+Ops) | San Francisco, CA (SoMa) | ONSITE

Hi! We're Nylas. We’re building an email platform to let our customers build
apps integrating with email, contacts, and calendar. Under the hood, our
simple APIs are powered by a large open source Python codebase that syncs data
from providers like Gmail, Yahoo, Microsoft Exchange, and others. Thousands of
developers depend on this platform for critical parts of their applications,
so performance, reliability, uptime, and consistency are a must.

Most of our code is open source ([https://github.com/nylas/sync-
engine](https://github.com/nylas/sync-engine)) and we heavily use open source
software. We take pride in the diverse culture we’ve built (we just reached
50% women!) and are looking for more than raw technical talent

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're a small team

* We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include free Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision, and lunch every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(karim@nylas). We're a diverse team, and encourage applications from all
backgrounds.

------
uuilly
Blue River Technology | Sunnyvale, CA or SF, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Agricultural Robotics. Hiring all types of SW Engineers at all levels
especially those with the willingness and aptitude to delve into machine
learning. We made a machine that reduces herbicide usage by 95% and
dramatically lessens the necessity for GMO's.

Write SW for machines that are 50 feet wide and learn to drive a huge tractor
while you're doing it. You'll save farmers a lot of money and keep the rivers
blue while you're doing it.

These listings are suggestive but Python and / or C++ preferred:
[http://careers.bluerivertechnology.com](http://careers.bluerivertechnology.com)

Cheers, Willy

------
donmcc
ProsperWorks | ( Web / Server / Mobile ) Software Engineer | San Francisco,
CA, US | Full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

At ProsperWorks, we've built the CRM that sales teams love to use. We
integrate tightly with Gmail, G Suite and RingCentral to give our users up-to-
the-minute data without a lot of manual data entry. We have thousands of
paying customers, top-tier investors, real revenue and we're growing fast.

We're looking for experienced software engineers to join us. You will work
closely with our small cross-functional teams of developers, QA analysts,
product managers and designers. We work steadily, collaboratively and
iteratively to ship software to customers every two weeks.

Our server is Ruby on Rails, our web client is Ember and we have native
Android and iOS apps. Like most mid-stage startups, we're in the process of
paying down technical debt as we build a solid foundation to serve us through
our "hockey stick" growth. We're committed to automated testing, refactoring
and improving code quality; we want every commit to leave the code a little
better than we found it while shipping compelling new features to our users
every sprint.

Our interview process consists of a phone screen followed by a half day on-
site interview of three 45 minute sessions covering algorithmic thinking,
system design/architecture and hands-on coding, then a talk with an
engineering manager about culture, fit and career goals. We’re respectful of
candidate’s time, so we try to extend offers within a couple of working days.

Our careers page:
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

Our job listings:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom)

Mention “HN: Who is hiring?” in your cover letter.

Questions? Email me! I’m don at prosperworks.

------
dwolfand
United Income | Brand New FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Node and/or
Python background | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We all are coming from a very successful startup that exited about 2 years
ago. We have a great team and are continuing to hire. Currently looking for a
talented full stack engineer with a background/degree/passion in Math or
Finance along with experience in Node and/or Python. Stack includes React, AWS
(Serverless - API Gateway/Lambda), Node, Python, and more! More information
about us here: [https://unitedincome.com/](https://unitedincome.com/)

Email: david@unitedincome.com

------
santinoboffa
QUBIT | LONDON | ONSITE | DATA SCIENTIST | VISA SPONSORSHIP AND RELOCATION
COSTS PROVIDED

We are looking for a strong Data Scientist looking for a challenging role
conducting pure research into online consumer behaviour. Experience with large
scale data sets and Machine Learning techniques is essential as well as a
strong mathematical/statistical background. We will consider visa sponsorship
for the right candidate.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/743687?gh_jid=743687...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/743687?gh_jid=743687#.WanPtneGOYU)

Please send your resume direct to careers@qubit.com

------
dataking
Immunant | Irvine, CA | ONSITE | REMOTE (US-only) | www.immunant.com/page/jobs

Immunant is building low-level security tools that prevent remote code
execution.

We are looking to fill the following full-time roles:

1) Compiler, linker, and loader expert. Deep knowledge of C/C++, and ELF as
well as x86, and ARM/AArch64 machine code expected. Previous experience with
compiler and linker development preferred.

2) Rust afficionado for language migration project. Familiarity with all
things Rust expected. Maybe you've contributed to Rust already? Experience
with language parsing, refactoring, analysis, and/or rewriting preferred.

We're accepting interns too! Apply here: www.immunant.com/page/jobs

------
jgyllen
Peek | Software Engineer - Backend | San Francisco | ONSITE | Full-time

Peek makes the world's tours & activities easily bookable — anytime, anywhere.

We're looking for talented engineers to come work on our backend services in
Ruby and Elixir. Join us!

See the full job description and apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/peek/jobs/787143](https://boards.greenhouse.io/peek/jobs/787143)

Check out the rest of our stack:
[https://stackshare.io/peek](https://stackshare.io/peek)

If you have any questions, feel free to email jacob AT peek DOT com.

------
sapjobs
SAP is hiring over 100 developers worldwide for the HANA DBaaS which will be
available on multiple IaaS Platforms, cementing the foundation for future
innovations in the cloud space. Jobs are in Palo Alto, San Ramon, Berlin,
Walldorf, Ho Chi Minh, Seoul, Vancouver, Waterloo and Pune. View jobs and
apply on our corporate career site here:
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=SAPhanacareers&locationsearch...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=SAPhanacareers&locationsearch=&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_campaign=SAP_accelerate)

------
ivahuc
Operam: Software Engineer | JavaScript, React | Los Angeles (USA)/Prague
(Czech Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work
in US and EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

Operam: Data Engineer | Python, Mongo, Postgres, Redshift | Los Angeles
(USA)/Prague (Czech Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia)| Only for Engineers
authorized to work in US and EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

------
laxc
Step.com / Mobile UX w/ Design Eye + Jr. Backend Developer / New York City,
Onsite.

We are a platform trying to deliver personalized marketplace compensation
estimates crowdsourced from real companies and experts.

We are looking for 2 positions -

(1) Mobile UX - We are looking for an experienced mobile UX professional with
2 to 6 years experience in collaborating with product teams, prototyping, test
builds and a design eye. Salary range is between $100k and $120k depending on
experience.

(2) Jr. Backend Developer with CS degree (required) and strong knowledge of
Python or Rails. $70k - $90k

To apply, send an email to Lax@step.com (out of the office until Tuesday).

------
seibelj
AirFox | Front-end, Back-end, Android, Data Science, Blockchain, Ethereum |
Onsite Boston, MA, USA and Switzerland (Zug or remote worker, but must be
Swiss Resident) | Full Time

AirFox makes mobile data and airtime more affordable for low income people in
the USA and emerging markets. We are actively hiring developers for a range of
positions. If you are located in Boston or Switzerland, please reach out, we
would love to discuss further.

Please see [http://airfox.io/](http://airfox.io/) for more information, and
contact me at james@airfox.io

------
maxmorlocke
MineralSoft | YC W16 | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer | Austin,
TX | ONSITE

MineralSoft is an integrated data platform for people and companies that own
oil and gas interests . Our inputs are complex, disorganized, and fragmented
data about oil and gas production. Our product enables our customers to
optimize revenue through charts, reports, notifications, and maps.

Programming is mostly in python using django, with some javascript. If you
like working where you're empowered to make change happen, drop me an email
with your resume at jobs@mineralsoft.com.

NO AGENCIES, NO RECRUITERS PLEASE.

------
googletron
Gyroscope [[https://gyrosco.pe](https://gyrosco.pe)] | Remote / Onsite |
Devops Engineer

We are building a new operating system for the human body. The Gyroscope app
is currently featured in the Health & Fitness section of the app store and has
a few thousand paying members, with many gigs of new health data coming in
every day. We are working on using that data to help people live healthier
lives, lose weight and be more productive. We are looking for experienced
DevOps person to help us scale the system powering tons of users health data
and gathering it all in one place for analysis. Our current stack includes
Postgresql, Cassandra, Golang, Python and Kafka familiarity with these tools
would be a huge plus and we would love to hear from you. We are a small (3
full time & some contractors) distributed team, currently in SF, SD, and
Canada. We are looking for motivated hard working team members with a great
sense of teamwork. More about why we're hiring:
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-cash-anand-
shar...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-cash-anand-shar..). As
originally seen on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203)
Contact: mahdi@gyrosco.pe

------
zkanter
Stedi | [http://www.stedi.com](http://www.stedi.com) | Boulder, CO | Onsite |
Senior backend engineer

We're a three-person startup and we've raised $3.7 million in seed funding
from First Round Capital, Bloomberg BETA, and other top investors - we're
building a modern EDI platform to automate billions of dollars in transactions
between retailers like Amazon and Wal-Mart and suppliers like Fitbit and Eero.

If you aren't familiar with EDI, it's a standard data format for exchanging
transactions such as purchase orders, invoices, and ship notifications - for
example, Fitbit uses EDI to receive orders and send invoices to Amazon. It’s
the only way for companies (big and small) to integrate with 90% of Fortune
1000 companies and their tens of thousands of suppliers. But EDI software
hasn't changed in a decade. We're eliminating the enormous complexity and cost
of implementing and managing EDI by building a simple, intuitive interface -
basically, 'Stripe for EDI.'

We’re looking for a senior backend engineer with a ton of experience on any
JVM language. We’re building on AWS’s serverless stack (Lambda, API Gateway,
SNS, SQS, RDS, etc). More info here:
[http://careers.stedi.com/p/08cffb8e3da8-senior-backend-
engin...](http://careers.stedi.com/p/08cffb8e3da8-senior-backend-engineer)

Send us an email at jobs@stedi.com.

------
cottonseed
Hail @ Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Software Engineer / Senior
Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE, [https://hail.is](https://hail.is),
SALARY:80k-150k

The Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard was launched in 2004 to improve human
health by using genomics to advance our understanding of the biology and
treatment of human disease, and to help lay the groundwork for a new
generation of therapies.

The Hail team's mission is to build tools to enable rapid analysis and
exploration of massive genetic datasets (10s of TB and tripling yearly). We
are committed to open science and everything we do is open source. We
currently develop in Scala, Spark, Python an C/C++ but will use any tools we
need to get the job done.

We're looking for skilled senior engineers who have a solid CS/engineering
background, can quickly write clear, correct code and experience working on
large, complex projects. You don't need experience in biology or our
particular technologies. We work in a highly multi-disciplinary environment
(with biologists, bioinformaticians, doctors, operations and mathematicians).
Self-improvement is a fundamental part of our culture. You must be excited to
be challenged and learn new things.

Questions? Want to apply? Visit
[https://hail.is/jobs.html](https://hail.is/jobs.html) or write us at
hail@broadinstitute.org

~~~
cottonseed
We also have a position (just opened) for a full-stack engineer who will work
on various tools for querying and visualizing genetic data, analysis results
and ongoing biological experiments. Our current stack is React, Redux, D3,
node, Docker, Kubernetes, Google Cloud, Python, Scala, Spark, Elasticsearch.

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | Big Data Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Back-end Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Front-end Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Python Developer (Europe) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
julianshapiro
Bell Curve [[http://BellCurve.com](http://BellCurve.com)] | $40/hr USD |
Remote | But must be in North America | Full-time | Growth Copywriter

The position:

    
    
        - We're a top startup growth agency (BellCurve.com). We run growth for several YC companies.
        - We need a remote growth copywriter. We'll teach you growth. Prior knowledge not required.
        - $40 USD/hr. Full-time remote, but North America only. No current students.
    

Requirements:

    
    
        - You must be a fantastic writer and must submit writing samples when applying via email.
        - Your work history must indicate an interest in marketing.
    

Job entails:

    
    
        - Helping us create ads and assess their performance (we'll teach you how)
        - Helping us A/B test our clients' sites (we'll teach you how)
        - Rewriting clients' homepages to be more compelling
    

Next steps:

    
    
        - Shoot me (Julian Shapiro) an email at jobs@bellcurve.com.
        - We'll chat on Skype then progress to a quick sample project (fully paid).
        - No formal job app required.
    

More about me: I'm the creator of Velocity.js and I write guides at
Julian.com. In fact, I wrote an entire guide on growth:
[https://julian.com/learn/growth](https://julian.com/learn/growth). Hope to
hear from you!

------
tenstorrent
Tenstorrent | Toronto, ON | Processor Architect/Designer | Full-Time | Onsite,
Visa | [https://tenstorrent.breezy.hr/p/480bfd2cdf54-processor-
archi...](https://tenstorrent.breezy.hr/p/480bfd2cdf54-processor-architect-
designer)

Tenstorrent | Toronto, ON | Lead Software Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite, Visa
| [https://tenstorrent.breezy.hr/p/5a82a68765ba-lead-
software-e...](https://tenstorrent.breezy.hr/p/5a82a68765ba-lead-software-
engineer)

Tenstorrent | Toronto, ON | Deep Learning Expert | Part-Time | Remote, Onsite,
Visa | [https://tenstorrent.breezy.hr/p/43d8f13cad5b-deep-
learning-e...](https://tenstorrent.breezy.hr/p/43d8f13cad5b-deep-learning-
expert)

At Tenstorrent, we are building a new processor optimized for deep learning.
Our technical team is highly experienced, with a long list of pioneering
semiconductor and software products under its belt.

Aside from the rare opportunity to contribute to a brand new processor
architecture, we offer a rate of learning and career progress that is only
achievable at early stage companies, as well as competitive compensation and
benefits packages. This is your chance to become one of the first employees of
a fast-growing startup working on cutting edge technology.

If you have any questions, email us at careers@tenstorrent.com

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java Developer | Manchester and London, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/) | ONSITE

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers and a Technical
Lead to work at our office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring
MVC, React, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi, bus, train or
shuttle from the airport to your hotel or conference centre.

We're also building out a mobile applications team in London and are
recruiting a Mobile Engineering Lead
([http://grnh.se/0sikan1](http://grnh.se/0sikan1)), a Senior UX Designer
([http://grnh.se/4hd0ix1](http://grnh.se/4hd0ix1)), a Software Engineering
Manager ([http://grnh.se/8qix6m1](http://grnh.se/8qix6m1)) and a Senior
Product Owner ([http://grnh.se/qdkir31](http://grnh.se/qdkir31)).

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
qhoxie
Swiftype | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Relocation
Assistance

Swiftype builds a search platform that powers hundreds of millions of queries
a month. We are a small team of generalist software developers and we are
looking to grow our team in order to build new products and maintain our
existing search platform. Come join us in our newly expanded office!

Email us at jobs+hn@swiftype.com or check out
[https://swiftype.com/jobs](https://swiftype.com/jobs) for more information.

------
tres-m
Tres Solutions | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, Austin, Beirut | Remote |
[http://tressolutions.com/](http://tressolutions.com/)

We are a rapidly growing maritime analytics start-up, focused on providing
smart digital solutions to disruptively change how shipping companies assess
and improve performance. Our mission is to enable shipping companies across
the globe to reduce fuel consumption, minimise emissions and increase
operational efficiency.

Tres' vessel and voyage optimisation solutions leverage decades of marine
engineering and operational experience to drive savings and improve fleet
performance. We are intensely focused on solving critical performance
challenge for customers and are leading the shift from data to insights and
solutions.

In a little more than a year, we have grown into a top-5 market player. We are
seeking to add a passionate, experienced software engineer who wants to
contribute meaningfully to new product design and development. The ideal
candidate is an awesome engineer with full stack knowledge, preferably with
remote work experience, who doesn’t mind a little hard work and working after
hours. We have a lot of interesting automation and optimisation problems to
solve, so a few years of experience in Python and/or Angular is preferred, and
knowledge in maritime engineering is a definite plus!

If this seems interesting, please send your resume to marc [@] tressolutions
[.] com and let's chat!

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

~~~
onecooldev24
I solved this puzzle and it turned out to be complete waste of my time. The
email provided at the end does not even work. Please stop pasting this
outdated crap, and stop wasting people's time.

~~~
AlexThorn
Glad to know it wasn't just me; the same thing happened to me in 2015 (over
two years ago)!

A follow-up email a few weeks later (directly to a Curbside employee who had
posted the job req here) also went unanswered.

I didn't know whether this was due to particularly poor hiring etiquette or a
disastrous mailing system misconfiguration, but I eventually concluded I
wouldn't want to join a workplace suffering either one.

------
atishd
EquityZen | Product Analytics Specialist | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and PE investors. Our platform enables large, private
companies to deliver liquidity to their shareholders, while providing
investors access to invest in these proven, pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has
served 70+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be
considered a liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.

A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and industry-defining online
investment platform, we have successfully completed 2500+ private placement
transactions. Watch this short video to learn more: equityzen.com/press

EquityZen's investors include pedigreed VCs like Tim Draper as well as Wall St
behemoths like WorldQuant. Members of our team have deep experience in both
software engineering and financial technology, with prior experience at
institutions such as AQR Capital Management, Ernst & Young, J.P. Morgan, and
Symantec. Check out the team here: equityzen.com/team

We're looking for a Product Analytics Specialist to split time between data
science + product work as we bring private markets to the public.

Meet us & get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
biggerfisch
DocNetwork | Frontend Developer | Ann Arbor, MI | Full time | ONSITE |
[https://www.docnetwork.org/careers/](https://www.docnetwork.org/careers/)

DocNetwork is the leading electronic health record system for camps, child
care and schools. Our mission is to improve health and safety for kids away
from home.

We're looking for a talented front-end developer to join our rapidly growing
team. You will ensure that the user-facing aspects of our application are
fast, stable, and highly usable while working to expand its functionality.

Responsibilities

    
    
      - Design, implement, and maintain user-facing features  
      - Write clean, tested, reusable code  
      - Ensure a smooth experience on each of our supported browsers  
      - Design features with a focus on usability
    

Required Skills and Experience

    
    
      - JavaScript abilities that extend far beyond jQuery  
      - Solid understanding of CSS architecture and preprocessors such as SASS or LESS  
      - Experience with a front-end framework (React, AngularJS, Ember, Backbone, etc)
      - Understanding of the modern JavaScript ecosystem, including ES6, node, and npm
      - Knowledge of version control systems like Git
      - Strong written and verbal communication skills
    

If you're interested, email us at jobs+dev@docnetwork.org or visit
[https://www.docnetwork.org/careers/](https://www.docnetwork.org/careers/)

------
outericky
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | Product Manager, API Engineer, Python Engineers, Front
End Engineers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

SimpleLegal is YC-backed Series A, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time
founders in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house
legal department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal. Our stack: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Postgres,
React, JQuery.

API Engineer: Mid to senior engineer with experience working/designing APIs
(experience with Python and Django REST Framework a plus).

Python Engineer: Mid to senior Python engineers. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Really looking for someone to shape best practices and engineering
standards as we grow the team.

Front End Engineers: Mid to senior React / Javascript engineers. Experience
building new applications, and converting legacy template/jquery to React.
Help architect the structure that SimpleLegal will use going forward.

Also hiring in many other customer facing roles: Sales Development,
Implementation, and Customer Support. More Info, jobs and application:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Frontend Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE We
are on a mission to bring the power of the Internet to industrial settings.
Industry 4.0 is about value-adding applications and services, not dealing with
connectivity issues. Cybus is a young tech company for the Industrial Internet
of Things (IoT), based in Hamburg, Germany, making it secure and easy to
acquire, provide and use industrial data. Cybus is looking for an motivated
Frontend Developer (m/f). If you’re as excited as we are about the latest
technologies in the fast paced JavaScript world, our microservice architecture
based on Node.js and Docker will be a pleasure for you. You ideally if you
have strong expertise with Java Script, HTML and CSS. Some experience with JS
technologies like Node.js, Angular.js, React.js oder Ember.js and enjoy
building awesome applications from scratch. What We offer \- a young &
motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and latest
industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and spare
time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events and
relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/frontend-entwickler-mw/ Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
joefreeman
HireHand | Mobile developer (iOS/Android/React Native) | Old Street, London |
ONSITE |
[https://www.hirehand.co.uk/pages/careers](https://www.hirehand.co.uk/pages/careers)

HireHand is on a mission to improve work in the 21st century. We know a
growing number of people want flexibility when and variety where they work. We
know businesses – small ones in particular – really struggle to find staff. We
make life better by connecting those people with those businesses. Our
industry focus is food retail – we got our start in the vibrant street food
and pop-up scene. And we are London based, growing fast and backed by a top-
shelf VC and angel investors.

We want to build a mobile app for iOS and Android devices. This will allow us
to streamline the process of engaging the individuals doing jobs on our
platform (e.g., inviting them to jobs and confirming hours). You will be
responsible for developing our Android and iOS app from scratch using the
technologies you see fit. React Native seems like a good option, but we’re
open to alternative approaches.

Experience:

    
    
      - iOS and Android development
      - React and/or React Native experience
    

Nice-to-have:

    
    
      - UI/UX experience
      - Web/full-stack development experience
      - Ruby/Rails, AWS, Docker, Git
      - CS degree
      - Startup experience
    

careers+hn@hirehand.co.uk

------
jkbr
Homewings | Barcelona | Frontend Developer | €30K – €50K | Full-time

Homewings — [https://homewings.co.uk/](https://homewings.co.uk/) — is an
online interior designer platform. The UK's #1 destination for interior design
services online. The engineering team is based in Barcelona, Spain.

[https://angel.co/homewings/jobs/268272-frontend-
developer](https://angel.co/homewings/jobs/268272-frontend-developer)

------
eldod
Streamroot.io | Backend & System Engineers | Paris, FRANCE | Full-time, on-
site

At Streamroot, we’re working to overcome one of the biggest challenges facing
the internet today: the explosion of video traffic. Our goal is to redesign
the way we deliver video online, to create more robust, cost-effective
infrastructures, and to touch millions of internet users by bringing quality
video to every corner of the world. With a hybrid peer-to-peer accelerated
solution to video streaming, Streamroot helps VoD platforms and live
broadcasters improve quality of service, scale to growing audiences and cut
their bandwidth costs by up to 70%

* Backend & System Engineer: [https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/backend-and-system-engineer/](https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/backend-and-system-engineer/)

* Data System Engineer: [https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/data-system-engineer/](https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/data-system-engineer/)

* Senior Front-end Engineer: [https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/senior-front-end-developer/](https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/senior-front-end-developer/)

and more on:
[https://www.streamroot.io/careers/](https://www.streamroot.io/careers/)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after five years, half of all schools in the US (68,000
schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though.
We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of just over 100 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re
looking for engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Golang,
Node and React. More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and
passionate about improving the way education works for everyone.

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs)
!

------
epberry
Perceive | Full Stack Developer | West Lafayette, Indiana | FULL-TIME |
www.perceiveinc.com

Perceive is a computer vision startup based in West Lafayette, IN working to
improve customer service in retail stores. We’ve obtained over a million
dollars in seed funding to create the first digital assistant for a physical
store. We’re looking for a full-time software engineer with experience
building front-end applications, preferably for mobile. This person will work
closely with a team of computer vision experts and hardware hackers to deliver
analysis results to customers. The position comes with a lot of authority,
from creating the look and feel of our web applications, to deciding the best
way to quickly build our first cross-platform mobile app, to studying and
understanding how the app affects retail associates who use it as an essential
tool for their job. A interest in psychology and motivating human behavior
through software will come in very handy. Compensation includes salary and
equity befitting an early employee. Semi-remote work available.

Required Skills: 2+ years writing Javascript, 2+ years CSS experience,
Launched and supported a native mobile app, Worked with REST APIs

At least one of the following: UX Design, Python and Flask/Django, Worked with
React, Vue.js, or similar

How to Apply: Email your resume to hello@perceiveinc.com along with a few
sentences telling us about yourself, why you might want to work at Perceive,
and what you think of Elon Musk’s description of AI as the “greatest
existential threat facing humanity”.

------
gaker
Vinli | Dallas, TX | Full-time | Onsite (remote possible for the right
candidate) | [https://www.vin.li](https://www.vin.li)

Vinli was founded to bring connectivity to every car on the road today. The 4G
LTE in-car WiFi connection unlocks virtually unlimited possibilities for
safety services, home automation, maintenance, social, and entertainment apps
and premium automotive services. As the world's first open platform for
connected car apps, Vinli has only begun to explore these possibilities.
Spinning out of the Dialexa Labs incubator in 2014, Vinli officially launched
on the TechCrunch Disrupt Battlefield stage. The company is now backed by some
of the largest automotive and tech companies including Samsung, Cox
Automotive, Continental, The Westly Group, and First Round Capital. The
company is headquartered in Dallas, Texas, USA. Find out more at
[https://www.vin.li/](https://www.vin.li/)

Application Engineer

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, Node.js, Elixir, Kubernetes, AWS,

Mobile Engineer

Develop user and business-facing native mobile applications for iOS and
Android designed for scale and performance using technologies such as Java,
Kotlin, Objective-C, Swift, Xcode, Android Studio.

Open Positions: [https://vinli-inc.workable.com/](https://vinli-
inc.workable.com/)

------
adam-_-
Adzuna | London, UK | ONSITE | Competitive Salary + Equity

Software Engineers & Junior Product Manager.

Come and help us make job search better for our global audience of job
seekers. We mix machine learning, search technology, web crawling and more to
build our websites and apps.

Our technology stack includes: Perl (web apps), ReactJS (frontend), Python & R
(data-science and machine learning), Ruby (chef - server automation) as well
as MySQL, Solr, ELK, Git, AWS, RabbitMQ, Gearman etc.

Adzuna is a search engine for jobs used by over 10 million visitors per month
that aims to list every job, everywhere. We search thousands of websites so
our users don’t have to, bringing together millions of ads in one place. By
providing smarter search options and powerful data about the job market, as
well as unique tools like ValueMyCV, we give jobseekers the information they
need to take control of their careers.

Adzuna launched in the UK in July 2011 and now operates in 16 countries. We
have a great, international team, top class investors, recently won an award
for best crowdfunding round of the year, and have been recognised as one of
the government’s Future Fifty and Sunday Times Tech Track 100 fastest-growing
tech companies in Britain.

For more information, send an email to adam {at} adzuna.com or see
[https://www.adzuna.co.uk/search?q=adzuna](https://www.adzuna.co.uk/search?q=adzuna)

------
fjahr
Service Partner ONE | Junior Frontend Engineer, VP Product Management |
BERLIN, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE

Service Partner ONE is the technology partner for modern office management in
Europe. Our platform supports customers across all industries in all processes
outside of their core business, pursuing the digital revolution of office
management. By connecting customers with the right service providers and
streamlining their interactions we improve the working situation in every
office we operate in. Someone called us the WeWork without walls.

We are a very open minded team of experienced professionals who are still
eager to learn something new every day. We use a diverse stack but mainly
Java/Spring in the Backend and React/Redux in the Frontend. We are always open
to new technologies and methodologies as long as you are willing to teach your
teammates how to use them.

We are currently looking for:

* Junior Frontend Engineer - [https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/junior-frontend-devel...](https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/junior-frontend-developer-react-redux-berlin-34682)

* VP Product Management - [https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/vp-product-management...](https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/vp-product-management-berlin-12641)

Please apply through the website :)

------
predman_mat
MarketAccessTransformation |
[http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com](http://www.marketaccesstransformation.com)
| Cambridge, UK | REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time |
Angular/Javascript/Python/Django/PostgreSQL | Full Stack Developer

Market Access Transformation revolutionizes the way advice is exchanged
between healthcare stakeholders including payers, manufacturers, and the
investment community.

I am looking to strengthen the technical team which develops the RPR platform
in-house. In the short-term, we will be using Javascript and AngularJS on the
front-end, Python, Django and PostgreSQL on the back-end, all deployed on AWS.

Initially, we are recruiting for 1 position:

    
    
      * Full-stack developer 
    

Interview process consists of: short coding test (should take around 1 hour);
30-minute remote interview; 60-minute remote or face-to-face interview,
depending on location. I have hired successfully from Hacker News before.

We have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups would also be useful. For more
information, please visit
[https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/](https://marketaccesstransformation.com/careers/)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. predman at
marketaccesstransformation... etc.

------
etsy
Etsy | Full Stack Software Engineer | Brooklyn, REMOTE

You'll be helping us build delightful products and experiences for people
buying and selling with Etsy. In the Full-Stack Engineering role you will be
contributing at all levels of our application stack, ranging from back-end
technologies (PHP, MySQL, Memcache) to front-end web interfaces (HTML, CSS,
JavaScript) and native apps (iOS and Android).

The teams working on each feature are pretty small (a few engineers, a
designer, and a product manager), so there's a lot of meaningful
collaboration.

Find out more about this role at
www.etsy.com/careers/job/d6f56ba8-f2f5-45fd-b7ae-9497a68f2c8a

Etsy | Senior Software Engineer - iOS | Brooklyn, REMOTE

Etsy is looking for a passionate Senior iOS Engineer to join the 'Buy on Etsy'
Mobile Engineering team. In this role you will be working to create
exceptional native experiences for our customers on Apple platforms. You will
join a talented team of engineers who collaborate closely to deliver Android,
iOS and APIs for our iPhone and iPad apps (and like to have fun while they do
it!)

We're looking for a minimum of three years of iOS development and proficiency
in Objective C & Swift.

For more information, visit
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/485062ba-1b1f-400c-a1b6-63f...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/485062ba-1b1f-400c-a1b6-63f872325e9f)

------
atishd
EquityZen | Front-End Software Engineer | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and PE investors. Our platform enables large, private
companies to deliver liquidity to their shareholders, while providing
investors access to invest in these proven, pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has
served 70+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be
considered a liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.

A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and industry-defining online
investment platform, we have successfully completed 2500+ private placement
transactions. Watch this short video to learn more: equityzen.com/press

EquityZen's investors include pedigreed VCs like Tim Draper as well as Wall St
behemoths like WorldQuant. Members of our team have deep experience in both
software engineering and financial technology, with prior experience at
institutions such as AQR Capital Management, Ernst & Young, J.P. Morgan, and
Symantec. Check out the team here: equityzen.com/team

We're looking for a front-end heavy full-stack software engineer as we bring
private markets to the public.

Meet us & get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
playing_colours
Finleap's new venture | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time

We are a early startup in the areas of cybersecurity and insurance, supported
by Finleap.

We will listen to you and respect your opinion on both engineering and
processes. We are building a culture of deep uninterrupted work, where
engineers can focus on improving their craftsmanship and achieve results they
will be proud of. We love solid engineering, independent thinking, being on
the edge of science and technology, questioning existing state of things.

Senior Frontend Engineer: [https://www.finleap.com/job/senior-frontend-
developer-m-f-fo...](https://www.finleap.com/job/senior-frontend-developer-m-
f-for-a-new-cyber-security-venture-at-
finleap/ouJ74fw8?fref=gc&dti=590651321066046)

Senior Scala Engineer: [https://www.finleap.com/job/senior-scala-engineer-m-f-
for-a-...](https://www.finleap.com/job/senior-scala-engineer-m-f-for-a-new-
cyber-security-venture-at-finleap/otxN5fwC?fref=gc&dti=590651321066046)

Senior Python Engineer: [https://www.finleap.com/job/senior-python-engineer-m-
f-for-a...](https://www.finleap.com/job/senior-python-engineer-m-f-for-a-new-
cyber-security-venture-at-finleap/oJxN5fwS?fref=gc&dti=590651321066046)

Our website will be publicly available soon. Please, email me on dmitry *
perseus.de

------
akhudek
Kira Systems | Multiple Positions | Toronto, Canada | Full-time, Onsite
[https://kirasystems.com](https://kirasystems.com)

We're hiring Clojure developers to work in all places within our stack. We
welcome candidates at all experience levels. Don't know Clojure but would like
to? We want to hear from you too. We have flexible working hours, and we offer
relocation compensation to help move to Toronto, Canada.

Kira Systems is a fast-growing Toronto-based software company. Our mission is
to empower enterprises through intuitive, easy-to-use software tools for
uncovering relevant information in contracts. The Kira application is built
upon our own proprietary, state-of-the-art machine learning technology. Our
customers include some of the world’s best law firms, professional service
firms, and corporations. They use Kira to quickly and accurately review and
analyze contracts for due diligence, real estate and financial transactions,
as well as contract management.

Clojure Developer: [https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162601-clojure-
developer](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-162601-clojure-developer)

Web Developer: [https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-186633-web-
designer](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-186633-web-designer)

More: [https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

------
atishd
EquityZen | Engineering Lead | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time

EquityZen is an early-mid stage financial technology company, backed by
leading venture and PE investors. Our platform enables large, private
companies to deliver liquidity to their shareholders, while providing
investors access to invest in these proven, pre-IPO companies. EquityZen has
served 70+ premier tech and digital health companies, and is proud to be
considered a liquidity provider by 1 out of 3 of the largest unicorns.

A testament to EquityZen's secure, paperless, and industry-defining online
investment platform, we have successfully completed 2500+ private placement
transactions. Watch this short video to learn more: equityzen.com/press

EquityZen's investors include pedigreed VCs like Tim Draper as well as Wall St
behemoths like WorldQuant. Members of our team have deep experience in both
software engineering and financial technology, with prior experience at
institutions such as AQR Capital Management, Ernst & Young, J.P. Morgan, and
Symantec. Check out the team here: equityzen.com/team

We're looking for an Engineering Lead to handle A-Z of our technology as we
bring private markets to the public.

Meet us & get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
unify_id
UnifyID | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive UnifyID is
building a revolutionary identity platform based on implicit authentication.
Our solution allows people to identify themselves in a unique way that is
extremely difficult to forge or crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way
that respects user privacy. Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15 Roles:
\- Full Stack Engineer (20 new): [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html) \- Machine
Learner (5 new): [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html) \- iOS
Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html) \- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html) \- Front-End Lead
Engineer: [https://unify.id/front-end-
application.html](https://unify.id/front-end-application.html) Excellent team,
comprehensive benefits, great SoMa location, visa sponsorship, exciting
growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC funded startup. Email:
jobs@unify.id

------
jabdulius
Coffee Meets Bagel | Engineering Manager, Backend | San Francisco | Full-Time,
ONSITE,
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88e0-e0ebcb0c7cb4)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking for a new engineering
manager for my backend team.

You'll be responsible for leading a team of 5 backend engineers working on
building out new APIs for our Android and iOS app to consume, scaling out
infrastructure to support millions of users, and working on internal tools and
data pipelines.

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity. We
have a great reputation in the industry and are growing FAST. We have a super
fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd get to work
with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all dedicated
to helping our users find love!
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

PS. We're also looking for a Senior Android Engineer (remote okay):
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/c0642b2b-5640-4452-a2...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/c0642b2b-5640-4452-a26f-05f4b5f5d619)

~~~
lynnetye
good information about the CMB engineering culture here ;)

\--> [https://www.keyvalues.io/coffee-meets-
bagel](https://www.keyvalues.io/coffee-meets-bagel)

------
jmichaliga
Capsule8 | FullStack/FrontEnd Dev | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE | Full-time |
$90k-$120k

Capsule8 is building the industry’s first container-aware, real-time attack
protection platform for server infrastructure.

We are building our front-end platform from the ground-up using modern tools,
agile development practices, and reactive user interface paradigms. We are
looking for candidates who are adaptable and comfortable with early stage
projects, and who love a collaborative team environment. If it’s an excellent
fit to your interests and skills, we encourage the opportunity to grow your
responsibilities as our company grows.

Desired Background \- Solid familiarity with the Modern JavaScript(ES6),
CSS(3), & HTML5 \- Proficient with JavaScript Frameworks like Angular, React,
Vue, etc. (We primarily use Vue.js) \- Solid familiarity with Styling
Frameworks (Scss, Less, Sass, Bootstrap, Foundation) \- Experience with
external JS visualization libraries like d3, chartJS, Google Charts,
cytoscapeJS, etc. \- Experience in product development using modern processes
and tooling (e.g., Agile variants, git, webpack, gulp, linting)

Preferred Qualifications \- BS/MS in Computer Science, H/C Interaction,
Graphic Design, or related fields \- Experience with backend languages like
Node.js, Python, or Go \- Experience with unit testing libraries like Karma,
Jest, or Ava \- Familiarity with newer tools in the DevOps ecosystem like
Docker, Kubernetes, and Mesos is a bonus

If you are interested please send your CV to (christine@capsule8.com)

~~~
jmichaliga
Update, Thank you for the responses - again this is for Local NYC candidates
only. Please email ( jobs@capsule8.com )

------
alliejanoch
Mapistry | First Sales Executive | Berkeley, CA | Onsite

Mapistry is Gusto for environmental regulations.

Mapistry is looking for a sales leader that is inspired by the builders, the
doers, the folks that manufacture cement, mine the ingredients in our
toothpaste, and drive our buses. Our customers use Mapistry to ensure they are
protecting the environment and complying with all the rules, so they can get
back to doing. It’s not sexy and it’s not flashy. But if you want to really
make a difference for the companies behind all the products you take for
granted and protect the environment at the same time, Mapistry is the place
for you. Mapistry is a post revenue startup, in fact we are profitable, our
customers range from small "Mom and Pop" to Fortune 100 companies.

Mapistry is looking for a sales exec with a demonstrated track record of sales
"hunting" success with large, multinational commercial and industrial
customers as well as sales team management. You’ll have a seat at the table
working alongside the founders and take ownership for building, optimizing and
managing the complete sales and success function. The ideal candidate is on a
trajectory to grow with the company and become the Head of Sales, leading a
larger sales team.

More details:
[https://www.mapistry.com/careers](https://www.mapistry.com/careers)

------
plushgraham
PlushCare | San Francisco, CA | Engineering | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://angel.co/plushcare/jobs](https://angel.co/plushcare/jobs)

PlushCare is a fast-growing telemedicine startup with the mission of providing
every person with affordable access to the best-trained physicians in the
country. Our customers love us (5 stars on Yelp since we started in 2014):
[https://www.yelp.com/biz/plushcare-urgent-care-san-
francisco...](https://www.yelp.com/biz/plushcare-urgent-care-san-francisco-2).

Technologies we work with: Python, Django, React/ES6, Webpack, Elasticsearch,
AWS EB, MySQL/RDS.

We solve many awesome engineering challenges at PlushCare - just this year,
we:

    
    
       - created the first EMR for telemedicine
    
       - developed a rules engine for processing health insurance, and
    
       - launched a brand new consumer labs product.
    

Our engineers have a ton of impact and freedom in working on problems.

We're looking for our 5th and 6th engineers to grow out our team:

    
    
       - Fullstack engineer
    
       - Android-focused engineer
    

Interview process: 20-30 min phone chat, technical interview and small
project, onsite interview.

If you're interested in helping us improve healthcare, email us directly at
<careers at plushcare.com> and mention that you saw us on HN!

------
xsell
XSELL Technologies | Full-stack Developer | Chicago, Illinois | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME

XSELL Technologies | Full-stack Developer | Chicago, Illinois | ONSITE, INTERN

XSELL Technologies | Data Scientist | Chicago, Illinois | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

XSELL Technologies | Data Scientist | Chicago, Illinois | ONSITE, INTERN

At XSELL Technologies we're building a product to empower your digital sales
workforce. Through machine learning and artificial intelligence we uncover
insights and strategies from your top performing sales associates. Through our
real-time platform we provide your entire sales workforce with the best
actions, tactics, and strategies to sell more.

On the full-stack side we're looking for developers to work on our real-time
platform and digital engagement products. Our stack is primarily Ruby on
Rails, JavaScript, and AWS. Our team is small, but growing so you will have
the opportunity to work on various projects from start to finish, solve
complex technical challenges, and work directly with our operations and
analytics teams to deliver solutions.

On the data science side we're focused on machine learning, artificial
intelligence, and natural language processing. Our stack is primarily Python
and Cuda leveraging many custom and open source libraries. As a data scientist
you'll be able to work with our operations team to generate insights from our
large datasets and build prediction and recommendation systems.

For more info email: jobs+hn@xselltechnologies.com

------
lalwanivikas
Zalando | Senior Backend and JavaScript Engineers | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
Full-time

I am part of the Product Analytics department at Zalando and we are doing some
pretty interesting stuff here related to data - tracking, A/B testing,
analytics and reporting. We are operating at great scale and you will get to
learn a lot. Currently we are hiring senior devs with below profiles:

* Senior Backend Engineer - A/B Testing and Tracking: [http://grnh.se/xc5uo31](http://grnh.se/xc5uo31)

* Senior JavaScript Engineer - A/B Testing and Tracking: [http://grnh.se/8jo5t71](http://grnh.se/8jo5t71)

If you have any questions about the role/team, feel free to reach
out(vikas[dot]lalwani[at]zalando[dot]de). If I cannot personally answer it, I
will connect you to the right person in my team :-)

PS: Zalando is a fun place to work and grow. You can learn more about it here:
[https://jobs.zalando.com/tech/culture/](https://jobs.zalando.com/tech/culture/)

PPS: If you don't fit into above profiles, there are plenty of other openings
as well all across Zalando. Check them out:
[https://jobs.zalando.com/tech/jobs/](https://jobs.zalando.com/tech/jobs/)

------
johnrball
Aaptiv | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Full Time | Onsite

Aaptiv is the fastest growing mobile fitness app on the market . We are the
only app that turns your phone into an on-demand fitness studio with all your
favorite classes and music. We're building a fitness platform that enables us
to develop long-term and personal relationships with users based on their data
profiles. By analyzing user behavior patterns.

Software Engineers at Aaptiv are responsible for developing across the stack -
everything from our client APIs to our search and recommendation systems. You
should have strong experience in API design and creating REST services as well
as strong SQL expertise. Major points if you have worked on recommendation or
search systems and used technologies like Elastic, Lucene, Solr, or the like.
This role will be pivotal in the next phase of Aaptiv's engineering growth,
you'll have an opportunity to be a huge contributor to our success.
Requirements:

5+ years of full stack engineering experience on large scale applications

Familiarity with automated testing and build systems

Strong preference for Node.js, Express, and SQL. Nice to have Python, Java, or
Elastic

Experience with recommendation systems or classification problem solving

[https://aaptiv.com/jobs?gh_jid=745773](https://aaptiv.com/jobs?gh_jid=745773)

Please feel free to reach out to me directly at jball@aaptiv.com

------
malyk
HomeLight | Senior Full Stack Eng & Senior Data Eng (5+ years) | San
Francisco, CA (near embarcadero bart) | ONSITE |
[https://www.homelight.com/](https://www.homelight.com/)

We are a small engineering team (8) looking to expand at a good clip after
raising a $40M Series B last month.

HomeLight is aiming to be /the/ place on the web where you go when thinking
about selling property and we're well on our way there. Our core product is an
agent matching algorithm that crunches through transaction data on 2.3m real
estate agents in the USA (3.5M to 5.5M transactions per year) to find the best
match for any given property owner. We are the only place on the web where you
can find objective and performance based data on agents. We have a lot of
things in the works and are looking to grow the team to help us succeed.

Our team is a little older than the standard startup (avg age ~31), we work
normal business hours, have a professional environment, solve interesting
problems, and generally have a pretty good time working alongside other great
people.

If you are a product focused, full stack-y, generalist OR you have
experiencing ingesting/cleaning/storing/processing moderate to large data sets
we would love to talk to you about what we are up to and how we can work
together.

If you are interested please reach out to me directly: mike AT homelight.com

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Heroku, Postgres, Redis, Ember, React (coming
soon), etc.

------
tikhonj
Target | Sunnyvale, CA | Haskell engineer | Remote OK | Full Time

The data science and optimization team at Target is looking for somebody with
experience developing and managing a production-level Haskell service.

Over the last year or so, we've written a supply chain optimization system in
Haskell and have been running it for some preliminary tests at a handful of
stores. We are now preparing to scale the system up significantly and are
looking for somebody with concrete Haskell systems experience to work on
scaling the system, making it more robust and improving the development and
deployment process.

The core requirement is experience with Haskell services in production. Nix
experience is optional, but would be a plus. We don't expect any experience
with stochastic optimization, supply chains or retail.

You can get more details about this position on [Target.com][1] and more
details about the team from the [talk I gave at BayHac][2] this summer.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or email me at
tikhon.jelvis@target.com.

[1]: [https://jobs.target.com/job/sunnyvale/haskell-data-
engineer/...](https://jobs.target.com/job/sunnyvale/haskell-data-
engineer/1118/5382333)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EgHNq6Pej8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EgHNq6Pej8)

~~~
chi17
Should post here also:
[https://wiki.haskell.org/Jobs](https://wiki.haskell.org/Jobs)

------
PCaponetti
Xively | Technical Lead / Full Stack Developer | Boston | ONSITE | fulltime

As a Technical Lead for Xively's Professional Services, you'll be working
directly with clients to build “Things” for the IoT. If you enjoy working
across the entire technology stack including front-end experiences, back-end
services, mobile applications and embedded systems, we'd love to hear from
you. We like engineers that are passionate about architecture, managing
development teams and delivering mind-blowing solutions for clients to help
change the world through IoT.

Want to help save the world by decreasing fuel use and increasing efficiency
of renewable energy through the data we get from connecting devices? Want to
help save your late-night snack routine by having your fridge inventory its
contents and automatically renew what you tend to use up? Want to do both of
those things on the scale of millions of devices being connected at all times?
These are the types of technical challenges you would be faced with as a
Technical Lead with Xively.

Typescript, React, Redux, React Native, Kinesis, Lambda, Postgres, and more

[https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-
details?id=8a7880665d...](https://www.logmeininc.com/careers/job-
details?id=8a7880665d2fa6e8015d570e3eec5056&ga-
title=Professional%20Services%20Technical%20Lead%20\(Xively\)&ga-
jobId=2690&ga-openings=1&ga-department=Professional%20Services&ga-
location=Boston&ga-priority=Normal&ga-country=United%20States&ga-state=MA)

------
0xfaded
ALICE | Software Engineer | Menlo Park | Onsite | Fulltime

[http://alicetechnologies.com/](http://alicetechnologies.com/)

ALICE stands for Artificial Intelligence Construction Engineering and we
believe in helping advance the efficiency of the construction industry. We are
well funded ($2.5M) and looking to scale as we make our first enterprise
sales. This is an excellent time to get in. The problems we solve are real and
technically challenging. In addition to competitive salary and equity, we
offer the opportunity to break into the ripe-for-disruption construction
industry. You will also learn the art and science behind our algorithms.

Frontend or Fullstack Engineer

    
    
      - a good fit if you: 
      - have a solid understanding of algorithms and data structures (especially graphs).
      - enjoy implementing technically complex, yet user friendly interfaces. 
      - are self driven and can own responsibility for large parts of a project.
    

Bonus points if you:

    
    
      - have experience with WebGL, Angular, React, Scala or another JVM language, PlayFramework, AWS
      - understand the challenge of presenting a complex system to users.
      - want freedom to explore novel data visualization concepts.
      - are able to work with the team to produce a polished, professional product.
    

Contact carl@alicetechnologies.com

------
ff7f00
Braintree | Security Engineer | Chicago, San Francisco | ONSITE VISA
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/596644?gh_jid=59...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/596644?gh_jid=596644#.WZsFFZOGPUI)

Braintree | Infrastructure Security Engineer | Chicago, San Francisco | ONSITE
VISA
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/757900?gh_jid=75...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/757900?gh_jid=757900#.WZsFFpOGPUI)

Braintree lets you move money from one place to another safely and securely.
Every time you pay for an Uber ride, book a stay through Airbnb, or pay with
PayPal when you check out online, you’re probably using our product. It sounds
complex (and it is), but we make it so simple you can’t tell we’re there.

We solve world-scale problems and provide opportunities to match. We build
diverse teams that recognize our strengths and allow us to work on our
weaknesses. You bring skills and a relentless focus on the customer, and we’ll
provide the support you need to do the best work of your life.

We’re looking for security engineers to help us secure the billions of
transactions that make it through our gateway each year. At Braintree,
security means you get to support every facet of the business and dive deep
into the complex plumbing that is required to move money. This includes some
interesting engineering challenges with hands on coding, code review, and
architecture/design review.

------
fjw
Trialspark | Full-stack engineers, product designers, and more | New York City
/ NYC | Full time, ONSITE |
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few employees to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. For engineers specifically, you'll be working at
all levels of the stack (flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trialspark](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trialspark)
or shoot me a message at frank@trialspark.com!

------
leapmotion_alex
Leap Motion | San Francisco, CA, London, UK, and Shanghai, China | Onsite |
[http://leapmotion.com](http://leapmotion.com)

The greatest limit of technology is no longer size, cost, or speed. It's how
we interact with it. At Leap Motion, our mission is to break down this barrier
and bridge the gap between reality and imagination.

Our tracking software lets you reach into virtual and augmented reality to
interact with new worlds. From our newly upgraded office in San Francisco,
we're currently partnering with major VR manufacturers to embed Leap Motion
technology into mobile VR/AR headsets.

Openings:
[https://www.leapmotion.com/careers](https://www.leapmotion.com/careers)

Business Development: Creative Program Manager (London), Director of Business
Development (SF), Director of Business Development, China (Shanghai)

Engineering: Applications (Unreal/Unity) Engineer (SF), Applications
(Unreal/Unity) Engineer (London), Computer Vision Engineer (SF), DSP Software
Engineer (SF), Embedded Linux Software Engineer (SF), Field Applications
Engineer (SF), Field Applications Engineer (Shanghai), Machine Learning
Engineer (SF), PCB Designer (SF), SDK Software Engineer (SF), Software
Engineer (SF), Software Engineer, Cloud Computing (SF), Tools and Build
Services Engineer (SF), VP of Engineering (SF)

General & Administrative: Office Experience Coordinator (SF)

Product: Product Manager (SF)

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | Software Engineers & Technical Leaders | San Francisco | Full-
Time ONSITE | [https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points,
phones, and security cameras! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both
worlds - job stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki
magic of remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture.

About Meraki?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvBFOLkQtJU)

We're hiring across all departments!

    
    
       - Technical Leader, Network Switching: http://grnh.se/ejdb6v1 
    
       - Technical Leader, Product Security: http://grnh.se/231oy61 
    
       - Full Stack Web Developer, Camera: http://grnh.se/sx3q0u1
     
       - Senior Software Engineer, Mobile (iOS): http://grnh.se/yro0ew1
    
    

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website, thanks

------
fullung
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We’re
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Atlassian, New Relic, and
Docker.

Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users interact with the
products to build even better products. We also like to share our work and
what we learn, here are some recent examples:

[https://segment.com/blog/the-right-way-to-manage-
secrets/](https://segment.com/blog/the-right-way-to-manage-secrets/)

[https://segment.com/blog/exactly-once-
delivery/](https://segment.com/blog/exactly-once-delivery/)

[https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-
uuid/](https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-uuid/)

[https://open.segment.com](https://open.segment.com)

If any of this sounds interesting, we’d love to hear from you! Check out some
of our open positions at [https://segment.com/jobs](https://segment.com/jobs)
or email tido.carriero@segment.com with some info about your background and
we’ll kick it off from there.

------
fasteddie
HoneyBook | San Francisco, CA and Tel-Aviv, Israel | ONSITE

We're building a market network [1] for creative professionals. We have a
workflow product that members love, and now we're working on building the
network and marketplace on top. The team is great and the work is challenging,
and although we're growing fast, it remains feeling small because we take care
to keep it that way.

Stack: Rails, Angular, React

Info: [https://www.honeybook.com/careers](https://www.honeybook.com/careers)

Check the descriptions in the links, and let me know if you have any
questions. I'm Eddie, on one of our development teams: eddie a t honeybook ,
com

Some key roles we're looking to fill (but there are plenty more!):

-Data Analyst (SF): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/750812](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/750812)

-Sr UX Designer (SF or Tel Aviv): [https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687)

Also plenty on the sales, finance, and operations side too.

\-- [1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-
netw...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-netw...).

------
matt_bye
London, UK | eporta.com (interior design marketplace) | Python developer |
Mid/Senior | on-site (central London)

We’re a fast-growing start-up revolutionising the $700bn design industry
market. Our online marketplace enables architects and interior designers
discover high-design furniture, lighting and accessories and purchase directly
from suppliers. We are venture-capital funded by well-known and experienced
investors; we’re already taking significant revenue through the platform; and
we aim to continue growing rapidly (but sustainably!).

We’re looking for an experienced and driven Python developer, eager to
continue building technical skills in a growing team whilst helping to shape
the future and direction of a rapidly expanding platform and company. You’ll
be working on the back-end platform and services, building new features and
ensuring our architecture can scale to handle thousands of users across
desktop and mobile - but if you fancy moving into a full-stack role, the
opportunity is there! We have some great projects on the go that will make a
huge difference to this industry.

Stack & main components - React, Django/Python, PostgreSQL, Neo4j, Elastic,
Kinesis, RedShift plus other bits of AWS.

Salary to £70k for the right person, plus equity; based in central London.

To apply: Send a CV to techjobs@eporta.com - email if you have any queries!

------
mlent
SumUp | Frontend Engineer (React) | Berlin | ONSITE, VISA
[https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

The people of SumUp have brought the best way to accept card payments to 15
countries so far, but we won’t stop there. Headquartered in London, SumUp's
major offices are in Berlin, Sofia and São Paulo. The Berlin office alone
comprises more than 130 people from more than 30 countries. Our office is very
social, and if you're worried about learning German to move to Berlin -- don't
be! We're here to support you in coming to Berlin and getting adapted. We
offer an education budget, the opportunity to travel abroad, and dedicated
time for side projects.

The frontend team consists of 6 devs, looking to grow by several members. Our
stack: React, Angular, Webpack, Lodash, Node and Express. Some things we love:
functional programming, vim, linux, clean code, and beautiful design. Sound
like you? Get in touch with us!

We are hiring both senior and mid-level developers:

>>> Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/E4A7BCCB2B](https://sumup.workable.com/j/E4A7BCCB2B)

>>> Frontend Engineer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/10969B9646](https://sumup.workable.com/j/10969B9646)

(If you're interested in working in São Paulo or Sofia, we also have open
frontend positions there, just send in your application and indicate the
office)

------
rdcasey
Mindflash ([http://www.mindflash.com/](http://www.mindflash.com/)) - DENVER -
Full Time

Hiring for:

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Senior Front End Engineer

\- Senior Accounting Manager

\- Account Executive

Mindflash is a leading SaaS platform for online training and collaboration for
companies ranging from small businesses to Fortune 500 companies. Mindflash
makes training easier, faster and more effective than ever before, enabling
employees to easily access and comprehend information that is vital to their
job, anytime, anywhere. Users simply upload existing training materials
(PowerPoint, PDF, Word, video, audio), organize them on an easy-to-use visual
dashboard, and invite trainees to participate. Mindflash empowers users to
access and share content online, and gives trainers unprecedented visibility
into how employees interact with and retain information. Headquartered in Palo
Alto, CA, with a growing office in Denver, Mindflash is a privately held
company and is backed by the Investment Group of Santa Barbara (IGSB). Check
out some of our 1000+ customers who have completed over 2 million courses with
us, at [http://www.mindflash.com](http://www.mindflash.com).

Apply at: [https://jobs.lever.co/mindflash/](https://jobs.lever.co/mindflash/)

------
fabienduvalbzh
Netatmo | backend, devops, mobile and embedded developers | Boulogne-
Billancourt, France | onsite | fulltime | www.netatmo.com

Netatmo is a rapidly growing company (doubling it's size every year), we
develop connected devices for the home (IoT), both in direct, and with
partners such as Vaillant, Legrand or Velux.

We have different positions open :

\- Backend

    
    
        - Stack: MongoDB, Kafka, C++, NodeJS, PHP
    
        - The team work closely with all the other teams to have the best working product
    
        - We expose APIs to third parties (and, time to time, integrate with the third parties such as Google Home, Amazon Alexa or IFTTT)
    
        - Send your resume to backendjobs@netatmo.com
    
    

\- DevOps

    
    
        - Stack: Puppet, Docker
    
        - Your job: develop the tools to manage our park of servers
    
        - Send your resume to backendjobs@netatmo.com
    
    

\- Mobile applications (iOS, Android)

    
    
        https://www.netatmo.com/site/jobs/9
    
        https://www.netatmo.com/site/jobs/11
    
    

\- Embedded

    
    
        https://www.netatmo.com/site/jobs/13
    
    
    

For a full list of our open positions : [https://www.netatmo.com/en-
US/company/careers](https://www.netatmo.com/en-US/company/careers)

------
mwi
Cropster | [https://cropster.com](https://cropster.com) | Innsbruck, the
capital of the Alps, Austria | Full Time | ONSITE

Cropster is the market leader in software for the speciality coffee industry.
We work with farmers, exporter, importers and roasters in over 80 countries
around the world on a daily basis to help them deliver a better cup of coffee.
We love and share the philosophy that producing high quality foods benefits
producers and consumers equally.

We're hiring:

\- Java Back-end Developer: Work on the platform and infrastructure that
powers the speciality coffee industry.
[https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/back-end-
develop...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/back-end-developer-
aut/)

\- UI/UX Designer: Work very closely with the rest of the UI and development
team in a collaborative effort to ensure all aspects of our user-centered
design approach are met. [https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/uiux-
designer-au...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/uiux-designer-
aut/)

Work–life balance:

If you love the outdoors, your bike or snow gear, then Innsbruck is definitely
a place for you.

More:
[https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/)

------
yhosun
NepFin | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time / Onsite |
Vue.js / Python Flask

NepFin's mission is to digitize commercial lending and provide capital to the
underserved entrepreneurs and business owners in the middle-market. To do so,
we must fix a broken system where an average company takes over 3-months to
secure a loan and pays hundreds of thousands in fees. With technology at the
core of our business, we believe we can reinvent this world and rebuild it
from the ground up, removing the inefficiencies in a $1.4 trillion market.

We raised our Seed round in January from a multi-billion-dollar family office
and we have the support of a deep bench of advisors. We have an amazing team
from online lending and traditional finance making us uniquely positioned to
bring commercial lending into the twenty-first century.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us build transformative
web services for our customers and internal team. We're using Python / Flask
on the server side with Vue.js on the front-end.

Reach out to me (Engineering Manager) if you have any questions at
hyoo@nepfin.com.

[https://angel.co/neptune-financial-inc-
nepfin/jobs/271628-se...](https://angel.co/neptune-financial-inc-
nepfin/jobs/271628-senior-software-engineer)

------
quentinp
Clustree | Data Software Engineer | Paris, France | ONSITE
[https://www.clustree.com/](https://www.clustree.com/)

Clustree offers artificial intelligence to make internal and external HR data
blind to stereotypes and human bias. Our mission is to build a technology
solution that delivers fact-based and proactive decision making for career
development and recruitment. We recently raised 7.9M dollars and are
continuously expanding our teams.

We work on cool problems with microservices using Python 3, Elasticsearch,
RabbitMQ, Spark, Tensorflow, Docker and Kubernetes. Those positions are based
in Paris but you can work from home occasionally. You should speak French
fluently.

Engineering positions:

\- Data Scientist:
[https://www.workable.com/j/C50A777C59](https://www.workable.com/j/C50A777C59)

\- Customer Integration Developer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/CCC7525775](https://www.workable.com/j/CCC7525775)

\- Full-Stack Software Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/D94FF8AAEB](https://www.workable.com/j/D94FF8AAEB)

\- Information and Security Officer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/D75C0C8644](https://www.workable.com/j/D75C0C8644)

Please mention Hacker News or the job board you used when applying. Thanks!

------
cloverbrad
Clover Health | Senior Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, onsite

Clover is building the next generation of health insurance by using data to
drive improvements in our members' health.

Clover's Data Science team is charged with leveraging our data— our most
important asset — to generate value for our members. From understanding how
the member experience impacts clinical outcomes to making our home visits more
efficient and effective, our team pushes out insights central to executing on
our core mission. And our impact is tremendous: you'll be able to point to one
of our members and say, "I helped make that person's life better."

We’re looking for Data Scientists to help us build a revolutionary new health
care company.

As a Data Scientist, you will:

* Partner with Product and Clinical teams to define criteria and measure success of new initiatives.

* Empower our operations staff to understand relevant data, and how it should impact their decisions.

* Build models, tools and validation processes that help Clover translate insights into action at scale.

* Determine priorities by estimating the potential impact of projects.

* Acquire and bring structure to data so that it can be used in our reports and data apps

Apply here: [https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/job-
opening?gh_jid=...](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/job-
opening?gh_jid=807006)

------
PBurkeTourRadar
TourRadar | Onsite in Vienna, Austria | www.tourradar.com

TourRadar continues to shake up the multi-day tour industry by providing
travellers with a trusted online marketplace to book life enriching
experiences worldwide. With over 30 different nationalities in our team and
offices spread across Europe, North America and Australia, we work to deliver
the best possible advice and tour booking experience to our customers.
Launched in 2010, we have a full in-house team including Marketing, Design,
Development, Customer Support, SEM and SEO and are now looking to scale our
team.

Full-Stack PHP Engineers: [http://www.tourradar.com/careers#full-stack-php-
web-develope...](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#full-stack-php-web-
developer)

Backend PHP Engineers: [http://www.tourradar.com/careers#sr-backend-php-
engineer](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#sr-backend-php-engineer)

DevOps Engineer: [http://www.tourradar.com/careers#devops-
engineer](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#devops-engineer)

QA Engineer: [http://www.tourradar.com/careers#quality-assurance-qa-
engine...](http://www.tourradar.com/careers#quality-assurance-qa-engineer)

------
bobpappas
Ayasdi | Full-stack Engineer - App Platform | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time,
ONSITE

Ayasdi is a leading enterprise AI/ML company.

Ayasdi uses a pioneering approach to automatically discover insights from
complex data. Founded in 2008 after a decade of research at Stanford, DARPA,
and NSF, Ayasdi uses Topological Data Analysis (TDA) to unify best-of-breed
machine learning approaches into a common framework without the need to write
algorithms, queries or models. We’re building a platform to solve some of the
world’s most complex data problems, are well funded by top-tier VCs and have a
passionate team with a great culture.

As a Fullstack Engineer – App Platform at Ayasdi you will join the team
creating Intelligent Applications, and Ayasdi Envision
[https://tinyurl.com/ayasdi-envision](https://tinyurl.com/ayasdi-envision)
which makes the creation of intelligent applications easy for our customers.
You will work to solve challenging UI/UX problems related to intelligent
applications. Our stack is React/Redux/WebSockets/Django/Python. We build a
reusable UI component framework and a Django app framework communicating over
WebSockets. You will develop ambitious and novel solutions to hard problems,
and your attention to detail motivates you to do the unglamorous work that
leads to a stable, refined product. You are smart, friendly, and you enjoy
working with others to pursue a common goal.

Full job posting and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/pmglhq1](http://grnh.se/pmglhq1)

------
cwik
CaseWare | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | Onsite

We are looking for experienced developers to help us build our next generation
of cloud solutions for accounting and audit. CaseWare is the dominant provider
of mission-critical accounting and auditing software used by domestic and
global accounting firms and a leading provider of auditing software to
governments, tax authorities and corporations.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

* Data Engineer [NoSQL, Presto, Spark, Redshift]: [https://www.caseware.com/careers/7CC2042A18/data-engineerlea...](https://www.caseware.com/careers/7CC2042A18/data-engineerlead-data-warehousing)

* Data Platform Developer [Java, Scala, Apache Spark]: [https://www.caseware.com/careers/5F9E7E8B26/software-enginee...](https://www.caseware.com/careers/5F9E7E8B26/software-engineer-data-platform)

Our stack: Docker (Swarm), AWS, Java, Scala, Apache Spark, TypeScript, Angular
2. If you have experience with any of these let's talk! Mention 'HN' in your
application. Other positions available at
[https://www.caseware.com/careers/](https://www.caseware.com/careers/)

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Captain401 is a Y Combinator-backed company that offers an easy and affordable
401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce. We've built an automated,
paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small and medium-sized businesses
to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees -- something that only 14% of
them are able to do today. In doing so, we're empowering businesses of any
size to safeguard the financial futures of their employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* UI Engineer / Front-end Engineer (Knowledge of ES6/JavaScript, CSS, and product and design chops)

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Director of Finance and Business Operations

* Content Marketing / SEO Marketer

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
twakefield
Gravitational | Sales Reps | Oakland, CA | Onsite, full-time

We (gravitational.com) build software (and offer services) that allows
businesses to deploy and manage applications across cloud providers and on-
premise infrastructure environments.

Until now, we have been successful bootstrapping sales with the founding team,
generating millions of dollars in sales in under a year without any
significant marketing spend. We have developed a popular open source project
on Github called Teleport[1] that generates good lead flow and we are closing
deals with large technology companies, including telecoms, SaaS providers and
enterprise software companies.

There are multiple use cases for our offerings: migrating legacy workloads to
the cloud, selling SaaS offerings on-premise, improving the efficiency of Ops
and SRE teams, securing internal IT systems, and more.

We need proper sales reps with technical backgrounds to take the business to
the next level. We plan on starting by hiring two junior or mid-level sales
reps and building the team from there.

More information: [http://gravitational.com/sales-
reps/](http://gravitational.com/sales-reps/)

Apply: jobs@gravitational.com

[1]
[http://github.com/gravitational/teleport](http://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

------
Omninternet
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

My name is Max and I'm working at Textio to change how people write. We
predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-world results
from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in the world as
customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us solve hard
problems.

I love working here, and I'm pretty sure you will too. We have a tight-knit,
friendly, and experienced team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/)

Check out our team - [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: VP of Engineering, Backend Software Engineer, Data Scientist,
Frontend Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Machine Learning
Engineer, Senior Backend Software Engineer, Senior Data Scientist, Senior
Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior
Machine Learning Engineer, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Product Manager,
Account Executive, Sales Development Representative, Sales Operations
Engineer, VP of Marketing, Customer Success Engineer

------
snewman
Scalyr | Frontend, Backend Engineers | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE

I've built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I
can honestly say that Scalyr is my favorite so far. We're building an amazing
team, users rave about our product, and things are taking off – we're closing
seven-figure contracts and revenue grew 5x last year. And we're doing it on a
sane, 40-hour, daily-team-hike, Fridays-at-home schedule. We're pre-series-A,
but in many ways playing like a series B company, so this is a chance to get
the best of both worlds -- early-stage equity and impact, with later-stage
compensation and stability; plus a very strong team for peering or mentorship.

Backend Engineer: We've built a NoSQL data engine from scratch that searches
text at 750 GB/second. How'd you like to help us scale and optimize to
multiple TB/second?

Frontend Engineer: "The fastest blog in the world"
([https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-
world](https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-world)) loads in
under 100 ms. Help us push our data visualization tools toward that goal.

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
frontend?gh_ji...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
frontend?gh_jid=743335)

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
backend?gh_jid...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
backend?gh_jid=738483)

------
gangstertim1
Squarespace | NYC, NY / New York, NY / Dublin, Ireland / Portland, OR | ONSITE
only Find all listings & apply at:
[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Hiring SREs in Portland & Dublin

Hiring pretty much everyone else in New York, including Andriod, iOS, backend,
frontend, middle end, SRE, ops, data pipelines, ML, w/e. Also have creative
positions, and creative/tech hybrid positions (Creative Developer, Design
Technologist). Hiring team leads, ICs, managers, new grads, you name it, we've
got it. We have options on options!

We have a few other roles as well, including marketers, recruiters, analysts &
data scientists, etc.

You should work here because it's a great place to work. Period. That's really
the gist of it: Squarespace takes excellent care of its employees. Not only do
we boasts one of the most beautiful offices in the world, daily lunch, fully
covered health insurance, unlimited vacation (and a recommended 4-5 weeks) and
a solid 401k match, but working at Squarespace also means working with a great
community of people who love design and are passionate about great products.
This is a company that cares deeply about its employees and employees who care
deeply about their product. We're very proud here to be building the platform
that both democratizes the web and pushes forward its design.

A few of our recent hires came right from this thread!

[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

------
firstworldman
Remote (New York, Seattle preferred - open to anyone though) | Full-time |
Full Stack Developer

Elearning project

Cloud Productions is hiring a full stack developer to help us create an
elearning platform and work on a few other products in various states of
readiness.

You'll take an MVP (currently in use by a few of our customers) to a market-
ready state. Product currently utilizing:

Go, Fabric, AWS, MySQL and typical front-end stuff.

The main product is a leadership development tool based on the bestselling
books and private executive coaching experience of psychologist Dr. Henry
Cloud. The application uses video and various question types to instruct users
on how to become better leaders. Clients are mostly managers and executives at
medium-to-big companies, but will eventually launch to the public.

Big pluses would be experience in working on quiz-based elearning products,
using data to build user dashboards.

We are a small, very close-knit team. We're all friendly, understanding,
tolerant, caring people trying to build something really big and exciting. We
meet up for company retreats in nice locations 3 or 4 times per year, and some
of us get together to work in person for a few days at a time a couple times
per year. Otherwise the position is completely remote.

Replies should start going out on Tuesday, September 5.

Send your resume and any relevant links and info to greg@drcloudteam.com

------
Greek0
Ubimet | Python/C++ Teamlead | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE

Ubimet is a leading weather service providers in Europe. We're experts in
meteorology and issue customized weather forecasts for several million private
and industrial customers. Together with our shareholder (Red Bull), we pursue
the goal to be the weather service with the world's best quality forecasts.

We're looking for a technical teamlead with Python/C++ experience to turn
meteorological data into compelling products and services. We offer a great
work environment in the city with the highest quality of living worldwide
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercer_Quality_of_Living_Surve...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercer_Quality_of_Living_Survey)).
If you have to move, we offer a relocation package and take care of any visa
formalities.

We especially encourage women, people of color, and others who are
underrepresented in the tech industry to apply.

If you're interested, check out [http://www.ubimet.com](http://www.ubimet.com)
and our job ad at
[https://career2.successfactors.eu/career?career%5fns=job%5fl...](https://career2.successfactors.eu/career?career%5fns=job%5flisting&company=C0016085212P&navBarLevel=JOB%5fSEARCH&rcm%5fsite%5flocale=en%5fUS&career_job_req_id=2121&selected_lang=en_US&jobAlertController_jobAlertId=&jobAlertController_jobAlertName=&_s.crb=aP13u2Y5sXsPpCkRYQz8ur2XPHo%3d)
and apply via Successfactors or at info@ubimet.com.

------
sonyGISP
Sony | Global Security Engineer | Herndon, VA | Full-Time | ONSITE

Like many companies, Sony faces an increasingly advanced information security
threat environment. Attempts to compromise the information of global companies
continue to increase in number, capability, and persistence. To address this
reality, Sony has established the Global Information Security and Privacy
(GIS&P) division. Our mission is to enable the most effective and efficient
management of Sony Group information security and privacy risks, minimizing
the frequency and impact of incidents, in order to protect and enhance Sony's
brand, competitive advantage and business operations.

This position will be a part of the team responsible for establishing a
unified enterprise security architecture to secure Sony’s information assets,
services, and the products that depend on them, building trust with customers
and stakeholders, and protecting the privacy of Sony’s customers and
employees. This role requires a passion for continuous learning of cyber
security technologies to enhance Sony’s security and IT defenses globally.

For more information or to apply, see
[https://careers.sony.com/sony/?offerid=1653](https://careers.sony.com/sony/?offerid=1653)

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is a fast-growing startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer in Test - Copenhagen ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-in-test))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We sponsor work
visas for non-EU applicants.

------
MGallagher
Synthace | Synthetic Biology Tech Pioneer |London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time |
PERMANENT

The Project

Named by the World Economic Forum as one of the world’s 30 Technology Pioneers
2016, Synthace is re-imagining how we work with biology, exponentially
improving the speed and quality of the final results. This is made possible
through our high level language and operating system for labs, Antha, which is
already impacting how scientists work with biology.

We are looking for engineers to continue developing and scaling our products
and infrastructure.

You can find the jobs specs here

* Software Engineer - Lab Automation [https://angel.co/synthace/jobs/88642-software-developer-lab-...](https://angel.co/synthace/jobs/88642-software-developer-lab-automation)

 _Software Engineer -
Infrastructure[https://angel.co/synthace/jobs/162475-software-engineer-
infr...](https://angel.co/synthace/jobs/162475-software-engineer-
infrastructure)

_Software Engineer - [https://angel.co/synthace/jobs/162476-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/synthace/jobs/162476-software-engineer)

We offer a package including 25 days’ annual leave + public holidays, company
share options, 10% of salary pension contribution, and income protection,
life, and private medical insurances.

To apply, either follow the links above, or email jobs@synthace.com

------
olojobs
Olo | Senior Software Engineer | Full-time| REMOTE or ONSITE (NYC) | Several
slots available

Apply here: [http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/UfQHrv/Senior-Software-
Engin...](http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/UfQHrv/Senior-Software-Engineer-
Full-Stack)

Olo is the leading provider of digital ordering for today’s restaurants. We
help restaurant brands maximize revenue per square foot by delivering faster,
more accurate, and more personal service to their customers.

We’re quite up-front about the technical challenges our business faces.
Running a platform with multiple white-labeled front-ends, that maintains
real-time connections into thousands of restaurants’ POS systems, and
coordinates complex transactions between these and other third parties (such
as payment gateways and gift card providers) is not for the faint of heart!

Olo is located at 26 Broadway in the historic Standard Oil Building, the
former home of John D. Rockefeller. We offer great benefits, such as 20 days
of Paid Time Off, fully paid health, dental and vision care premiums, stock
options, a generous parental leave plan, and perks like FitBits, rotating
craft beers on tap in our kitchen, and food events featuring our clients' menu
items (now you know why we give out FitBits!).

Olo is an equal opportunity employer and diversity is valued at our company.
All applicants receive consideration for employment. We do not discriminate on
the basis of race, religion, color, national origin, gender identity, sexual
orientation, pregnancy, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

------
briankircho
Dokkio | QA Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only,
Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Come
help us invent the future of collaboration and content management.

Responsibilities: Write and maintain automated functional test scripts.
Develop testing plans and execute them against new features and bug fixes.
Work with engineering/marketing/support/management to identify requirements,
come up with a release schedule, and keep everyone informed of progress
towards it. Prioritize and manage open bugs. Help improve our
development/testing process to prevent problems before they start. Fix the
occasional bug.

Qualifications: Love of high quality software, testing, writing code, and
learning new things. 1-3 years of professional experience with software
testing or software engineering. Strong familiarity with functional testing
tools such as Selenium/WebDriver. Strong familiarity with at least one
mainstream language. JavaScript preferred, but Python/Ruby/etc. acceptable.
Strong familiarity with functional testing, unit testing, and other types of
testing. Bonus Points: Familiarity with UX, HCI, continuous deployment,
version control systems (we use git), and the command line (we use Ubuntu).

Email us your resume at jobs-qa@dokkio.com.

------
domsey44
Trusted Insight | Full Stack Engineer & Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA
www.thetrustedinsight.com Trusted Insight’s mission is to provide
institutional investors with access to a global professional network,
alternative investment opportunities and an informational advantage in private
markets.

We're a small team – under 20 people – offices in San Francisco & New York
City. Trusted Insight Trusted Insight engages 54,000 monthly users through its
website and newsletters. Intelligent algorithms and machine learning are the
backbone of our platform. Our proprietary content filtering and human-
augmented curation workflow help us to pinpoint the most relevant information
for institutional investors.

If you’re interested in getting into visualization (d3.js or other client
libraries) & learning about the world of venture capital & alternatives assets
this could be a great opportunity.

Email your resumes to dominic@thetrustedinsight.com and check out our current
job listings at:

[https://trustedinsight.workable.com/jobs/535280](https://trustedinsight.workable.com/jobs/535280)

[https://trustedinsight.workable.com/jobs/524346](https://trustedinsight.workable.com/jobs/524346)

------
ewalk153
Sonder | San Francisco (SF) | ONSITE,
[https://www.sonder.com/engineering](https://www.sonder.com/engineering)

Full Stack Engineer, iOS Engineer, Android Engineer

Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Heroku, iOS, Android

Sonder is hiring full stack Ruby on Rails, iOS, and Android engineers. We use
React.js for some components on the site and happily use "classic" Rails where
there is a fit. If you're a native app engineer, you'll work closely with a
backend engineer to develop and launch our first Sonder application.

=== What we do ===

Sonder provides short-term rental apartments for business or leisure, designed
our expert team, and cleaned by professionals.

You can book your Sonder through us directly, or find us on Airbnb, HomeAway,
Booking.com, and Expedia.

When you travel with Sonder, you get an authentic local experience plus the
comforts of hotel hospitality. Sonders are located in one-of-a-kind,
explorable neighborhoods, and each home is equipped with a Neighborhood Guide
full of local wisdom about the best places to eat, drink, shop, and relax in
the area. Although Sonders come in all shapes and sizes, inside each one
you’ll find the same consistent standard of quality: crisp linens,
professional cleaning, high-speed Wi-Fi, and 24/7 concierge service. It’s
travel made tranquil.

------
Raphomet
Lob | YC S13, YC Continuity | Senior Software Engineer, Engineering Manager,
Senior Frontend Engineer | Full Time, ONSITE | San Francisco, CA

Lob exists to create APIs that help developers automate things in the offline
world. Our first product was our Print and Mail API (programmatically send
letters, postcards, checks). Our second is address verification, CASS-
certified by the USPS.

I'm Lob's head of engineering. We are building an open, collaborative,
experimental, evidence-driven culture because we think the best innovations
will come from everywhere in the company—especially from engineers. Read more
about our engineering team here:
[https://lob.com/blog/category/engineering](https://lob.com/blog/category/engineering)

We're currently looking for:

\- experienced software engineers who can lead entire projects

\- a frontend engineer who can take ownership of our frontend ecosystem

\- engineering managers who are technical, great at hiring, and have a track
record of coaching strong problem-solvers

We hate contrived interviews, so our process rewards practical problem solving
(based on real problems we've faced) and excellent communication.

Apply at [https://lob.com/careers](https://lob.com/careers) if this intrigues
you!

------
romming
Etleap | Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Etleap came to be out of the frustration with how much time data wrangling
takes away from the actual analysis. We were just tired of spending time
building and maintaining data pipelines. Then we noticed, so is everyone else!
That is why we've created an intuitive ETL tool that easily enables the data
analysts themselves to integrate data from any source. This way data analysts
can do their most significant work faster than ever before.

Now we are looking to add engineers to our core engineering team to help build
the infrastructure that modern data teams depend on to create and operate
their data warehouse! It shouldn't take a CS degree to use big data
effectively, and abstracting away the difficult parts is our mission.

What we want to see in you: - You love data engineering - You build robust and
scalable data systems three times as fast as other developers - Coding in Java
is second nature to you - You have a passion for improving data analytics -
You’re excited to work in a scrappy environment - You’re down to earth and fun
to be around. This is an absolute must!

Big plus if you have the following: - Have experience with Cascading, Docker,
and AWS - Know the ins and outs of current big data frameworks like Hadoop,
Spark, or Flink, but this is not an absolute requirement, as you're a quick
learner! - Have startup experience

More details here: [https://etleap.com/jobs/](https://etleap.com/jobs/)

To apply, send your resume to jobs@etleap.com.

------
g-clef
King & Union | Front-end developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE FULL-TIME

The point: We are making the threat intelligence process run more smoothly and
helping organizations share threat data better. Our solution pulls threat
information (both our own and via external APIs) into a graph and enables
real-time collaboration and sharing of the information on the graph.

What we're looking for: We're looking for a mid/advanced front-end developer
to take over development of our sites UI (we're in-housing development of the
site after contracting it out for about a year). The front-end is built with
React/Microcosm/Material/Vis.js, and it talks to our backend using a mix of
REST and WebSockets. Ideally, the person we're looking for would be
comfortable doing both the React programming side of things as well as the
HTML/CSS/layout work. There would also be some design work as we roll out new
features to the site.

Perks of the job: early round shares, competitive salary, 401k, & healthcare
benefits. Also, we work from home a lot and our focus is on getting the work
done, not on attendance or face time.

A bit about us: We are a pre-A-round startup. We have a working product and
paying customers, so we're in a good spot financially. We are based in
Alexandria, VA but do a lot of working from home, and tend to meet up in
Alexandria once a week or so. Also, since we have an existing contracting
relationship for our UI development, we're very flexible about start dates for
this position.

If you are at all interested, please send me a message: aaron@kingandunion.com

------
jarvisj
Undisclosed | UI Developer | US | Remote We are a startup in the Legal Tech
space using AI (NLP/ML) with Legal Documents.

We need an expert UI Developer that can take unfinished ideas and make them a
reality using modern web development approaches. A beautiful front end should
be minimal clearly exposing what is important.

\- We are a fintech/legaltech platform, \- no one is in the market space we
are looking to penetrate, and \- the market size runs into the billions
(multiples) and if things go to plan we would be the Bloomberg of the
alternative investment world.

The candidate: Understands the modern web: Progressive, Reactive, Multiple
Devices Speaks HTTP 2, CSS 3, XML, JSON Understands and works with Micro Front
Ends Appreciates minimal Front End development frameworks Can implement AND
design, and work with both web site development and product development Is a
full stack front end developer Will communicate status and design regularly
Will build in testing from the beginning Understands scaling issues in the
cloud

You will work remote and are expected to be in the main US timezones. Minimal
travel may be required for occasional face to face meetings.

We believe in the KISS principle and we want to be in control of our stack.

Contact me directly: joel dot jerome dot jarvis @ gmail No recruiters

~~~
jarvisj
This position is no longer available. But we are looking for an MS
Developer...see another post.

------
jisaacso
Quora | ML Engineer | Mountain View ML, Python, C++, TensorFlow, Spark,
Information Retrieval

Quora’s mission is to share and grow the world’s knowledge. We are an
internet-scale Library of Alexandria, a place where people go to learn about
anything and share everything they know. At Quora, we use Machine Learning in
almost every part of the product - feed ranking, answer ranking, search, topic
and user recommendations, spam detection etc. Within the past few months we
released a large duplicate question dataset [1], built out Quora on Alexa and
Google Home [2] and linked Quora Topics to Wikidata [3]. As a Machine Learning
expert, you will have a unique opportunity to have high impact by advancing
these systems, as well as uncovering new opportunities to apply Machine
Learning to the Quora product. As a ML Infrastructure Expert, you will play a
key role in developing tools and abstractions that our other developers would
build on top of.

Machine Learning Engineers: [http://bit.ly/2lTPGM2](http://bit.ly/2lTPGM2)

ML Infrastructure Engineers: [http://bit.ly/2lzaLZz](http://bit.ly/2lzaLZz)

Product Infrastructure Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/2mtz4fJ](http://bit.ly/2mtz4fJ)

And more! quora.com/careers

Please submit online at the link above and mention my HN user name. [1]
data.quora.com/First-Quora-Dataset-Release-Question-Pairs [2]
blog.quora.com/Introducing-Quora-on-Voice [3] blog.quora.com/Announcing-
Wikidata-References-on-Topics

------
vadivulpos
Vulpos | Blockchain Real Estate Project | Equity + Salary | Core-team
expansion | CTO position

Vulpos is building the future of real estate by enabling you to own a home
anywhere you go.

Millennials are not buying homes anymore. At the same time, rents are rising.

The renter position is getting weaker while landlords are getting stronger.

We are creating a cryptocurrency, a token, specifically designed for to solve
this problem.

As a holder of the token you can use it to stay in apartments or homes for a
short stay or to live in for years.

Imagine flexibility of Airbnb with the level of consistency and service of a
Common.com house while paying the price of your regular rental.

Additionally you can rent the token out if you are not in need of the spaces
we provide.

Every token-holder is essentially a micro-real estate investor that way by
having the opportunity to earn some money on the tokens you own.

We are looking for an outstanding individual that is fearless in taking
contrarian challenges in conventional markets by creating solutions for
complex technological problems.

You will join a team of execution-minded individuals with a proven real estate
investing track record and a commitment to change the world for the better.

Are you interested in working on this project or do you have any questions,
let me know through a message here or my direct email fadi [at] vulpos.com
Best, Fadi Admo

------
bedatadriven
The Hague, The Netherlands | BeDataDriven | Senior R Consultant | ONSITE |
[http://jobs.bedatadriven.com/senior-r-
consultant](http://jobs.bedatadriven.com/senior-r-consultant)

BeDataDriven B.V. in The Hague is seeking a Senior R Consultant to work with
our clients in insurance, banking, agriculture, and humanitarian aid. As
consultant you will help our clients get the most out of the R programming
language and related tools. As a senior member of our team, you will have the
opportunity to grow our portfolio and to shape our team to support our
ambition to be a premier provider of professional services related to the R
programming language.

You are fluent in using R to develop software. For this, we think that you
need to have at least a five-year track record in using R extensively. If you
have worked with R this long, then you will also have at least built one or
more applications using the Shiny framework.

You have completed at least a form of higher education in statistics,
probability theory, general mathematics, or some technical degree which has
these subjects in the curriculum.

You are active in the R community, for example by contributing packages to the
CRAN or Bioconductor repositories, by visiting events related to R such as the
useR! and EARL conferences or local R user meetups, or by discussing topics
related to R on social media such as Twitter.

Read more and apply via [http://jobs.bedatadriven.com/senior-r-
consultant](http://jobs.bedatadriven.com/senior-r-consultant) or email
mj@bedatadriven.com for more information!

------
ahlatimer
Contract Simply (YC S17) | Sr. Full-Stack Developer | Austin, TX | ONSITE
Full-time

We're looking for a senior full-stack developer based in Austin (or willing to
relocate). We're a small team (currently 4 full-time, 1 part-time) who just
went through the most recent batch in YC. You’d have a chance to work closely
with the founders, have lots of opportunity for growth, and have an immediate
and large impact in our company’s trajectory. We offer competitive pay and
benefits, in addition to equity.

Contract Simply ([https://contractsimply.com](https://contractsimply.com))
helps banks manage their construction loan payments. Construction loans have a
complicated payments process where payments are broken up into monthly
disbursements called “draws”. This process is currently managed with excel,
pdfs, and emails. We’ve built a system that makes this whole process simpler,
faster, and less prone to errors.

We value transparency, mastery, and, above all, getting things done.

Our stack is currently a Rails backend and React frontend, hosted on AWS and
managed via Opsworks. Bonus points if you have experience with one or all of
those, but it’s not a hard requirement.

Email me at andrew@contractsimply.com if you're interested in learning more.

------
jontewks
Software Engineer / Designer / PM / Sales | BuildingConnected | San Francisco,
CA / New York City, NY | ONSITE | Salary ~$125k DOE for Software Engineer

BuildingConnected is the first professional network for general contractors,
subcontractors, and building owners. We’re a fast-growing startup looking for
talented people who think differently and love what they do. Our mission:
connect every business and professional in the $2 trillion AEC Industry.
Traditionally, businesses in Architecture, Engineering, and Construction have
struggled to keep pace with technology and desperately need more efficient
means of communicating. Clunky, ugly, and slow tools have become an
unfortunate standard. We believe this underserved industry deserves better,
beautiful, modern, and user-friendly software. Our products are now happily
used by over 350,000 working professionals to manage over $1.5B in commercial
construction projects per day. As our network rapidly expands across North
America, we’re looking for a few select people to join our small team. This is
a great opportunity to join a growing startup with a massive upside!

www.buildingconnected.com

[http://grnh.se/d5j4in1](http://grnh.se/d5j4in1)

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York | ONSITE, SALARY:90-140k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed (we just raised $8.1m Series A from Shasta
Ventures) direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60
Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-quality, personalized and
manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customized products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from predictive analysis to optimizing
fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out at
info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Multiple Senior Software Engineers | Vancouver Canada and San
Francisco USA | Full Time | Onsite and Remote (SF)

What is Battlefy?

Battlefy is the easiest way to create, manage, and find esports competitions.
It is also the esports platform trusted globally by game studios, publishers,
brands, and leagues to create, market, and scale organized gaming
competitions.

Who we're looking for:

* You are successful, having shipped scalable SaaS products that you are incredibly proud of

* You have worked in a fast growth environment where your pace and hustle was key to getting the right things done

* You are a veteran of scaling software, infrastructure and processes to support high concurrency traffic patterns

* You either know or are able to demonstrate that you can master the following: JavaScript (ES6) and Node.js React, Angular or similar modern frontend libraries/frameworks JavaScript testing frameworks HTML5 / CSS3 MongoDB, Postgresql, Redis Amazon Web Services

Apply for the Vancouver position:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/262F838EDE](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/262F838EDE)

Apply for the San Francisco position:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/2FD618C8ED](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/2FD618C8ED)

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Node.JS Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE
Cybus is looking for a motivated Senior Node.js Developer (m/f). You will
build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible solutions to our customers.
Drive our middleware forward in terms of scalability and reliability and
ensure that our system stays cutting-edge while keeping high quality
standards. You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from
scratch. You're excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep
understanding of Test Driven Development & Clean Code. What We offer \- a
young & motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and
latest industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and
spare time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events
and relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
[https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-
entwickl...](https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-entwickler-
mw/) Contact: career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in
subject line.

------
zachheaton
SciTec | Dayton, OH | Numerical computing and distributed systems developers |
ONSITE [http://www.scitec.com](http://www.scitec.com)

SciTec is a R&D-focused small business that develops new algorithms to analyze
remote sensor data. We're looking for developers to help create, develop, and
deliver new high-throughput data processing algorithms, from R&D prototypes
all the way into production environments. Key areas of expertise we're looking
for include:

* Numerical computing using C/C++, MATLAB, and Python * High-throughput distributed computing systems * Orchestration using Docker on DC/OS

More than specific technologies, we’re looking for developers who are willing
to dive into complex problems, work across multiple technology stacks, and
help us keep moving algorithms out of the lab and into real-world use. Strong
communication skills and systems engineering expertise are key. If this sounds
interesting to you, we have open positions available:

* Image Processing Software Developer (2+ years experience, position focused on development). APPLY: [https://scitec.workable.com/j/DAD68207C0](https://scitec.workable.com/j/DAD68207C0)

------
gnocchi
Kudos | Software Engineer | Oxford, UK | Full Time, ONSITE,
[https://www.growkudos.com](https://www.growkudos.com)

Kudos is a start-up innovating in the digital publishing space, focused on
helping researchers demonstrate and increase the influence of their work.

We’re looking for a Software Engineer to join our growing team, someone who
enjoys working collaboratively, are comfortable learning new things and who
will be eager to learn about all aspects of our platform. Each team member
works on every part of the system, from the front end, to the back, to
managing our infrastructure. Some of the technologies we are using, or are
about to use, include JavaScript, Ruby, Go, Kubernetes, MySQL and
Elasticsearch, running on AWS and GCP.

Rather than looking for engineers with specific technology skills we'd much
rather you can demonstrate the characteristics of a good Software Engineer,
with the ability and enthusiasm to learn new things along the way.

Check out our Stackoverflow page for more details
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/kudos-
innovations](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/kudos-innovations) or
email info@growkudos.com

------
capkutay
Striim ([https://striim.com](https://striim.com)) | Palo Alto Headquarters |
Full-Time | Machine Learning Engineer | Field Software Engineer | Remote or
Onsite

Striim is hiring Sales Engineers who are technically savvy with strong
communication skills. We're also looking for a Machine Learning Engineer lead
to help drive our streaming machine learning application offerings.

As a Striim Software Engineer in Technical Sales, you’ll be tasked with
directly solving some of the toughest challenges at Fortune 100 companies.

We work with cutting edge big data technologies and we're recognized as one of
the best places to work in the San Francisco Bay Area by multiple
publications[0].

Field Engineer job:
[http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo7qF5fw1](http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2Fo7qF5fw1)

ML job:
[http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FokB74fwQ](http://www.striim.com/careers/?p=job%2FokB74fwQ)

0: [http://www.striim.com/blog/newsroom/press/striim-
ranked-1-to...](http://www.striim.com/blog/newsroom/press/striim-
ranked-1-to..).

~~~
tylererer
Interested in applying for a sales engineering position, but the link doesn't
seem to be working. Any other way to apply?

~~~
capkutay
Hey - sorry to hear the link isn't working. Shoot me your resume at
john@striim.com and I'll forward it over.

------
gkamradt
HN, we're hiring for a Senior Growth & Adoption position here at Salesforce.
Let me know if you're interested and we can set up a call. My email is my HN
username@salesforce.com

Role Description: This position will report to the VP of Strategy & Growth of
the Product Data Science team. The Lead's main objective is to help shape
Salesforce products by delivering data-driven product insights, conducting
adoption tests, and guiding a team of data engineers, data scientists, and
visualization engineers to productize these insights. This role requires
expert-level experience driving adoption growth, and technical expertise in
data-mining, analysis, and visualization. Advanced communication skills are
also crucial to the success of this role. All Strategy & Growth Leads must be
able to build relationships and collaborate across a large, matrixed
environment, and comfortably present findings to large groups of product
executives.

Role Link [http://salesforce.careermount.com/career/54671/Senior-
Growth...](http://salesforce.careermount.com/career/54671/Senior-Growth-
Analyst-Strategy-Growth-Us-California-San-Francisco-Hq)

------
entee
Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Data Engineer Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo |
System Administrator

We're a medical technology company using machine learning and massive amounts
of patient data to improve how the healthcare system works. Our tools process
millions of patient records to predict what kinds of medical risk and problems
will befall a patient and other medically relevant parameters. Join us to
learn about the many intricacies of medical data, how to handle very large
volumes of patient records, and how to build pipelines to operationalize
cutting-edge machine learning models.

Data Engineer: We work mostly in Python, Scala with some Java here and there.
Main technologies include Spark, TensorFlow and Hadoop among others. We're
looking to build more robust pipelines to transform raw, often human-entered
data into standards-compliant forms, and to deploy a wide variety of machine
learning/AI models in a scalable, traceable manner.

System Administrator: We handle very private data, so security and compliance
with health industry standards is a must. Come learn how to meet the stringent
requirements to be a responsible caretaker for sensitive health data. We
manage our own cluster, running a variety of "big-data" tools. We're looking
to streamline our infrastructure while building it out, adding off-site
capabilities, and implementing strong disaster recovery and security
protocols.

Odds and ends: mostly onsite in lovely downtown San Mateo but flexible hours.
Free lunch, work from home Wednesdays, ~20 employees, growing in a field that
really affects people's lives.

Contact Nicolas at ntilmans _at_ lumiata.com

------
jimduk
Overview | Junior Developer | South London, UK | FULL-TIME, ONSITE, must be
eligible to work in the UK, no equity, London engineering level salary,
[http://overview.co.uk](http://overview.co.uk)

Join a small team using Thermal imaging, LIDAR, high-end point/tilt/zoom video
to develop next generation surveillance cameras.

You enjoy programming, are strong at maths/physics/engineering, learn quickly
and can communicate clearly. With us you can work on video, thermal imaging,
motor control, electronics and mechanics, and the whole extended image
pipeline from the principles of imaging up to high level deep learning models
of behaviour.

Programming is primarily in C/C++ plus potentially CUDA/Python. Environments
will be Windows/Linux with a likely transition to embedded. Work will vary
from the drudgy (getting 3rd party motor control boards to work) to the
speculative (how well do CNNs work on Thermal imaging at range) to the
necessary (data capture expeditions).

You must be ok with surveillance/ defence-related work.

Overview is a CCTV manufacturing SME with a strong engineering & research
culture.

If interested, please send an email to recruitment@overview.co.uk . The email
__must __contain a single paragraph saying why you think you fit this role,
plus CV. Links to code are always good.

NO AGENCIES PLEASE.

Application process is email->phone interview->on-site interview (maybe x2).
Salary is engineering level, so reasonable but lower than City/Fully backed
start-up/BigTechCo.

------
cdubie
Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers.

We are a growing team of innovators going after this huge market by putting
the user at the center of product design. We are creating a company built on
technology, design, and data science so users can get the coverage they want
and need.

-Know and understand our data elements and architecture deeply and comprehensively

-Use your expertise in modeling, quantitative analysis, and data mining to inform core business expansion, feature development, and channel optimization. Robust data science is foundational to Ladder’s business model. The work you do will have long term strategic impact, as well as strong value for short term decisions and prioritizations.

-Build production machine learning models; your models will create new best practices in real time underwriting.

-Collaborate with world class team members across engineering, product, risk, finance, and marketing Report to the head of engineering

[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Hackers / Mechanical Engineers / Applied Materials Scientists
/ Food Scientists and Technologists / Multilingual Multiplatform Mobile App
Developers | Shenzhen | $neg + equity available | Full-time or REMOTE |
[http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Work on what you want, within reason. Help define the company and take
ownership of your chosen field.

Registered in Hong Kong, we are a small, mainland China based, international
team in the mid prototyping phase, approaching prep-for-manufacturing on a
novel series of distributed food service locations supporting automated food
preparation and retail. You can look at them as scaled down factories, robotic
chefs or one large distributed just-in-time custom food manufacturing system
including the associated logistics network. Fresh ingredients and personalized
customer orders in, tasty cooked food out.

We are in perfect unison with the largest trends in the sector (convenience,
personalization, mobile ordering, commodification of last mile delivery), are
already oversubscribed for our next investment round and have recently doubled
down by moving to Shenzhen. We have great experience with China, less in
manufacturing, lots in complex systems and emerging technology, and multiple
successful exits globally.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: <Desired Job Title>' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
ceocoder
Sojern | Site Reliability Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Full-time |
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/sojern/jobs/](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/sojern/jobs/)

The Company

Want to join a company on the cutting edge of technology and travel? Want to
be part of a fantastic and fun company that’s revolutionising the online
travel advertising space?

Sojern is travel's direct demand engine for thousands of brands. Through its
Sojern Traveler Platform and billions of traveler intent signals across online
and mobile channels, Sojern puts more heads in beds and travelers in town for
its clients worldwide. Currently one of the fastest growing travel tech
companies, Sojern works with top travel brands and independent hotels in North
America, Latin America, EMEA and APAC. The company is headquartered in San
Francisco, with key offices in Dubai, London, New York, Omaha and Singapore.

The Role

Be one of the founding engineers on our Site Reliability Engineering team,
establish best practices and shape the SRE culture at Sojern, and work in
close collaboration with SWEs.

Tech stack

GCP, GKE, RabbitMQ, Jenkins, BigQuery, Go, Python, and more.

If interested apply on the site and drop me a line (info in bio) and we can
chat!

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry. We value delivering a great customer
experience, awesome culture, clean/maintainable code, automated testing and
code reviews.

We look for \- Mid-level to senior front-end engineer with excellent
HTML5/CSS3 skills and experience with EmberJS \- Senior Ruby on Rails engineer
with experience in web application security (OWASP, CISSP) and DevOps \-
Senior iOS engineer with excellent Swift skills

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, React, MySQL, Postgres, NGINX, Redis,
Sidekiq, Elasticsearch, Chef You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)
Send me (CTO) a short intro about yourself: ralph@simplepractice.com (Please
no recruiters or dev shops)

------
nickdandakis
Token.ai | New York City, NYC, NY | Web Developer | ONSITE | Full Time

Hey Hacker News readers. We're hiring a web developer over at Token. Our
current stack is React (Next.js) + Firebase (Authentication, Database, Cloud
Functions) + Shopify (GraphQL and Admin APIs), and we're about to add
Elasticsearch to the mix.

Here's the official job description:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/token/jobs/533875#.Wam2ldOGPMU](https://boards.greenhouse.io/token/jobs/533875#.Wam2ldOGPMU)

It's posted as a frontend posiiton, but ideally this person would be
comfortable coding on the front and the back. Cool with applicants comfortable
on either end of the spectrum.

Techcrunch article about us: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/26/token-
with-2-5-million-in-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/26/token-
with-2-5-million-in-funding-wants-to-help-you-find-the-perfect-gift)

Cheddar.tv coverage about us (~8:20 mark):
[https://cheddar.vhx.tv/videos/this-changes-things-
full-08151...](https://cheddar.vhx.tv/videos/this-changes-things-full-081517)

------
dialtone
AdRoll | San Francisco | On-site/remote | Full-time

If you like developing open-source code, languages such as Python, Go, JS, C,
D, Lua, Erlang, AWS, petabytes of data, and distributed low-latency systems,
this may be your dream job.

This time we are particularly interested in finding data scientist, full stack
web developers with good JavaScript experience and experienced Erlang
developers / tech leads. This is a really unique opportunity to get to work
with a massive scale (thousands of instances on AWS), low latency (real-time
bidding with 100ms max latency and 70B requests daily, real-time machine
learning with 1ms max latency), mission-critical systems (this is how we make
money) and enjoy working on a strong frontend development team
([http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2017/08/29/how-to-
run-a...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2017/08/29/how-to-run-a-front-
end-infrastructure-team.html)).

Learn more about us here
[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/)

I am happy to tell you more over coffee in SF or by email, dialtone@adroll.com

~~~
br3w5
Are you accepting UK-based applications?

------
jwoah12
BAMTech (formerly MLB Advanced Media) | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

BAMTech is the technology and digital media company spun out of Major League
Baseball, providing end-to-end video streaming solutions over web, mobile, and
connected devices. In addition to baseball, our platform powers video and
content for partners including HBO, WWE, NHL, Eurosport and more (soon to be
Disney and ESPN). We operate at the cutting edge of digital media at a time
when more people than ever are choosing to consume their media over the
internet.

The Content Engineering (CE) org builds the systems at BAMTech that interface
with content providers and enable internal and external consumers for all of
our partner companies to access media content and metadata. From team lineups
and editorial articles on MLB.com to video metadata on the HBO Now mobile app
to NHL team webpages, CDE’s services and applications enable us to make
content available to anyone that needs it.

As a Software Engineer on CE, you'll be part of a collaborative group of
developers who are serious about delivering quality software. You'll also be
encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional development:
take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work on an
internal side project.

We welcome candidates of all backgrounds and are actively working to foster a
diverse team and organization.

The interview process consists of a 45-minute online/phone interview followed
by a 4-hour onsite interview consisting of 4-5 technical sessions with team
members.

If interested, please reach out to me directly (details in profile). Only
candidates themselves, please.

------
chrmcg
FitMango | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE/REMOTE | fitmango.com

FitMango is transforming the fitness industry by making it easier and cheaper
for gyms to offer excellent personal training for their clients.

Our SaaS platform tracks detailed client data (think EHR for fitness),
replaces a trainer's notebook and stopwatch with an easy-to-use mobile app,
and allows a gym to write workout templates that get customized to each
client's specific and evolving needs.

One of our cofounders runs a successful boutique gym specializing in small
group personal training (1 trainer : 4 clients) that doesn't compromise on
customization. By automating away the paperwork and context-switching inherent
in this model, we're making it possible for larger gyms to offer drastically
cheaper personal training, with a view toward bringing about large-scale
improvements in public health.

Our investors own various gyms in Maryland and beyond, including more than 50
Planet Fitness franchises, and we have great relationships within the
industry. We're looking for fantastic developers to help us scale our SaaS
process, take ownership of features for new clients, and use the data we
generate to help our gyms provide more effective training.

Our front end is React and React Native with AWS Lambda and Dynamo on the back
end. We're looking to hire two engineers with complementary skill sets, so
whatever you're good at, send us an email at hiring@fitmango.com with a link
to a project you're proud of. As employee #5 (or 6), you'll make a huge impact
on our company and enjoy unlimited free personal training with a competitive
salary and equity package.

------
Katie_Leantaas
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

\- Series B Funded by top healthcare investors \- Ex-
Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient. Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and
specialty clinics across the country. LeanTaaS’ customers include some of the
nation’s largest hospitals including Stanford, Cleveland Clinic, NewYork-
Presbyterian, The University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer Center, and more. Our
team includes veteran executives and the brightest minds from Google,
McKinsey, Stanford, MIT, Duke, Berkeley, UIUC, and more.

We are looking for Engineers, Data Scientists and Product Managers who possess
an entrepreneurial personality and the talent to think outside the box to get
things done.

Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

HELP BUILD TECHNOLOGY THAT SAVES LIVES!!

------
liamk
WinterLight Labs
([http://www.winterlightlabs.com](http://www.winterlightlabs.com)) | Machine
Learning Engineer | Toronto, Canada | Full Time | Onsite & At home

WinterLight Labs is a Toronto-based company which has developed cutting-edge
software for objectively measuring cognitive impairment by automatically
quantifying hundreds of aspects of speech and language using natural language
processing algorithms and machine learning. We are seeking a Machine Learning
Engineer ​to specialize in the development of automatic speech recognition
(ASR) and machine learning (ML) models. This role may involve:

● In-house implementation of state-of-the-art ASR models, using deep neural
networks and open-source tools, such as Kaldi. ● Research and development of
methods for online re-training and adaptation of ASR models, especially for
individuals with speech disorders (e.g., aphasia) and elderly voices ●
Analysis of the robustness of lexico-syntactic features derived from errorful
ASR transcripts. ● Implementation of additional lexico-syntactic, semantic,
and pragmatic features derived from textual transcripts ● Implementation of
additional acoustic features derived from the speech signal ● Optimization of
feature selection and dimensionality reduction techniques ● Optimization of
model hyperparameters, and experimentation with a variety of model types. ●
Optimization of multi-view approaches to data fusion ● Leveraging unsupervised
and supervised approaches to data fusion

For more information:
[http://www.winterlightlabs.com/docs/JobdescriptionforIRAPML....](http://www.winterlightlabs.com/docs/JobdescriptionforIRAPML.pdf)

------
jackietreehorn
Cloudflare Application Security Engineer (San Francisco) and Data Engineer
(San Francisco or London) Visa okay and ONSITE

Cloudflare’s Engineering Team builds and runs the software that handles about
10% of HTTP requests on the Internet today. We also build and run the internal
tools that builds and runs our software.

The Engineering Team is split into two groups: one handles product development
and the other handles operations. Product development covers both new features
and functionality and scaling our existing software to meet the challenges of
a massively growing customer base. The operations team handles one of the
world’s largest networks with data centers in 116 cities worldwide.

Application Security Engineer - San Francisco We are looking for experienced
Application Security Engineers to help us in our mission to build a better
internet. Part engineer, part hacker, you will work in our product security
team building and breaking new products and services.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cloudflare/jobs/726451#.Wamai9O...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cloudflare/jobs/726451#.Wamai9OGOmk)

Data Engineer - San Francisco or London You will be responsible for helping to
design, build, operationalize, and scale one of the biggest data pipelines in
the world. Our stack includes Kafka, Elasticsearch, OpenTSDB, Spark Streaming,
PostgreSQL, and Go microservices.

Apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/cloudflare/jobs/584886#.WamawNO...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/cloudflare/jobs/584886#.WamawNOGOmk)

------
lacjobs
LA Clippers | Basketball Operations Database Administrator | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-time | On-site Our Basketball Analytics Department is looking to hire an
experienced database administrator who will work closely with the Basketball
Analytics Department, IT Department, and other members of the Basketball
Operations staff. The DBA will assist with maintenance and improvement of
current database infrastructures, while also managing interaction with
multiple outside data sources. Interested applicants should reach out via
email (analyticsjobs AT clippers DOT com)

Principal Responsibilities:

\- database performance tuning

\- Security

\- Developing high availability solutions, replication

\- Replication

\- Solution strategies

Characteristics / Qualifications:

\- 3+ years of relevant SQL Server 2012+ experience is a must.

\- Experience with Rest APIs data warehousing and processing large JSON and
XML files.

\- Experience with clouded SQL library management software for documentation.

\- Experience working with high availability database systems.

\- Preferred experience with cloud-hosted servers (e.g. Microsoft Azure,
Amazon Web Services).

\- Preferred experience with Microsoft's SAAS Cloud's API (Office 365,
PowerBi, PowerApps, SharePoint, OneDrive, Office Graph).

For more detail see:
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobskey....](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobskey.cfm?s=clippers#117650)

------
lavalampkid
343 Industries | Senior Software Engineer, Graphics Engineers, PRINCIPAL SDE
LEAD - ANIMATION, SENIOR NETWORKING GENERALIST, SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER –
PIPELINE/DCC | Full-time| Redmond, WA | Several slots available

Apply here: [https://www.halowaypoint.com/en-
us/343/careers](https://www.halowaypoint.com/en-us/343/careers) Or, PM me
about a specific position and I can try to get it into the right hands.

343 Industries is dedicated to making world class sci-fi entertainment
experiences in a beloved and legendary universe. As part of Microsoft Studios,
we are a team of dedicated artists, engineers, designers, animators,
producers, storytellers and dreamers from every walk of life, focused around
the shared vision of making the most compelling and beautiful worlds in the
industry. Located in Redmond in the beautiful and inspirational Pacific
Northwest, we’re focused on excellence, innovation and fun.

We’re charged with the past, present and future of Halo, a campaign,
multiplayer and story-driven collection of awe inspiring experiences, and job
one is to drive that universe forward in compelling and engaging new ways.

------
MrBusch
Wheelhouse | Senior Data Scientist | San Francisco ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/wheelhouse/jobs/811845#.WamDmtM...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wheelhouse/jobs/811845#.WamDmtMjHBI)

We're building a data-driven hospitality company, and data science is the
foundation of our success.

Over the last 2.5 years, our team has worked to develop the world's most
accurate pricing engine for short-term rentals. We use this pricing engine to
power an increasing set of product lines, including Wheelhouse Pricing.
Building this pricing engine required (and still requires) us to borrow from a
wide range of statistics and ML approaches, including methodologies we found
in bio-sciences and other realms.

Now, we're looking to add another data scientist who is passionate about
building interpretable machine learning models, and taking them from research
to production. These models help our software customers price their homes
accurately, and also serve as the foundation of our relationships with many of
the world's largest real estate companies.

Our data science team is closely integrated with the engineering team, and we
are not shy of full stack tasks from DevOps to front-end integrations. We use
open source and homegrown tools in a cloud environment to build the data-
driven foundation of all our products.

We currently use Postgres, Redis, R, Ruby/Rails, React, AWS - so in depth
experience in any of these areas is definitely a plus. But we’re always open
to new technologies and are just as eager to learn as you are.

Please reach out: andreas@usewheelhouse.com

------
jameincke
CloserIQ | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for these roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Associate: [http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid of sales & recruiting where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Implementation Developer| Radnor, PA| ONSITE|
VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We're seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and support multi-threaded applications
with a strong emphasis on high performance. • Optimize our trading strategy
implementation and performance analysis platform using network and systems
programming. • Create tools to process, store and analyze quote, order and
financial data. • Work closely with our quantitative research analysts,
engineers and other groups to provide software solutions.

Requirements • Professional-level C++ programming experience in a Linux
environment. • A Computer Science or Mathematics degree. • Outstanding problem
solving skills. • Knowledge of shell scripts and other languages including
Perl, Bash or CSH is a plus. • Experience with relational databases including
Sybase, SQL Server and Oracle is a plus. • Experience with GUI design is a
plus.

Please submit your resume to: [http://grnh.se/2c8uwp1](http://grnh.se/2c8uwp1)

------
ThousandEyes
ThousandEyes | Engineering Leads/Managers | San Francisco | ONSITE

ThousandEyes is a network intelligence platform that delivers visibility into
every network an organization relies on, enabling them to optimize and improve
application delivery, end-user experience and ongoing infrastructure
investments. Leading companies, such as ServiceNow, eBay and Twitter, as well
as 41 members of the Fortune 500, use ThousandEyes to improve performance and
availability of their business-critical applications and network
infrastructure. ThousandEyes is backed by Sequoia Capital, Sutter Hill
Ventures, Tenaya Capital, GV and Salesforce Ventures with headquarters in San
Francisco, CA.

We're looking for hands-on engineering leads/managers to make a direct impact
on our team. We believe in close-knit, collaborative teams where everyone has
an equal voice. Our web application technology stack is: d3.js , AngularJS,
Sass, Spring Framework, MongoDB, MySQL.

Check out all of our engineering positions and insights into engineering
culture at ThousandEyes:
[https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers/engineering](https://www.thousandeyes.com/careers/engineering)

------
pdevine
TaskRabbit | Fullstack React.js / Ruby Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
Visa considered | [https://tr.co/](https://tr.co/)

Each day brings more chores and less time to accomplish them. Whether someone
needs a handyman, house cleaner, mover or delivery person, TaskRabbit delights
clients by matching the right skilled person in minutes. On the other side of
the marketplace we help our Taskers earn a living by setting their own prices,
defining their working hours, and give them control to help people when and
how they want in the most supportive marketplace.

You'll be a member of our engineering team, helping us build out the web
applications that drive our business. We have applications for clients to hire
taskers, for taskers to register with the platform, and for our internal users
to administer the service. We use React.js on the frontend, and Rails on the
backend. We're ideally looking for a full stack engineer but would be thrilled
to hire a competent front-end engineer who has aspirations to learn Rails
someday.

Job Description: [http://grnh.se/pl7qst1](http://grnh.se/pl7qst1)

------
adhsu01
Speak | iOS Engineer | San Francisco | usespeakeasy.com | Full Time | ONSITE
[https://angel.co/speak-4/jobs](https://angel.co/speak-4/jobs)

Speak (YC W17) is an AI English tutor on your phone. Our app features a cast
of fun virtual characters that we’ve carefully created to improve your English
fluency as quickly as possible. We’re building speech recognition that can
understand heavy accents and that lets users actually have conversations in
English—without needing a human partner.

We launched only a few months ago and users all around the world are already
having over 50,000 conversations per week with our virtual characters. We’re
backed by Y Combinator and some of the best investors in the world.

We’re looking for our first iOS/Swift engineer to lead mobile development and
eventually help grow and lead the team. We want to talk to you if you are a
curious person, care about the details of a great user experience, and can
build fast.

We’re currently a tiny team of 4 working out of a beautiful brick office in
the SoMa district of San Francisco. Email us at jobs@usespeakeasy.com, and
come help us build the way the next billion people will learn English.

------
jschwartz11
Voodoo Manufacturing (YC W17) | Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://voodoomfg.com/jobs](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs)

We are building a digital factory to make manufacturing as fast, affordable,
and scalable as software.

\--

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Product Manager ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/product-manager](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/product-manager))

* Software Developer ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/software-developer](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/software-developer))

* ML Engineer ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/machine-learning-engineer](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/machine-learning-engineer))

* Content Marketing Manager ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/content-marketing-manager](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/content-marketing-manager))

* Customer Support ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/customer-support-manager](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/customer-support-manager))

Please email jobs@voodoomfg.com if you’re interested in applying.

------
Gorbzel
Fulcrum | Android/iOS, POs/PMs, QA | Chicago, IL | Remote - US Only (Travel to
HQ occasionally required) | Visa: H1B transfer (US only at this time) | Full-
time

We're the mobile team at a professional services company whose mission is to
optimize business and back-office processes in our target industries.
Specifically, you'd be joining a small but enthusiastically growing group of
engineers and product specialists building native mobile apps that transform
our client's decision making and supply chain operations.

We believe enterprise scale provides opportunities for revolutionary tech
developments that equal or surpass those in the consumer space, so while you
won't find our software on Google Play or the App Store, you will find us
leading the push for mobile-first solutions at top firms worldwide. This focus
on disruption serves not only as a daily motivator to ship best-in-class
software, but also to invest in and remain on the forefront of innovative
technology. We're looking for new colleagues to join us and take over
enterprise proserv.

Email me w/ any questions or to apply (please include a brief cover letter,
resume, and portfolio): zmartin@fulcrum-gt.com

------
AimeeFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Robotics Engineer

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/txorfk1](http://grnh.se/txorfk1)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our Series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: As Robotics Engineers at a 3D printing company, we apply an
interdisciplinary approach to solving technically hard problems. We write
software for precise motion control & accurate sensor readings, whilst making
design decisions that allow us to move quickly and develop systems faster.

YOU WILL:

* Can share a strong portfolio of previous work

* Engineer electro-mechanical systems for 3D printers

* Have experience working on multi-disciplinary engineering products

* Write software, build electronics, and design mechanisms

* Experience in using Python or a similar language to analyze data

* 3+ years of industry experience

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/txorfk1](http://grnh.se/txorfk1)

------
richardni
Cruise Automation | Software Engineers, Data Scientists, and more! | San
Francisco | ONSITE

[http://grnh.se/1v6bo51](http://grnh.se/1v6bo51)

We're generally hiring for one of two types of SW engineers:

Autonomous Vehicles Software Engineer: work on performant, safety-critical
code that runs on a self driving car.

Main language: C++. Bonus Points: Robotics, Algorithmic development, Lidar,
SLAM, Sensor Fusion, Machine Learning, Spatial Reasoning, Optimization, Linear
Algebra, device drivers, firmware.

Backend or Full Stack Engineer: shape the user experience of getting into a
self driving car and process massive amounts of data at scale. Help our team
go faster by building tools.

Main languages: Go, Node.js. Bonus Points: Python, C++, SQL, Docker, Kafka,
Hadoop, Spark, React, Webpack, Babel, AWS.

To work as a software engineer on our AV team, click here:
[http://grnh.se/xcedjm1](http://grnh.se/xcedjm1)

(Job post advertises for senior SW engineers, but non-senior engineers also
welcome to apply)

For all of our listings, click here:
[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Check out this video of our car driving fully autonomously through SF!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer Visas Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
crummy
Saucelabs | Java and frontend developers | Full-time | ONSITE in Berlin, DE

Here in Berlin we've made a mobile testing platform that allows developers to
run automated and manual tests on hundreds of real iOS and Android devices.
I've worked for Saucelabs (nee TestObject) for two years and genuinely love it
- there's about a dozen of us in development work and we work together well
with a lot of freedom to make change.

We have a backend position open, if you want to help us strengthen and
stabilize our codebase as we scale up:
[http://grnh.se/f8enm41](http://grnh.se/f8enm41) We're also hiring for a
frontend position, as we move from our old Angular codebase to React to
integrate with the UI of our parent company:
[http://grnh.se/8rcpj31](http://grnh.se/8rcpj31)

There are a bunch of other open positions, mostly in San Francisco too. Here's
the full list:
[https://saucelabs.com/company/careers](https://saucelabs.com/company/careers)

Happy to answer any questions you have - email me at mcrum at saucelabs.com if
you like!

~~~
Killeroid
Just sent you an email :)

------
maeldun
Course Hero | Senior Software Engineer: Business Infrastructure | $130K -
$158K + equity | Redwood City | Full-Time Onsite

Technology is revolutionizing the way we learn, and Course Hero is committed
to increasing the accessibility of educational resources so students are
empowered to thrive academically. We're growing fast, we're profitable, and
we're looking for new team members to help us plot our course towards future
success.

We're hiring a Senior Software Engineer on our Business Infrastructure team.
Our team is small, so you'll experience projects from start to finish, solve
complex technical challenges, and work closely with product managers and
designers to craft product features our customers love. The Business
Infrastructure team keeps the engine running at Course Hero-- we do everything
from scaling our in-house payments infrastructure to building core
functionality for our site and automating processes to help our internal teams
move fast! Oh, and we built Course Hero's first microservice. Join us to build
more and make your mark in ed-tech.

Apply at [http://grnh.se/phbwyq1](http://grnh.se/phbwyq1).

------
acv
Terbium Labs | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | Remote OK |
[https://terbiumlabs.com/careers.html#software](https://terbiumlabs.com/careers.html#software)

Terbium Labs is the world's premier dark web data monitoring company. We are a
VC-backed startup with well-known enterprise clients. We are growing our
Engineering team to help us continue to be leader in this emerging market.

We primarily operate a large-scale dark web crawler which we then transform
into a variety of data products for internal and client consumption. We work
primarily in Python and on AWS across a wide variety of domains such as
distributed computing, systems engineering, data engineering and big data.

Company: [https://terbiumlabs.com/](https://terbiumlabs.com/) Openings:
[https://terbiumlabs.com/careers.html#software](https://terbiumlabs.com/careers.html#software)
Culture:
[https://terbiumlabs.com/careers.html#culture](https://terbiumlabs.com/careers.html#culture)
Contact: careers@terbiumlabs.com

------
gfloyd
CATS | Minneapolis, MN | Frontend & Full Stack Engineers | Full-time | ONSITE

CATS ([https://catsone.com/](https://catsone.com/)) provides a powerful, full-
featured applicant tracking system for recruiters and small businesses.

We're especially looking for engineers with a keen eye for UI and UX. We're
primarily looking for JavaScript experts (Vue.js and some React) and anyone
with a lot of experience building great-looking, intuitive interfaces for web
applications. Our backend is PHP, so experience there would be great as well.

We're located in a skyway-connected office in downtown Minneapolis. Founded in
2007, we're a small, growing team and we're bootstrapped and profitable.

Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.catsone.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrd...](https://jobs.catsone.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=6511908)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.catsone.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrd...](https://jobs.catsone.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=1496598)

------
KimNJF
Senior Software Engineer - Test Frameworks | Hedge-fund | Chicago | Onsite |
Full­time | Best compensation in Global Finance with a top Hedge Fund

The Software Test team is tasked with the continual evaluation of existing
tool chains and procedures to drive exceedingly high levels of test coverage
with minimal impact to the software development life cycle. Members of this
team spend time reviewing and analyzing existing tools developed both
internally and externally to identify the best possible solutions. They will
work closely with members of teams across the organization to drive continued
improvement of our testing platform from both usability and transparency
perspectives.

Key Responsibilities:

\- From scratch, drive the architecture and development of a centralized
testing framework to be used across asset classes, markets, and businesses. \-
Collaborate across groups to drive centralized practices that accommodate for
varying business needs. \- Create modular and extensible test interfaces to
enable rapid integration of new and evolving protocols and software under
test. \- Develop an integration test framework that works in concert with
continuous integration environments to provide immediate feedback.

Skillset Requirements:

\- Minimum 5+ years of relevant Software or Software Test Engineering
experience. \- Senior-level experience programming in Python, Java, C++ or C#.
\- Proven track record building clean, scalable software. \- Experience
partnering with cross-functional teams to drive large projects on a global
basis. \- Excellent written and verbal communication skills.

If you are interested in discussing further, please send me an email at:
kim(dot)boloorian(at)njfsearch(dot)com

------
Jemaclus
Shipt | Search Engineer, Software Engineer, Ionic Engineer | San Francisco,CA
or Birmingham, AL | Full-Time

Shipt is improving lives by giving people back more of their time, the most
valuable resource. Be a part of building an amazing grocery delivery
experience. Our culture is high energy, entrepreneurial, and autonomous.

My team is looking specifically for a Search Engineer, someone who is familiar
with Algolia, Elasticsearch, Solr, Lucene, or other search engine
technologies. We're definitely looking for people with experience in Go, Ruby,
and Javascript. We have a great culture, focusing a lot on automating all the
things, including continuous integration, continuous deployment, metrics for
everything imaginable. We're growing super fast, and would love to have some
amazing people join our team. The position is available either in San
Francisco, CA or Birmingham, AL

We have other open positions available across the gamut! For more information,
check out the jobs page:
[https://www.shipt.com/careers](https://www.shipt.com/careers)

If you're interested, feel free to apply through the site or give me a PM.
Happy to chat about it!

~~~
isuckatcoding
Cool service but how does this differ from say instacart or the dozen other
services like it?

------
tres-m
Tres Solutions | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, Austin, Beirut | Remote |
[http://tressolutions.com/](http://tressolutions.com/)

We are a rapidly growing maritime analytics start-up, focused on providing
smart digital solutions to disruptively change how shipping companies assess
and improve performance. Our mission is to enable shipping companies across
the globe to reduce fuel consumption, minimise emissions and increase
operational efficiency.

In a little more than a year, we have grown into a top-5 market player. We are
seeking to add a passionate, experienced software engineer who wants to
contribute meaningfully to new product design and development. The ideal
candidate is an awesome engineer with full stack knowledge, preferably with
remote work experience, who doesn’t mind a little hard work and working after
hours. We have a lot of interesting automation and optimisation problems to
solve, so a few years of experience in Python and/or Angular is preferred, and
knowledge in maritime engineering is a definite plus!

If this seems interesting, please send your resume to marc [@] tressolutions
[.] com and let's chat!

------
mkucia
VSR | Security Consultant / Penetration Tester | Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me | Cambdrige, MA | Backend & Frontend Dev | Onsite or Remote |
Full-time | $130k-$150k

Hi! Outcomes4Me is transforming how patients and their families navigate
treatment options. We’re in the early development / architecting phase as we
build the platform from the ground up. This means you’ll have the opportunity
to help us with: building the foundation, making architectural decisions,
wiring together necessary building blocks as iterate on the product.

I'm one of the founder on the team, and can answer questions about the product
and team. Let me know if you have any questions about what we do and why. if
you’re interested in the roles pls reach out: abdin [at] outcomes4me [dot] com
or directly send CV to jobs [at] outcomes4me [dot] com

2 critical engineering roles that are open:

[https://angel.co/outcomes4me/jobs/262212-senior-chief-
engine...](https://angel.co/outcomes4me/jobs/262212-senior-chief-engineer-
search)

[https://angel.co/outcomes4me/jobs/262204-mobile-front-end-
en...](https://angel.co/outcomes4me/jobs/262204-mobile-front-end-engineer)

------
sirdavid
MullenLowe Boston | Mid-level Developer (fullstack) | On-site, Boston | Full-
time |
[https://us.mullenlowe.com/jobs/2470](https://us.mullenlowe.com/jobs/2470)

We're looking for a Mid-level Fullstack Developer with frontend leanings to
join our Boston team. Project workload could range from building frontend code
from scratch, helping maintain some of our ongoing client sites and work with
members of our design, UX, content, analytics and account teams to build sites
and other digital products for our clients.

You would be joining an office of 400+ employees and a tech group of 25+
designers, developers and QA specialists.

Some requirements:

\- Rock solid HTML and CSS skills, knowing where and when to leverage emerging
technologies and how to mitigate browser/device inconsistencies.

\- Experience with modern front-end tooling standards (SASS, Grunt/Gulp, Git,
etc).

\- Experience with back-end programming languages (PHP and/or Ruby preferred).

\- Experience with at least one modern CMS (Drupal, WordPress, etc.).

\- Experience with at least one modern server-side MVC framework (Rails,
Laravel, etc.) and how they relate to server and client-side Web development.

Perks: \- 401k with up to 6% matching (Eligible after one month of
employment).

\- Full health/dental benefits.

\- Fully-stocked beer/wine closet opened up every Thursday and Friday at 4pm.

If you're interested in applying, feel free to apply online at our site and
mention you saw the job on Hacker News (or mention me: Dave Lee).

------
burnout1540
HelloSign ([https://www.hellosign.com](https://www.hellosign.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

We're hiring front-end, full-stack, and back-end developers of all experience
levels to work on our two flagship products, HelloSign and HelloWorks. Our
mission is to reduce the friction associated with contracts and complex
document workflows.

HelloSign is built with Symfony PHP and HelloWorks is built in Elixir. Both
primarily leverage React on the front-end.

Our typical hiring process is quick, involving a phone screen and one on-site
interview.

More info about the just launched HelloWorks (Elixir & React/Redux) here: *
[https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks](https://www.hellosign.com/products/helloworks)
* [http://blog.hellosign.com/the-new-web-elixir-phoenix-
channel...](http://blog.hellosign.com/the-new-web-elixir-phoenix-channel...).

We're also hiring Data Engineers, QA Automation Engineers, and more.

Job listings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign](https://jobs.lever.co/hellosign)

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | onsite | visa | interns

    
    
      Junior/Senior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> http://grnh.se/i7n81y1
      Junior/Senior Front End Developer (react) -> http://grnh.se/u1gbiq1
    

We are 50 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our marketplace. Having evolved towards react and a service
oriented architecture with docker and go, we are looking for smart and capable
individuals that like to work on the full stack.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional teams
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you like
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams
      any hardware/software/tools you need
    

Our open source projects
[https://github.com/MEDIGO](https://github.com/MEDIGO) Our Values
[https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values](https://www.medigo.com/en/it-values)

------
infiniteloop91
ONSITE | Front-End Drupal Developer | Patch Media

Patch is looking for a nimble front-end software engineer with a great UI
sensibility to elevate our front-end and back-end platform experience. You
will help us build fast applications that are built to scale. You will engage
with problems that need singular, inventive and creative solutions and not
just specifications.

 __Drupal and PHP experience required.

Candidates Should Possess:

Strong and demonstrable HTML/ Javascript (JQuery) / CSS / SASS skills
required. Strong experience with Drupal 7 required Strong experience with
Drupal theming Strong and demonstrable MySQL, PHP skills. This is not a back-
end position, but you'll need to be comfortable with PHP and MySQL.

Ability to manage your own dev environment Ability to create semantic and
compliant HTML Well versed in version control systems, most importantly, Git
Required:

Excellent teamwork skills and a sense of humor. You also MUST be local -- or
local enough to be in the office at least a few days a week.

There is enormous chance to grow at Patch, as well as to gain singular
experience working at one of the largest, fastest news sites in the country.
It s also probably the most fun.

If you are interested please email moderation@patch.com.

------
akhiln
Seneca Systems (senecagov.com) | Senior Software Engineer | Redwood City, CA |
Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://senecagov.com/careers](https://senecagov.com/careers)

At Seneca, you'll build world-class software for local governments that
desperately need it with a team of engineers focused on delivering excellence
through code. Your code will be carefully reviewed, and you'll carefully
review the code of others. You'll write tests so comprehensive that they can
act as documentation, but you'll write documentation because you care about
making sure future engineers can understand the work you've done.

As a senior software engineer, you'll also work to ensure that more junior
members of the team grow to meet their potential, and you'll strategize with
our VP of Engineering to develop the roadmap for future sprints. You'll help
the customer success team when they run into bugs, and you'll sit in on demos
with customers every once in a while to make sure you always have the needs of
our customers in the back of your mind.

GovTech is going to be be then next big thing, come be part of it!

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full-Stack and Front-End Engineers | Washington DC, SF |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus is a Y Combinator-backed company that builds fundraising software
for educational institutions. We're tired of schools being stuck with crappy
software that never changes, and we're working to bring actual innovation to
the space, and solve the hair-on-fire problems fundraisers face.

Michael Seibel, CEO of YC, expects us to be a household name in the next few
years:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296).
We were also covered by the Washington Post last year
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/)), and have more than 5x the number of schools using
us since it was published.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on
Rails, Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.

Please no recruiters or dev shops.

Reach out to careers@givecampus.com with a bit about why you're passionate
about education, and a project you've working on that you're particularly
proud of.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS, Python, Node.js, React,
Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience. Interview process: Phone
interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair programming interview, Technical
Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written tests, Cultural Interview, Social
Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
thaisa123
Geckoboard | Ruby Back-End Developer | ONSITE | London UK

We have a lot of interesting, creative work ahead and are looking for curious
problem solvers who can make our customers’ lives easier. You'll be joining a
friendly team with great people in an environment with empowered developers,
flexible working conditions, and a focus on skill development.

Thousands of businesses use Geckoboard to build TV Dashboards that help drive
growth and focus teams, by taking the complexity out of connecting their data
and understanding it at a glance.

We’re looking for a full-time Ruby Developer to work on our back-end
microservices. Geckoboard's view layer is handled by client-side JavaScript,
so all our Ruby apps are APIs. Our microservice architecture has evolved over
the years and we're looking for a pragmatic Rubyist who will apply best
practices to the system as a whole.

Oh, and did I mention we have a 5* and 100% approval rate on Glassdoor?

Drop me a line direct (thaisa@geckoboard.com) or apply here:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-201233-ruby-
backend-d...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-201233-ruby-backend-
developer)

------
bradyat
Slice | Full Stack Developer, Data Analyst, Data Science Manager| San Mateo,
CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE

Slice is online shopping, smarter. Slice is transforming online shopping and
retail by unveiling never-before-seen digital commerce data via its e-commerce
intelligence products, APIs, and consumer applications.

Slice operates a market research company, Slice Intelligence. With a data
panel of 5 million online shoppers – the largest of its kind – only Slice
offers vital intelligence that is the pulse of the digital economy—actual
purchases directly from online shoppers, on any device or location, reported
daily. Learn more about Slice Intelligence at www.sliceintelligence.com and on
twitter @SliceIntel.

Benefits & Perks:

* Competitive compensation package including base salary, bonus and Rakuten stock

* Medical, dental, vision and basic life insurance, FSA

* 401K plan

* Unlimited Paid Time Off

* Paid Parental Leave: Maternity (up to 22 weeks off / 16 weeks paid) and Paternity (up to 8 paid weeks off)

* Company shuttles from SF, East Bay and Caltrain stations with wifi, and Caltrain Go Pass

* $2,000 towards professional development (annually)

Roles:

Data Analyst, Marketing - [http://grnh.se/sidb4x1](http://grnh.se/sidb4x1)

Full Stack Developer - [http://grnh.se/gsh1p01](http://grnh.se/gsh1p01)

Data Science Manager - [http://grnh.se/1qh43l1](http://grnh.se/1qh43l1)

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Frontend Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com We
are looking for a talented Senior Front-end Developer with a passion to
develop a performant single-page web application with great user experience.
You will work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation application
for business travel. This position involves: Building and maintaining
reusable, testable UI components. Writing a readable, well-documented code.
Working closely with our product team to build new features. Working in an
Agile environment. Being able to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a
subject matter expert. What do we offer? Competitive compensation including
base salary, bonus and equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and
flexible working hours. This position requires full-time, in-house work in
Barcelona, Spain. We can help with relocation from anywhere in the world.
English is the official language at the office. Spanish is NOT required. The
link to apply is [https://travelperk.com/jobs/](https://travelperk.com/jobs/)

------
msadowski
Terabee | Drone Software Developer | Saint-Genis Pouilly, France | ONSITE |
[http://www.teraranger.com/](http://www.teraranger.com/)

Terabee develops and produces the world’s smallest, lightest and fastest
sensors and sensing solutions for advanced robotics. For our R&D Application
team we are looking for a Software Developer with drone/robotics experience.
As a member of the R&D application team you will be crafting software
solutions for customer platforms, and helping solve a vast array of
fascinating challenges in the robotics domain.

Ideal candidate would have programming experience with C++, Python and ROS
(Robot Operating System). Experience in working on SLAM, piloting drones,
working with Pixhawk flight controllers would be a huge asset.

We are located in Saint-Genis-Pouilly, France (on the border with Geneva,
Switzerland and right next to our partners at CERN.

If you are interested please send your CV and a cover letter to careers [at]
terabee.com with the title ‘Drone software developer’ in the subject line.

If you have any questions feel free to contact me either in the comments or at
mateusz.sadowski [at] terabee.com

------
DimagiMolly
Boston, MA OR Delhi, India OR Cape Town, South Africa| ONSITE | Dimagi
[https://www.dimagi.com/](https://www.dimagi.com/)

Dimagi is a global, 120-person software company that develops leading
technology for low-resource settings. Our software product, CommCare, is an
award-winning, open source platform that enables non-programmers to design and
launch customized mobile applications for Android devices. We work on a broad
range of international development issues including strengthening community
health programs, electronic medical records, care coordination, and remote
data collection. We have projects in over 67 countries from India to the
United States, and work with over 100 partner Orgs ranging from the UN to
small grassroots groups.

We are highly collaborative with partner organizations, and strong advocates
for open-source. At Dimagi, you will have the opportunity to grow your skill
set as well as make a real impact across the world. All of our developers have
the option to spend at least a few weeks each year traveling to international
field sites, implementing projects and interacting with end users.

We are hiring for multiple roles, job descriptions linked below:

Full-Stack Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/41a8kl1](http://grnh.se/41a8kl1)
Applications Engineer: [http://grnh.se/5f8h3e1](http://grnh.se/5f8h3e1)
[Boston Only] Technical Android Lead:
[http://grnh.se/7ndgkw1](http://grnh.se/7ndgkw1) [Delhi Only] Site Reliability
Engineer: [http://grnh.se/f1bxp41](http://grnh.se/f1bxp41)

------
azmorf
Handsome | Front-End Developer | Austin, TX | ONSITE or REMOTE |
[http://handsome.is](http://handsome.is)

We're looking to find the right people for the following roles:

1) A strong middle-/senior-level Front-End Developer to join us and work
together on a project with one of the top US-based consumer online tax
preparation services, rebuilding part of their user interfaces. Someone who
knows what reliable and maintainable front end code, markup and styling means;
ideally someone with experience doing full-stack development.

This is a 8-14 weeks contract opportunity with an option to become a full-time
employee. May be remote, but local (Austin, TX) is preferred.

2) A creative Front-End Developer who is used to and has the skillset of
creating some of the most amazing websites that you can see on award websites
like awwwards.com or thefwa.com. Our bar is really high on this one, and we're
looking for someone with a portfolio of the works of that level. Visual
awesomeness is a must; knowledge of React/Angular/etc isn't that important.

This is a full-time position. May be remote, but local (Austin, TX) or
relocation is preferred.

WHO WE ARE:

Handsome is a human-centered design and technology company that partners with
companies big and small to create impactful products. Our client partnerships
include FedEx, Keller Williams, Facebook, Home Depot, Nickelodeon and others.
Independently owned and headquartered in downtown Austin, TX.

Email me: alex[аt]handsome.is. In the email, please note which role you're
applying for, and include your portfolio (even if it's just a bulleted list of
URLs).

------
managerbyday
DataStax | OpsCenter Developer | REMOTE |
[https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/DataStaxCareers...](https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/DataStaxCareers/job/Anywhere---United-States/OpsCenter-Developer_1175)

OpsCenter is the tool of choice for anyone using DataStax Enterprise, based on
Apache Cassandra. Its web-based architecture is designed to improve admin
productivity in areas including monitoring and advanced task automation,
whether your cluster has 10 nodes or 1,000 nodes.

We’re interested in bringing on another couple of developers for our team,
focused mostly on back-end development with Java and Clojure. Some job
requirements / nice to haves:

\- Experience with distributed systems, and developing software which utilizes
the inherent strengths and challenges of distributed systems.

\- Experience with Java, the JVM, and the entire Java development ecosystem
(build tools, CI systems, etc)

\- Distributed consensus and coordination - understanding systems such as
zookeeper and etcd and their applications, paxos, raft, crdts

\- HTTP and REST - familiarity with DNS, HTTP verbs, response codes, caching,
compression

------
robertelevate
Elevate Security | Lead Front End Engineer | Oakland, CA | ONSITE |
www.elevatesecurity.com

Data breaches increase every year as attackers continue to target employees
for access and information. Elevate Security is creating a world where
employees are a company’s strongest asset in defending against hackers. We are
taking on this longstanding gap in the security space with a focus on
behavioral and data science to improve security behaviors across employees in
a measurable way. We’re looking for extraordinary and passionate people to
help us build this future and redefine the security landscape.

We're looking for a Lead Front End Engineer with very strong JS, CSS and React
experience. You think of yourself as an engineer first, but have an eye for
good design. If you've got full stack experience, all the better!

Please, no recent university or bootcamp grads. Also, we are unable to support
remote candidates or those outside the US needing visa sponsorship.

For more information, check out our job description and ping us on
[https://www.elevatesecurity.com/jobs/](https://www.elevatesecurity.com/jobs/).

------
ethanjdiamond
Job posting

98point6 | iOS Developer | Fulltime | Seattle, WA | ONSITE www.98point6.com

98point6 is building the next generation of primary care by changing the
relationship between healthcare and technology. By uniting leading-edge data
science with Board Certified Physicians we are working to make primary care
more convenient, accessible, and affordable. As we grow, you will have room to
grow alongside us and impact the future of healthcare.

Your role and impact

As a Mobile Software Engineer, you will collaborate with a small tight-knit
mobile team to help architect and develop out a mobile client to connect
patients with doctors in a streamlined, meaningful way. You will work with our
team of data-scientists, doctors and designers to create the best product we
can make; and you will be surrounded by people who are smart and passionate
about both our social and technical missions.

We'd prefer developers who have worked with Swift, but are open to anyone with
experience and a desire to learn.
[https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e...](https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e..).

------
janco
DESY | Software Developer, Firmware Developer | Hamburg, Germany | ONSITE |
[http://www.desy.de/](http://www.desy.de/)

DESY is one of the world’s leading research centres for photon science,
particle and astroparticle physics as well as accelerator physics.

MSK (Maschine Strahlkontrollen) group develops, builds and operates complex
control systems for beam control and beam diagnostics for FLASH, PETRA III and
European XFEL. The newly-established MicroTCA Technology Lab at DESY will
adapt, develop and market the high-end electronics for external customers in
research and industry.

Tech stack:

    
    
      * Hardware: mostly FPGA (Xilinx high-end)
      * Platoform: MicroTCA.4
      * OS: GNU/Linux
      * Software: DOOCS, EPICS, Python
    
    

Firmware developer:
[http://www.desy.de/v2/docs/1498038584.pdf](http://www.desy.de/v2/docs/1498038584.pdf)
(in German)

Software developer:
[http://www.desy.de/v2/docs/1497019079.pdf](http://www.desy.de/v2/docs/1497019079.pdf)
(in German)

------
whendriks
Avrios | Software Engineering (Backend / Java) | Zurich | Full Time | NO VISA
| ONSITE

Avrios is the first, fully digital vehicle fleet manager for companies of all
sizes. We are shaping how companies buy, use and sell their vehicles. With 27
billion in sales in Germany alone, this might just be the biggest market you
have never heard of.

We call Zürich, Switzerland our home, but with a team featuring over 16
nationalities, we are a group of talented people from around the world.
Fostering a truly open and progressive culture, combined with state of the art
engineering and creative approaches to marketing and sales - working at Avrios
is a powerful mix of purpose, challenge and most of all, fun.

We are looking for two senior backend (java) engineers:
[https://www.workable.com/j/E974817E75](https://www.workable.com/j/E974817E75)

We are also hiring various business roles, you can find all positions here:
[https://www.avrios.com/en/jobs](https://www.avrios.com/en/jobs)

Apply directly or get in touch with me at wouter (at) <company name> (dot) com

------
thirru
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17)
([https://shapescale.com](https://shapescale.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Computer Vision Engineer, Mechanical Engineer | $80K-150K
+ substantial equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We have recently launched a pre-order with thousands of sales and are looking
to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the mechanical and
computer vision side, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding arm.
On the computer vision side we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging and data collection. Both positions are perfect for
those looking to take a leading role in a fast growing startup that come with
great opportunities for personal and career growth.

Apply at [https://shapescale.workable.com](https://shapescale.workable.com).

------
CatAtOcter
SHAREIGHT LTD - Backend and Frontend Developers - ONSITE London, UK.
Permanent. Salary Range: 40K - 60K

SHAREIGHT is a platform business which imports, cleans, de-dupes and
normalises retail product data at scale. The proprietary technology runs 10bn
queries every day to determine what products are and their relevance to each
other (for comparison purposes). The output powers multiple interfaces in
various international channels, ultimately providing convenience for shoppers
and passing trade for retailers. Here are some examples:

www.octer.co.uk www.gaytimes.co.uk/shopping

We are currently looking for mid-level Backend and Frontend Developers to help
us create bleeding edge technology using a state-of-the-art Stack.

Backend: PHP 7.1, Symfony, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ

Frontend: CSS, SASS and BEM, Node.js, React / Redux, JavaScript ES2017

At Shareight every team member is given an opportunity to do something great;
as part of what we are doing together. Communication, ambition, co-operation,
focus and winning together, define the culture.

Get in touch to see the job spec and find out more!

Email: catherine.peach@octer.com Call: +447397 288 573 Catherine Peach - In-
house Talent Acquisition Manager

Visa sponsorship is not available at this time.

------
russell_h
ScaleFT | Customer Success Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time

ScaleFT is building a security platform, modeled after Google's BeyondCorp
architecture, to help IT and DevOps teams break from legacy appliance-oriented
security practices and deliver services in a secure and easy-to-use fashion.

We're looking for a Customer Success Engineer who is excited to help teams
adopt better security practices. In this role you'll be a member of the
engineering team and work with customers to help them deploy ScaleFT in
addition to making ScaleFT easier to adopt by building features and expanding
documentation.

An ideal candidate:

    
    
        - Is an intellectually curious US-based hacker
        - Has some DevOps, SRE or software engineering experience, including being on-call
        - Excels at clear written and verbal communication
        - Is outcome-oriented and wants to have an enormous impact on DevOps and IT teams
        - Wants to learn from us and has something to teach
    

If you're a hacker who is unhappy with the state of IT security and you want
to do something about it, we want to talk to you.

If this sounds like you, let me know, my contact info is in my profile.

------
vlozko
Wayfair | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Description

Wayfair is looking for an experienced iOS developer to join its already
amazing team of iOS developers. We've already built apps for Wayfair and Joss
& Main and we're looking for an experienced developer to complete our team and
help us to elevate our apps to the next level. Our retail apps display over 6
million products and are seen by over 4 million people per month!

We're a heavy Swift shop and do almost all development between our Boston and
Berlin offices. All the developers work on a wide variety of projects ranging
from UI down to the network stack. We strive for making a solid app with great
code coverage for our tests and an industry-leading very low crash rate of our
app. With a team size of over 20 developers, there's a lot of opportunity for
collaboration - both within the team and with others - and growth. We offer a
great work/life balance and equity grants. We also have great perks like
monthly team outings, company events, and host a number of tech talks for the
Boston area.

Officially, these are our requirements:

* Great communication skills and a sense of humor * A desire to be part of an excellent mobile team * 4+ years of iOS development – experience with Objective C, Swift, and/or Cocoa * Several apps already listed in the app store * Experience writing apps that consume RESTful services * A great understanding of Object Oriented Design, MVC, and web architecture * Understanding of web architecture and communication * Knowledge of SQL and a web language like PHP, Python, Java, or C# * Experience writing apps for retail is a big plus

Send me your resume/info to vlozko@wayfair.com and I can get a very quick set
of eyes on it.

------
osetinsky
Dots | Senior Backend Engineer | New York, NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.dots.co/dots/](https://www.dots.co/dots/)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/dots/jobs/39382#.WamPoHeGOOE](https://boards.greenhouse.io/dots/jobs/39382#.WamPoHeGOOE)

The people behind Dots are an eclectic mix of illustrators, musicians,
animators, designers and engineers that believe everyone can enjoy a great
game.

We're a happy team with great people in a beautiful office located in downtown
Manhattan, with lunch provided four days of the week (breakfast on the other
day):

[https://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/06/25/two-dots-hearts-
nyc/#.t...](https://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/06/25/two-dots-hearts-
nyc/#.tnw_CEDzB9Pg)

You have:

* A passion for great mobile games!

* Proficiency in our stack, which is currently Rails, Python, Node, PHP, and MySQL, but we are decidedly non-dogmatic about what the technology is.

* Full stack experience

* Extra bonus points for full stack mobile experience, or the desire to get your hands dirty with client side mobile development.

* The ability to be a self starter and leader.

* The ability to design data architectures and build relational databases (understand and communicate complex data models)

* Experience in HTML, CSS, Javascript, Ajax, and standard web interface technologies is a plus.

* The qualifications to work in the United States.

------
pabloroman_
The Next Web | Frontend and Full Stack developers | Full-Time | ONSITE
(Amsterdam, the Netherlands)

TNW is an international tech media company. Our site keeps more than 10
million people updated on tech's most fascinating stories each month. We also
organize TNW Conference in Amsterdam and New York, one of the most influential
tech conferences globally.

We are looking for frontend developers and full-stack engineers to help us
build our wide offering of products:

[https://thenextweb.com](https://thenextweb.com)

[https://thenextweb.com/conference](https://thenextweb.com/conference)

[https://answers.thenextweb.com](https://answers.thenextweb.com)

[https://index.co](https://index.co)

[https://tq.co](https://tq.co)

Our tech stack is built on PHP7 and Laravel. Our CMSs of choice are WordPress
and CraftCMS and in the frontend we use SASS and Vue.js.

Check out our open positions and apply here
[https://thenextweb.homerun.co/](https://thenextweb.homerun.co/)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~25-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, Golang, JavaScript, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and
Redshift, and we already have customers like Facebook, Tesla, and Paypal. We
ingest and parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when
people will change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Senior Data Scientist

* Senior Frontend Engineer

* Senior Fullstack Engineer

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

* Senior Technical Product Manager

* Product Designer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
asteroidminer
Planetary Resources (Asteroid Mining) | Embedded Systems, Distributed Systems,
Dev Ops, Full Stack | Redmond, WA | ONSITE |
[https://www.planetaryresources.com](https://www.planetaryresources.com)

We're growing our software team to build the systems and services that will
power the world's first asteroid exploration mission launching in 2020. We're
looking for engineers interested in building flight software for our
spacecraft, accompanying ground software for communicating into deep space, as
well as mission operations software.

The problems we are solving are not necessarily unique to space, and we'd
encourage anyone with experience in distributed systems, fault tolerant / high
reliability software, embedded systems, systems software, full stack / web
applications, Linux, or dev ops / CI to get in touch.

Please apply on our website: [http://www.planetaryresources.com/careers/job-
board/?gh_jid=...](http://www.planetaryresources.com/careers/job-
board/?gh_jid=788127#careers-job-board)

------
khaledh
Shopify | Senior Data Engineer | Waterloo, Ontario, Canada | On-site | Full-
time

Shopify is looking for a data engineer to join the Shopify Plus data team. You
will build data pipelines, ML pipelines, and data warehouse models to help our
analysts leverage the data to develop insights, and to enable the Shopify Plus
organization to make key business decisions. You will tackle challenging
problems, including extracting data from both internal and external sources,
transforming data using Spark and Python, modeling and aggregating data at
different grains, and building ML pipelines (including feature engineering,
model training, and evaluation). You will also work with the larger data team,
leveraging our Hadoop/Spark cluster, continuous integration/deployment, job
scheduling, monitoring, and reporting tools.

You’ll need to have:

\- Experience with data modeling, data transformation, and SQL

\- Experience with Apache Spark and Python

\- Experience with relational data stores

\- Strong programming skills, preferably in Python

\- Great team collaboration skills

It’d be pretty awesome if you have:

\- Experience with big data stores such as Redshift and Presto

\- Good understanding of distributed systems and cluster environments

\- Experience with data analysis

\- Working knowledge of machine learning

\- Some experience with data visualization

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/shopify/7887b412-23f7-46e9-9114-517b24...](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify/7887b412-23f7-46e9-9114-517b242be0c5?lever-
via=uQou3BhiDi)

------
danielam
Signafire | Data Engineer | New York | ONSITE
[http://signafire.com/careers/](http://signafire.com/careers/)

To apply, email jobs[at]signafire[dot]com with the subject line [Hacker News
Data Engineer] and your resume attached. Please include a brief personal
summary.

If you’re in New York and passionate about Big Data technologies and have an
interest in functional programming, distributed systems, text analytics, and
search: this is the job for you! Our data engineers build and support the
backbone of our software. We're a Clojure shop with a distributed processing
architecture powered by: Elasticsearch, Apache Storm, RabbitMQ, Redis, Docker,
Linux, and AWS. Experience with Clojure or these technologies is preferred but
not required. Local candidates only please. Check out more about the position
at www.signafire.com/careers

About the company: Signafire is the leader in data fusion and content
analytics. We enable the rapid collection, integration, and analysis of data,
allowing our clients to make smarter decisions using all of the data at their
fingertips.

------
bmdavi3
Procured Health | Full Stack Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full Time

As a Full Stack Engineer at Procured Health, you will directly impact our
healthcare system by writing and architecting software that enables hospitals
to lead real change in the industry. Our Engineering team is expanding and we
are looking for full stack engineers with strong front end development
experience - specifically Vue.js.

You will work in open source Python libraries, but don’t worry if you lack
Python experience. If you have Ruby on Rails, Perl, PHP or experience with
another open source language, we will teach you Python. You’ll also integrate
data from our machine learning software with various database backends like
PostgreSQL and Redshift and develop an interactive UI that drives user
adoption and engagement. The products you develop will be used by leading
health systems across the country to drive better decision making and patient
outcomes.

The successful candidate is a software engineer who is ready to play the
crucial role of building the applications that are essential to the success of
our business. You like constructive code review and writing useful tests. You
bring data to topics of debate. You work with other engineers, designers, and
product managers in an Agile environment to help everyone bring their best.
You focus on the value delivered to the user and help the team iterate toward
a better solution.

Stack: Django, Vue.js, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redshift, AWS

[https://procuredhealth.com/careers/](https://procuredhealth.com/careers/)
[http://procuredhealth.applytojob.com/apply/uEAQZR95mS](http://procuredhealth.applytojob.com/apply/uEAQZR95mS)

------
someear
Polly | Devs | Seattle, Bay Area| FULL-TIME (Onsite) or Contract (remote ok)
[https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

Polly is a venture backed startup that is taking a consumer like approach to
enterprise surveys. We deliver our solution exclusively in messaging (Slack)
and currently support thousands of companies. We’re a small team (8 employees)
with great traction in an emerging space, so there’s the opportunity to come
in and have tremendous impact on the product, the culture, the company, and
the space itself. Our stack is Node, Typescript, Meteor, AWS.

Our roles:

    
    
      * Mid/Senior Full Stack Developer (Seattle or Bay Area)
      * Mid/Senior Backend Developer (Seattle or Bay Area)
      * Mid/Senior Front-end engineer (Seattle or Bay Area)
    

We are also willing to take on 3 month contracts for senior remote devs
extremely proficient in Node, Javascript or Meteor.

Comp/Benefits:

    
    
      * Competitive salary + equity
      * Medical, dental, vision for you and your dependents
      * PTO
      * Paid parental leave
    

Send an email to me at samird@polly.ai and reference HN.

------
gavinheavyside
MyDrive | London, UK | Data Scientist, Data Engineer | Onsite | Full-time

MyDrive is a leading driver profiling company. As part of the Generali group,
we analyse car driver behavioural data for insurance companies, providing them
with an end-to-end telematics solution which helps them to understand how
their policyholders drive, and the risk they present.

Our Big Data Engineers are key and pivotal parts of the MyDrive team reporting
to the CTO. We are looking for smart people to enable MyDrive to remain a
world class data-driven company. You can get involved with the business at all
levels to ensure data architecture, design, and operations are efficient and
scalable.

Our Data Scientists are a well-established multi-cultural team and help us
discover insights hidden in vast amounts of telematics, claims, and sensor
data. You will be working closely with the other team members, applying data
mining techniques, statistical analysis, and identifying value to deliver even
better products. We are looking for someone who is independent, curious,
passionate and open-minded, who likes discussing ideas, sharing knowledge and
will bring something new to the table. The ideal candidate will possess a
background in computer science, actuarial science, mathematics or similar
quantitative discipline.

You can find out more about MyDrive at
[https://www.mydrivesolutions.com](https://www.mydrivesolutions.com)

email jobs@mydrivesolutions

You can find out more about the Data Engineer role and apply, here:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/152122/data-engineer-
mydrive-...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/152122/data-engineer-mydrive-
solutions-limited)

------
mda590
Balyasny Asset Management | DevOps Engineer | Chicago or NYC | Full-time

Balyasny Asset Management (BAM) seeks to be the "Amazon of Hedge Funds",
focusing on a diverse array of investment strategies to provide uncorrelated
returns to our investors. We're seeking a DevOps Engineer to join our
strategic infrastructure group.

We're looking for someone who is process driven and has a diverse technology
background with a particular focus on automation and orchestration
technologies. We are also really interested in finding someone who has
experience driving change within an organization. This role will be very
hands-on keyboard, implementing automation for all of our infrastructure and
application platforms, but will also be required to advocate for automation
and work with stakeholders across the technology organization.

Some of the tech we're using: AWS, GCP, VMware, Cisco UCS, Chef, Puppet,
Jenkins, TeamCity, GitHub Primary Languages: Python, Java, .NET

If you're interested in hearing more, or applying, shoot me an email (email is
in my profile) and I'm happy to provide more information!

------
willchu
LoadDocs | Frontend Engineering (Mobile and Web - React/React Native) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE, [http://loaddocs.co](http://loaddocs.co)

LoadDocs is building a modern operating system for logistics; our initial
focus is on over-the-road truck freight.

The majority of our team were part of the founding engineering team at
Addepar. We're well funded by 8VC, Goldcrest Capital, and a bunch of great
people who you’ve heard/read about.

Our frontend engineering team needs you. You’ll collaborate closely with our
product team to deliver a world class user experience on the web and mobile.
We use React/React Native for our mobile and web apps. We share a bunch of
code between the two platforms. It’s awesome.

We care more about technical fundamentals than we do with knowledge of a
particular technical stack. It’s helpful if you have experience with
JavaScript, CSS, HTML, and any web frontend frameworks.

If you’re interested, say hello to us at careers@loaddocs.co. We’re based near
Moscone Center in SF. I’m always interested in grabbing lunch/coffee/dinner
with cool people and great engineers.

------
AimeeFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Technical Recruiter

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/e5qb241](http://grnh.se/e5qb241)

THE COMPANY: We are a passionate team of engineers, designers, and problem-
solvers who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in
2011, Formlabs is committed to bringing innovative and sophisticated
fabrication tools into the creative hands of designers, engineers, and artists
around the world. We just raised $35 Million in our Series B.

JOB DESCRIPTION: Our People Operations team focuses on building a culture
where the best people can do their best work. From electrical engineers to
software developers, we are building a team so talented and diverse that we
can tackle any challenge.

YOU WILL:

* Keep Formlabs an amazing place to work by finding/growing people

* Find, interview, and hire the best candidates for our engineering teams

* Can prioritize and organize tasks

* Passionate about communicating with people

* Successful track record of recruiting high-caliber engineers

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/e5qb241](http://grnh.se/e5qb241)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Customer Success
Engineer (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS,) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

At DataKitchen we help make Analytics Agile. Increasingly Analytic Teams are
tasked with delivering both original insight and production analytics. At
DataKitchen we have created the world’s first company focused on enabling
DataOps. We do that by providing an Agile Analytic Operations product and
consulting services to build, operate, train and transfer an Agile Analytic
Environment. Our company is profitable, stable, rapidly growing and stock will
be part of the package. You should have solid SQL development experience along
with the ability to interface with customers (though there will be no
significant travel required). This position requires excellent technical
skills, good business communication skills, excellent attention to detail and
follow-up, and the ability to self-manage. You will get great exposure as you
work directly with our customers to tackle tough business challenges.

Working knowledge of SQL including creation and maintenance of tables, views,
indexes, and stored procedures. Some Python coding experience and experience
building Docker containers is a plus. AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a
plus. Flexibility and self-motivation – with a problem solver's attitude.
Excellent attention to detail. Ability to work independently yet collaborates
cross-functionally in a team environment. Highly effective written and verbal
communication skills with a collaborative work style.

We offer competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K, experienced
team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.
Contact info@datakitchen.io

------
dswiss
DSwiss AG | Linux System Engineer | Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE | CH/EU
passport needed |
[https://www.dswiss.com/en/careers/](https://www.dswiss.com/en/careers/)

The DSwiss internet data safe enables banks to provide their own end customers
with a digital continuation of the classic safe deposit box. In the private
customer segment (B2C), we provide and market the leading global internet data
safe service SecureSafe
([https://www.securesafe.com](https://www.securesafe.com)).

As a Linux System Engineer 80-100% (m/f) at our Zürich headquarters, your
tasks include:

\- Engineering, further development and maintenance of our back-end systems

\- Development of new configuration modules for new services

\- Much hands-on work and little "GUI configuration"

\- Further development of the Linux server infrastructure

\- Commissioning and testing of server infrastructure expansions

\- Ensuring high quality and compliance with SLAs / service availability

\- Participation in 3rd-level support including on-call service

Key technologies used at DSwiss include Red Hat and Debian Linux, Puppet,
KVM/libvirt and PostgreSQL. Some solid knowledge in scripting,
networking/firewalls, storage and high-availability setups certainly helps.

We offer a high degree of independence and individual development
opportunities in an innovative Swiss company undergoing a major phase of
growth. Regular team events, free coffee, drinks and snacks as well as
attractive employment conditions complete our offer. Contact us at
jobs@dswiss.com!

------
kminehart
FAYETTEVILLE, AR | ONSITE | UI/UX Developer | WEHCO Media

WEHCO Media is a local media conglomerate. WEHCO owns several regional and
state-wide publications in Arkansas, Tennessee, and Missouri, as well as
several cable companies in Arkansas, Texas, and Oklahoma.

This role will be working primarily with JavaScript (React and Polymer), Linux
or Mac OS, and design software like Photoshop or Krita / GIMP.

Our current large-scale project is a microservice-based CMS using Go, gRPC and
Kubernetes, with a React + Semantic UI admin panel, and an Polymer front-end.
We want to revolutionize the media industry with a flexible, media-oriented
CMS for managing multiple websites.

We absolutely need: * Strong design skills * In-depth understanding of
JavaScript * Knowledge of web accessibility standards in HTML5

Bonus points: * Experience with Docker and Kubernetes (and microservices) *
Knowledge of Go * Knowledge of gRPC * Familiarity with React and/or Polymer *
Knowledge of TypeScript, Dart, or Kotlin

We are not hiring remote developers, though this position could include remote
work.

Applicants out-of-state may receive assistance with relocation.

Email jobs@wehco.com for more information.

------
patv
Vitally | Senior Javascript Engineer (First Hire) | New York | Onsite

Vitally is looking for engineers to join us as we finish Techstars NYC this
summer.

Roles:

* Frontend engineer: [https://angel.co/vitally/jobs/231089-senior-lead-front-end-e...](https://angel.co/vitally/jobs/231089-senior-lead-front-end-engineer)

* Backend engineer: [https://angel.co/vitally/jobs/263310-node-back-end-engineer](https://angel.co/vitally/jobs/263310-node-back-end-engineer)

About Vitally:

We are a product analytics platform built for Customer Success. We help
Customer Success teams track the product metrics critical to customer
retention alongside their impact on those metrics. Check out our demo at
[https://play.vitally.io](https://play.vitally.io)

Our tech stack is evolving quickly, but we're building the front-end in
React/Redux + Typescript and the backend in Node + Typescript + Postgres.
Experience with any of those technologies is a plus, but we're open to
speaking with strong engineers who will pick things up quickly. Any experience
building data-intensive applications is also a plus - we deal with a lot of
data :)

As we grow, you'll be able to take a significant leadership role within our
engineering team. You'll also have the opportunity to be a member of the team
as we go through the Techstars NYC summer session, working alongside some of
the most promising startups and talented entrepreneurs in New York.

You can apply via AngelList or reach out directly to me at patrick@vitally.io

------
3riverdev
Donation Spring | Sales/Account Executive | REMOTE

Donation Spring
([https://www.donationspring.com](https://www.donationspring.com)) is a
fundraising platform that enables a wide variety of online giving directly
from a nonprofit or church's existing website.

We're in need of sales and account executives! Details:

\- Both part-time and full-time are acceptable. This is a super flexible, at-
your-own-pace position.

\- A sales or account executive background is helpful, but not necessarily a
requirement -- we'll consider anyone with relevant history and
personality/passion alignment.

\- Experience/familiarity with the nonprofit and/or church industry is a big
plus. Even more bonus points for bringing an existing network of prospects.
Located anywhere in the US. The more geographically diverse our team can be,
the better.

\- Pay is a generous 33% commission on the lifetime account revenue.

\- Must have a fun, easy going, and service-centered heart. Our primary focus
is serving both nonprofit/church missions as well as helping their staff in
tech-centric ways.

If that describes you, I'd love to chat! brett@donationspring.com

------
agotterer
Knotch | Senior Backend Engineers, Fullstack Engineers | NYC | On-site

Knotch ([https://www.knotch.it](https://www.knotch.it)) is a series A funded
($14M) feedback platform used by some of the world’s largest brands and
distributed on some of the internet’s most popular publications. Our stack
includes Ruby, NodeJS, Postgres, MongoDB, Rails, Grape, Express, Redis, React,
D3, StatsD, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, AWS, and more.

\- Our backend is primarily built in Ruby, but only a small percentage of our
code runs on Rails.

\- We prefer stable and known technologies over the new shiny tool on the
block

\- Our team isn't emotionally attached to our code. There's no sacred cows
here.

Benefits:

\- Free health, dental, and vision insurance. Free lunch. Free metrocard.

\- Unlimited vacation and sick days

\- Flexible work from home / remote policy

\- Dog friendly office

\- A healthy rotation of LaCroix flavors

Senior Backend Engineers:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814)

Fullstack Engineers:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=268197](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=268197)

------
thomas-d
Genomics plc | Oxford, UK | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.genomicsplc.com/](https://www.genomicsplc.com/)

Genomics plc is an ambitious genome analytics business formed in March 2014 by
four leading scientists at the University of Oxford, including Peter Donnelly
(Director of the Wellcome Trust Centre for Human Genetics) and Gil McVean
(Director of the Big Data Institute). The focus of the company is to use
genomic data to understand human biology, and our vision is to bring together
human genomic data linked to health and other outcomes, and to develop
sophisticated analytical methods for their interpretation in various
scientific contexts.

We are seeking a software engineer to be based in central Oxford, and further
information can be found at www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/. Applications
consisting of a CV and a cover letter should be sent to
recruitment@genomicsplc.com.

The recruitment process involves an initial phone screen followed by a short
coding test, and in person interviews with 2-3 team members and the Head of
Software and Technology.

------
cmuir
Underdog.io | New York | ONSITE | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io)

Underdog.io, a talent marketplace, is hiring a backend engineer in New York.
This role will have ownership over backend and DevOps on our Python (Flask)
and JavaScript-based stack. Underdog.io is a small, revenue-funded company
where everyone’s contribution and decision-making is directly impactful. Ideal
candidates have the skills and initiative to think deeply about everything
from code quality to internal processes to the broader market in which we
operate. Specifically, we’re looking for someone with:

\- Server-side development experience in Flask or a similar framework (Django,
Express, etc.).

\- Client-side development experience, preferably using a JS library like
React or AngularJS.

\- A deep understanding of HTTP and RESTful API design.

\- Familiarity with SQL databases (we use PostgreSQL) and general data
modeling practices.

\- Experience managing AWS environments and working with DevOps tools
(Jenkins, Docker, etc.).

\- A desire to contribute to open-source projects.

Email chris@underdog.io if you’re interested in learning more. No agencies,
bootcamp grads, or visa candidates.

------
gotthardt
Gotthardt Healthgroup | Senior Python Developer | Heidelberg | Onsite | Full
Time

Gotthardt Healthgroup AG is located in the historic city center of Heidelberg,
Germany. Our Mission is "Medical Evidence to Action". We want to improve
today’s healthcare processes and provide benefits to providers, payers, care
givers, patients and families. Our software aims to support the improved
detection and management of diseases, medication optimization, better and
faster clinical trials, real-world value and evidence, as well as increased
well-being for consumers.

We are seeking a Senior Python developer. Your responsibilities include:

• Develop and maintain our Python and Django based Backend APIs

• Maintenance and creation of automatic unit- und integration tests

• Automation of deployment and build processes

• Development of internal BI-tools to automate and optimize our business
processes

If you

• Have at least 1 year professional experience developing Python and better
yet Django

• Love programming and you try out „new“ technologies like Ansible, Docker and
Kubernetes for fun

• Know how to lay out and use relational databases

• Ideally also know how to setup up and use NoSQL databases

• Feel comfortable with agile software development

Then feel free to contact us at jobs@gotthardt.com

------
SWEngJobsKronos
KRONOS | HR GOOGLECLOUD/SAAS software = Engineering/Development | MONTREAL
(CANADA), +300 people| ONSITE only (can sponsor Work permits for Sr developers
with +7 years exp. | FRENCH ORAL UNDERSTANDING REQUIRED in most cases |
UNLIMITED PAID VACATION | WORK FROM HOME 1 TO 2 DAYS A WEEK | BONUS STARTING
AT 5% | TUITION FEES UP TO 5250$/YEAR | COLLECTIVE INSURANCE 100% PAID BY
KRONOS | No dress-Code | Free French courses at Work and much more

 __ _90% positions are now Front-end Angular.js 1.5 (on September 2017) or
Automation & Performance Engineering_ __

#Stack : GoogleCloud /Saas/Angularv1.5/Node.js/Express/Nginx/Docker/Kubernetes

\- Several Front-end Angular 1.5 developers (1 Senior position : goo.gl/n4Ubsw
+ other Jr/Intermediate with Angular 1.X or 2 experience). We will move to
Angular 2 or 5 in 2018

\- 1 Senior Front-end Angular.js Developer : goo.gl/LY68e8

\- 1 Lead Java8 Spring Developer (Montreal or British Columbia, Kelowna)
goo.gl/LYSWX6

\- 1 Full-Stack Java8/Angular 1.5 : goo.gl/pFBeQE

\- 1 Developer, Engine Optimization : goo.gl/wjmZQB

All our Montreal position here : goo.gl/8C7r4a

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Front-End and Full-Stack Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time

Lumi is making packaging simpler for e-commerce brands. We're solving complex
supply chain problems involving everything from creating production-ready
artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex systems of pricing,
manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging industry. Our engineering
team is fully remote and oriented towards functional programming.

Our stack: React, Haskell, Postgres. As an engineer at Lumi, you'll become an
important part of our diverse and dynamic team. You will be leading projects
building the architecture of our customer-facing site and backend tools.
Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, and DevOps Engineers. Our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like Django/Flask and
react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to keep exploring
what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
matt_oriordan
Ably | SDK developer | London head office | Remote (in Europe) | Full time

Ably is a global realtime data delivery platform that powers low-latency
communication between internet-enabled devices. We solve the hardest parts of
delivering the service reliably at scale so developers don’t have to.

We have a number of SDKs in all popular languages (see
[http://www.ably.io/download](http://www.ably.io/download)), and a spec that
all client libraries strictly adhere to (see [https://docs.ably.io/client-lib-
development-guide/features/](https://docs.ably.io/client-lib-development-
guide/features/)). We are looking for polyglot engineer with a minimum of iOS,
Android and Javascript experience to maintain and lead the development of our
open source client libraries.

Find out more at [http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-library-sdk-
deve...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-library-sdk-developer)

------
sebslomski
FINEWAY R&D | Chief Data Scientist| Munich, Germany | Onsite | Full-time

FINEWAY is a Smart Travel Concierge blending real human experts with cutting-
edge A.I. technology for perfectly tailored travel experiences.

We believe the future of travel is not search & compare but a delightful
conversation to deliver trips that match your unique style & intents. That’s
why we’re building an Artificial Intelligence powered by advanced statistics &
deep learning methods to decode your travel DNA better than anyone else. The
purpose? To magically deliver perfectly tailored travel experiences.

As Chief Data Scientist at FINEWAY, you’ll be responsible for leading a highly
qualified team of Munich-based engineers, data scientists & technologists to
shape the future of travel. You can find more info about the job in the
posting ([http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/chief-data-
scientist](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/chief-data-scientist)) or on our tech page
([https://fineway.ai](https://fineway.ai)).

------
JeffLutz
OnXmaps | REMOTE or Montana | Full time, US only | Mobile

Software Engineer, iOS Engineer |
[https://www.onxmaps.com](https://www.onxmaps.com)

We're looking for a great iOS developer with a passion for the outdoors. We’ve
just finished a complete rewrite at OnX (Swift, Kotlin and Elixir) and we’re
looking to expand our team to take full advantage of the new platform.

=== What we do ===

At OnXmaps we’re working to create a best in class GPS and mapping experience
for mobile devices and the web. If you want to push the boundaries of mapping
capabilities on mobile devices then OnX might be a perfect fit for you. We
have plenty of fun, challenging and rewarding projects ahead and we need a top
notch iOS developer to help us take our apps to the next level.

If you’re passionate about writing great software, love playing outside,
believe in protecting access to public lands and want to dominate the mobile
GPS market, please consider applying.

current job posting:

[https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=25](https://onxmaps.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=25)

------
gabriellep
Gravity Brands | Backend Developer | ONSITE, Downtown Los Angeles | $90,000 -
$150,000 + bonus

Gravity Brands is a marketing and advertising startup founded in 2014
specializing in delivering high quality products through continuous focus on
data-driven decisions and creation of engaging content. After achieving
profitability after 7 months of operation, we're in the process of scaling our
initial engineering team into a robust development team ready to tackle any
technical challenges as we grow and would love for you to join us.

Requirements: 3+ years in a full time software engineer role with OOP
experience

Loose Requirements: \- Expertise in Python and significant experience with
Django (or similar) \- SQL and No-SQL database experience, Familiar with
PostgreSQL \- Experience building and consuming REST-based APIs \- Familiarity
with AWS a plus \- Knowledge of Go or willingness to learn a plus

If you are interested, please reach out to me at gabrielle(@)gravitybrands.com
and add HackerNews in the subject line! We've made engineering hires off here
twice and look forward to our next round of candidates.

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco or Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. The Product Security team is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

Your skills and knowledge will be relied upon to provide engineering and
product teams with the security expertise necessary to make confident product
decisions. Your responsibilities will include (and are not limited to!)
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, automated tooling we
build, and 1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix
security issues across the codebase and will advise teams on the best way to
build something to prevent future security issues. Think "Fix today, automate
tomorrow".

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle.

Please send an email to prodsec-recruiting-group@uber.com with your resume
and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to you!

------
debuggest
InComm Digital Solutions | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer |
Portland, OR | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.incommdigital.com/careers](https://www.incommdigital.com/careers)
Come work in a collaborative environment in downtown Portland. Our stack is
.NET on the backend and React.js + Redux on the front end. Book clubs,
hackathon once per year, lots of pairing and mobbing, and free breakfast and
lunch once per week. Email me at rfaaberg at incomm dot com if you're
interested. No recruiters or spam please. Hiring mid-level and senior
engineers.

Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack .NET - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-e...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/5845/senior-software-engineer%2c-full-
stack-.net/job?in_iframe=1)

Software Engineer (.NET or React + Redux) - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6590/software-engineer...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6590/software-engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

Manager, Production Support - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6565/manager%2c-produc...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/6565/manager%2c-production-support/job?in_iframe=1)

All jobs - [https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyw...](https://careers-
incomm.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=&searchLocation=12781-12821-Portland&searchCategory=&mobile=false&width=1100&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-480&jun1offset=-420)

------
mauzepeda
STARTegy | Full-stack Software Engineer | Mexico City | Full-time | REMOTE OK

At STARTegy Venture Builder, we create high growth fintech startups for the
Latin American market. We work with multidisciplinary individuals, from
entrepreneurs, designers, engineers and marketers to create startups that will
have a positive impact in society and promote financial inclusion. At STARTegy
we identify market opportunities, test ideas in the market and make companies
grow. We provide all the resources needed to create a successful venture
including access to capital, advisors, partners and working space. We support
entrepreneurs and help them develop as the venture grows.

We are looking for a Full-Stack Software Engineer with experience in
python/django, and js/vue.js. Full Description / Apply:
[https://angel.co/startegy-venture-
builder/jobs/268753-senior...](https://angel.co/startegy-venture-
builder/jobs/268753-senior-full-stack-web-developer) (or email us at talent
[at] startegyvb.com)

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) or SF Bay Area (Burlingame) | Full Time | ONSITE

"Wag is the best-designed and most efficient app for summoning a dog walker
with some or no advance notice." \- NY Times
[https://wag.me/nytimes](https://wag.me/nytimes)

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our product and engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to
have a lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by
several top VCs and offer our services in more than 50 cities in the US.

We’re looking to hire:

\- iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

\- Android Engineers (Java)

\- Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

\- Data Analysts (SQL)

\- UI/UX Designers (iOS/Android)

\- Project Managers (Agile)

Apply here: [https://wag.me/ishiring](https://wag.me/ishiring) and we will get
back to you shortly!

~~~
rocketpastsix
I was interested till I saw those hours you posted. What a long day.

~~~
softawre
Yeah. Though 11-8 is a 40 hour work week.

~~~
rocketpastsix
9-7 certainly isnt, unless you are taking 2 hour lunches every day.

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using the power of high-intensity sequencing,
population-scale clinical trials, and state of the art Computer Science and
Data Science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology and
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection. We are seeking
passionate and talented individuals to join us in realizing our mission, which
has the potential to dramatically reduce the global burden of cancer.

Software Engineer (Front-end, Back-end:)
[https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a](https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a)

Data Scientist: [https://goo.gl/XmQtnk](https://goo.gl/XmQtnk)

Machine Learning: [https://goo.gl/laoyvF](https://goo.gl/laoyvF)

Product Management: [https://goo.gl/t7vNfo](https://goo.gl/t7vNfo)

* Please include a short note mentioning you saw the posting on HN.

------
rdammare
Faithlife | Android Software Developer | Bellingham, WA; Tempe, AZ | ONSITE,
REMOTE, full-time,
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/AndroidSoftwareDeveloper](https://faithlife.com/jobs/AndroidSoftwareDeveloper)

Faithlife is looking for an Android developer to join the Bible Study Products
Mobile Team. As a Software Engineer on the team, you will develop Logos Bible
and other apps, playing a key role as we enrich the way that our users
experience and study the Bible. You will work primarily in Kotlin and Java.

This is a full-time position at our office in Bellingham, WA; Tempe, AZ; or
remote. Please email your résumé, GitHub profile, StackOverflow profile and
other contact information to devjobs@faithlife.com.

Find out more about the interview process here:
[http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithli...](http://faithlife.codes/blog/2017/02/getting_hired_at_faithlife/)

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
pscarey
BaseUp | Android + iOS, Frontend or Full Stack Developers | Sydney, NSW,
Australia | ONSITE, INTERNS |
[https://www.baseup.com.au](https://www.baseup.com.au)

BaseUp has created a parking management platform for CBD buildings, which
combines a web portal, mobile apps and hardware to provide seamless management
and access control. Our platform automates management tasks, generates cost
recovery and provides employee benefits.

The right candidate will be interested in:

    
    
      - Providing great user experiences.
      - Ensuring the security of our platform.
      - Effective applications of IoT to produce business value.
      - New ideas for offerings to our customers.
    

We have recently closed a seed round, and are looking to hire 1-2 developers.
A range of experience is welcome, and compensation will match. If you're
interested in interning, we're also happy to have a chat.

Technologies:

    
    
      Mobile: Android (Java/Kotlin), iOS (Swift)
      Backend: Node.js, Typescript, GraphQL
      Frontend: React.js, Redux
    

Reach out to me: peter@baseup.com.au

------
techolution
Looking for Clojure developers location is NYC, NY.

This is Full time onsite position with one of my fortune 500 client.

• Good experience in Clojure • Need to have strong experience in Java
Development. • Need to have experience in Data structures and Algorithms •
Kotlin, Scala, Haskle, F#, Erlang, or Exlier are preferred • Prior experience
of programming in Java. • Good communication skills and need be a good team
player

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me | Cambridge, MA | Backend & Frontend Dev | Local or Remote | Full-
time | $130k-$160k

Outcomes4me is transforming how patients and their families navigate and find
treatment options. We’re an early stage funded startup, building out the
product from the ground up. This means you’ll have the opportunity to bring
simplicity and transparency to the healthcare system. re-inventing new patient
experience and help orchestrate a hybrid mix of smart data, and cloud enabled
services that works for patients.

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Front-end Software Engineer with 4+ years of experience with any modern
frameworks (React, React Native, Angular) more details here
[https://goo.gl/TDY3sR](https://goo.gl/TDY3sR)

\+ Sr. Backend / Chief Software Engineer with 6+ years of experience. more
details here [https://goo.gl/vu23Rb](https://goo.gl/vu23Rb)

if you’re interested to learn more feel to reach out: abdin [at] outcomes4me
[dot] com or send your CV directly at jobs [at] outcomes4me [dot] com

------
sebslomski
FINEWAY R&D | Software Engineer| Munich, Germany | Onsite | Full-time

FINEWAY is a Smart Travel Concierge blending real human experts with cutting-
edge A.I. technology for perfectly tailored travel experiences.

We believe the future of travel is not search & compare but a delightful
conversation to deliver trips that match your unique style & intents. That’s
why we’re building an Artificial Intelligence powered by advanced statistics &
deep learning methods to decode your travel DNA better than anyone else. The
purpose? To magically deliver perfectly tailored travel experiences.

As a Software Developer at FINEWAY, you’ll be responsible for building &
maintaining fast, accurate, robust & scalable data-processing services to
shape the future of travel. You can find more info about the job in the
posting ([http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/software-
engineer](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/software-engineer)) or on our tech page
([https://fineway.ai](https://fineway.ai)).

------
k70841
Element Science | Senior iOS Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite
| [https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-ios-engineer/)

Element Science| Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.elementscience.com/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://www.elementscience.com/senior-backend-engineer/)

Element Science is a Google Ventures and Third Rock Ventures backed Series B
startup. We're building wearables and software solutions for people with high
risk of cardiac arrest.

Our first product is a wearable defibrillator that will help save patients who
have a high risk of cardiac arrest after surviving a heart attack.

To apply, email your resume and short intro to jobs@elementsci.com .

We also have other roles open in FW, EE, and QA. See
[https://www.elementscience.com/careers/](https://www.elementscience.com/careers/)
for more details.

------
mstoykov
Waltz Networks | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite, Visa |
[http://www.waltznetworks.com](http://www.waltznetworks.com)

We are looking for exceptionally talented, creative, and driven people to help
us build unrivaled autonomous network control software. Join our awesome, fun
and hardworking team to transform networking while taking part in a wide range
of thrilling office games and homegrown memes.

Waltz Networks is evolving the way networks operate. Founded by Cornell
University researchers and funded by New Enterprise Associates, Waltz solved
the 40-year-old problem of closed-loop control in networking and is able to
achieve dynamic optimal routing and control the network in real-time. The
result is a highly reliable, always-on network that is up to 10x better than
traditional networks.

Positions: Software Engineer | Senior Software Engineer | Software Engineer,
SDN | Lead Software Engineer, Security

Apply at
[http://www.waltznetworks.com/careers.html](http://www.waltznetworks.com/careers.html)

------
akh_217
BetterCloud | Lead Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA | Full-time | On-site

BetterCloud is the first SaaS Application Management and Security Platform,
enabling IT to centralize, orchestrate, and operationalize day-to-day
administration and control for SaaS applications. Every day, thousands of
customers rely on BetterCloud to centralize data and controls, surface
operational intelligence, enforce complex security policies, and delegate
custom administrator privileges across SaaS applications.

We are a high energy, high growth startup, is seeking an enterprising
individual to join our growing team as a Lead Software Engineer. While the
majority of our development is done in Java we also have code written in
Scala, Go, and Javascript. We are looking for engineers who love building
software, regardless of the languages they’ve used in the past. If you’re a
solid engineer we’ll help you learn the specifics of a particular language on
the job.

Requirements _6+ years experience doing full stack development, ideally with
Java (Spring experience a definite plus!)_ 3+ years experience leading a
software development team _Experience leading code reviews and mentoring other
engineers_ A seasoned understanding of Git or some other source control tool
_The desire to further your career by learning and working with cutting edge
technologies_ The ability to work in a fast-paced, highly collaborative
environment _A working knowledge of Scrum or some other agile software
methodology (Kanban, DSDM, etc…)_ A bachelor's degree in computer science or
engineering

You can apply here: [https://www.bettercloud.com/job-
board/829225/?gh_jid=829225](https://www.bettercloud.com/job-
board/829225/?gh_jid=829225) Or send your resume directly:
abigail.horne@bettercloud.com

------
janpaul123
Remix (YC W15) | Backend, frontend, full-stack, algorithm engineers, PM,
design, and more | San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME

Join us in building a real-life SimCity.

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

Originally started at Code for America, we're now working with 200+ cities
including Atlanta, Sydney, Boston, Miami, San Francisco, Reykjavik, and
Seattle. All in just two years. Learn more about our product at
[http://remix.com](http://remix.com).

We’re looking for engineers across our stack to write robust code that drives
the world’s first transit planning platform. We use:

\- Mapping: OpenStreetMap, Mapbox, Mapzen, Leaflet, TWKB, GTFS, PostGIS,
ogr2ogr

\- Back-end: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, PuLP, COIN-OR Branch and Cut solver
(CBC), Cython, Sidekiq, PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Front-end: React, Webpack, ES6/Babel, LESS, CSS Modules

\- Testing: CircleCI, RSpec, Approvals, WebMock, puffing-billy, Capybara,
Jasmine, Happo (screenshot testing), Browserstack, Overcommit, Codecov (>75%
coverage front+back-end)

You’ll work on (for example):

\- The scheduling algorithm that turns a Remix map into work sheets for bus
drivers

\- Visualisations for use in public meetings, such as the “Jane” (Jacobs)
isochrones tool ([https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
ti...](https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
time-e703b9f929d8))

\- Our geo-database of open data (transit and census)

\- Live-updating costing models and simulations

\- Our demographics tool that helps transit agencies serve their communities
equitably (per the Civil Rights Act of 1964)

Go to [http://remix.com/jobs](http://remix.com/jobs) to apply and to see all
our openings (product, design, data, sales, customer success, etc). We are
committed to a workplace that reflects the community we serve. We especially
encourage women, people of color, and others who are underrepresented in the
tech industry to apply.

------
dustinsoftware
Faithlife | Software Developer | Bellingham, WA | Onsite, full-time |
[https://faithlife.com/jobs/FaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDevelop...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/FaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)

C#, JS (ES2016+), React, MySQL

Come join the Faithlife.com team! You will be building a hub that connects
people together via online groups. Our platform surfaces content in our
ecosystem and provides continuity across products. The ideal candidate will be
able to work on front-end UI, develop the supporting back-end services, and
has a passion for building a platform for online community.

Faithlife uses technology to help the church grow in the light of the Bible.
We produce Logos Bible Software, Faithlife Groups, Proclaim Church
Presentation Software, Faithlife TV video streaming, and more.

This is a full-time position at our office in Bellingham, WA. Please email
your résumé, GitHub profile, StackOverflow profile and other contact
information to devjobs@faithlife.com.

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
faberbrain
1bios | Senior Software Engineer | Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA | FULL-TIME, ONSITE
or REMOTE

About 1bios:

* We provide a health management platform for healthcare providers and health insurers

* Our products help our customers deliver tech-enabled programs that support the best health of their members using realtime tracking, monitoring, scoring/analytics, incentives, more (this is part of the ongoing shift in healthcare business models towards what is called "Value Based Care").

We are seeking a Senior Engineer to join our team. As a senior member of our
small, early stage company you would have ample opportunities to make a direct
impact on decisions about our stack, product, processes and team culture
moving forward.

* Current stack is Ruby on the backend, Javascript+Typescript on the front end.

* We love Ruby, but typical Ruby idioms (ie: magic; implicit, mutable state everywhere) not so much. Our style is far more functional and explicit than a typical Ruby codebase

* Must have enough experience to work well independently, and understand the balance between engineering and business requirements

Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
cloudhead
Tendermint | Software Engineer, Blockchain | ONSITE | Berlin, Toronto, or San
Francisco

We're looking for experienced engineers to work on blockchain technology full-
time or part-time in one of our hubs. We are the team behind the Tendermint
consensus engine ([https://tendermint.com](https://tendermint.com)) and Cosmos
([https://cosmos.network](https://cosmos.network)), a network and framework
for interoperability between blockchains.

We are very excited to share that we are expanding and want to reach out to
potential candidates all over the world.

See [https://vimeo.com/183530279](https://vimeo.com/183530279) and
[https://cosmos.network/whitepaper](https://cosmos.network/whitepaper) for
details on what we're building, and reach out if you have any interest in
joining us: careers@tendermint.com

If you have questions, I'll be watching this thread too.

Thank you for your consideration.

------
TimPetricola
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack) | Paris, France | ONSITE, REMOTE,
Full-time | [https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering) We believe shared cars
are a better way to move around, offering more flexibility and more
convenience. We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we
believe the adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years. We are
present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass hardware.
And we're just getting started. We're looking for Backend and Full-Stack
developers. Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs) Please apply via the
above link and mention Hacker News!

------
KurtisL
SigOpt | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full time/Onsite

Small team working on everything from machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Maintain our public API clients in Python, R and Java Showcase
SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo, documentation and how-to
articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

Please visit our careers page at
[https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
ericz
Software Engineer | Scalable Press | San Francisco, CA | Salary range: $105k+
depending on experience + options | ONSITE | No resume needed

Hey HN, Eric Zhang here, formerly YC W11, current CTO @ Scalable Press. I’m
posting because we are bootstrapped and profitable, and we’re hiring software
engineers. To give you an idea of what you’d do, one engineer on our team
wrote our API that helps print over 10,000 shirts a day. Our stack is Node,
React, Mongo.

Company facts: \- On track to double to 12 million items printed and shipped
in 2017. \- 13 software engineers / 1 UI/UX / 1 PM \- San Francisco office
near Montgomery BART \- CEO used to write code

Interested? Email me and mention you’re from HN. No need to send a resume—I’d
like to hear about what you’ve been working on lately, and feel free to
include any relevant project links. eric@scalablepress.com

[https://scalablepress.com](https://scalablepress.com)

PS We're also hiring an engineering manager, UI/UX designers and PMs for our
ecommerce products and warehouse software.

------
xfiler
Kontena, Inc. | [https://www.kontena.io](https://www.kontena.io) | New York &
Helsinki | onsite and/or remote

Kontena is creating an open source, developer friendly container &
microservices platform. If you'd like to spend your days tinkering with Docker
containers and hacking bleeding edge microservice architectures for one of the
most popular open source project in Linux container ecosystem, check our
current open positions:

Developer Advocate (New York) - [https://www.kontena.io/jobs/developer-
advocate](https://www.kontena.io/jobs/developer-advocate)

UI/UX Lead Developer (Helsinki) - [https://www.kontena.io/jobs/ui-ux-lead-
developer](https://www.kontena.io/jobs/ui-ux-lead-developer)

Product Manager (Helsinki) - [https://www.kontena.io/jobs/product-
manager](https://www.kontena.io/jobs/product-manager)

------
gorkemcetin
Countly Analytics | Worldwide | Full Stack Nodejs developer | Remote (GMT to
GMT+6) | [https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-
developer/](https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-developer/)

We are a 20-person (and growing) mobile and web analytics platform. Most of
the things we do are open source (check [http://github.com/countly/countly-
server](http://github.com/countly/countly-server)). We track more than 13.000
mobile applications on over 1.2B devices, and collect more than 50 billion
datapoints per month on over 2000 servers.

So if you like coding remotely, have a passion with open source technologies,
like to solve interesting data analysis problems & visualization
methodologies, work in a relaxed and funny environment with smart people, this
job is for you :)

Frontend requirements: Good understanding of UI, JS Backend requirements:
Nodejs + MongoDB Platform: Linux and scripting knowledge is a plus

(PS: No recruitment firms please)

~~~
br3w5
The job description states "Please send your CV, together with your Github
account to hello at count.ly and we’ll reply in 1 business day". I sent mine
last Thursday so almost 3 business days and haven't had a reply.

~~~
gorkemcetin
That should have gone through the cracks. Do you mind sending your application
to hello at count.ly again? Sorry for that!

~~~
br3w5
No problem, I've just sent it again.

------
chrisrees91
Higglers | CTO - Senior Full Stack Javascript Developer | London | Full-time |
£40-£45K + equity

Higglers are looking for an entrepreneurial, high energy, senior full stack
developer to work alongside an energetic and driven founder; in a seed funded
start-up that is looking to revolutionise the currently archaic and fragmented
Events Industry.

Higglers is building its supplier management platform using Javascript,
Node.Js, Express and React and we need a senior software developer who excels
in these languages to ensure we build a fully tested and scalable platform.

What we expect from you:

• You will have 4 years commercial experience ideally part of the time will
have been spent working in a start-up environment.

• You will have managed and upskilled a team of junior developers, through the
lifecycle of a project

• You will have a clear passion for continuous learning and self-development

• An eagle-eye for writing clean, robust, well-tested code

If you are looking to take a leadership role within a fresh start-up and are
looking for an exciting new challenge, then please send your CV to:
christopher@higglers.co.uk

------
doug_durham
Apple | Web Application Developer (Ruby on Rails) | Cupertino, CA | Full Time
| Onsite

We are the SWE Data Analytics Team at Apple. We originate, collect, process,
and analyze diagnostics and usage data from iPhone, iPad, Apple Watch, Apple
TV, and Macintosh.

We are looking for an experienced Ruby developer to work on some exciting new
projects. If you know Rails and want to learn about the latest Big Data
technologies, we'd love to talk with you. We are a tight knit team that gets
things done and has an impact.

Requirements: \- 3+ years web development \- Strong backend development skills
and experience developing REST APIs \- Significant experience in Ruby on Rail
development \- Experience using databases such as MySQL, Postgres, or Oracle

To apply use the link below or email: da-recruitment@group.apple.com

Here is the link:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=52015482&t=1&so=&lo=0*...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=52015482&t=1&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=52015482)

------
jdiez17
Owlstone Medical | Cambridge UK | Onsite, full-time | Instrument Control
Software Developer

The work you'll do at Owlstone will be at the intersection of electronics,
physics, chemistry, computer science, and data visualization. Owlstone’s
mission is to save 100,000 lives and $1.5B in healthcare costs. We need more
excellent software developers to join our talented multidisciplinary team to
help us achieve it.

Roles at Owlstone are varied and flexible, depending on your skills and on
project needs. However, your primary responsibility will be to develop and
maintain prototype and production software for our medical and security
products, covering the full stack from low level hardware control to user
interfaces.

Full job spec here: [https://www.owlstonemedical.com/about/careers/instrument-
con...](https://www.owlstonemedical.com/about/careers/instrument-control-
software-developer/)

Send an email to am9zZS5kaWV6QG93bHN0b25lLmNvLnVr to get past the HR filter ;)
(no recruiters, please)

------
jasonmar
Publicis Media | Scala, Python, C++, Ruby, Spark | New York, NY | ONSITE |
Full-Time | [http://www.publicisgroupe.com/en/services/services-
publicis-...](http://www.publicisgroupe.com/en/services/services-publicis-
media-en)

Publicis is a top 4 global advertising conglomerate.

Publicis Media is investing heavily in building a new technology platform for
managing all aspects of cross-channel and multi-device advertising campaign
planning and management. Agency clients are top-tier global brands.

I'm on the data team and the working environment is great, our people are very
experienced and easy to work with. The office location is ridiculously good.

We're looking for new team members with strong Computer Science fundamentals
and Software Engineering skills to help us build data pipelines and data
access services with good performance, high test coverage, and robust
operational characteristics. The UX team and many others also have a lot of
openings.

Check my profile for job links and my contact info.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany, Warsaw,
Poland)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Java Software Engineer (m /f)_
[https://saucelabs.com/company/careers/job?gh_jid=814743](https://saucelabs.com/company/careers/job?gh_jid=814743)

 _Senior Datacenter Engineer_
[https://saucelabs.com/company/careers/job?gh_jid=753888](https://saucelabs.com/company/careers/job?gh_jid=753888)

 _Software Engineer (Cloud Infrastructure)_
[https://saucelabs.com/company/careers/job?gh_jid=772854](https://saucelabs.com/company/careers/job?gh_jid=772854)

 _Software Engineer (Emulator /Simulator Cloud)_
[https://saucelabs.com/company/careers/job?gh_jid=804109](https://saucelabs.com/company/careers/job?gh_jid=804109)

 _Software Engineer- Web Frontend (m /f)_
[https://saucelabs.com/company/careers/job?gh_jid=772953](https://saucelabs.com/company/careers/job?gh_jid=772953)

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 EdTech Innovation of the Year Award Winner
      2016 An example of a futuristic AI technology transforming Education today - Consortium of School Networking
    

Cognii is transforming online education with Artificial Intelligence
technology. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant is a conversational chatbot that
assesses students' learning and guides them towards mastery. Join us to
participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded with generous
stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial candidates in the following
areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. App Developer(s)

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - Front End web/app design
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails a plus
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

    
    
         Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language behind the scene).
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or not):
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"
         
         Have a good one.

------
jyw
Zeus | Full-stack or Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | On-site |
Fulltime | zeusliving.com

At Zeus, we're changing the experience of renting a furnished home.
Traditionally, renting a furnished home involves either paying exorbitant
rates or a grueling, soul-sucking search on Craigslist. We believe the best
way to fix this process is not to make another rental search site, but to own
the entire stack so we can control the whole experience. From fast and easy
booking on our website to a friendly welcome when you check in, Zeus ensures
your stay is convenient and seamless. Zeus has raised over $3M in seed
financing from Bowery Capital, Initialized Capital, Floodgate, and Google
Ventures. The Zeus founders have all had previous exits and have worked in
real estate and technology for over 10 years.

We are looking for a full-stack senior engineer who can run projects and help
establish the foundation of our team. You'll primarily be working on web
development. Your projects will be split between our public-facing website
that our tenants and landlords use and the custom software that runs our
internal operations.

We are also looking for a frontend engineer to focus on building our UI. You
will set the foundation for the front-end code base and ensure it is
performant and maintainable. We want someone who wants to work with world-
class designers and PMs to build an amazing user experience.

We currently have a small engineering team of 4. We are looking for pragmatic
engineers who communicate well and get things done. We like to ship things
fast and iterate quickly. Our stack is AWS, Postgres, Rails, JQuery, and
Bootstrap. It's not required you know any of these technologies as long as
you're willing to learn.

Apply here if interested:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zeus](https://jobs.lever.co/zeus)

------
JannikOnWheels
EDEKA Food Tech Projects | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE | Full-time | €50k - €90k

As the innovation team inside the EDEKA group we work on thrilling challenges
as well as new growth opportunities inside the food industry. For that
purpose, we develop user-centric product innovations and new services. As a
team within the EDEKA hierarchy we shape the daily life of up to one million
customers and more then 300.000 colleagues in our 12.000 grocery stores. To
make sure our ideas tackle the right problems, we strongly believe in a
prototype- and test-driven development approach with continuous user
engagement.

You want ... * To leverage user-centric design methods and rapid prototyping
to develop and evaluate new ideas in the food tech industry? * To apply your
full skillset to create and enhance new software MVPs on the basis of modern
technologies? * To work with curious and enthusiastic colleagues?

Your skillset * You like to tackle exciting tech and business challenges. *
You always have an eye for the needs, wishes and problems of the customer. *
„Full-Stack Developer“ is not just a marketing term for you: You love to learn
and work with new technologies in a productive setup. * You have a hands-on
and getting-things-done mentality and would like to work in a startup
environment. * You don’t know much about the food industry? No problem, we
will help you with that! ;-)

Our offering * Culture: Work inside an interdisciplinary team which vouches
for each other. Our team motto: “We act like family. We play like a sports
team.” * Terms: Flexible working times, home-office und sabbatical-options as
well as a workplace in the heart of berlin. * Personal development:
Participation at conferences, mentoring from our network as well as non-tech
und tech trainings.

INTERNS are also welcome.

Interested? Send us your CV: ftp@edeka.de

------
jessicath
Zoosk Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Zoosk is a leading online dating company that personalizes the dating
experience to help singles find the person and relationship that’s just right
for them. Our Behavioural Matchmaking technology is constantly learning from
the actions of over 35 million members in order to deliver better matches in
real time, making Zoosk a market leader in mobile dating.

Check out our engineering blog at: [https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-
blog/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/engineering-blog/)

Roles: » Sr. Software Engineer, JavaScript

    
    
         » Sr. Software Engineer, Server-Side & Cloud Application
    
         » Software Development Engineer in Test
    

All positions offer a competitive salary, equity, and comprehensive benefits.

Learn more at
[https://about.zoosk.com/en/careers/](https://about.zoosk.com/en/careers/)

→ Interested in a role? Email laurag@zoosk.com ←

------
jctsai
Wiretap | Back-end Dev, Front-end Dev, Perf Testing| ONSITE Columbus, OH |
Full-time | 70 - 100k + Stock options

Wiretap is a cloud intelligence platform that aims to adopt the latest
advancements in cognitive computing, artificial intelligence and behavioral
analytics to amplify enterprise value by monitoring the social graph. We
really believe that we can harness the power of our platform’s insights into
human behavior and interactivity to create great value for the enterprise.

Front-end stack: Angular, TypeScript, RxJS Back-end stack: C#, Lua, Python,
Nginx, IIS, Redis

Req: \- 2 to 5 years experience \- team player, a tinker, a doer

Perks: \- Awesome health plan 100% paid by company \- Annual company paid
perks for vacations, gym memberships, education, and more. \- competitive
salary and stock options

In Columbus? Interested in startup in Columbus, OH? Send me your CV (email in
my profile). I would like to talk to you.

More positions:
[https://wiretap.com/Company/Careers](https://wiretap.com/Company/Careers)

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes [[http://goodnotes.com](http://goodnotes.com)] | Senior software
engineers (backend, frontend, iOS) | Full time | Hong Kong ONSITE, VISA

GoodNotes was created from our founder's frustration of taking readable and
reusable notes on his first iPad. We have since grown to millions of happy
users and have been featured on Apple's marketing materials.

We are a fully bootstrapped and profitable company. We started off as an indie
developer and now is time for us to grow the team. We are particularly looking
for lead web engineers as they will play an instrumental role to our future
growth (real time collaboration, multi platforms, and new business models to
name a few).

It’s an awesome opportunity to work with the one of the best iOS team in the
region on a product loved by million. Hong Kong is also a great first stop if
you are interested in exploring Asia!

Please apply on [http://careers.goodnotes.com](http://careers.goodnotes.com)

------
emrosenf
CarDash (YC S17) | Backend/Full-Stack Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE Full-
time | cardash.com

CarDash is building the infrastructure to modernize the auto servicing
industry by bringing professionalism, transparency, and convenience to the
customer. We currently partner with large companies like Google and provide
concierge auto services to their employees as a benefit. There is tremendous
upside in this industry with near-universal distrust ...

We have a very highly leveraged engineering team and have been able to get
this far ($5M+ raised) with only two engineers and a few contractors. Our
stack is all JS: React+Apollo on the frontend, node.js+GraphQL on the backend,
MySQL, dockerized and deployed via beanstalk

We’re looking for teammates who are well versed in our stack, can hit the
ground running, and are looking to give 100% to a fast growing startup.

You can check out our careers page:
[http://careers.cardash.com](http://careers.cardash.com)

Or email me (evan@cardash.com) and cc andrew@cardash.com

------
jarvisj
Undisclosed | MS Front End Developer | US | Remote We are a startup in the
Legal Tech space using AI (NLP/ML) with Legal Documents.

We need a highly skilled MS Front End Developer (is that a thing?). Primarily
to work on a MS Word Plugin that will interact with a cloud service using REST
to display and work with data about a document being edited. This person needs
to be able to work with a UI Designer as well as be an expert on what is
possible on the MS Word platform.

We are a fintech/legaltech platform, - no one is in the market space we are
looking to penetrate, and - the market size runs into the billions (multiples)
and if things go to plan we would be the Bloomberg of the alternative
investment world.

You will work remote and are expected to be in the main US timezones. Minimal
travel may be required for occasional face to face meetings. We believe in the
KISS principle and we want to be in control of our stack. Contact me directly:
joel dot jerome dot jarvis @ gmail No recruiters

------
gingerlime
Kenhub | Full-time | Full Stack Rails Engineer | REMOTE

We're a small bootstrapped (remote-first) company building an anatomy
e-learning platform for students.

Looking for a full stack Rails engineer to join our small dev team (2 of our
co-founders).

Tech stack: Ruby on Rails 5, PG, Redis, Sidekiq, Docker, Coffeescript with
React / Knockout / jQuery, SASS, HAML

Some of the tools we use: Slack, Github, Trello, Zoom, tmux, Scalyr,
Amplitude, Datadog, customer.io, Stripe, Semaphore, GhostInspector etc.

To apply:

* Sign up and check out Kenhub: [https://www.kenhub.com](https://www.kenhub.com)

* Write a cover letter (cv optional) and tell us what makes you awesome for this role. Please include links to your github / twitter / HN profile / website / blog / anything you're proud of, plus salary expectations

see [https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5276-senior-rails-full-
stack...](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5276-senior-rails-full-stack-
engineer)

or email us at hacker@kenhub.com

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Interns, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Stealth startup working on self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics.
Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox)
and Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri).

Our team comprises PhDs from top universities, hackers, competitive
programmers, and accomplished entrepreneurs.

We offer a full range of benefits, a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where
everyone learns, grows and contributes to real, deliverable products. We are
seeking talented people to join our team:

\- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS (iOS & Android)

\- SOFTWARE ENGINEERS (backend, full stack, cloud infrastructure)

\- RESEARCH SCIENTISTS (SLAM / computer vision / machine learning)

\- ROBOTICS ENGINEERS (calibration, cameras, signal processing)

\- VISUAL DESIGNER (Augmented reality, video directing & editing, branding)

Please apply at [http://www.bluevisionlabs.com](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com)

~~~
jsamlin
Hi, do you guys do international hires for FT and internship roles?

------
lillian_vargas
Seeking PHP Experts | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full Time |
[https://careers.sharpspring.com](https://careers.sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers with deep knowledge of PHP
to join our development team onsite in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of
dedicated individuals working to provide the best service possible to our
customers using the most innovative solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent
benefits and an engaging workplace with talented, friendly coworkers. This
position will give you the chance to work with the latest technologies and
come up with creative solutions to problems across a wide range of projects.
Ownership of product modules is encouraged, and as a member of our team, your
contributions will have a positive impact on thousands of customers spanning
the globe. We work in an agile environment where input from every developer is
welcomed and everyone’s voice is heard.

------
eseguirant
Atlas Informatics - www.atlas.co - Seattle, WA - Onsite

We're building a productivity platform and application suite. We've already
built native OSX/iOS apps with Windows coming soon. We're about to begin our
first significant machine learning initiative and there is plenty of exciting
greenfield work to be done.

Positions we're hiring: Data scientist- research new approaches, train new
models Data engineer- own our big data pipelines and infrastructure Platform
engineer- building our distributed systems Applications engineer (OSX/iOS
and/or Windows)- full stack

Tech stack: Platform is Go, AWS, Dynamo, Mongo, ElasticSearch, Docker Apps are
all native, Swift for iOS/OSX; C# for Windows

At the moment, we don't have the bandwith to support recent graduates, but if
you have 4+ years of industry experience and are looking for a startup with a
big vision, we'd love to talk.

[https://www.atlas.co/careers/](https://www.atlas.co/careers/)

------
sakian
Prolucid | Mississauga, Ontario, Canada | Onsite/Full time | www.prolucid.ca

Prolucid specializes in embedded systems, cloud-enabled Industrial Internet of
Things (IIoT), big-data, and machine learning. We provide solutions to
customers from startups to large multinationals, and work in a variety of
regulated markets including Energy, Medical, Manufacturing, and more.

Have the following positions open: Systems Integrator [https://prolucid-
technologies.workable.com/jobs/562444](https://prolucid-
technologies.workable.com/jobs/562444) Software Developer [https://prolucid-
technologies.workable.com/jobs/562484](https://prolucid-
technologies.workable.com/jobs/562484) Machine Learning Developer
[https://prolucid-technologies.workable.com/jobs/562487](https://prolucid-
technologies.workable.com/jobs/562487)

------
bastih
Artory | (Senior) Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA

Artory is building the world's largest repository of data for the art world.
Transparency and integrity is paramount in gaining the trust of the market and
becoming the go-to resource for artwork-related information. Assembling a
comprehensive registry of records of artwork-related information, as well as
providing owners of artworks with means to prove their ownership while
preserving their anonymity, we are transforming the market entrance experience
for art buyers, and create additional assurance for everyone dealing with
artworks.

Our team is growing and we are looking for engineers to work on our
Python/Django/REST Framework/PostgreSQL/AWS stack.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to get in touch with me
(sebastian.hillig@artory.com)

Please apply at: [https://artory-
gmbh.workable.com/j/A8663393B8](https://artory-gmbh.workable.com/j/A8663393B8)

------
theatrus2
Lyft | Infrastructure Software Engineers, Managers | San Francisco, Settle,
New York | Full Time

Lyft is hiring Infrastructure Engineers and Managers. If you love Kubernetes,
Terraform, Cloud Infrastructure, Kernels and Networking, or if you love
accelerating development of a large and diverse engineering organization, drop
me a line at yramin@lyft.com or @theatrus on Twitter.

------
jfuermann
ProGlove | Software Developers | Munich, Germany | Full-Time | Onsite only

Hey HN,

Johannes from ProGlove here.

We're a Industrial IOT startup in Munich, Germany, and we build wearable
technologies that connect workers to the IIOT.

On top of being at the forefront of wearable technologies and shaping industry
4.0, you will be part of an excellent team that values communication and
openness as well as "getting shit done".

We work with agile methods (not only in development, but nearly in all
departments); and development is done in interdisciplinary squads with members
from backgrounds in design, electronics, hardware and software.

We're hiring: Software developers (Embedded), Software developers
(Web/Frontend), Software developers (Backend/Systems), Software developers
(SAP/ABAP).

If you're interested in any of those opportunities, just have a look at our
"carreer" page over at
[http://www.proglove.de/company/career/](http://www.proglove.de/company/career/).

------
zaatar
Sensify Security | SDET / QA Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time, ONSITE |
[https://www.sensify-security.com/](https://www.sensify-security.com/)

Sensify Security is a seed-stage Industrial IoT Security company working on
Trust & RBAC solutions at the Edge of Industrial Operations. We've got
cutting-edge technology, customer traction, and are growing organically. We're
based in the heart of Silicon Valley, California and continue to grow our
Engineering team.

I'm hiring a Software Development Engineer in Test (SDET) / Quality Assurance
Engineer (QAE) to help with Product Quality, Build & Infrastructure / DevOps.
This is still an early stage opportunity with plenty of room to grow.

Submit resumes to jobs@sensify-security.com and if you have questions about
this role, please ask me: ravi@

[https://www.sensify-security.com/careers.html](https://www.sensify-
security.com/careers.html)

------
zschoenbart
OpenGov | Software Engineer | Redwood City, Portland, NYC | Full Time | Onsite

OpenGov, a leader in the booming GovTech space, is adding to our build team by
inviting talented software engineers to join us in our ambitious mission to
drive more effective and accountable government performance. We are backed by
top tier VC’s such as Andreessen Horowitz and we just secured our Series C
round funding.

As a member of the OpenGov engineering team you’ll help contribute to this
pioneering the space by developing a real time data collaborative product
through architecting highly scalable data infrastructure, building distributed
infrastructure and developing a dynamic application.

Some of the modern tech you’ll get to work on include Kafka, Spark,
Microservices, React, Redux, Functional Java, Data, vert.x and more.

If you're interesting in having a positive social impact, check out our
openings here: [https://opengov.com/careers](https://opengov.com/careers)

Or email at: cchiu@opengov.com

------
rezaman
Housecall Pro | Frontend Developer (2+ yrs experience) | San Diego, CA |
ONSITE, [https://housecallpro.com](https://housecallpro.com)

We are focused on making the lives of service professionals better by helping
them to incorporate technology into their daily workflow. We are the operating
system for service labor across the US and Canada.

Responsibilities:

* Work with the product team, the customer success team, and sales to identify, scope, and prioritize use cases that shape HouseCall Pro’s product roadmap.

* Design, development, and testing of use cases before shipping the feature to production.

* Most importantly, you’ll be responsible for improving the businesses of our customers through technical innovation and ingenuity.

Tech Stack:

* ReactJS

* Jest

* Redux

* Material UI

* Rails

Honestly the best engineering team I've ever worked with in my career.

Here's the link:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/housecallprocom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADCfP8lJad53o)
No recruiters.

------
mitchellshow
ReverbNation | Full Stack Web Developer, DevOps Engineer | Raleigh-Durham, NC
| FULLTIME, ONSITE

[http://corporate.reverbnation.com/careers/](http://corporate.reverbnation.com/careers/)

ReverbNation is in the business of helping the aspiring Artist at any stage of
their career, but we care just as much about helping our team members advance
themselves, too. Looking to grow in a creative, collaborative space that will
push you to do your best? You’ve come to the right place.

Full Stack Web Developer:
[http://reverbnation.applytojob.com/apply/xL4UIzlrkJ/Full-
Sta...](http://reverbnation.applytojob.com/apply/xL4UIzlrkJ/Full-Stack-Web-
Developer) DevOps Engineer:
[http://reverbnation.applytojob.com/apply/WMtf3F4PQE/DevOps-E...](http://reverbnation.applytojob.com/apply/WMtf3F4PQE/DevOps-
Engineer)

------
dl-startup
[ Stealth Startup ] | ML and Systems Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time
| On-site

Deep learning has enormous promise, but developing practical applications
powered by deep learning is extremely complex and expensive. We’re working to
change that by building software to make deep learning engineers dramatically
more productive and efficient. We are a venture-backed startup founded by
world experts in machine learning and distributed systems.

We’re hiring exceptional software engineers to play a fundamental role in
building the company and shaping the culture. What we’re looking for:

(1) Systems Engineers who are passionate about building scalable, reliable
distributed systems.

(2) ML Engineers who have a strong algorithmic and statistical background as
well as hands-on experience building deep learning applications.

Tech Stack: Python, Go, Kubernetes, Mesos, Docker,
Tensorflow/Keras/Caffe/PyTorch.

Compensation: Competitive salary and benefits, meaningful equity stake.

Contact: For more information, send your CV to
machine.intelligence.startup@gmail.com

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Customer Success
Engineer (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS,) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

You should have solid SQL development experience along with the ability to
interface with customers (though there will be no significant travel
required). This position requires excellent technical skills, good business
communication skills, excellent attention to detail and follow-up, and the
ability to self-manage. You will get great exposure as you work directly with
our customers to tackle tough business challenges.

Working knowledge of SQL including creation and maintenance of tables, views,
indexes, and stored procedures. Some Python coding experience and experience
building Docker containers is a plus. AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a
plus. Flexibility and self-motivation – with a problem solver's attitude.
Excellent attention to detail. Ability to work independently yet collaborates
cross-functionally in a team environment. Highly effective written and verbal
communication skills with a collaborative work style.

We offer competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K, experienced
team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.
Contact info@datakitchen.io

------
tom_finleap_HR
FinLeap // Snr Frontend Engineer (React.js) // Berlin // Onsite // full-time
// Visa //
[http://bit.ly/finleap_snrfrontend](http://bit.ly/finleap_snrfrontend)

FinLeap is FinTech company builder in Berlin. We have built 12 companies and
growing! We are searching for a new Frontend Engineer to lead the frontend
initiative of one of our latest "stealth" companies.

Your Role:

\-- You decide the choice of technologies and frameworks along with the
venture Engineers.

\-- You work in a small multinational team of engineers with strong belief on
software craftsmanship.

What we would love to see:

\-- Expertise in HTML5, CSS3, SASS, React and Redux

\-- Competent JavaScript programmer who doesn’t need to rely on libraries to
accomplish innovative interactions

\-- Excellent communication skills in English

Bonus points:

 __node.js, docker, socket.io, pubnub

Apply through the link at the top of this comment - also feel free to browse
our other engineering roles @ www.finleap.com/careers

Looking forward to your applications!

------
wx2018
_BOSTON, MA - ONSITE - BIG DATA ENGINEER - CLIMACELL_

About ClimaCell and the role:

ClimaCell analyzes wireless communications to extract weather data for state-
of-the-art weather prediction. We're looking for a Big Data Engineer to build
the infrastructure and the core algorithms used by the company, along with the
data pipeline. You'll be pioneering a cutting edge solution to process massive
amounts of data in real time, at an order of magnitude higher spatial and
temporal resolution than is possible with competing technologies. If you love
to program as much as analyze data, talk to us.

 _How to apply:_

Email jobs@climacell.co or visit
[https://www.climacell.co/careers](https://www.climacell.co/careers)

Successful candidate will:

Be a backend software engineer with 5 years relevant experience

Have strong Python development experience

Have AWS and Google Cloud experience

Prefer UNIX environments

Be comfortable building from the ground up.

Have an advanced degree in CompSci (or equivalent experience)

 _Great to have:_

Experience with C/C++

NumPy/SciPy

ML (hands on)

Spark-driven analysis

GPU Programming

Git

Java

Scala

Science understanding such as an advanced degree in physics or electrical
engineering) PhD ideal

Like statistics, data modeling

------
typpo
Sr. Software Engineer, PM | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF, NYC | Onsite, Fulltime

Zenysis is building a data analysis product for governments of developing
countries. Our current projects focus on healthcare and affect over 100
million people. In the past year, we've helped governments fight epidemic
outbreaks, combat food shortages, and allocate several hundred million dollars
in healthcare spending.

We have a lot on our plate. We're building early warning systems for disease
outbreaks, automatically detecting low-quality data, and running models to
recommend the most effective health interventions across entire countries. The
work we do is not always easy, but it's very rewarding. We're looking for
other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their impact in the
world and are comfortable building complex, mission-critical systems.

More info:
[http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html](http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html)

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Experienced Software
Developer: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

------
dhendo
Fresh Relevance | Frontend Team Lead | Southampton, UK | ONSITE We're a SaaS
based marketing technology provider working with some of the largest brands in
the UK, Europe and the USA. We're looking for a frontend development team lead
to expand our team and drive the future direction of our user-facing admin
site.

The ideal candidate would either have previous experience leading a team, or
be a senior developer with mentoring experience looking to take the next step.

Experience with python / django would be useful, but good HTML / CSS / JS
skills are a must, along with a strong sense for UI and UX design.

Experience with SaaS / marketing technology would be a bonus.

This role is based on the green and leafy Southampton Science Park, but we
also have offices in London and Boston.

[https://www.freshrelevance.com/jobs/development-team-
lead](https://www.freshrelevance.com/jobs/development-team-lead) for more info
and to submit a CV.

------
jwtune
TUNE Inc | Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.lever.co/tune](https://jobs.lever.co/tune)

TUNE has open positions for Software Engineers (Mid-level and Senior), DevOps
Engineers, Product Managers, Sales Engineering and Support Engineering.

What sets TUNE apart...

100% of employees' premiums covered for medical, vision and dental

Paid parental leave: 12 weeks for primary caregiver, 2 weeks for secondary
caregiver

4 weeks PTO (increases annually)

401k

Equity (varies by position)

100% commuter transit coverage

TUNE Cares is our philanthropic program supporting education, the environment,
diversity, and other important community causes through life enriching
experiences

The TUNE House program is designed to promote a collaborative environment for
women aligned in their effort to be innovative and extraordinary leaders in
the tech industry

A top-notch culinary team serving light breakfast and full lunch.

Dog-friendly offices

Opportunity to strongly impact company strategy and growth Fun, creative and
focused teams committed to learning and problem-solving through collaboration

------
danialtz
KI labs GmbH | Munich, Cologne, Stuttgart, Lisbon | Full time

At KI labs we're looking for great (cloud, backend, front-end, mobile)
engineers, data scientists/engineers and product managers for our main
location in Munich (and possibility our other offices in Cologne, Stuttgart
and Lisbon):

    
    
        + Backend software engineer | https://www.ki-labs.com/career/backend-software-engineer/
        + Frontend software engineer | https://www.ki-labs.com/career/front-end-developer/
        + Data scientist | https://www.ki-labs.com/career/data-scientist-engineer/
        + Cloud Engineer (devOps) | https://www.ki-labs.com/career/cloud-engineers-m-f/
        + Technical product managers | https://www.ki-labs.com/career/technical-product-manager/
        + Technical Recruiter | Munich | Full time/freelance | https://www.ki-labs.com/career/recruiting-coordinator/
        + Mobile engineer | send email
    

We are a team of software developers, designers, big data engineers and data
scientists who are passionate about building modern products, software and
innovative solutions with impact. We build technologically challenging
software products and services for our prominent clients among the top DACH
companies and their startups. We build innovative solutions using whatever the
most suitable toolsets are: be it using basic HTML to get the job done up to
large-scale neural-network models deployed globally.

Checkout [https://www.ki-labs.com](https://www.ki-labs.com) website for the
positions, and apply on the site, or directly to career #at# kigroup.de.

Professional agencies will not be considered. If the roles above do not fit
your skillset, feel free to send a cover letter + your cv, and we will seek to
find a role for you (Blockchain, IoT,...).

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Multiple Positions | Global | Full Time | Onsite

At Cloudera, we're building a company for the long term. The way we behave
today, and the values that underlie our actions, are fundamental to that long-
term success. Cloudera went public in April of this year.

Working at Cloudera is also about contributing towards the greater good.
You’ll find we’ve been involved in some impressive initiatives, including
helping establish a cloud-based collection and analysis tool that identified
suspected human trafficking networks and individuals.

Cloudera has offices all over the world. We are in 24 countries, with our
headquarters in beautiful Palo Alto, California. And a brand new office as of
this week!

There are many exciting and innovating career options at Cloudera. Which one
is right for you? We invite you to take a closer look at some of these great
opportunities and see where you fit in best.
[http://bit.ly/2guZ8oW](http://bit.ly/2guZ8oW)

------
apsec112
Apprente | Member of Technical Staff | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE
[https://www.apprente.com/](https://www.apprente.com/)

Apprente is building intelligent conversational agents based on a breakthrough
neuroscience-inspired AI technology. The company will deliver enterprise
solutions for a broad range of applications that presently necessitate human
interaction. We are based in Silicon Valley and backed by leading venture
funds and technology investors.

We are seeking researchers and engineers passionate about combining
neuroscience-inspired ideas with cutting-edge machine learning to advance
artificial general intelligence. Our current hiring focus is on individuals
with strong machine learning background, particularly in reinforcement
learning, computational neuroscience, memory systems, and speech processing,
along with solid analytical and programming skills. To learn more, please
email us at: jobs@apprente.com.

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Plovdiv | ONSITE | 4/12 months INTERNS

We are looking for new colleagues to help improve our FOSS software solutions
and contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are passionate
about open source software and like one of our topics on
[http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs) get in touch with us!
Candidates will do a programming challenge followed by an interview. We're
currently looking for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Munich | ONSITE    
    
        - Nexedi | Web Mesh Network JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Language Processing Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Connected Cars JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Python Developer | Paris | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Linux JavaScript Port Developer | Lille | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | AI Business Bot Python Developer | Munich | INTERN
       

About Nexedi: We are a small international team of about 35 programmers
(headquarters in Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. We run our
own stack with ERP5 (Business Suite), SlapOS (Cloud Deployment) and Wendelin
(Big Data/Machine Learning) being the main solutions for which we provide
customization services (our code is free, our time isn't). We have time to
tinker, need to think out-of-the-box/ram/space and work mostly autonomous. We
all use Chromebooks, our hierarchy is as flat as the area around Lille, our
offices are paperless and we have no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and
(vanilla) JavaScript. If you're looking for fame or gain, we're not the right
place. For purpose and leverage, we might be worth considering. Join us!

------
GiniScout
Gini GmbH | Munich or Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Senior Backend Developer
(Insurance)

[https://gini.net/en/](https://gini.net/en/)

Gini is paper invoices magically automated. By magic we mean a self learning
semantics technology that extracts key data out of different format documents.
And how does that make difference - it automates the painful invoice payment,
expense tracking or accounting tasks for end-users.

As part of a truly autonomous team, you will be free to use our "standard
stack" (Java microservices, Spring Boot / Dropwizard, RabbitMQ, Cassandra) or
anything else you think works better. As a Senior Backend Developer you will
be responsible for your services, build the Jenkins Pipeline you like and get
it deployed to prod using Kubernetes.

Please apply here:
[https://gini.net/de/jobs/#j-24650](https://gini.net/de/jobs/#j-24650)

------
cwatkins
Symplicity | Software Engineer, Full Stack | Washington, DC (Arlington, VA) |
ONSITE, VISA, [https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-
us/openings](https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us/openings)

Symplicity | Front End Developer | Washington, DC (Arlington, VA) | ONSITE,
VISA, [https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-
us/openings](https://www.symplicity.com/about/join-us/openings)

Symplicity has helped guide more than 26 million students to their dream
career. We build the world’s leading campus recruiting software deployed at
over 1,100 colleges and also tools to help recruiters land entry-level talent
at these universities.

Our stack: PHP, Typescript, Slim, MySQL, Angular, ElasticSearch, JavaScript

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite or GTM interview with a take-
home coding exercise.

Interested in chatting? Email engineering-careers@symplicity.com

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with about 65 people, generating rich biological data
at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere doing biology and
disease research. We have literally millions of images from experiments we
conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week. We’ve gotten
more than $2M in multiple grants from the NIH, and last fall closed a $15M
series A led by Lux Capital. We’re using imaging experiments to turn human
cell experiments into massive amounts of rich biological data so we can find
treatments using ML and data science for many diseases as fast as possible.
Yoshua Bengio (one of the fathers of deep learning) just became an advisor for
our ML work.

We’re looking for:

* Data Scientists/ML researchers: Looking for highly experienced senior/principal-level data scientists and machine learning researchers who want a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Software Engineers: Looking for highly experienced full-stack and backend senior/principal-level engineers who like interacting heavily with internal customers and building complex systems quickly, for a good cause. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
jslaybaugh
Brushfire | Front End Web Developer | Fort Worth | Full-time | Remote

We are Brushfire and we are here to provide churches, ministries, and not-for-
profit organizations with world-class event management tools, service, and
support. We specialize in events of varying complexity including customizable
registration forms as well as general admission and assigned seat ticketed
events and compete directly against the largest event management companies in
the world. We now have over twenty team members across four states and thrive
in a distributed work environment with no physical central office.

We're looking for a Front End Web Developer who is

* driven to create captivating and interactive web experiences, * skilled in layout and has an eye for attention to detail, * familiar with web application development patterns and practices, * experienced in building published, high quality web sites and applications, * stimulated by collaborating with a team to define, design and ship new features.

Qualifications:

* One or more years of experience coding web applications using HTML/CSS/Javascript and some server-side language (Ruby/PHP/Node/etc — ASP.net is preferred). * One or more years of experience with mobile responsive design using popular frameworks such as Bootstrap, jQuery, etc. * Familiarity with consuming HTTP Web API’s. * Familiarity with distributed version control systems such as git/svn/etc (Git/Github preferred). * Ability to communicate fluently, pleasantly, and effectively—both orally and in writing, in the English language—with customers and co-workers. * Passion, integrity, and energy

Qualified applicants should check us out at brushfire.com and apply here
[https://authenticjobs.com/jobs/29679/front-end-web-
developer](https://authenticjobs.com/jobs/29679/front-end-web-developer)

------
chriscampbell
ReviewTrackers | Front End, Backend, Dev Ops & UX | Chicago | Onsite, Full-
time | [http://rtrack.co/hn](http://rtrack.co/hn)

We help over 30k businesses track and manage customer feedback. Join our
growing team to help businesses deliver a better customer experience.

We have open roles for UX designer, front end, backend and dev ops on our
team. Our core tech is Go Lang and React JS, but we use the best tool for the
job and the full list can be found stackshare via this link
[http://rtrack.co/stack](http://rtrack.co/stack)

Interested on learning more? Check out the roles here- ->
[http://rtrack.co/hn](http://rtrack.co/hn)

We asked our employees "why are you here" and this video captures what they
had to say- [http://rtrack.co/hn](http://rtrack.co/hn)

------
redangstrom
Motiv | San Francisco | Full-time, on site

Build the future of wearables at Motiv! We're a small, collaborative
engineering team; venture-backed and shipping 1.0 product this summer 2017.

Lead iOS Engineer - [https://mymotiv.com/careers/lead-ios-
engineer](https://mymotiv.com/careers/lead-ios-engineer)

Lead Android Engineer - [https://mymotiv.com/careers/lead-android-
engineer](https://mymotiv.com/careers/lead-android-engineer)

Firmware Engineer - [https://mymotiv.com/careers/firmware-engineer-algorithm-
inte...](https://mymotiv.com/careers/firmware-engineer-algorithm-integration)

Full Stack Engineer - [https://mymotiv.com/careers/full-stack-web-
engineer](https://mymotiv.com/careers/full-stack-web-engineer)

Or email myfuture-engineering [at] mymotiv.com

------
andreb
QuanTemplate | Scala full-stack developers | London, ONSITE | Full-time | £60K
to £75K

QuanTemplate [TechStars London 2013] are looking for sharp full-stack
developers with a passion for building complex web applications to continue to
build out our data and analytics platform targeted, initially, at the needs of
the insurance market. We're using cutting edge UX design combined with machine
learning techniques to simplify data transformation and analytical workflows
over increasingly large quantities of data.

You'll be working with a high-calibre and friendly team out of our slick loft-
style office in the heart of London's vibrant Shoreditch.

\-- Stack --

Frontend: Web, React, Redux

Backend: Scala, Akka, AWS, RDS Postgres, Presto

Tools: Docker, Ansible, GoCD, Jira, Git, IntelliJ, Selenium, Rollbar, Datadog

\-- Apply --

Full profile, and link to apply here:
[https://www.quantemplate.com/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.quantemplate.com/careers/full-stack-engineer)

------
jgpeak
Zendesk | Solution Architect, Solution Consultant| London, Paris | Onsite and
Remote | Full-Time | | Open Positions:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Tor1jwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Tor1jwx)

Zendesk Inc. is a global customer service software company headquartered in
San Francisco, California. Zendesk builds software to help companies improve
customer relationships through higher customer engagement and better customer
insights. It is listed on the New York Stock Exchange with the symbol ZEN and
is a constituent of the Russell 2000 Index. Founded in 2007, the company now
has over 1,700 employees and serves 100,000 paid customers in 150 countries
and territories.

If you have experience in selling or architecting for Enterprise SAAS
solutions in Europe then reach out we are looking for you. Visit the link
above for more information. The Solution Architect role is for both France and
London.

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level Full-stack Developer | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com)

We're looking for a full-time entry-level developer to improve our service
that helps users find doctors and other healthcare professionals. We do not
require a college degree and we also do not require previous professional
experience. For more information, including how to apply, please see:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iP0KYdDYr59ZqGo08gPbcAxZ...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iP0KYdDYr59ZqGo08gPbcAxZczW_HHxjrykWt5QHjnA/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews, and the process typically includes some
basic coding questions and logic problems.

------
javiayala
HealthLoop | Software Engineer (Fullstack) | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE,
REMOTE, VISA, [http://healthloop.com/](http://healthloop.com/) At HealthLoop,
we empower patients and enable medical care teams to achieve better
healthcare. Imagine if your doctor could call you every day to encourage you,
inform you, and keep track of you -- especially when something important or
scary is going on. HealthLoop makes it possible for every patient to have that
experience, and in doing so, drives better medical outcomes at lower costs for
hospital systems.

We are looking for a versatile, experienced, full stack software engineer who
values empathy, positivity, and personal connection just as much as clean
architecture and code quality.

Visit our website at [http://healthloop.com/](http://healthloop.com/) Submit
resumes to mayank@healthloop.com

------
sergc
Full-Stack Software Engineer | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime | Washington DC
Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | Visa Transfer OK | www.syntasa.com

Syntasa is a Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages
machine-learning, event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in order to generate actionable customer
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention.

What we're looking for: Experienced Full Stack Engineer for our Application
Team Application Tech Stack: MEAN Stack (Mongodb/Postgres, Express, AngularJS,
NodeJS)

• Experience in web development, we are open to developers who may not have
had MEAN stack experience but you should have either AngularJS or NodeJS
experience. • Strong JavaScript skills • Self-motivated, able and open to
learning • Typescript, SQL, Linux, AWS, GCP, D3, ML experience a plus

No agencies please! Please email Charmee DOT Patel AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers: Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent
players by creating the infrastructure and services that underly all of our
games. Primary tech is Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many
more such as Docker, Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers: Join one of our game teams to build something that
millions of people will play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with
hundreds of thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook. More info
including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) and brands answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - How well does Blue Apron's retain its customers? [2]
      - Where do ex-Chipotle customers go?
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

...through a self-service analytics platform we build in-house.

We've managed to create something people love, and it's spreading like
wildfire.

We’re just 16 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists (12
technical; 5 w/PhDs).

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (CS or stats-leaning)
      - Product Designer
      - Research Analyst
      - Software Engineer (frontend/backend/data; mid-to-senior+)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Submit directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
kelseyevans
Datawire | Senior/Principal Software Engineer | Boston / Remote possible |
Full-time

Datawire is a company focused on building open source tools for organizations
adopting Kubernetes and microservices. We're looking for a C++/Go hacker who
can work on Telepresence (www.telepresence.io), our open source tool for fast,
local dev of services on Kubernetes and Ambassador (www.getambassador.io), our
open source API Gateway built on Lyft's Envoy L7 proxy. We're working on
figuring out the best ways to make state-of-the-art tech (Kubernetes,
microservices, Envoy, Docker) accessible to developers. Big bonus points if
you like to write about technical things, know Kubernetes and/or have prior
experience in a microservices architecture, and also know Python / Kotlin /
JavaScript (we're a polyglot shop).

Salary $100K - $150K, plus equity and benefits, depending on experience.

Email careers@datawire.io.

------
nwenzel
SimpleLegal | Python/Django | Mountain View

[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers?gh_jid=678936](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers?gh_jid=678936)

We're 35-person team building software to run corporate legal departments. We
like to say that Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has Hubspot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

We're post Series A with real revenues and a real business run by second time
founders. We're backed by Y Combinator and Emergence Capital.

We're looking for Senior Python/Django engineers to join our team to make
people's jobs better. Our core customers use our software everyday to do their
jobs. We're taking customers from legacy incumbent vendors with clunky
software. We're pulling legal departments into the world of modern, user-
friendly software.

[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

------
traskjd
Raygun | Full Stack Developer | Wellington, New Zealand | Full Time

At Raygun we build tools for engineering teams that care about creating great
software. We track software errors, end user performance, deployment quality
and more. We help tens of thousands of developers build better quality
software every day, across all stacks and platforms.

You can apply here: [https://raygun-
engineering.workable.com/jobs/252302](https://raygun-
engineering.workable.com/jobs/252302)

Our stack is heavily .NET based (both full .NET & .NET Core on Linux) however
we're looking for a broad set of language experiences. We leverage PGSQL,
MySQL, ElasticSearch, Redis.

The role is based in New Zealand, and have worked in helping folks move there
as needed (though we also have offices in Seattle, WA, and are open to having
engineering talent there also - most of the engineering is done in New Zealand
however :-).

------
ryanf20
20spokes | Full Stack Engineer | Chicago IL | ONSITE

[https://www.20spokes.com/careers](https://www.20spokes.com/careers)

20spokes is looking for its next team member. We’re a small team that works in
web development building web apps and mobile apps. We are growing fast and
quickly becoming one of the premier agencies in Chicago for startups. Projects
are exciting and new as we work with our clients to build their ideas and
businesses start on the web. Our unique and broad experience helps us work
effectively with projects ranging from 2-6 months.

* 2–4 Years of experience with Ruby on Rails in a production environment.

* 2-4 years of experience with React or other Javascript frameworks like Angular or Ember.

* Experience working on fast-paced projects in an agile environment.

* Pragmatic approach while still delivering quality and maintainable code.

* Team player looking to collaborate and contribute to shipping great projects.

* Strong desire to learn and improve your skills.

------
sleuthy
Paylock [[http://paylock.com](http://paylock.com)] | Remote | Full-time |
Senior Backend Engineer

We're growing steadily and to meet new demands, we’re developing new products
that motorists and city employees will rely on to ease their parking concerns.
To do that, we're scaling our fully remote, distributed, agile team which is
interested in being hyper-productive but not working long hours to do so.

This position is for a full-time, REMOTE Senior Backend Software Engineer with
5+ years of experience. This engineer will work semi-autonomously and as a
part of a small, but growing, team to design, architect, implement, test,
deploy, and maintain web-based, back-office software which runs our business,
as well as significant portions of our customers' as well as on-the-street
(usually literally) mobile software.

For starters, you'll need a solid foundation in Object-Oriented Design. We are
looking for someone who is highly familiar with our stack: C#, SQL Server,
.NET. Developers on our team also work on and develop database schemas, so you
should have experience (and proficiency) with that as well. Since most of what
we're doing is web-based, it helps to have some background with HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript, and knowing how the Internet works work can't hurt you. If you
understand that much, you probably know a lot about many other things and are
constantly adding to your repertoire. In fact, you might not even be able to
stop yourself. That's a characteristic we really, really dig: fast, eager,
creative learners.

The kinds of things you might find yourself working on are:

-Building and/or extending a RESTful web api for an AngularJS web application

-Database tuning and rewriting/extending/creating SQL stored procedures

-Designing and building business management tools (to help our business and our clients')--things like dashboards, alerts, and other "knowledge radiators"

-Building and/or rebuilding a data movement pipeline (we do lots of data integrations with our clients and other 3rd parties)

-Mobile apps for our in-the-field and on-the-road workforce, and for motorists

-Tools for us, the developers, to make our own lives easier

Apply with resume and description(s) of your greatest achievements to
dsoudah[at]paylock.com. Include Hacker News in the subject line.

~~~
sleuthy
Sorry folks, USA only.

------
lis
EDEKA Bringmeister | Software Engineer - Frontend / Backend / DevOps / QA |
Berlin | FULL-TIME INTERNS ONSITE
[https://www.bringmeister.de](https://www.bringmeister.de) Bringmeister is
EDEKAs grocery delivery service - we are delivering groceries to your door
step in Berlin and Munich. For our development team in Berlin we are looking
for:

* Software Engineer - Backend

* Software Engineer - Frontend (React)

* DevOps Engineer (We are running on AWS and make extensive use of Ansible and Docker)

* QA Engineer

All levels, internships or working students positions are available as well.
Basic german skills (and/or willingness to learn) are a must. Interview
process works like this: first step, very short phone interview to talk about
the position and your interests, second step pair onsite with our developers,
third step is a final interview with HR to talk about contract stuff. Contact
me: nicholas.wittstruck@edeka.de

------
cecilial
Eden|San Francisco,CA|Full-time|Onsite|eden.io

Eden is the marketplace for the office. Our services span all needs of the
workplace – from office cleaning and handymen to IT support and office moves.
Each Eden client has a dedicated account lead to ensure an insanely great
experience. Eden is venture-backed from some of the best institutional and
angel investors in Silicon Valley, including Y Combinator, SV Angel, Redpoint
Ventures, Bessemer Venture Partners, Canvas Ventures, Index Ventures, Comcast
Ventures, ENIAC, Maven Ventures, Slow Ventures, and many more. Eden launched
its office management platform in October 2015.

Software Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/eden/614836ee-e1d2-445c-a7b3-0d046724f...](https://jobs.lever.co/eden/614836ee-e1d2-445c-a7b3-0d046724f87a))

If interested please shoot me your LinkedIn profile or CV at cecilia@eden.io !

Other job openings: jobs.lever.co/eden

------
mullsork
Weissmaler.de | Backend Developer, Frontend Developer, Product Manager |
Berlin, Germany | Full-time, ONSITE

We're looking for a backend engineer skilled in either Rails or Postgres (both
even better), frontend engineer familiar with React & Relay Modern, product
manager familiar with... product management.

WEISSMALER is Germany’s first tech-driven painting company. Our ambition is to
build the largest and best painting company in Germany, using technological
innovation to manage our painters better and more efficiently than traditional
painting companies.

WHAT DO WE OFFER?

    
    
      - Competitive salary
      - Challenging tasks with visible impact on the business' performance
      - Great office at U Moritzplatz
      - Laptop: Dell XPS 15" or your choice in the same price range
    

Send an email to emil.ahlbaeck@weissmaler.de with an introduction of yourself
& your github/cv/whatever you think we'll find interesting.

------
ollyjackson
Whitespace ([https://whitespacers.com/](https://whitespacers.com/)) | Web
Developer | Edinburgh, UK | Full time | On site

We are looking for an experienced Web Developer to join our Technical team.
You’ll work closely with our Designers and Producers to produce enviable
websites, interactives, and games.

We work with clients like: National Trust for Scotland, RAC, Glasgow Film
Theatre, Kames Capital, Visit Scotland, Mary's Meals, ACCA, Scottish
Government, Highland Spring, and Lothian Buses/Edinburgh Trams.

Here is a list of buzzwords to give you a flavour:

LAMP, Craft CMS, ExpressionEngine, Laravel, HTML5, jQuery, Webpack, Gulp,
ES2016, Node, SASS, PHP, Composer, macOS, GIT, Basecamp, Slack.

[https://whitespacers.com/careers/experienced-web-
developer](https://whitespacers.com/careers/experienced-web-developer)

Feel free to get in touch with me with any questions!

------
edawerd
Gusto | VISA, ONSITE | Sr. Rails/React Engineer | San Francisco

Gusto is building delightful payroll, benefits, and HR software for small
businesses.

We process $30B+ in annual payments for more than 40,000 corporate customers,
helping them with payroll, health insurance, 401(k), and a host of HR
features.

Team culture is a huge part of what makes Gusto special. We have a team of
super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and friendly software engineers. You
can read more about us on our engineering blog:
[http://engineering.gusto.com/](http://engineering.gusto.com/)

Some of the technologies we use: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, and React.js.

We have openings to work in our Payroll, HR, and Platform teams

Apply at [https://gusto.com/careers](https://gusto.com/careers) or email me
directly.

Interview process: 1 technical phone screen and 1 onsite interview (~4.5 hours
of interviews + pair programming)

------
timrogers
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have a
bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one coding challenge, then a couple of
onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We have hired multiple people through HN and look forward to more.

Interview process: Video calls if you're presently distant or an in-person
visit if you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for various applications. We
solve deep technical challenges and are building offerings relevant to
interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields (including for NASA).

We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in cryptography,
mobile, ScalaJS, C++ and Rust (both), and/or Clojure/Idris, as well as to
enthusiastic developers who might lack this precise experience but are eager
and able to learn. We also welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or
senior graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

~~~
rajesht
I worked on a project with them, and had great experience. Very talented team,
and also great to work with.

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs builds automation technology for developing predictive models.
With our tools, users can discover the most predictive patterns in behavioral
and transactional datasets to accelerate the data science process.

We’re growing our technical team with engineers interested in pushing the
boundaries of data science automation. In this role, you have the opportunity
to define and implement big data systems while collaborating with our top
notch engineering team and grow into a leadership position within our team.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem.

To apply: careers [at] featurelabs.com

------
endymi0n
JustWatch | Backend, Frontend & System Engineers | Berlin, Germany | INTERNS,
VISA, ONSITE,
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

We're always looking for hungry & curious engineers (from INTERN to senior
level) in:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, gRPC, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Frontend & Hybrid Engineering (Typescript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- Urgently needed: Team Lead Campaign Technology / CRM (Fullstack Go/Angular)

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction in 31 countries

\- Hard problems, no politics, clear focus, great context - driven by values &
excellence

\- We're self-funded, profitable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a development philosophy that balances fast hacking with a solid
architectural foundation

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

------
srainier
Bonsai AI | Berkeley, CA (Onsite only) | Full Time |
[https://bons.ai](https://bons.ai)

We're a startup building a platform that enables enterprises to create
sophisticated AI solutions to problems specific to their industry. We're
headquartered in Berkeley, CA and have satellite offices in Seattle, WA and
Boulder, CO. We are currently hiring for the positions in the following
locations:

Senior AI Engineer (Berkeley):
[http://grnh.se/bvfg3l1](http://grnh.se/bvfg3l1)

Applied AI Engineer (Berkeley):
[http://grnh.se/2gpwkx1](http://grnh.se/2gpwkx1)

Software Engineer (Berkeley): [http://grnh.se/ktw7cs1](http://grnh.se/ktw7cs1)

QA Engineer (Berkeley): [http://grnh.se/o7sf3n1](http://grnh.se/o7sf3n1)

------
CoinFalcon
Cryptocurrency Exchange | Backend Ruby on Rails Developer | Remote | Full-time
| [https://coinfalcon.com](https://coinfalcon.com)

We are soon to be launching out no fee cryptocurrency exchange to make buying
and selling cryptocurrency of all sorts as easy and cheap as possible. Our
mission is to put the future of money in the pockets of the world and create
global stock exchange of the future as a byproduct.

Buzzwords: Rails, Bitcoin, Ethereum, Blockchain, ICO

Must have:

    
    
      - 4+ years of hands-on experience
      - Ability to learn quickly new stacks and technologies
      - Top tier pedigree 
    

Bonus points:

    
    
      - Strong maths
      - Degree or PhD (CS or similar fields)
      - Asia Timezone
      - Experience with bitcoin/crypto
    

Perks:

    
    
      - 100% remote position
      - 40h/week organised as you prefer
      - High output team 
    

If you are interested send me your CV jordan@coinfalcon.com

------
markstanislav
Duo Security | Senior Application Security Engineer | Ann Arbor, MI or Austin,
TX | ONSITE | [https://duo.com/](https://duo.com/)

We are Duo, and we’re here to democratize security for everyone. Our mission
is to protect the mission of our customers like Facebook, Twitter, and Etsy by
making security simple. We’re a diverse crew of makers and builders, skaters
and coders, filmmakers and DJ’s, teachers and students brought together by a
shared belief in adding value to the world. This diversity allows us to bring
an empathetic approach to solve some of the most complex global business and
security challenges we face today.

What you’ll do…

-Perform security activities, including security design reviews, threat modeling, code auditing, and security assessments on internally & externally developed software.

-Support product security issue triage, help coordinate 3rd-party security assessments, provide ad-hoc technical security expertise to product, sales, & engineering teammates.

-Create and maintain application security development policies, procedures & standards.

Skills you have…

\- You have a strong understanding of many vulnerability classes impacting a
variety of languages, with an expertise towards Python, Javascript, Java, C,
C#, and Objective-C.

\- You’re comfortable manually auditing code for vulnerabilities, using static
& dynamic code analysis tools, building custom security tools, and
bootstrapping test environments.

\- You understand security engineering principles, and how to seriously
consider when a “best practice” may not be, in fact, the best choice or
positively impact actual security.

Interested? Apply at
[https://duo.com/about/careers/job/804997](https://duo.com/about/careers/job/804997)
today!

------
johannesch
Universum Global | Software Engineer | Stockholm | onsite | Full-time |
[http://universumglobal.com/product-
engineering/#gotojobs](http://universumglobal.com/product-
engineering/#gotojobs)

As a Software Engineer at Universum your role will consist of creating and
maintaining software that will help us gathering insights from data collected
from talents all over the world. You will join our Analytics Development Team
based in the center of Stockholm, Sweden.

You will:

* Build and help build efficient scalable software systems, primarily Universum Access, our on demand talent data portal

* Collaborate closely with engineers, product owners and stakeholders.

* Be involved primarily in report generation and data analytics

You have/know:

* Passion for developing and learning new stuff

* CS fundamentals

* Respect for clean code and craftsmanship

* Modern web application stack

* Skills preferably in languages/frameworks like: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Python

* Experience with Git, collaboration, RDBMS

* Bonus: Heroku, Amazon AWS

* An urge to keep up to date by following/reading blogs and twitter, attend conferences/meet-ups (or at least feel bad that you don't do enough of it)

* Excellent English

What we offer:

* Great colleagues from diverse backgrounds

* Interesting and diverse tasks

* An innovative and entrepreneurial work place

* Flexible working hours

* Work from home when you need to

You should be from the EU or have a working permit that is valid for at least
a year.

Looking forward to your applications :)

------
sabalaba
Lambda | Enterprise Sales | Full-time | Palo Alto

We are hiring an Enterprise Sales Rep. You'll sell GPU servers for training
neural networks to the world's top universities and the Fortune 500. Generous
cash and equity compensation.

[https://lambdal.com](https://lambdal.com)

Email your resume to our CEO Stephen: s@lambdal.com

------
ckridler
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 40 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We are now selling our insurance in Ohio, Arizona, Indiana, and Utah.

We raised a $7M Series A from Drive Capital in 2015 and we're looking to bring
on a couple more talented engineers. Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and
Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded startup that is creating a
platform for local delivery powered by a fleet of autonomous vehicles designed
for sidewalks and pedestrian spaces.

We're bringing together a team with deep domain expertise in robotics,
autonomous vehicles, and artificial intelligence. If you're interested in
joining us for work on this exciting technology and help create the future of
autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you.

Roles we are hiring for include:

Software Engineer - Motion Planning and Controls

Software Engineer - Perception

Software Engineer - Mapping and Localization

Software - Generalist

Hardware - Electrical

Hardware - Embedded/Firmware

Contact us at jobs-hackernews@dispatch.ai!

Or apply through our listing on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/)).

------
stefanoco
Bluewind Embedded Systems | Design engineer, Physics/Engineering/Mathematics
graduated | north Italy | [http://www.bluewind.it](http://www.bluewind.it) |
ON SITE, FULL TIME, INTERNS

Bluewind is Hiring

Bluewind is constantly in search for resources M/F for its Research and
Development team. Experience is welcome but curiosity and learning attitude is
more important. We develop products with Embedded Electronics inside. People
working here will learn a lot about Embedded Linux, C/C++ on freeRTOS,
electronics hardware design, algorithms, reliability, safety, rapid
prototyping. Working from remote has never been a problem but residents in the
area are preferred in this case. Fluency in English is required.

If you have a degree in Mathematics, Physics, Engineering and feel curious
about what we do please send your CV to Head of R&D: stefano.costa@bluewind.it

------
misiti3780
Math and Pencil | Software Engineer | Anywhere | Full-time |
[https://www.mathandpencil.com](https://www.mathandpencil.com)

We are a small full-stack consulting agency with locations on the US East and
West coast. I'm looking for two talented developers looking to work remotely
full-time building distributed real-time applications using:

* React/Redux/Webpack * Python(Django) * Postgres/Redis * AWS/S3/Ubuntu/etc.

You need to have a degree in a technical subject, and you are going to need to
pass our programming exams. Located in or near NYC a plus, but it shouldn't
matter for the right candidate. Unfortunately, these are not junior level
positions - so please only apply if you have many years architecting
complicated web apps. Also, for legal reasons, this project requires US
citizenship. Thank you!

For more info: joseph dot misiti @ mathandpencil.com

~~~
rk06
Change that "Anywhere" to "REMOTE" as OP suggests

------
tibcdev
IvyBrick | ivybrick.com | Full Stack Developers (Sr & Jr) | Point Pleasant NJ
| Full Time or Contract, Onsite or Partial Telecommute

Small boutique software development shop on the Jersey Shore with large- and
medium-sized clients providing customized development solutions as well as
internal projects and products. Current projects include saas products,
customized customer portals, education software, and a marketing communication
platform. Utilizing PHP, Javascript, Python, MySQL, Mongo, frameworks include:
CodeIgniter, Flask, and Wordpress. Any Golang experience is a plus as we are
gearing up to migrate and rebuild a customer marketing platform.

If you are looking to be next to the beach, near NYC or Philadelphia, plus
enjoy working with a fun flexible company celebrating it's 20th year as a
software solutions partner, let us know.

If interested, please send a short profile to jobs@ivybrick.com.

------
newy
Spin | [http://spin.pm](http://spin.pm) | Mobile (React Native) Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | FULL-TIME, ONSITE

[Note: I'm a 2x YC alum, one of the co-founders. It's been a wild ride for us
over the past few months since inception, and we're looking to build out a
great engineering team. All 3 co-founders have software engineer backgrounds.
We're focusing on recruiting on React Native and backend, but happy to connect
with anyone interested. Ping me direct: euwyn@spin.pm]

Spin is the nation's leading stationless bikeshare company. We help people
move around in cities and campuses by offering an accessible, affordable, and
environmentally-friendly mode of personal mobility. Our fleet of orange-
colored smart-bikes, each equipped with GPS, cellular connectivity, solar
panels, foam tires, and a dynamo front light, can be unlocked by scanning a QR
code on the Spin app. At the end of a ride, users can park Spin bikes anywhere
responsible.

With Spin, cities and campuses get affordable and equitable bikeshare with no
public financing. Spin covers the cost of bikes and maintenance, and employs
people from the local community for operations.

Founded in San Francisco in 2016, Spin has raised an $8M Series A to launch
operations in dozens of US cities and campuses this year. The core team is
comprised of engineers, designers, operators, lawyers, and public policy
makers with experience from Y Combinator, Uber, Lyft and other technology
companies.

Spin

[http://www.spin.pm/](http://www.spin.pm/)
[http://www.spin.pm/press](http://www.spin.pm/press)
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/25/spin-raises-8-million-
as-b...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/25/spin-raises-8-million-as-bike-
sharing-battle-heats-up-in-the-us/)

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer (research department), Research Scientist |
Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

We are a well funded (about 11.5 million dollars series A funding received in
March this year) artificial intelligence startup located in the heart of
Tokyo. About 30 members total, from more than 10 different countries. The
focus is on bringing the latest in deep learning / AI research to industries
in Japan. We are looking for research scientists and software engineers.
Japanese language ability is not required, as the main language within the
company is English.

Please apply here:
[https://cogentlabs.breezy.hr/](https://cogentlabs.breezy.hr/)

The main website is [https://www.cogent.co.jp/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/) ,
but the English version is not ready yet (only Japanese).

------
tbulfin
Nuritas | Bioinformatician |Competitive reward package| Dublin City, Ireland|
Onsite| Full time |[https://www.nuritas.com](https://www.nuritas.com)

Did you know your skillset can help in the discovery of life changing
solutions to the biggest disease epidemics in the world?

Nuritas combine Life Sciences and AI and develop advanced algorithms that mine
DNA and Protein data from plant material to help build a future of health –
INTERESTED??

What are we looking for? Bioinformatician (x3) with an in-depth understanding
of biological data and advanced experience in statistics, big data analysis
(including machine learning), or other similar fields

Experience in biological software and algorithm development Candidates who
were part of inventing/coding recognised publicly available bioinformatics or
chemistry software are highly desired

Let me know if you want to discuss further - Jobs@nuritas.com

------
eli
Industry Dive | Washington, DC | Onsite

Join a passionate team that keeps millions of business leaders up-to-date with
the latest industry news and trends. The projects here are challenging and
rewarding. We always experiment and refine the way we work.

We're hiring for a number of positions: \- IT Manager (Support network &
internal IT services for 80+ employees) \- Back-end Developer (Especially
Python/Django) \- Digital Marketing Analyst \- Editor/reporters covering
Healthcare, BioPharma, or Construction

More info here [http://industrydive.com/jobs/](http://industrydive.com/jobs/)

IT Manager and Back-end Developer positions report to me, but I'm happy to
answer questions about anything: eli-at-industrydive.com. Please also send me
a note if you think you have something to add but don't quite fit any of the
listed open positions.

~~~
itmana
DC required or does relocation work?

------
jesseendahl
Fleetsmith | [https://fleetsmith.com](https://fleetsmith.com) | Software
Engineer(s), Product Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-time

Hi Folks!

I'm one of the cofounders of Fleetsmith. We're hiring for Software Engineering
& Product right now! See below for a quick description of our company:

Fleetsmith is the only cloud-based Mac management product that puts security
first and integrates with G Suite. Fleetsmith’s innovative technology empowers
anyone in charge of company Macs to easily deploy, manage, and secure them
over the internet. Fleetsmith also offers detailed device inventory and fleet-
wide upgrades to the latest version of macOS.

Fleetsmith was founded by former IT and security leaders from Dropbox and
Fandom who combined their security engineering and IT expertise into an all
new approach to managing Macs. It is trusted by companies like HackerOne,
Fandom, Patreon, Blurb, Sentry, Nuna, Signal Sciences, and more. Fleetsmith is
based in San Francisco and backed by Index Ventures and Harrison Metal.

Software Engineer, Full Stack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/ead895b7-f819-4127-8929-919...](https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/ead895b7-f819-4127-8929-91956ab9f24f)

Software Engineer, Front End:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/0781609d-4130-49d5-9357-c73...](https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/0781609d-4130-49d5-9357-c73062df1db0)

PM:
[https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/0729a1bd-181c-47ac-950b-616...](https://jobs.lever.co/fleetsmith/0729a1bd-181c-47ac-950b-616fa6ab493d)

Please apply on lever! If you'd like to drop me a line individually, you can
reach out to: jesse+hn [at] fleetsmithhq dot com

Thanks! Looking forward to hearing from y'all :)

------
Toadsoup
Applied Engineering | Software Developer | Bismarck ND, Fargo ND | ONSITE

Software Developer – Bismarck/Fargo area Software Development Manager –
Bismarck/Fargo area PostgreSQL DBA – Fargo Embedded Systems Developer
-Bismarck/Fargo area

We work on a variety of client projects with a wide variety of custom software
development needs. Specific languages and frameworks vary by projects. In past
projects we have had C#, Entity Framework, .NET, Java, angular, bootstrap,
node, SASS, python, flask, PHP, javascript, and other tools. There is some
flexibility in specific tools, we mostly want people who can examine and solve
problems. The toolset is often based on the project team's skillset and the
project's specific requirements. If you are interested in learning more,
please email me - trichardson at go-applied (dot) com Include a short bio, but
not a full resume.

------
therigu
Luminance | DevOps Engineer | Cambridge, UK | ONSITE
[https://www.luminance.com](https://www.luminance.com)

Luminance is UK-based startup creating the market-leading artificial
intelligence platform for the legal industry. Our platform, combining machine
learning with an easy-to-use UI, aids law firms complete their legal work,
with a current focus on M&A due diligence processes.

We are looking to hire DevOps Engineers who will operate our hosted platform:
responding to events and proactively making improvements.

We’re looking for people with experience in, or a willingness to learn:

    
    
      - how large web-based application platforms work
      - cloud hosting
      - automating everything
      - making technology work reliably and securely
      - liaising with other internal teams and customers
    

If you’re interested, send us an email at recruitment@luminance.com

------
ammaristotle
Medsender | Software Engineer (Full Stack) | Full-Time, Interns (3 month
minimum, year-round) | New York City | On-Site

Healthcare is broken. Medsender is on a mission to help fix it. We've created
the world's easiest way to send, receive, and view medical records.

We're a small, well-funded startup tackling a decades-old problem with shiny
new tech.

We make money the old fashioned way - with paying customers (not ads). As a
ground floor member of the company, you'll directly shape our engineering
culture and direction. Oh, and of course, your work will impact the lives of
thousands of patients!

As part of our interview process, we don't ask typical algorithm questions. We
start with a simple take-home assignment and then a few on-site interviews
that directly resemble challenges you'll face on the job.

Our stack: React, Redux, Rails, MySQL, ElasticSearch, Redis, Kubernetes

To apply, email ammar[at]medsender[dot]com

------
avdobb
VSCO | Platform Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | $125k-$155k

VSCO® is an art and technology company empowering and inspiring people
everywhere to create, discover, and connect. Founded in 2011, VSCO is based in
Oakland, CA. We make high-end photo and video editing tools for mobile and
desktop photography, and have a creative community of 45 million+.

Our Platform team is looking for a Full Stack engineer to help build the
future of VSCO products. You will work with the newest technologies and have
the autonomy to create work without being micromanaged. Your voice will be
valued in both internal projects as well as in consumer-facing products. We
are a tight-knit, collaborative team.

The day-to-day -Lead development of new features for the future of the VSCO
Platform, including APIs and services -Collaborate with people across
engineering/creative to deliver and launch projects -Help the growth of the
platform team by actively participating in code reviews, paired programming,
training, and mentoring

Qualifications -BS in Computer Science, or equivalent experience -4+ years
experience with shipping production code in Go, Node.js, and/or PHP
-Proficient with web languages and NoSQL databases, Go, MySql, Mongo, Redis
and experience with OAuth and RESTful APIs -Passionate about beautiful design
and strong desire to contribute to a small team with Lean methodologies
-Ability to think of business concerns beyond engineering and experience
working with cross-functional feature teams

Nice to have -Knowledge of service-oriented architecture (SOA) -Experience
with ecommerce - preferably Braintree -A personal connection to photography

If you are interested send me your CV (andie@vsco.co) and let's chat about it!
You can also apply directly and learn more about the role here:
[http://vsco.co/about/careers/senior-software-engineer-
platfo...](http://vsco.co/about/careers/senior-software-engineer-platform-
oakland)

------
wx2018
BOSTON, MA - ONSITE - FRONT END DEVELOPER - CLIMACELL

About ClimaCell and the role:

ClimaCell analyzes wireless communications to extract weather data for state-
of-the-art weather prediction. You'll be pioneering a cutting edge product
which processes massive amounts of data in real time, at an order of magnitude
higher spatial and temporal resolution than is possible with competing
technologies.

How to apply:

Email jobs@climacell.co or visit
[https://www.climacell.co/careers](https://www.climacell.co/careers)

Successful candidate will:

Have at least three years of relevant experience

Have experience in developing large-scale web applications using cloud
services

Be strong in Node.js, JavaScript

Be strong in UI/UX experience: Angular2, React or similar.

Understanding of HTTP protocol, RESTful APIs, SaaS models

Knowledge of database architecture (MongoDB or similar)

Knowledge of Python is a plus

Strong mobile application development experience (2 years in either native or
iOS or Android)

------
ajr0804
Daugherty Business Solutions | Software Developer-Full Stack | Saint Louis, MO
| ONSITE, Fulltime, Consulting | www.daugherty.com

Seeking a strong Full-Stack Developer interested in solving business problems
with technology. We have development center engagements and on-site client
work.

Skills: Java, React JS, Angular JS

Contact: Adam Riggs, adam.riggs@daugherty.com

------
skyraider
LedgerX - Digital currency derivatives exchange and clearinghouse that
recently received our Swap Execution Facility and Derivatives Clearing
Organization licenses from the Commodity Futures Trading Commission.

All positions are onsite.

* Frontend Engineer - New York, NY

LedgerX is hiring a frontend engineer to work on our /React/Redux stack, which
includes many tough optimization problems applicable to high-frequency
trading.

* Lead QA Engineer – New York, NY

LedgerX is seeking an experienced Quality Assurance engineer to write, run and
expand its internal platform test suites. Strong C, C++, Python and relational
database skills required.

* Integrations Engineer - New York, NY

LedgerX is looking to hire an experienced full-stack engineer to build,
maintain, test and improve integrations with third-party services and
software, including regulatory reporting software. Strong Python and
performance profiling and optimization skills required.

careers@ledgerx.com

------
XiZhao
FOSSA, Inc. | Backend / Infra Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

FOSSA is used by the most popular open source projects (Webpack, Kuberentes,
ESLint) and companies in the world to help them understand their dependencies.
FOSSA integrates with your development workflow to track the OSS developers
bring into your organization and automate license compliance, vulnerability
management and more.

We've raised $2.2m from top investors; if you develop software you've probably
used something that runs FOSSA. Read about us here:
[https://blog.fossa.io/announcing-fossa-public-beta-
funding-8...](https://blog.fossa.io/announcing-fossa-public-beta-
funding-8cf56cf8ebc6)

Our Stack: React, Node, Golang, Java, Docker/Kube on AWS, Postgres Familiar
Topics: Code analysis, distributed systems, data, developer tools

To apply, email kevin@fossa.io

------
mslipper
Spectrum Labs | Frontend & Backend Software Engineers | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE
| Full-Time | [https://www.getspectrum.io](https://www.getspectrum.io)

We’re building tools that help online communities, brands, and content
creators manage user generated content. Help us fight back against toxic
comments, foster civil discussion, and improve audience engagement!

We’re looking for frontend and backend software engineers. Bonus points for
machine learning experience. Here’s our stack:

Front-end:

    
    
      * React
      * Redux
      * ES6
      * Webpack
    

Back-end:

    
    
      * Java on Spring
      * Scala on Spark
      * Postgres for persistence
      * Redis for caching
    

We offer you your choice of laptop and monitor, competitive salary and equity,
and health benefits. We’re a tiny team of 4 and are looking to expand!

Drop me a line at matthew [at] getspectrum.io if you’re interested.

~~~
alex_g
I joined 2 months ago and am so happy I did. We're tackling difficult
problems, but that makes it all the more enjoyable!

------
dbingham
Ceros ([http://ceros.com](http://ceros.com)) | Full Stack Developer (Security
background) | New York, NY | Remote | Full Time

Ceros is the world's leading collaborative design platform. We empower
designers and marketers to create beautiful, interactive content experiences,
all without the need to write a code or test in all those pesky browsers.

We're looking for a full stack developer with a security background.

More info here:
[http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/722719](http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/722719)

We're also looking for:

Ceros | User Experience Designer (Product) | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

More info here:
[http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/782987](http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/782987)

------
QuobyteInc
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is working on a data center file system, a software storage system
built around a parallel file system core that is scalable, fault-tolerant and
with high performance for all workloads. Our customers use Quobyte for
scientific and commercial HPC clusters, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, video and CGI clusters, and as a scalable backend for SaaS
products.

If you’re into systems, we got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, ...

Languages are C++, Java and Python. We do white-board interviews and value
passion for coding.

Roles: Senior/Junior Software Engineer, Engineer in Test / QA, Support
Engineer, Sales Engineer

Send your CV to: work@quobyte.com

We currently do not sponsor visas, so please only apply if you’re based in the
EU.

------
RoboCuz
Localytics | Boston | Sr. Full Stack, Sr. Front End, Mobile, Sr. Back End Big
Data, Managers, Solutions Consultants, Solutions Architects | ONSITE

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, GoPro, and HBO. Our customers rely on
us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences. Localytics is hiring
engineers to help us with:

\- Front End development and data visualizations with React/Redux/Webpack

\- iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs

\- Data platform technologies

\- Microservices on Play with Scala

\- Delivery and Internal Tools

\- Technical Operations

\- Ruby on Rails

To apply or learn more about our opportunities send an email to
jobs@localytics.com

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com](http://eng.localytics.com)

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | BackEnd Engineer | Paris | ONSITE, Full-time |
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-
engineer-...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-102102-backend-engineer-mf)

We are looking for a Backend Engineer experienced in real-time distributed
systems. You would be working on our current platform (which has already
gathered several TB of data and scaling), and on our new product: a real-time
ad bidder backed by machine learning. This might be the job for you if:

\- You have experience with programming high performance systems in either
Core Java, C#, Python, Go, Scala or Rust

\- You have worked with ZooKeeper, Kafka, Consul or any of the other usual
suspects

\- You grin a bit with pride every time your system scales to new levels

\- Minimum 6 years of experience

\- You’re fluent in English

\- You enjoy motivating a team

We’re a 2 years old growing AdTech company based in Paris with a team of
roughly 20 international talented people, out of which 8 are engineers. We
have achieved $40M in revenues this past year as well as being in the Top 25
worldwide within the mobile advertising industry. What do we offer you?

\- Rebuilding components from scratch (you know, the way you always wanted to

\- Wish list – choose your own equipment

\- Latest technology

\- Personal space: 1 engineer - 1 desk

\- Be part of a team with very ambitious goals

\- Balance between your professional and personal life

\- Playstation and other perks (Snacks, team events, etc...)

\- And of course, very competitive packages

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com

------
skullsplitter
Pandora | Sr. data engineer, analytics | Oakland | Onsite only, Full time

Data engineers at Pandora help make our massive collection event data easily
accessible to our product and analyst teams. We help support a huge variety of
teams from science to marketing, to finance, sales as well as product
development. Our team supports tools for analysts, our science teams in
addition to building scalable reporting solutions capable of handling the
billions of events that our generated daily on our platform. Huge bonus if you
have industrial experience developing anomaly detection pipelines at scale.

Any questions? Reach out to me directly at phowe at pandora dot com or check
out our careers page for more details

[https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=oSMG4fw8](https://pandora.com/careers/position?id=oSMG4fw8)

------
yahnoosh
Microsoft | UX developer | Redmond, WA | Full-time | ONSITE

Join us to help build Azure!

The Azure Search team at Microsoft is looking for an experienced front-end
engineer:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=307442&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

Join a startup at Microsoft ([https://aka.ms/azure-search-
startup](https://aka.ms/azure-search-startup))! We are a small team of
experienced engineers, obsessed about the customers and the technology. On
daily basis, we are solving problems in the areas of distributed systems,
machine learning, and information retrieval.

If you're interested ping me at janusz.lembicz (@) microsoft (.) com (no
recruiters please)

------
victoria_daug
TomTom| JAVA developer | Amsterdam, NL |

You might have heard about us or our navigation products before, but come and
visit our Youtube to see all the new stuff that we are doing:
[https://www.youtube.com/tomtom](https://www.youtube.com/tomtom)

With all the innovations like driverless cars, the automotive industry is
experiencing really exciting times. Here at TomTom we have a cutting edge road
map ahead and we are looking to expand our teams to deliver it.

At the moment we are looking for multiple JAVA developers at various levels to
join the backend team in our HQ in Amsterdam.

Jobs page: [https://www.tomtom.com/careers//jobs/Java-Search-Engine-
Engi...](https://www.tomtom.com/careers//jobs/Java-Search-Engine-
Engineer_JR0000897-1)

------
amydordevich
Software Developer | Full-time | Onsite Company: MedBridge We are a start-up
(100 employees) that improves clinical outcomes through high quality online
education for clinicians and their patients.

Summary of Requirements: \- Fullstack or backend software engineer experience
for 3 - 5 years \- Experience developing, deploying, and running an
application in production \- Ability to own projects end-to-end

Bonus: \- Working in the healthcare space \- Golang/PHP/Docker/K8s/Node \-
Knowledge of AWS - EC2, Cloudsearch, RDS, SQS, SNS, S3, CloudFront

Perks: \- Growth potential at a thriving start-up \- Continuing education
stipend \- Dog Fridays

Please apply at: [http://medbridge.applytojob.com/apply/AjddrS0vb5/Software-
En...](http://medbridge.applytojob.com/apply/AjddrS0vb5/Software-Engineer)

Or send your CV to me!

------
FSrecruiting
FS Investments| Front End Software Developer | Philadelphia, PA | Full Time|
Onsite | VISA required

FS Investments is seeking to hire a Front End Software Developer to support
web application software development, including requirements gathering,
design, implementation, testing, documentation and support.

Check out fsinvestments.com for more

------
fivefootseven
Shaper Tools | Front End Dev, C++/Qt Developers, Computer Vision Experts | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time

Shaper is developing a revolutionary line of computer-augmented power tools,
starting with a handheld CNC router called Origin. We’re looking for
experienced engineers to help us create handheld robots that re-define making.

Check out the tool on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/shapertools](https://www.youtube.com/shapertools)

We're looking for Front End Engineers with experience using React, C++/Qt
developers with embedded experience, and Computer Vision experts to help us
get Origin into the hands of makers. Help us define a new generation of power
tools!

Apply at [https://shapertools.com/careers/](https://shapertools.com/careers/)

------
mzuercher
Dialpad | ONSITE (Vancouver, BC) | Full-time | Senior to Mid level Software
Engineer - Product

Help us Kill the Desk Phone w/Founders of GoogleVoice

Are you a passionate Software Engineer that wants to disrupt the business
world? We have multiple FTE openings in San Francisco. You will show clear
ownership on the projects you are assigned to, while solving complex
Engineering problems. We also offer a competitive base salary, flexible PTO
and the ability to work from home twice a week. On top of that, your direct
report is the co-creators of GoogleVoice!

Dialpad is a cloud based UcaaS company that has received top VC funding from
Google Ventures and Andreessen Horowitz. In fact, Mark Andreessen is on our
board of directors!

Want to learn more? Feel free to reach out directly!

[https://www.dialpad.com/jobs](https://www.dialpad.com/jobs)

~~~
neoice
Hi Marcus! I'm interested in applying, what's the best way to reach out to
you?

------
jgspotify
Spotify | Security Engineers, Security SREs, and a Head of Information
Security | NYC or Stockholm onsite (relocation available)

The Security team at Spotify is a distributed team supporting autonomous
development teams with a focus on raising security awareness, sharing
responsibility, and building tools. We aim to constantly improve the security
posture for our dynamic, rapidly-changing environment in a manner that will
keep up with our scale. We’re knowledgeable in many domains of security and
are willing to teach (and learn) from anyone at the company.

What you will do as a Security Engineer:

\- Champion security with development teams to make their code more secure,
primarily through manual code/architecture review

\- Design, build, and operate creative tools to improve our security

\- Be the first response and remediation for security-related incidents

\- Consult, evangelize, and teach theoretical and practical security to groups
of varying sizes, disciplines, and experience levels

\- Continually improve your technical and collaboration skills

\- Engage and participate in the security community

Who you are:

\- You have worked in a software engineering or security role

\- You have experience in defending against attacks in several areas of
security

\- You are knowledgeable in mobile, web security, or authentication schemas (a
plus but not required)

\- You understand security in distributed systems at scale

\- You know how to code in at least one programming language

\- You have ability to read and break code in languages including Python,
Java, C/C++ and PHP

Apply here: [https://www.spotifyjobs.com/search-
jobs/#search=security&cat...](https://www.spotifyjobs.com/search-
jobs/#search=security&category=engineering-it)

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Our mission is to apply the latest advances in technology to help detect and
manage heart disease worldwide. We have assembled an exceptional team of
clinicians, engineers, and scientists who are developing breakthrough
technologies in cardiovascular imaging and care to combat heart disease, the
leading cause of death worldwide. We’re looking for people who will bring a
unique perspective in defining the future of healthcare with us.

Learn more and apply here:

[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/?source=hackernews](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/?source=hackernews)

\- Full-Stack Software Engineer \- Experienced Full-Stack Software Engineer \-
Experienced Research Engineer - Deep Learning (Medical Imaging) \- Systems
Engineer - Data Infrastructure

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | iOS Developer

[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance.

We are looking for an iOS developer who is also an endurance runner, or a
triathlete, or at least to have the passion about running. This is very
important.

Good sense of design is bonus.

Our stack: Go for backend, Swift on mobile.

Being able to relocate to Boulder is required. BTW, if you like running,
Boulder is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run
and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

Salary & equity depends on experience.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com

------
hellyeahdude
US Only | Remote or Brooklyn, NY | Senior Polyglot Engineer with
[http://thoughtcatalog.com](http://thoughtcatalog.com)

Small team of designers and engineers working on sociological based problems
that software can solve. Profitable company, you'll ship code in your first
week, we look at software to solve problems not introduce new ones. Looking
for polyglot backend focused (Node.js, Laravel, React, Mongo, AWS is mostly
our stack) professionals who will be able to release production ready features
to potentially millions of users. Heavy consumer focus, so you'll use the
products you ship, too.

Building many products, like:
[http://collective.world](http://collective.world)

Please email: devjobs@thought.is with links to products you've built and
resume.

------
wskemper
ViaSat | Software Engineer, viasat.io Platform | Dublin, Ireland | Full-Time
[https://www.viasat.com](https://www.viasat.com)

ViaSat is on a mission to be the world’s first global ISP. From Denali to
Uluru, JetBlue 190 to Air Force One, and everywhere in between, our technology
delivers Internet access no matter where life’s journeys take you. We’re
shaping the future of global connectivity, and we want your help!

My team builds the viasat.io Platform, a suite of foundational network and
security services that every group at ViaSat uses to build and protect their
products. We also serve as advisors for other engineering teams, helping them
make better use of cloud technologies and practices.

On any given day, you may be walking colleagues through the finer points of
VPC design, or presenting a workshop on developing against viasat.io’s APIs.
You might be adding DNSSEC support to our DNS service, automating TLS
certificate validation across the entire network, or deploying our services to
a new continent. Our challenges and our products are always evolving, which
leaves little chance you'll ever get bored.

We are looking for engineers who are proficient with multiple languages, and
are familiar with existing IaaS and PaaS products like AWS, OpenStack, or
Marathon. We also need our team members to be good communicators and people-
friendly, as our daily work involves interfacing with many people all around
the company. An engineering degree or equivalent experience is necessary.

You'd get bonus points for having a strong security background, in-depth
knowledge of networking, or previous work experience building globally-
distributed applications.

This engineer will be our first European hire; most of the team operates out
of the US. You'll be working with ViaSat's European engineering teams to bring
them to the cloud, just as we're doing with our US teams as well.

Email stephan.kemper@viasat.com if you're interested!

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Full-stack Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences.

Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM, email
automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile for
each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, d3, Babel, Webpack, ES6+

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra

Full-stack: Frontend + Node.js, SQL

See [https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for
open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
edword
Away | Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.awaytravel.com](https://www.awaytravel.com)

Away is modernizing the travel experience, beginning with your luggage, while
striving to set the example for how socially conscious companies should
conduct themselves.

We're looking for a forward-thinking Senior Full Stack Engineer to join our
team. The ideal candidate will be a passionate thought-leader that is adept at
creating elegant, future-facing experiences and technologies.

If you're working with any of the following, drop us a line! React, JS-In-CSS,
Animation/Motion, GraphQL, Universal app builds, Rails

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/823596](https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/823596)

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of fifteen
senior developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
dresr_throwaway
Dresr | Web Engineer | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time

Dresr is a well-funded fashion tech startup aiming to simplify the ecommerce
space using machine learning.

The Founding team is made up of members from Twitter, eBay, Gilt, Glamsquad,
Microsoft, Vine, Yahoo, Apple, and Dropbox and our advisory board include
senior executives from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Twitter, Square and Adobe.

We're looking for a front end dev with:

-4+ years experience in software engineering.

-2+ years experience in a front end role.

-Expert JavaScript / ES6.

-Expert HTML/CSS

-Expert knowledge of one or more frontend frameworks (React, Vue, Polymer, Angular, Ember, Knockout, Backbone, Meteor, Aurelia).

Our web stack is the latest React/Redux. Our backend includes Scala, MySQL,
Kafka, Kubernetes, Terraform & more.

This role offers a lot of influence and autonomy, work life balance, good
compensation & meaningful equity.

Keywords: NYC, New York, React, Web, Front End, JS

Contact: paul [at] dresr.com

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Lead Full Stack Mobile (iOS/Android) Developer | New York, San
Francisco, Chicago, Dallas, Denver, Atlanta | Full Time | On Site & Travel |
VISA transfer OK | www.thoughtworks.com/

ThoughtWorks is a global software consultancy with a reputation for being
thought leaders in agile software delivery and a community of incredibly
passionate technologists. We work with the mission of using technology to
improve humanity and work with clients to solve some of their toughest
problems.

We're looking for Lead Full Stack Mobile (iOS/Android) Developers that can
work with our clients to set their mobile strategy and build custom mobile
applications capable of scaling the enterprise over the next 3-5 years. As a
mobile tech lead, you'll set up mobile CI/CD pipelines, develop robust testing
strategies and write clean, well-tested code.

We work almost exclusively on client site providing a mix of delivery and
consulting services, so you’ll travel extensively as part of your role.

New York:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208767)

San Francisco:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/479920](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/479920)

Chicago:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208775](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/208775)

Dallas:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641638](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641638)

Denver:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641212](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641212)

Atlanta:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641645](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/641645)

------
luminousbit
Chargify | Operations Engineer | San Antonio, TX | Full-Time

We're looking for special individuals to join the Chargify mission and serve
customers on our operations engineering team. You’ll be joining the team
focused 100% on security, reliability, performance, and internal tooling. This
means backend-heavy work. Diagnosing hard problems, monitoring activity,
building custom solutions, and delivering internal value.

You can expect to work on the following types of projects:

* Refining internal tools that help to coordinate and manage all our applications

* Automating more of our AWS infrastructure

* Building a workflow for helping other devs get up to speed with our environment

* Helping to to test and launch our Docker cluster (Kubernetes anyone?)

[https://www.chargify.com/careers/?gh_jid=751751](https://www.chargify.com/careers/?gh_jid=751751)

------
s3nnyy
Sharoo.com | Frontend (ES6, Javascript), Backend (Ruby on Rails) | Remote
possible but with special conditions, see below | Zurich | Salary depends on
where you live

You have to be in the same time zone as Zurich (UTC+01:00, although 2-3 hours
away is fine), fly in 1x / month to Zurich would be good.

Sharoo.com is Airbnb for cars (like getaround.com) that is gaining popularity
in Zurich. People can rent private, fully insured cars starting from 5
CHF/hour. Car owners can make money with their cars that used to do nothing.
Current engineering team: 1 frontend end engineer (living in France), 2
Backend engineers (1 junior, 1 senior), 1 hardware engineer building "the box"
Growth ambition for the next year: 4 Backend/Devops, 2 Frontend

Interview process

1\. Code sample + CV

2\. Quick call with our technical recruiter

3\. Fun take home exercise (2-4 hours)

4\. Tech interview based on take home

Email us:

jobs@sharoo.tech

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, Bay
Area, London | Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
renanbcampos
Software Engineer (Back End) | CareMessage (YC W14) | REMOTE | FullTime
CareMessage is looking for a Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails experience
to help build and maintain our web platform that streamlines care management
and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. You’ll be
working on exciting projects like optimizing our Sidekiq queuing system,
improving and building new integrations with Twilio, building our customer
analytics code, and helping improve and maintain our own API. Our engineering
team follows agile principles in a test driven development process. We are a
remote first team that values open collaboration and shared ownership. More
Info: [http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1](http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1)

------
vadivulpos
Vulpos | Blockchain Project | Equity + Salary (250K for core-positions,
dependent on experience) | Core-team expansion| ERC20 | DevOps | Front-end |
Back-end

This is an extra-ordinary opportunity to be working on a contrarian real world
use case of Blockchain technology in the most difficult conventional markets
of all: real estate.

Vulpos enables you to own a home anywhere you go.

Millennials are not buying homes anymore. At the same time, rents are rising.

The renter position is getting weaker while landlords are getting stronger.

We are creating a token specifically designed for to solve this problem.

As a holder of the token you can use it to access apartments or houses for a
short stay or to live in for years.

Additionally you can rent the token out if you are not in need of the spaces
we provide.

Is this something you are exciting to work on send me a message here or
through my email: fadi@vulpos.com then we will take it from there.

Looking forward to meet you.

Best,

Fadi

------
Endgame_hired
ONSITE in SF | Endgame | Sr. Front End Developer

Endgame is a product development company in the cybersecurity space. Our
endpoint prevention & detection platform transforms security programs,
unifying prevention, detection, and threat hunting to stop known and unknown
attackers at scale with a single agent.

We're looking for a seasoned Front End Dev who has built & shipped multiple
enterprise products. You need to have built interfaces with various JS
libraries, but have an affinity for React & Redux. The team is small &
distributed allowing you to make significant contributions quickly. Read more
here: [https://www.endgame.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-
fro...](https://www.endgame.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-front-end).

------
sdabby
ClickTime |
[https://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs](https://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs)
| San Francisco, CA (Onsite) | Full Time ABOUT US: We help businesses become
more productive every day. We're a bootstrapped, profitable, 35-person company
going through an exciting stage of growth. INTERVIEW PROCESS: Two phone
interviews, a short practical component (e.g. writing exercise) that reflects
future day-to-day work at ClickTime, in-person interview, reference checks.
ROLES: Associate Business Analyst, QA Lead APPLY:
[https://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs](https://www.clicktime.com/company/jobs)
Please email sdabby@clicktime.com with any questions!

------
janbernhart
Trading Systems Reliability Engineer | Optiver | Python, Linux / Unix, C++ |
Amsterdam | Visa Sponsored | onsite |

>10 datacenters >1000 servers >10000 trading components >100000s trades a day
<0.000001 seconds latency ∞ challenges

As a Systems Reliability Engineer you are the custodian of our production
trading environment. Activities include setting up, tweaking, optimizing and
monitoring the different software and hardware components manually, as well as
developing tools to make these activities less labour intensive and more
consistent. You constantly keep an eye on our trading activities, answering
questions and troubleshooting issues as they arise. You will be working with
highly skilled, smart and engaged colleagues within a team of traders,
researchers, and engineers.

Interested? janbernhart - AT - optiver.com

------
jameshillia
The Conversation (theconversation.com) | Senior Full-Stack Rails Developer |
Boston | REMOTE & ONSITE [https://jobs.theconversation.com/jobs/17692-senior-
ruby-deve...](https://jobs.theconversation.com/jobs/17692-senior-ruby-
developer)

The Conversation is an independent, non-profit source of research-based fact-
backed news and analysis.

Our articles are written by academics collaborating with our editors using the
TCMG platform - a Realtime Collaborative Editorial Platform & CMS.

Since our launch in 2011, We now have offices in Australia, the UK, the US,
Africa and France.

Full job spec @ [https://jobs.theconversation.com/jobs/17692-senior-ruby-
deve...](https://jobs.theconversation.com/jobs/17692-senior-ruby-developer)

------
smrtwyn
Spotcap | Backend Software Engineer (Scala) | Berlin, Germany | onsite | visa
| Full time

We're a global fintech company based in Berlin, Germany (more info at
www.spotcap.com). Our engineering team operates a lean development process to
deliver our world-class products and services. Modern languages and tools
paired with continuous deployment and cloud-based infrastructure helps us
master global-technology platform challenges.

We're looking for experienced Scala Engineers to join our team in Berlin. If
you’re dedicated to functional programming and clean code, have experience
developing HTTP APIs, and a minimum of 2 years’ professional experience with
Scala, we’d love to hear from you.

Please follow the link to apply:
[http://smrtr.io/BE5YEw](http://smrtr.io/BE5YEw)

------
mchught12
We are FINBOURNE Technology. We are located in London and our mission is to
revolutionise financial technology by bringing the very latest engineering
practices to bear on portfolio management software.

We're looking for intellectually hungry and communicative developers to join a
fun and experienced team to help build our global scale data platform from the
ground up.

We're hiring server side developers with at least 3+ years industry experience
who are proficient in a structured type-safe language (C#/Rust/Go/C++/Java or
similar) and have a proven track record of delivering production systems.

If you are great to work with, looking for a challenge and have a passion for
building great software then get in touch
([https://finbourne.com](https://finbourne.com)).

~~~
sebsnitz
Do you accept remote working?

~~~
mchught12
unfortunately not. We are building the core team so we need people to be
onsite for the next 6-12 months

------
vadivulpos
Vulpos | Blockchain Project | Equity + Salary (250K for core-positions,
dependent on experience) | Core-team expansion| ERC20 | DevOps | Front-end |
Back-end

This is an extra-ordinary opportunity to be working on a contrarian real world
use case of Blockchain technology in the most difficult conventional markets
of all: real estate.

Vulpos enables you to own a home anywhere you go.

Millennials are not buying homes anymore. At the same time, rents are rising.

The renter position is getting weaker while landlords are getting stronger.

We are creating a token specifically designed for to solve this problem.

As a holder of the token you can use it to access apartments or houses for a
short stay or to live in for years.

Additionally you can rent it out if you are not in need of the spaces we
provide.

Is this something you are exciting to work on send me a message here or
through my email: fadi@vulpos.com then we will take it from there.

Looking forward to meet you.

Best,

Fadi

~~~
Cardinal_
Is remote OK?

------
aryabokul
Barcelona, Spain | Zeptolab | Backend Developer (Java) | ONSITE

We are looking for a Server-side Developer for our game projects.

Responsibilities: \- Development of high-load game backends. \- Support and
optimization of current systems. \- Improvements in the development process
and communication.

What we’d like you to have: \- A rather solid knowledge of Java; \- Experience
with Netty and networking in general.

As a plus: \- Familiarity with Java 8; -Experience with SQL & NoSQL databases.
Cassandra in particular would be a plus; -Experience in development of high-
load backend systems; -Testing skills will be a plus (unit testing, functional
testing, performance, integration, etc.); \- Experience with Linux, Git,
Maven; \- Skills in DevOps.

A burning desire for game development :) If you would like to apply please
send your CV to job@zeptolab.com

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Software Engineers | SF | ONSITE | [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products, especially off-
grid solar energy systems, in emerging markets. Your work every day will
connect hundreds of families to electricity, turning it on for the first time
every night:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

We're a for-profit B2B company, post-series A, with our eight-person technical
team based in San Francisco. We are used by distribution businesses to sell,
finance, and service off-grid products in more than thirty countries. We're
hiring multiple engineering roles, including firmware/hardware manager and
frontend and/or full-stack developers:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering..).

Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a well-bounded home
project, and an on-site interview sequence. We don't believe in gotcha logic
puzzles or adversarial whiteboard exercises, and we strive to give you
specific constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

------
coinculture
Tendermint/Cosmos | Software Engineer: Consensus, Networking, Formal
Verification | Toronto, Berlin, Bay Area | Full-time

If you have what it takes to design and implement protocol standards for the
blockchain/cryptocurrency industry, reach out. We want to hire you!

If you have significant open-source software development experience in
distributed systems design, operating systems design, database systems design,
or language design, reach out. We want to hire you!

If you have a background in formal verification and proofs, and familiarity
with tools like TLA+, Coq, Isabelle, etc., we want to hire you!

We're redefining money while we build our future's financial infrastructure.

email: careers@tendermint.com site:
[https://tendermint.com/careers](https://tendermint.com/careers)

------
rossant
International Brain Laboratory | Scientific Software Developer | US, Europe,
or remote | Full-time |
[http://cyrille.rossant.net/hiring/](http://cyrille.rossant.net/hiring/)

We're looking for an outstanding scientific developer to help us develop data
sharing platforms and software for neuroscience data. This is a large
collaboration between ~50 neuroscientists from 20 labs around the world.

Required skills: scientific Python/NumPy, MATLAB, parallel computing, django,
SQL, Unix, networks... Experience with git, GitHub, extensive testing,
linting, documentation, code coverage, continuous integration... A strong
background in mathematics is a plus.

Location: mainly London, Paris, Lisbon, New York, or possibly remote.

Positions to fill as soon as possible.

------
neilk
Bench Accounting | Frontend, Backend, Product, DevOps | Vancouver, Canada |
Full-time

At Bench, we want to provide simple, effortless, and affordable bookkeeping to
every single entrepreneur.

It's a huge challenge to scale while also providing the same level of
personalized service our customers have come to love. So there's lots to do,
in just about every part of the app. No matter whether you love creating
beautiful interfaces, or sinking your teeth into a hard machine learning
problem, there's a place for you here.

Frontend: React, React Native, Redux, Webpack, Angular

Backend: Scala, Java, Node, Python

DevOps: AWS, Docker, Jenkins, Ansible

Check out our careers page:
[https://bench.co/careers/](https://bench.co/careers/)

Or, message me at neil@bench.co if you want more details about where you might
fit in.

------
ryanSrich
Datica | Account Executive, Director of Account Management, Enterprise
Platform Sales Executive | REMOTE or ONSITE

We're hiring for several positions at Datica, with the opportunity to work
remote or onsite at one of our three offices (Seattle, Portland and Madison).

For the past four years we've been focused on building the premier platform as
a service for healthcare. We service the entire spectrum of the market, from
small digital health startups to fortune 50 enterprise organizations. If
you're looking to make healthcare better, this is your opportunity to do so.
To learn more visit [https://datica.com/careers/](https://datica.com/careers/)
\- If you have any questions feel free to email me directly ryan at
datica.com.

------
zbruhnke
Cyndx Networks | Multiple Positions | Santa Monica, CA | Onsite Full-time |
[https://doppler.ai](https://doppler.ai)

Cyndx is building tools for helping companies and investment banks raise
capital.

Doppler is our self serve CRM and Recommendation engine for matching companies
to investors who may want to invest in your company.

We're hiring all across the spectrum right now but are especially interested
in people who have deep knowledge of Ruby, Python, Javascript or Devops.

We're also looking for some junior QA engineers as well as customer support
people (entry level)

If you want to hear more you can even join our slack channel for candidates by
going to [https://doppler.ai/jobs](https://doppler.ai/jobs) or just reach out
to jobs@cyndx.net

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | Trading Analyst | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME

About Octopus Energy:

Backed by Octopus Investments, we’re a new energy supplier for the UK. Through
smart use of modern technology, we’re changing the way people consume and buy
energy.

The Octopus Group has an investment portfolio worth over £7bn and with over
£1.5bn invested in renewable energy generation assets. In total, Octopus owns
about 40% of the UKs commercial solar generation capacity. Octopus Energy is
an ambitious young business already making real change in the market, with the
benefits of being a startup but with significant financial backing.

Responsibilities:

* Support with and where appropriate, own analytically complex activities such as bidding for Power Purchase Agreements for renewable generation and pricing of complex commercial supply deals

* Execute day to day energy procurement activity and develop tools to automate them – either directly (probably using Python, SQL, VBA or other appropriate methods) or by working with our Tech team. This includes:

* Using weather forecasts to produce forecasted output from renewable generation sites and forecasted customer usage

* Using forecast data and hedge position to produce trade proposals, minimising exposure to cash-out prices

* Validation of industry counterparty invoices (e.g. electricity transmission and distribution, imbalance costs, government schemes etc)

* Settlements analysis and risk reporting on meter read performance

* Produce financial position and information for use in discussion with senior management, month-end and other Group reporting.

* Assembling wholesale traded position to assist in production of month-end gross margins and forward looking financial statements

* Position exposure under different market scenarios and other risk management information

If you’re interested please drop your CV through to matt.bunney@octopus.energy

------
jln
Monzo | Backend, Data, iOS, Android & Web Engineers | London, UK | VISA,
REMOTE, INTERNS [https://monzo.com/](https://monzo.com/)

At Monzo we aim to build the best current account in the world. We are always
keen to hear from capable, creative engineers who want to help us accomplish
that goal.

Our backend engineering team have a variety of different backgrounds: we have
several non-graduates; only a couple of us studied Computer Science; one of
the team has a degree in Marketing; some of us have worked in huge companies;
some have only ever worked in startups; others are former consultants. As long
as you enjoy learning new things, we’d love to talk to you.

We work in project-based sprints, working directly with everyone across the
company, from customer support to regulation, product to financial crime, and
we run regular knowledge-sharing sessions so you’ll learn heaps about
everything from how banks work to effective communication.

We encourage an open and transparent working environment. You can get involved
in any aspect of the business you are interested in and, following Stripe’s
example, all emails in the company are visible in an email archive. We
regularly run hackathons in which people build things on our third party API
and we contribute to open source software as much as possible. We’ve also made
our product roadmap public and give sneak peeks of features in our community
forum.

If you’re unsure about applying or have any questions about the role or team,
please don’t hesitate to email our CTO Jonas (jonas@monzo.com) directly :)
We're very open about what we do in general, so our blog is a good place to
learn more about what we do.

* Backend stack: Go, Cassandra, Kubernetes, Kafka, Linkerd/Finagle

* iOS stack: Swift 3, Realm

* Android stack: Kotlin, Java, Realm

Learn more on our careers page:
[https://monzo.com/careers/](https://monzo.com/careers/)

------
jaman4dbz
Montreal, QC | React-Redux dev | Voltage Technology | full-time ONSITE |
[http://www.voltagetechnology.com/](http://www.voltagetechnology.com/)

We're a startup developing resource management software. Our front end stack
is React and Redux, with Sagas (generators) used for async. We also have a
custom built schema-less normalizer. We use electron to package a desktop
version. Our backend is Python, Django and Psql.

We're hiring both front-end developers (ES6+) and back-end developers
(Python).

We offer competitive salaries and spicy meme packages.

See [http://www.voltagetechnology.com/](http://www.voltagetechnology.com/) for
more info on the roles and email us your CV at jobs@voltagetechnology.com.

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

We provide actionable insights to the mobile app ecosystem so that mobile apps
(think Snapchat or Pokemon Go) can stay ahead of the competition. Mobile apps
think of us as being their compass. We answer questions like "What country's
mobile penetration rate is growing the fastest? What is the launch strategy
used by the last 10 successful game launches? How much user acquisition is
your competitor doing?"

As an engineer, you'll work on the products our clients (think Zynga or
SuperCell) use to move their business forward.

Read about our engineering team's culture, values, and how we describe our
day-to-day: [https://www.keyvalues.io/sensor-
tower](https://www.keyvalues.io/sensor-tower)

------
rbultje
Two Orioles | Video Compression Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time, on-site

At Two Orioles, we're building a team of video compression experts to create
the highest-quality video compression algorithms and deliver this to some of
the biggest video streaming companies in the business.

We're looking for software engineers to enhance and further develop our VP9
and AV1 video encoders. This requires experience in C/C++. Knowledge of (x86)
assembly is a plus. Ideal candidates are familiar with or have experience with
the AV1, VP9, H264 or HEVC bitstream formats or model software and/or have
experience working on (not with) opensource video codec software (x264/5,
ffmpeg/libavcodec, libvpx/aom, etc.).

Interested in building tomorrow's video? Email me at rbultje@twoorioles.com

~~~
imajes
Is it important that I know middleout for this?

~~~
rbultje
We'll give you a bonus points if you can whiteboard it in front of a room full
of strangers asking suspicious questions :)

------
rjhunja
Square | Software Engineers | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.squareup.com](https://www.squareup.com)

Not just the little white card reader anymore! Square is growing and we need
more amazing engineers to help us build the future of commerce. We are
crafting innovative tools for retailers, restaurants and more out of our Soho
office. We’re looking for entrepreneurial-minded team members, interested in
working on our newest, rapidly-evolving products for our seller base in New
York and around the world. We have big plans and need your help to get there!

Senior Software Engineer, Retail
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999658996802](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999658996802))

Web Front End Engineer, Restaurants
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999656693426](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999656693426))

iOS Engineer, Retail
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/114240863](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/114240863))

iOS Engineer, Cash
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999658982981](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999658982981))

Tech Lead, Capital Partnerships
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999656693612](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999656693612))

Tech Lead, Capital Markets
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999653203802](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/743999653203802))

Engineering Manager, Mobile Security
([https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/109677922](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/109677922))

~~~
rjhunja
Feel free to reach out to my colleague Colette for more info!
colette@squareup.com

------
karlkatzke
Kasasa | Linux Sysadmin, Data Warehouse Engineer, Network Security Engineer |
Austin, TX | On-site, no sponsorship

Also: Sr. Software Engineer | Boca Raton, FL | On-site, no sponsorship

[https://jobs.lever.co/kasasa](https://jobs.lever.co/kasasa)

Kasasa's a fun but mature startup environment company in the financial
technology / marketing base. We provide a platform that small local banks and
credit unions can use to compete with the larger banks. We provide marketing
support and websites, rewards checking accounts, and other types of support
for our customers. Kasasa has a great culture and is launching several new
products this year and next.

If you have questions, please feel free to ping me; address is in my profile.

Use the above lever.co to apply for any of the positions.

------
matthewmacleod
Altmetric ([https://altmetric.com](https://altmetric.com)) | Software
Developer | London, UK | Full time | Onsite

Thousands of conversations about scholarly content and scientific research
happen online every day. Altmetric tracks a range of sources to capture and
collate this activity, helping authors, publishers, editors, funders &
researchers monitor and report on the attention surrounding the work they care
about.

As part of our development team, you’ll develop software that processes
hundreds of thousands of mentions and serves over 20 million API requests
every single day.

For more information see
[https://altmetric.workable.com/j/EC3DE49F50](https://altmetric.workable.com/j/EC3DE49F50)

------
smrtwyn
Spotcap | Frontend Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | onsite | visa | Full
time

We're a global fintech company based in Berlin, Germany (more info at
www.spotcap.com). Our engineering team operates a lean development process to
deliver our world-class products and services. Modern languages and tools
paired with continuous deployment and cloud-based infrastructure helps us
master global-technology platform challenges.

We're looking for an experienced Frontend Software Engineer to join our team
in Berlin. We're looking for people with a deep knowledge of the Javascript
ecosystem, and have experience creating user-friendly single-page
applications.

Please follow the link to apply:
[http://smrtr.io/QpOmag](http://smrtr.io/QpOmag)

------
ajlai
GeneDx | Rails Developer | San Diego, CA or Gaithersburg, MD | ONSITE,
[http://www.genedx.com](http://www.genedx.com)

GeneDx , a rapidly growing genetic diagnostic company, is hiring full-stack
junior to mid-level web developers to help plan, build, test and maintain web
applications that are used by our clinical laboratory and scientists for
tracking and analysis of large amounts of genetic data.

In Maryland, this position is onsite full time.

In San Diego, this position is a remote “telework” position, with
approximately 50% of time spent at with other developers in a San Diego co-
working office and the remainder of time spent completely at home/remote.
Periodic travel to our primary laboratory facility in Gaithersburg, MD will be
required.

Email alai(at)genedx(dot)com.

------
KimNJF
Senior Software Engineer - Test Frameworks | Hedge-fund | Chicago | Onsite |
Full­time | __Best compensation in Global Finance with a top Hedge Fund __

On the search for a Software Engineer with strong C++, Python, Java or C# to
build latest test frameworks, with experience in building clean scalable
software, automated test suites and interfaces.

Successful candidate will drive the architecture and development of a
centralized testing framework to be used across asset classes, markets, and
businesses. Tasked with the continual evaluation of existing tool chains and
procedures to drive exceedingly high levels of test coverage with minimal
impact to the software development life cycle.

If you are interested in discussing further, please send me an email at:
kim(dot)boloorian(at)njfsearch(dot)com

------
statictype
Eutech Cybernetic | Full Stack Developer | Full Time | Chennai, India ONSITE -
[https://www.iviva.com](https://www.iviva.com)

What we're building:

* A SAAS platform and product suite for managing Smart Cities and Smart Workplaces

* A cloud-based real-time integration platform for the Internet Of Things.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, CCTVs, access card systems, energy
meters, sensors, fire alarms, AHUs, HVACs etc...) and lets your monitor and
control your smart environment.

We've been doing the Internet Of Things before it was a buzzword.

We need a full-stack developer. We write code in C#, F#, Python, Javascript,
Typescript and some smatterings of Go.

We have interesting problems to solve. Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
analen
Lead of ML at Jungla | Bay Area, CA | Full-time

Jungla’s mission is to ensure we all find meaningful answers to the increasing
number of questions we ask of our genomes as patients. Personalized medicine
depends upon accurately finding and interpreting our genetic differences.
While technological advances have revolutionized our ability to find these
differences, genetic tests often fail to interpret these differences, leading
to inconclusive results and clinical uncertainty. This is both a limitation of
existing data and approaches. Jungla’s strategy unites experts in functional
genomics, computational biophysics, and machine learning to develop
proprietary solutions for genetic interpretation. The guiding principles at
Jungla are rooted in knowledge generation, performance, scalability, and
transparency. Our team strives to make genetic tests more useful, faster, and
less expensive.

What You'll Do: At Jungla, you will help patients better leverage their
genomic information across a wide-array of genetic and genomic tests. To
achieve this, you will develop new models and systems that learn from diverse
and increasingly complex computational and experimental data types. In
addition, you will help establish and promote a culture of engineering
excellence.

Opportunity: Ownership and Direction; Engineering Excellence; Technical
Development; Improve Healthcare

Let's Talk If: You know deep learning: Tensorflow (preferred), (py)Torch,
Caffe, Theano, etc.;

You are passionate about driving insights from data;

You care about code;

You own your work.

Why You'll Love Working at Jungla: We combine competitive compensation and
benefits with the opportunity to work on challenging and worthwhile problems.
You will work with an interdisciplinary team at the interface of computer
science, biophysics, and genomics, developing elegant technological solutions
to improve patient care.

Mission-Driven Organization; Values-Driven Culture; Team & Growth.

Send your details to MLjobs@oxeonpartners.com

------
smrtwyn
Spotcap | DevOps Engineer | Berlin, Germany | onsite | visa | Full time

We're a global fintech company based in Berlin, Germany (more info at
www.spotcap.com). Our engineering team operates a lean development process to
deliver our world-class products and services. Modern languages and tools
paired with continuous deployment and cloud-based infrastructure helps us
master global-technology platform challenges.

We're looking for an experienced DevOps Engineer to join our team in Berlin.
We're looking for people experienced with designing and deploying dynamically
scalable, highly available, fault tolerant, and reliable applications on AWS.

Please follow the link to apply:
[http://smrtr.io/ApyQbA](http://smrtr.io/ApyQbA)

------
eitally
Google | Onsite (Mountain View, Munich, Paris) | Full-time | Senior | GCP
Solution Architect

I'm hiring for solution architects in all three listed locations, and I have a
proclivity to prefer candidates who have a consulting background, or
experience working in a solution architect role for a consulting partnership
with another large public cloud provider.

Here's the job posting with more details:
[https://careers.google.com/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/google/solutions-...](https://careers.google.com/jobs#!t=jo&jid=/google/solutions-
architect-google-cloud-1600-amphitheatre-pkwy-mountain-view-ca-2767060020&)

Please email me at etally@google.com if you're interested _BEFORE APPLYING
ONLINE_.

------
devgoth
LogicGate ([https://www.logicgate.com](https://www.logicgate.com)) | Chicago,
IL | ONSITE | Front End Engineer

LogicGate is looking for a full time Front End Engineer. LogicGate is building
technology to help businesses automate and track disorganized processes. Our
office is in the heart of River North with less than 10 minute walks to
Brown/Red/Blue CTA train stations and multiple bus stops. We work with
AngularJS, D3, Gulp, SCSS, HTML, and more! We are currently experimenting with
Angular 2.0, Docker, and other cutting edge technologies.

To apply, please visit
[https://logicgate.workable.com/j/754D01A18B](https://logicgate.workable.com/j/754D01A18B)

------
skylan22
Import.io | Senior Java Engineer (Backend) | Los Gatos (Bay Area) | Full Time
- Onsite |
[https://www.import.io/about/jobs/](https://www.import.io/about/jobs/)

-

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/importio](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/importio)

Import.io is on a mission to enable the world’s data. We deliver a SaaS
product that enables users to convert the mass of data on web sites into
structured, machine readable data. Our highly efficient and scalable platform
allows customers to process thousands of URLs concurrently or on a schedule
and gain access to millions of rows of data that they use for hundreds of
different use cases.

------
jcavalara
Avalara - Seattle(Onsite) - Senior Backend Javascript Engineer

Avalara automates sales tax for businesses, world-wide. We deliver
comprehensive, automated, cloud-based solutions that are fast, accurate, and
easy to use.

Job Duties

Understand the business requirements Understand the system designs and correct
them where needed Design the code, develop the tests CI/CD the solution into
existence as AWS Lambdas behind an API Gateway Reflect, Improve the process
and move on to the next theme

Qualifications

Computer science degree 3 years of experience Expert Javascript (ECMAScript 6
preferred) & TDD Modern tech (GraphQL, Git, AWS Lambdas, API Gateway,
Security)

Preferred Qualifications

Experience managing CI/CD tool chains Great documentation skills to share your
skills Solid architectural chops

If interested, please send over your resume to: john.conner@avalara.com

------
pwops
OpsTalent| Wrocław, Poland| Full-time, Onsite| Frontend 12k - 15k złotych b2b
net

OpsTalent is a young company currently looking for an experienced (senior)
Frontend Developer who can lead a team of less experienced developers, mentor
them and work close with our Head of IT (creating processes, choosing
technologies for new projects)

We need someone who is experienced in React.js or Angular.js (eventually),

We're creating web aplications for Swiss and US startups, right now the newest
project is for courier industry: management and resource planning, there's new
project every 2-3 months,

More info and apply: [http://opstalent.com/job/front-end-
developer/](http://opstalent.com/job/front-end-developer/)

------
fscherer
Building Radar | Software Engineer | Munich, Germany | ONSITE

Building Radar is a fast growing, well-funded, Munich-based start-up where we
work at the intersection of Data Mining and Machine Learning to provide
world's construction information in real-time to our customers.

We are currently looking to expand our team with the following roles:

\- Backend Engineer, ideally with DevOps experience, to work on our Data
Pipeline (Python, Docker/Kubernetes, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, Redis)

\- Front End Engineer or Full Stack Engineer to work on our Product (Angular,
Pyramid, Elasticsearch, Postgres)

See more information: [https://buildingradar.com/about-
us/careers/](https://buildingradar.com/about-us/careers/) or email me directly
(see profile)

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Sales | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

We're solving network outages for Global 2000 companies, which cause over 2%
of annual revenue loss for our future clients that you will help us to win
over. We have a solid MVP that requires sales accumen to push through the
corporate barriers to the right stakeholders.

IP Fabric is a rising global startup, which aims to help cusomters transform
existing IP network infrastructure to a service model. It's B2B, direct sales.
No timesheets, no reports, no spreadsheets, no complicated calculators. Just
business. On your terms.

Let us know if you have what it takes to join high octane startup fun. We'll
make it worth your while via hefty stock options, plump performance bonuses,
high comission, and a respectable base.

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
chrismjohnson
Catalyst Software | Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE

At Catalyst, we're focused on building a B2B SaaS solution to help customer
success teams be more efficient with how they manage their relationships with
customers. We're building a centralized place for all of their common tasks
and importing their existing data sources to enable them to understand their
customers more effectively.

We're still early stage and targeting our first product launch to customers in
January, but we have beta customers helping us vet functionality. Our small
team is able to build a lot because of our focus on teamwork and collaboration
as well as our passion for helping users and the customer success market.

Our Stack: Rails 5, Postgres, Vue.js, AWS

To apply, email careers@catalystsoftware.io

------
di
PromptWorks | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Agile Project
Manager, Business Analyst | Philadelphia PA | ONSITE |
[https://promptworks.com/jobs](https://promptworks.com/jobs)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD are
core practices of our day-to-day work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript (mostly React
and React-Native), some Elixir and Go.

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
emilburzo
META

If you find ctrl-f ineffective for this thread, I made:
[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Where you can use the search operators that elasticsearch has -- click on
"(syntax)" if you don't use them daily.

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Sr & Mid Software Eng, Product Team | Remote | Full Time |
[http://execvision.io/careers](http://execvision.io/careers)

ExecVision is a seed funded conversation intelligence company, focusing on
sales conversations. We're building out deep learning based solutions that
will help sales executives improve revenue.

You'll be working in python, java, NLP, React, D3, TensorFlow, and other
related tech. Full job description here: [https://www.execvision.io/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/Softwar...](https://www.execvision.io/wp-
content/uploads/2017/08/Software-Engineer-Product.pdf)

Send resumes to jobs@4rc.io

------
aryabokul
Barcelona, Spain | Zeptolab | Backend Dev (Java) | ONSITE

We are looking for a Server-side Developer for our game projects.

Responsibilities:

Development of high-load game backends. Support and optimization of current
systems. Improvements in the development process and communication.

What we’d like you to have:

A rather solid knowledge of Java. Good familiarity with Java 8 would be a
plus. Experience with SQL & NoSQL databases. Cassandra in particular would be
a plus. Experience with Netty and networking in general. Experience in
development of high-load backend systems. Testing skills (unit testing,
functional testing, performance, integration, etc.) Experience with Linux,
Git, Maven. Skills in DevOps. A burning desire for game development :)

If you would like to apply please send your CV to aryabokul@zeptolab.com

------
robert-wgp
We got POP | Fullstack developer (JS/Python/AWS) | Dalston, London, UK |
Onsite | Full-time

We make it easier for background artists and casting directors to find the
perfect extras for films. We've created a platform that allows the whole
process of casting, working on-set and invoicing to happen online.

We're looking for someone with an interest in both film and television to join
our team and help support our existing customers and grow the business to new
areas and countries.

You can find out more information at this URL:
[https://www.wegotpop.com/pages/uk/careers-listing/python-
dev...](https://www.wegotpop.com/pages/uk/careers-listing/python-developer/)

------
rhc2104
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Seattle, London, Dublin, Tel
Aviv, Tokyo, Seoul, Hong Kong | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
.

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Paris | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in Paris. You would support a distributed team, so some travel
would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management,
with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We are looking for someone fluent in French.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSzEFEA1/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LSzEFEA1/)

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at rcheng@fb.com .

------
msprague
Guidebook | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime, ONSITE, VISA transfer | Software
Engineer--Android

At Guidebook, we’re developing mobile apps to help organizations of all types
connect with their audiences. Now, at 6 years old, we’ve powered over 20,000
events, conferences, and guides. On average, we serve hundreds of thousands of
users per week, and some of our more popular events can attract tens of
thousands by themselves. We are looking for an enthusiastic, experienced
Android Engineer to join our team.

Best way to apply is to head over to our careers page and mention that you saw
this on HN :) [https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-
positions](https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-positions)

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo Foundation | Data intern | Amsterdam, NL | ONSITE, INTERNS

[http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-
at-akvo/)

Akvo is looking for a data management and analysis intern for a period of six
– eight months. This is an opportunity to gain practical experience working in
a purpose-driven organisation. You will work on various data analysis
projects, such as: looking at which investments in water infrastructure are
most effective; and how data can best be combined and presented to be useful
for data-driven decision making.

Akvo Foundation builds open source software that we run as a service for
several dozen governments, UN organisations and hundreds of NGOs.

------
noinput
Giving Assistant PBC. | Multiple (Javascript/PHP/SysAdmin/Browser Extension) |
San Francisco | ONSITE/REMOTE

Our mission is to simplify the process of searching for a better deal while
transforming mainstream shopping into a sustainable source of support for
nonprofit organizations. We're making it happen as a venture backed,
profitable, consumer tech, Certified B Corporation.

Open Positions:

* FE: Javascript Engineer (Angular/Node)

* BE: PHP Engineer (Yii/APIs/SQL/NoSQL)

* SysAdmin (US Only - AWS/Chef/Docker/OSI/CloudFormation/DBA/etc.)

* Browser Extension (Javascript Base, Deploying to Chrome/FF/Safari)

Read more and apply:
[https://givingassistant.org/careers](https://givingassistant.org/careers)

------
oxryly1
Game/Media studio | Los Angeles, CA | Programmer, Designers, Tech Artists |
ONSITE FULL-TIME

We're a (currently stealth) startup focused on kid's media. We are working on
a fantasy inspired project that is both a TV show for a major network and a
game for mobile and PC. The game is a F2P semi-turn-based coop adventure
incorporating characters and stories from the show. We’re looking to put
together a vertical slice in the next six months or so.

* Programmers with experience in character AI, tools, UX, and/or rendering welcome. * Designers with experience with systems, mobile UX, and/or monetization welcome. * Tech Artists with experience in game asset pipelines, animation, and/or shaders welcome.

Please contact me at dan.ml.901@gmail.com

------
Sideshowcecil
Riot Games | Front-End, Back-End, Full-Stack Software Engineers | Full-Time,
Onsite | Los Angeles, St. Louis, San Francisco

If a game’s never just a game to you, you love pushing the limits of what’s
technically possible, and you also believe that doing the right thing often
requires disregarding the rules and upending the status quo, then we’d love to
talk to you! We’re looking for talented, like-minded engineers to join us and
help shape the future of gaming.

Our engineers come in all shapes and sizes and work with many technologies. We
work in virtually every technical domain imaginable.

To apply, visit:
[https://www.riotgames.com/careers](https://www.riotgames.com/careers) or
contact amccarty@riotgames.com.

------
Taskrookie
Taskrookie Technologies GmbH (Vienna/AT) - React.JS Frontend Developer
(Freelance Project) Remote work is ok but ongoing with at least 45h/week
commitment. Work on weekends is plus.

Taskrookie connects clients with service providers at the push of a button.
Our team consists of backend engineers, designers and product owners.

Budget per Developer - 3-4k

Skills you will need:

\- At least 2-3 years of React experience(Redux is plus) \- Excellent
Javascript/ES6-7 knowledge \- Excellent CSS design capabilities \- Always keep
up to date with current status of Web/JS Frameworks \- Familiarity with
RESTful APIs \- Experience with Git and Github \- Passion for detail and
keeping of deadlines

Please send me your CV, references and qualifications to: cw@taskrookie.com

Start of the Project would be this week.

~~~
sarink
3-4k per... what?

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 100+ ppl,
30+ eng.

Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

[http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack](http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack)

[http://bit.ly/eng-backend](http://bit.ly/eng-backend)

[http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning](http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning)

------
iflypropplanes
Attune Insurance | Fullstack & Frontend Devs (React/Node), Product Designer,
Product Manager | NYC | Full-time

Attune Insurance (a joint venture between Two Sigma and AIG) is committed to
changing how small businesses get insurance. If you've gone through this
process, you know it requires a business owner to answer hundreds of questions
and can take weeks before you actually have a policy. We have an application
and platform in-market that can allow a small business to get insurance in
minutes.

We're currently building an in-house application development to lead design
and development of our application. Competitive salary plus equity available
to all employees.

Reach out to ebozeman [at] attuneinsurance dot com if you're interested.

------
johlindenbaum
7shifts | Software Developers | Full-time | Onsite in Toronto & Saskatoon,
Canada

We're a restaurant scheduling platform working on scheduling, performance, and
communication for restaurants.

We just closed a $4.5m CAD funding round that we're using to fuel our growth
and tech expansion into integration work with our Point of Sale partners.
We're doing some interesting stuff with behaviour and receipt data to help
restaurants optimize their operations, and most importantly retain their
staff.

Validated business model, multi-mm ARR, 20 engineering staff, 45 total in the
company.

Stack: nginx, php7/fpm, mysql, rabbitMQ, React front-end.

Career details:
[https://www.7shifts.com/careers](https://www.7shifts.com/careers)

------
charmee
Big Data Engineer | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime | Washington DC Metro Area
(Herndon, VA) | Visa Transfer OK | www.syntasa.com

Syntasa is a Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages
machine-learning, event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in order to generate actionable customer
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention.

What we're looking for: Experienced Big Data Engineer for our Data Team:
Spark,Scala,Java,Hive,AWS

• Good Understanding of Distributed Systems.

• Strong programming skills preferably in Java/Scala.

• Good Understanding of Spark framework and Hadoop eco system tools.

• Experience working with Cloud is a plus.

No agencies please! Please email sarath DOT botlagunta AT syntasa.com and
mention you're from HN.

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite | Salary:
£60k-£80k

Join Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team
of high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation
in Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£100M+) and
profitable after only three years. We are always on the lookout for talented
software engineers and data scientists to help us get further, faster. If you
want to work for an ambitious and fun-loving tech startup, look no further and
join us in our awesome loft office in Shoreditch.

Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development.
Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required.

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
fabian_shipamax
Shipamax ([https://shipamax.com](https://shipamax.com)) | Senior Frontend
Engineer | London, UK

We're building a platform for the bulk shipping industry - we have terabytes
of data that is processed in realtime and served up to our customers to help
them make key business decisions. Building a front-end that can help users
quickly access this data and update it on the fly is challenging and core to
our competitive advantage.

We're looking for a senior frontend engineer for our complex frontend.

[https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs/246021-senior-frontend-
engine...](https://angel.co/shipamax/jobs/246021-senior-frontend-engineer)

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full-Stack Engineer / UX/UI Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
Full Time | $0-200k, .25-5%

We're looking for a founding engineer to join our experienced team in building
software to rethink the employee experience from the ground up.

Founders are entrepreneurs who previously sold a company to Twitter before and
are taking the lessons learned in the space to create a new suite of everyday
work tools focused on end-user delight, habit forming products, mobile-first
design thinking, and machine learning to drive insights.

We have an enterprise client signed up from day 1 and are looking for talented
full stack developers (Rails + React experience preferred, but not required).
Bonus points for mobile + design experience.

Email ryan@gocleary.com

------
rdli
Datawire | C++11 engineer | Boston/SF/remote possible

We are a startup building open source dev tools for Kubernetes developers.
We're looking for an open source hacker to work on the Envoy proxy. This means
you have to systems programmer fluent in C++11. Lots of bonus points if you've
been a committer on an open source project of some reasonable size.

More details: [https://angel.co/datawire-io/jobs/265354-principal-
software-...](https://angel.co/datawire-io/jobs/265354-principal-software-
engineer-envoy-oss)

Email careers@datawire.io. Your resume is fine, but even better would be a
couple sentences on your C++, OSS, and systems programming experience.

------
positr0n
Dallas, TX | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, Full Stack | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://headstorm.com](http://headstorm.com)

We're a fast growing, high-powered technology firm dedicated to solving the
most ambitious technical problems. From strategy through execution, we deliver
big ideas, craft products with purpose, and create extraordinary experiences.

We are looking for highly-capable individuals that can solve technical
problems unbound to any particular technology stack. We leverage cutting-edge
technologies (clojure, react and react-native, docker, etc) and work with some
cool, high-profile clients.

Shoot me an email at pjagielski@headstorm.com and come learn about our amazing
culture.

------
The_Sponge
Credit Karma | San Francisco, Charlotte, LA | Full Time, ONSITE |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 70 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress. We're growing very rapidly
right now, and have tons of opportunities for people to solve hard problems
while helping people grow their financial progress.

[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

~~~
ukkonen
Are you taking in new grad for Summer'18?

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineer | Remote | Visa

OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA | Research Engineer | Remote | Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts from MIT, which was born out of MIT’s neuroscience
lab. We offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of
deep learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs. Unlike most AI start-ups,
OnSpecta has the luxury to attack multiple verticals at once. We already have
pilots with unicorn-type customers within Autonomous Vehicle, Healthcare, and
Consumer Devices (aka Drones).

email: hiring@onspecta.com

[http://onspecta.com/careers.html](http://onspecta.com/careers.html)

------
amattn
Armory | San Mateo, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

[http://go.Armory.io/YC-Apply](http://go.Armory.io/YC-Apply)

Armory is a YC W17 startup called based in San Mateo (very near Caltrain). We
are working on making cloud software deployments, safe, trivial and ultimately
boring. Essentially we're bringing the sophistication of a Netflix or Google
style deployment to anyone.

Armory's core product is wrapped around the open source project Spinnaker. If
open source is your thing, we might a good fit for you.

Today we are looking to double the size of our eng team. If you are interested
in making deployments less painful, we should chat. If you are a polyglot
engineer, we should definitely chat. If you are familiar with AWS or similar
dynamic cloud-based configuration and architecture, we should absolutely chat.

We’re small and growing but we’ve got paying customers (including a Fortune
100 company) and a strong culture.

Diversity and collaboration are important parts of who we are. We value
creativity, ability to prioritize and the importance of sharing knowledge.

Our CEO wrote a great post here about our long term vision you can find here:

[http://blog.armory.io/the-armory-manifesto/](http://blog.armory.io/the-
armory-manifesto/)

Click on the link below to apply. Be aware of the confidence gap* and remember
that you do not have to match all the listed requirements exactly to apply.

[http://go.Armory.io/YC-Apply](http://go.Armory.io/YC-Apply)

* confidence gap: [https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/05/the-con...](https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/05/the-confidence-gap/359815/)

VISA: It depends. We can usually transfer a work visa you already have. We can
only sponsor new visas on a case by case basis.

------
mackenziering
POWr.io looking for a senior engineer who’s down to roll with a team of
passionate, high-energy, overly-enthusiastic POWr Rangers. We’re looking for
someone with...

2+ years of experience in a startup environment. We want you to hit the ground
running.

A degree in computer science or completion of a bootcamp. We’re looking for
stellar coders who were top of their class.

Expert in Javascript, jQuery, and Ruby on Rails. Strong in Node, React.

Organized and detail-oriented. We pride ourselves on clean code!

Team player who works well with others, specifically us.

Someone who respects and practices our company culture on a daily basis

Someone who lives in the Bay Area and is able to work from our San Francisco
office. Remote applications will not be accepted at this time.

Smart, fast, and hungry.

Interested? Check out powr.io/jobs

------
mariojv
Rackspace | Remote* | Senior Software Developers

Rackspace is hiring remote software developers for the Rackspace Private Cloud
(RPC) Operational Fabric team. We're currently 4 senior devs and a technical
manager and all work from home. You'll help develop and deploy automation to
observe and control many clouds.

For more info about this job, see our job description and application
instructions on Github:
[https://github.com/rcbops/rackspace_privatecloud_jobs/blob/m...](https://github.com/rcbops/rackspace_privatecloud_jobs/blob/master/software-
developer-operational-fabric.md)

* Edit: Only US / UK remote workers may take this position.

------
taheca
Sensor Tower | San Francisco (FiDi) (onsite with WFH option) | Full Time |
[https://www.keyvalues.io/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.io/sensor-tower)

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for mobile app developers so that they can
focus on growing their user base, downloads, and revenue (and leave the
numbers to us). If you have a mobile app, think of us as being your compass

Senior Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Rails, MongoDB, Ansible, Sidekiq,
KnockoutJS): [https://goo.gl/jU7iWG](https://goo.gl/jU7iWG)

Senior Data Scientist: [https://goo.gl/CyisCS](https://goo.gl/CyisCS)

------
dpdawson
Bionic | Senior Front End React JS Developer | Onsite | New York, NY

About Bionic:

Bionic is an army of entrepreneurs who have built and scaled companies. We
know that large enterprises can grow like scaled startups when they leverage
the methods and tools of lean entrepreneurship and the portfolio-mindset of
venture investing. We serve Global 2000 enterprises, with whom we partner to
install our proprietary startup/venture solution called the Bionic Growth
Operating System, which builds a permanent, always-on capability for growth.

[http://bionicsolution.com](http://bionicsolution.com)

About This Role:

We are looking for a JavaScript developer who is proficient with React.js.
Your primary focus will be on developing user interface components and
implementing them following well-known React.js workflows (such as Redux). You
will ensure that these components and the overall application are robust and
easy to maintain in our software flagship platform. You will coordinate with
the rest of the team working on different layers of the infrastructure.
Therefore, a commitment to collaborative problem solving, sophisticated
design, and quality product is important.

About the Team:

The Bionic Development team is focused on the evolution of our flagship
software platform. Still in its early stages, the goal of the platform is to
encapsulate the professional knowledge of our amazing team of entrepreneurs,
provide insights into a wealth of data, and refine and guide our process as we
interface with our client partners. The platform consists of dashboards for
reporting, project management tools, and a variety of other interfaces. The
users of the system range from high level executives at some of the biggest
companies in the world, to the internal teams at Bionic that guide innovation
at these companies.

Interested? Please apply and submit link to Github here: [https://bionic-
solution.breezy.hr/p/977bcd976aa0-react-js-so...](https://bionic-
solution.breezy.hr/p/977bcd976aa0-react-js-software-developer)

------
santinoboffa
QUBIT | LONDON | ONSITE | SENIOR PRODUCT ENGINEER (FULL STACK JAVASCRIPT) |
VISA SPONSORSHIP AND RELOCATION COSTS PROVIDED

We are looking for a passionate Senior Product Engineer (Fullstack
Javascript). Currently using React, Redux and Flux and looking for someone
keen to work on server side technologies including node.js, Dataflow, Docker
and Mesos. We will consider visa sponsorship for the right candidate.

More details here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919..).

Check out some of the links to our work via the job description.

Please send your resume direct to careers@qubit.com

------
philipeller
Munich (GER) | ONSITE | Fulltime

* Big Data Architect (IoT platform)- [https://goo.gl/2hmjo7](https://goo.gl/2hmjo7) * Embedded Engineer - [https://goo.gl/J5kEX1](https://goo.gl/J5kEX1)

| blik - [https://www.blik.io](https://www.blik.io) \- Taking part in
Techstars IoT Accelerator, New York |

Our customers are BMW, Volkswagen and Bosch and we want to make their entire
flow of goods of hundreds of thousands of items visible in real time. Our
solution combines Hard- and Software to enable a fully transparent supply-
chain around the entire world.

Contact us through talent@blik.io

------
jayzee
Quartzy | Palo Alto, CA | Onsite (Relocation provided)

Quartzy helps hundreds of thousands of scientists improve the efficiency of
their research by saving them time and money. Our team is passionate about
accelerating scientific research through well-designed, meaningful tools for
labs in academic institutions as well as pharma/biotech companies.

Front-end Engineer: [http://grnh.se/286iwp1](http://grnh.se/286iwp1)

Software Engineer - Marketplace:
[http://grnh.se/7nl1uo](http://grnh.se/7nl1uo)

More openings:
[https://www.quartzy.com/careers](https://www.quartzy.com/careers)

------
guptabot
GreyOrange | Multiple Positions | Gurgaon, IN | Fulltime | ONSITE

GreyOrange is re-imagining the warehousing & supply-chain industry. We design,
manufacture and deploys advanced robotics systems for automation at
distribution and fulfillment centers. Our expertise in robotics, hardware and
software engineering helps companies solve operational inefficiencies in their
warehouses. With in-house Mechanical, Electrical, Embedded, UI/UX, Software
Development and Quality Assurance teams, GreyOrange ensures the unquestioned
quality of all our products.

Positions:

\- Tech Lead - Electronics

\- Technical Architect - Mechanical Engineering

\- Ops & Analytics Lead

\- Engineers - Mechanical and Software

\- Product Managers

\- Embedded Engineers

\- Software Tech Leads

and many more.. Website: www.greyorange.com Write to: harshal [dot] g [at]
greyorange.sg

------
snovv_crash
Pix4D | C++ Engineers, UX Specialist, QA Engineer | Berlin | FULLTIME, ONSITE

Pix4D develops drone mapping and photogrammetry software that already enables
tens of thousands of professionals around the world to create, visualize,
assess and edit their own maps and 3D models.

We are opening a new office in Berlin, and at this point looking for multiple
people: C++ and QA engineers, as well as a UX specialist. We will be working
closely with Pix4D’s already existing development team in Lausanne,
Switzerland, but will be focusing on new products.

Open positions:

\- C++, Qt and QML:
[https://www.workable.com/j/6B79936409](https://www.workable.com/j/6B79936409)

\- C++ algorithms & computer vision:
[https://www.workable.com/j/3382FE7734](https://www.workable.com/j/3382FE7734)

\- C++ (generic):
[https://www.workable.com/j/7C558B953A](https://www.workable.com/j/7C558B953A)

\- UX Specialist:
[https://www.workable.com/j/C77EC5ED2A](https://www.workable.com/j/C77EC5ED2A)

\- QA Engineer:
[https://www.workable.com/j/BB0E104CE2](https://www.workable.com/j/BB0E104CE2)

Requirements:

\- C++ positions: Excellence in modern C++ programming, focused on code
quality, simplicity, and ease of maintenance. Specialisation comes after
having strong C++ skills.

\- UX: Experience in sketching, wireframing, functional specifications and
interactive prototypes

\- QA: Experience in Python, developing tools for performance testing and
automation of manual tests

\- All positions: Good English language, written and spoken

To see all positions available in both Berlin and Lausanne:
[https://pix4d.com/jobs/](https://pix4d.com/jobs/)

~~~
zerr
Any plans for rem0te? - seems like a good option since you're already
distributed.

~~~
snovv_crash
No plans at this point. We're trying to keep teams working on the same thing
in the same location.

------
braindead_in
Scribie | Full Stack Developer | Bangalore, India | Full time, one-site

We are building an AI for audio/video transcription and looking for a full
stack developer with experience in the following skills.

Must have's: Node.js, PHP, HTML/CSS/JS, MySQL, Python, Shell scripts, AWS
hands-on experience

Good to have: A bachelor's degree, 3-5 years of experience, comfortable with
Agile methodology, believer in TDD, love technical challenges, ability to work
independently without supervision, high levels of self-motivation

Apply on [https://angel.co/scribie/jobs/235433-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/scribie/jobs/235433-full-stack-developer)

------
braindead_in
Scribie | Full Stack Developer | Bangalore, India | Full time, one-site

We are building an AI for audio/video transcription and looking for a full
stack developer with experience in the following skills.

Must have's: Node.js, PHP, HTML/CSS/JS, MySQL, Python, Shell scripts, AWS
hands-on experience

Good to have: A bachelor's degree, 3-5 years of experience, comfortable with
Agile methodology, believer in TDD, love technical challenges, ability to work
independently without supervision, high levels of self-motivation

Apply on [https://angel.co/scribie/jobs/235433-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/scribie/jobs/235433-full-stack-developer)

------
jvreagan
Netflix | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Los Gatos, CA | ONSITE

Netflix recently surpassed 100M subscribers globally. As we continue to growth
in members, global reach, and viewing hours we keep investing in
infrastructure and tooling that will keep us ahead of that growth. We are
looking for experienced SREs to help launch a newly formed team within
Netflix's Edge Engineering org - the org responsible for the backend APIs and
services that power the Netflix product experience. This newly formed team is
chartered with building out Edge's automation toiling to enable us to continue
to scale our operations with minimal human effort.

Interested in learning more? jreagan - AT - netflix.com

------
nolanbrown23
Lyte | [https://uselyte.com/](https://uselyte.com/) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time, onsite | Frontend (React.js) | Backend (Django, Postgres)

Lyte is a ticket exchange platform for sold out shows. We've partnered with
some of the biggest names in the music industry to bring sanity to the
secondary market. We work directly with venues, festivals, and artists to
integrate with their primary ticketing partners so we can eliminate scalping
and fraud while simultaneously driving down prices in the secondary market and
increase fan savings.

We looking for:

\- Junior Designer

\- Frontend Engineers (React/HTML/CSS)

\- Backend Engineers (Python, Django)

\- Data Scientist (Pandas, Python, Django)

\- Customer Support

\- Operations Analyst

Email: engineering@uselyte.com

------
rglasgow
Mixboard | Full Stack Developer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Mixboard.com is rethinking how teams work together.

Right now the company is pre-launch and it's an exciting time for you to join.
Product development is underway and teams from companies such as Facebook,
Lyft and Weebly have committed to trialing the product.

About you: I'm looking for an experienced full-stack developer who's ready to
jump into a company that's pre-launch. You'll be part of the founding team
wearing many hats whether its frontend, backend or interviewing the next
engineering hire.

About me: Previously I was on the founding team for 4 successfully acquired
startups and 1st PM at Weebly.

Want to learn more? Let’s chat! Please email ryan@mixboard.com

------
akoush
Monterosa | Digital Product Designer, Digital Producer | ONSITE | Full-time |
LONDON

Monterosa is a digital product company that creates second-screen experience
apps for brands in TV and Sports industries (ITV, UEFA and more). Check our
case studies on the website
[http://www.monterosa.co](http://www.monterosa.co).

Monterosa is seeking for talented and creative people that love entertainment
and sport, who want to help define the future of how fans interact with their
passions. In return we offer competitive salaries with a fun, focussed, and
challenging place to work, to meet new people and learn new things.

Feel free to email andrey@monterosa.co.uk.

------
RichmondGroup
Richmond Group | CTO/Full-stack Developer | UX/UI Designer | London, UK |
ONSITE

We're looking to get you started on brand new projects based in education,
working alongside one of the UK's most successful entrepreneurs - James
Benamor.

You'll receive a competitive salary and equity whilst being fully funded from
the start and receive coaching from James himself.

One of our current projects is an app designed to teach a language within a
month, and so far results have been promising.

We want several devs & designers ready to fully co-found their own business
within four months and take care of all operations.

If you're excited about increasing the speed and effectiveness of learning,
this is for you.

Email: Ryan.McGuigan@Rgroup.co.uk

------
toddn
Cloudmark | San Francisco, CA (SoMa) | Software Development Engineer in Test
(SDET / QA) | ONSITE

I'm looking to hire curious, collaborative people to help break Cloudmark
software before our customers do it for us. Testers in our group come from
various backgrounds -- security consulting, system administration, and even
software development.

We stop spam for over a billion people across the world. The team you'll join
works on the server that customers use to implement our service.

Full job posting and application here:
[https://www.cloudmark.com/en/careers/jxc9mIMgAR](https://www.cloudmark.com/en/careers/jxc9mIMgAR)

------
david_c
LinkedIn | Staff Information Security Engineer | Sunnyvale, CA

Staff Information Security Engineer, Application Security and Penetration
Testing

LinkedIn is looking for a motivated Information Security Engineer to be an
integral part of our house information security team. This team is responsible
for protecting our infrastructure, applications, and most importantly, our
members. This candidate will be particularly responsible for identifying new
vulnerabilities and responding to existing vulnerabilities within the
organization.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/364228424/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/364228424/)

------
wx2018
BOSTON, MA - ONSITE - FULL STACK DEVELOPER - CLIMACELL

About ClimaCell and the role:

ClimaCell analyzes wireless communications to extract weather data for state-
of-the-art weather prediction. You'll be pioneering a cutting edge product
which processes massive amounts of data in real time, at an order of magnitude
higher spatial and temporal resolution than is possible with competing
technologies.

How to apply:

Email jobs@climacell.co or visit
[https://www.climacell.co/careers](https://www.climacell.co/careers)

Successful candidate will:

Have 5 years of relevant work experience

Have experience in large-scale web app development

Be strong on AWS and Google Cloud

Backend: Node.js, Javascript

Frontend: AngularJS, CSS

HTTP, RESTful APIs

Be familiar with SaaS model

Know DB architecture such as MongoDB

Know Python

Hold a BA/BS in computer science

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Hiring Software Engineers (Backend, iOS, Android, Web
Developer, Test Automation, QA Engineer, Data Scientist (Polyglot Code Base) |
New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

We are seeking: Senior Software Engineer Web Application Developer Android
Engineer iOS Engineer Test Automation Engineer QA Engineer Data Scientist
WordPress Developer

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

www.stashinvest.com

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone--regardless of income--the Stash team has built an
investing platform where they can "learn by doing" with as little as $5.

No agencies, please!

------
kelseyah
Paloma | CTO | New York City | Onsite / Local | Full-time

We're building marketing software for messaging platforms – kind of like
MailChimp but for building & sending conversations through Facebook Messenger.

The backstory: After the election I put together a team to build a Messenger
'bot' to help people call Congress, CallParty.org, which launched in March. To
power it we built a dashboard for segmenting and sending content (a bit like a
MailChimp for Messenger) which got some businesses and investors interested.
So we took 100k in angel funding and formed Paloma as a Public Benefit Corp to
further build out an end-to-end marketing software for messaging platforms,
and are working on our beta that will be launching in the fall. From there
we'll either raise a seed or participate in YC's winter class and then raise a
seed.

The team is me and two of the engineers from CallParty who are on contract and
insanely talented. I have a background in design and designing marketing
software, have hopped around startups the past few years, did YC two summers
ago for one of them, and have built a few 'bot' type experiences. Our next key
hires are folks to head up tech, sales and marketing.

The platform is API-driven with a focus on integrations to CRMs and various
data sources, and includes tools for audience management, conversation
building & scheduling, and analytics. It's being built primarily in python
with a javascript front-end.

We're looking for someone to lead technical development who is:

* nice

* smart

* down for some really hard stuff

* good at communicating and making decisions rapidly

* excited about building tools for people

* interested in conversation / messaging

* great at vetting, hiring and leading other devs

* excited about contributing to the growth of what is now a very small company

... probably some other stuff because really there's a lot to do.

If you're into it let's chat! email in profile.

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help build the factory of the future and realize the next
industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the back office to the shop floor.
Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more.

We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500 customers and are
enabling production lines building things you interact with everyday. We're in
a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A a few months ago
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team!

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Application Engineering: Bridging the gap between our platform's
capabilities and what our customers need. Device integration, reverse-
engineering, web development, and lots of time on factory floors understanding
our customers' operations

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
kmann
Work Market | NYC, TO | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.workmarket.com](https://www.workmarket.com)

Work Market boasts an impressive engineering team backed by successful and
reputable investors such as Union Square Ventures, Spark Capital SoftBank
Capital, Industry Ventures and Silicon Valley Bank. We recently received $20
million in Series C funding that is being reinvested back into hiring.

Work Market is the leading platform for freelance labor. Our freelance
management platform enables both the biggest brands in the world and
freelancing businesses to manage an end-to-end contract, on-demand engagements
at scale. We are helping drive the rapidly growing freelance economy that will
make up 50% of the workforce by 2020.

Our engineers build the tools and workflows that allow our customer to be more
efficient and productive in a competitive marketplace. We are customer driven,
our engineers work closely with the product team to help define and articulate
a vision for the Work Market platform. We focus on providing simple, elegant
solutions to complex problems. We use tools such as RxJava, Java 8, Javaslang,
React.js, Kubernetes, Terraform, and Docker.

We have opportunities across the board in both our NYC office and our Toronto
(CA) office.

\- Data Engineer

\- Front End Engineer

\- Principal Data Scientist

\- Infrastructure Engineer

\- Manager, Test Engineer

\- Mobile Engineer- Android (TO)

\- Senior Front End Engineer

\- Release Engineer

\- Senior Search Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer (TO)

\- Senior Front End Engineer (TO)

\- Search Engineer (TO)

\- Solutions Architect

\- Sales Engineer

\- Site Reliable Engineer

\- UX/UI Developer

Apply now: [https://www.workmarket.com/jobs](https://www.workmarket.com/jobs)

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Android Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Build Engineer

[Sr] Information Security Officer

------
mike_heffner
Librato/Papertrail/TraceView | Sr Data Engineer | SF / US-REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs)

We're looking for a full-time software engineer to take a key role in building
the large-scale distributed systems that power Solarwinds Cloud products:
Papertrail (hosted logs), Librato (time-series metrics) and TraceView (APM and
distributed tracing).

We’re a small team so everyone has the opportunity to have a big impact. We’ve
built our platform out largely on Java8 Dropwizard services, a handful of
Golang services and some C++ where performance is critical. We leverage Kafka
as our main service bus, Cassandra for long term storage, our in-house stream
processing framework for online analytics, and we rely on Zookeeper as a core
part of intra/inter-service coordination. Our data pipeline pushes millions of
messages a second and tens of terabytes of logs per day.

All team members, whether local in San Francisco or remote, commit code to
Github, communicate over Slack and Hangouts, push code to production via our
ChatOps bot, and run all production applications on AWS. We also use an array
of best-breed SaaS applications to get code to production quickly and
reliably. We are a team that is committed to a healthy work/life balance.

Papertrail/Librato/TraceView are wholly owned by SolarWinds Inc. so you get
the benefits of a small startup, with the backing of a big company so there is
no worry about the next round of funding. SolarWinds offers competitive bonus
and matching 401k programs that create an attractive total compensation
package.

This is an example of some of the technology we build and work with on a
regular basis: [http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-
distribute...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-distributed-
stream-processing-with-superchief/).

Learn more at: [https://www.librato.com/jobs](https://www.librato.com/jobs) or
contact me directly at mike@librato.com (no recruiters).

------
gaplus
Packlane | Front-End Engineer | California, USA | REMOTE

[https://packlane.com](https://packlane.com)

At Packlane, we help customers create impactful custom packaging -- and we
need you to create the powerful code that makes it all possible.

* Senior level experience with CSS and JavaScript. You’ve built big projects in production and used both CSS and JavaScript (ECMAScript 2015 and 2016) in anger.

* Capability and interest in championing best practices in React.js.

* Proficiency with Brunch, WebGL, Canvas, and HTML5.

Read more and apply here:
[https://packlane.workable.com/j/411C973CC4](https://packlane.workable.com/j/411C973CC4)

~~~
Cardinal_
Remote within the US only?

------
ghc
Sentenai | Haskell | Full-time | ONSITE | Boston

Sentenai helps data scientists go from sensor data to data science in minutes
by automating all the tricky tasks associated with getting sensor data into
the right form for data science applications. What does it take to do this?
Unsupervised machine learning, a specialized distributed timeseries database
architecture, and a spatially aware timeseries database engine.

We're hiring senior haskell engineers to join our engineering team in
Cambridge, MA and contribute to all aspects of our software: from query
optimization to indexing datastructure design to dustributed machine learning.
Contact us at jobs@sentenai.com.

------
greedoshotlast
Jopwell | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Jopwell is a career advancement platform helping Black, Latino/Hispanic, and
Native American students and professionals connect with meaningful job
opportunities.

Our backend stack includes Python, Django, Celery, Elasticsearch, Redis,
Postgres and Protocol Buffers. We're hiring for a Junior Backend Engineer.

[https://www.jopwell.com/jobs/6657](https://www.jopwell.com/jobs/6657)

I'm the engineer hiring for this role, and not a recruiter, so keep that in
mind if you have questions for me or are interested in the job.

Equal Opportunity/Affirmative Action Employer -- M/F/D/V

~~~
ravioli_mixer
Would Jopwell be open to taking devs with Ruby experience instead but an
intense willingness to learn Python?

------
pothibo
ConvertKit ([https://www.convertkit.com](https://www.convertkit.com)) | Senior
Full-stack Rails Engineer | REMOTE

The engineers at ConvertKit are smart, highly motivated and highly productive
developers who care greatly about the craft of coding. We champion learning,
bettering ourselves, and teaching to the rest of the team.

About ConvertKit

    
    
      * We are a fully remote company, scattered across 8 states and 4 countries.
      * Bootstrapped, profitable, and growing very (very!) quickly. [1]
      * We put a high emphasis on work / life balance, and we value and strive for 40 hour work weeks. There aren't set hours, but there's a lot to get done!
      * We have a positive, vibrant, and genuine culture. [2]
      * Working with Nathan Barry is super awesome!!
    

About the role

    
    
      * You'll be part of our awesome engineering team, helping to build our product. We primarily use Rails, Mysql, Redis and Sidekiq to get the job done. 
      * We're facing real (fun) scaling challenges because of our incredible growth. Ideally you've been there, done that before.
      * We're also looking for someone who cares deeply about writing clean, maintainable, well-tested code, and generally tends to leave code in a better state than when you encounter it.
    

Requirements

    
    
      * Significant (5+ years) full-stack Rails experience and scaling a Rails app for rapid growth.
      * We don't have a separate infrastructure team.  You must be comfortable with helping to run, scale, troubleshoot and maintain a large production app that sends 250+ Million emails a month.
    

More info + how to apply here:
[https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/466250](https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/466250)

[1]:
[https://convertkit.baremetrics.com/](https://convertkit.baremetrics.com/)

[2]: [https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-
place](https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-place)

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring an executive recruiter, security roles, sales
development reps, director level positions, and more; see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/). We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

------
evtothedev
Snapdocs | Rails & Data & Product Engineers | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://www.snapdocs.com](https://www.snapdocs.com)

Snapdocs (YC W14, SV Angel) is an early stage, rapidly growing company looking
to fill a variety of engineering roles.

We're a small team tackling the absolutely massive mortgage market. We're
bringing modern, elegant software to a field that still relies on fax machines
and manilla envelopes. We bring security, efficiency and joy to a paper-based
pillar of the US economy.

The type of problems we're tackling involve workflow, product design, data,
and computer vision for mortgage documents. For data, it decides everything we
do. We won't start work on a new feature until we can point to the numbers we
hope to move. Snapdocs' culture is one that trusts its team members to make
smart decisions. This means we value both independent work as well as seeking
collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous in one segment of the market and
we're looking to expand further.

Skills & Requirements

* Rails Engineer. 3+ years experience, but more is welcome. Ideally, you're a full stack coder. But in reality, you probably lean either towards the front or the back end. That's fine, so long as you know (and enjoy) your strengths.

* Being the 15th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together. We want to create a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has your back the whole way through.

* Self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution.

* Empathy. We work closely with our customers, meaning phone calls, emails, and sometimes lunch. It is important in this job to listen to them so that we can build what they need and want. Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs](https://jobs.lever.co/snapdocs)

------
GlobalSignGreg
GlobalSign | Software Engineer, Project Manager, Customer Support |
Portsmouth, NH/Boston/Maidstone/London/Manila/Singapore | ONSITE (Some REMOTE)
| Full-Time

GlobalSign is a Certificate Authority and identity services company providing
cloud-based, highly scalable PKI solutions for enterprises needing to conduct
safe commerce, communications, content delivery and community interactions.

Multiple positions open globally, most on-site and some remote:
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/)

------
hellofreshjobs
HelloFresh | Front-end, Full Stack, Backend, DevOps | Berlin | Onsite | Visa

We are the leading global company in the expanding online recipe kit delivery
market. This is a unique opportunity to gain valuable and challenging
experience at a rapidly growing startup. Responsibility is given from day one
to use your initiative and creativity to help us grow our business.

We are fast-paced, love the food world and were recently named the fastest
growing company in Europe! We're looking for engineers who are keen to gain
exposure to a modern stack and work as part of a team of exceptional
engineers.

For more info about our culture and projects check out our Engineering blog
at: [https://engineering.hellofresh.com](https://engineering.hellofresh.com)

For our stack check out our Stackshare at:
[https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-
com](https://stackshare.io/hellofresh/hellofresh-com)

We work with PHP, Go, Docker, React.JS/Redux and are currently transitioning
towards a microservice focused approach.

If you're keen to join our team, please apply using the appropriate link (so
we know you came from HackerNews!):

Full Stack: [http://grnh.se/e3m2ki1](http://grnh.se/e3m2ki1)

Front-end: [http://grnh.se/5yd3vc1](http://grnh.se/5yd3vc1)

Backend: [http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1](http://grnh.se/p4s6yu1)

Senior iOS Developer: [http://grnh.se/iw8tfk1](http://grnh.se/iw8tfk1)

Senior Android Developer: [http://grnh.se/kwlf6j1](http://grnh.se/kwlf6j1)

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/g7bk5f1](http://grnh.se/g7bk5f1)

Agile Coach: [http://grnh.se/iw8tfk1](http://grnh.se/iw8tfk1)

------
qixxiq
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring for a variety of technical roles at Smyte. Check out our "jobs
repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We stop the victimization of innocent people online.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space.

* We have a seemingly endless supply of interesting technical problems and not enough people to work on them all.

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and Pete was part of the original React.js team)

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

------
beh9540
Evertrue | Frontend, DevOps, Backend Engineer | Boston, MA | Full Time |
ONSITE

EverTrue is a leading advancement software platform that supports fundraising
efforts at educational institutions.

We're looking for engineers with a love of technology and engineering, who
have opinions on how to build REST apis, and who can collaborate to get stuff
built.

Stack: React / Flux / Coffee / Java / MySQL / Cassandra / Kafka / Storm /
Mesos / Chef / Terraform plus a bunch more

[http://www.evertrue.com/company/careers/](http://www.evertrue.com/company/careers/)

------
transmit101
Mixlr | Qt/C++ developer | London, UK | ONSITE |
[http://mixlr.com](http://mixlr.com)

We are looking for an experienced Qt developer to join our team and lead
development of our cross-platform desktop app.

Mixlr is a live audio broadcasting service relied upon by tens of thousands of
broadcasters every month. Our desktop app, built using C++ and QML, is our
customers' main tool for interacting with the service and broadcasting live.

Experience with QML is a must. Knowledge of digital audio/internet
radio/streaming or web development would be an advantage.

To apply or for more info, please contact jobs@mixlr.com.

------
fedemalconada
qiibee | Blockchain Software Engineer (Solidity & Smart contracts) | HQ:
Zürich | REMOTE (anywhere) | Full-time | Competitive salary
[https://www.qiibee.com](https://www.qiibee.com)

We're a small & distributed team building the first decentralised loyalty
platform. We are about to run an ICO and we are looking for highly skilled
software engineers with blockchain knowledge. In particular, we need someone
skilled in Solidity, smart contracts and the ERC-20/223 token. EVM, Geth,
Web3, RPC.

Send me your Resumé, Linkedin profile, Github account, etc to
federico.alconada@qiibee.com

~~~
hiq
In case you haven't heard of it, this might come in handy for your ICO:
[http://securify.ch](http://securify.ch) I mention it because the team behind
this is based in Zürich as well (ETHZ), and may also have contacts with the
kind of persons you're looking for.

~~~
fedemalconada
Thanks for the info!

------
danielam
Signafire | New York, NY | Full-time

Signafire provides business intelligence and decision support tools for
companies. We are a small, agile company devoted to enabling leaders to make
better decisions faster through tailored solutions for data collection,
analysis and visualization to extract knowledge and facilitate discovery of
previously unknown relationships.

Available positions:

* Front End Developer

* Data Engineer

* DevOps / SRE

* QA Engineer

* Product Designer

Technologies used include Apache Storm, AWS, Clojure, Elasticsearch,
Javascript, MySQL, RabbitMQ and Redis.

Visit [http://signafire.com/careers/](http://signafire.com/careers/) or email
jobs@signafire.com with your resume.

------
me551ah
Flock | Android Developer | Delhi/Gurgaon, India | OnSite | Full Time

Flock is currently the most powerful messaging platform which allows
developers to write UI driven apps rather than bots. We believe that
enterprise communication requires integration with the tools and workflows
that a company uses and flock aims to integrate them all to streamline
communication. HTML5 apps rather than bots make up the flock platform which is
what makes us richer compared to our competitors slack, Microsoft teams etc.

The Android app is one of the platforms on top of which html5j/s based FlockOS
apps can run. From inside of the native app we expose various javascript
functions via java to FlockOS ( via JavaScriptInterface) so as to make them
more performant. We have support for multiple accounts, multiple teams and
custom fields to manage a team ! The android project spans over 80 modules and
is still rapidly growing.

We heavily use Data Binding , Kotlin and Dependency Injection. To improve
connection times on mobile we even replaced TLS with our own protocol to
reduce RTT times. Since Android Studio is so slow, we have setup remote builds
using mainframer on our build machine ( which has a Dual 6 core processor , 32
gigs of Ram and 4 hard disk’s in Raid 0). All compilation happens remotely
which makes compiling the 80 module project a breeze ( Incremental builds take
< 10 seconds ). We are writing all new modules and code in Kotlin.

Perks include a butler who will make juices/sandwiches/snacks for free, we
have a well stocked pantry and fridge(everything inside is also free). We have
a Xbox in office ( any overwatch/titanfall/fifa fans in here? ) a pool table,
table tennis, foosball and a hammock to sleep on. We also provide medical
insurance for you and your dependents ( including parents and in-laws ) and
free cab service to office ( via Uber for Business ).

We are looking for experienced android developers with good knowledge of
android internals. We are looking for candidates who have good skills in code
design and can write elegant code.Experience in Kotlin will will be a huge
plus. We are also open to candidates who have worked in any OOP langugage.

Please email your resume to : ajit.dh@flock.com

~~~
nsitjune
> To improve connection times on mobile we even replaced TLS with our own
> protocol to reduce RTT times

Can you provide more information about it

------
bdmorgan
Motorola Solutions is growing in Salt Lake City and Seattle and we are looking
for DevOps and Platform engineers, as well as a Software Engineering Manager
to join our team. The Cloud Infrastructure team is responsible for the
development and operations of critical cloud infrastructure and platform
services, in support of Motorola Solutions' public and hybrid cloud-based
Software as a Service (SaaS) solutions for public safety customers. This team
is part of Motorola Solutions’ Software Enterprise division, which offers
secure, reliable and efficient team communications, workflow and operational
intelligence solutions for mission critical public safety and enterprise
markets throughout the world. Our services leverage Cloud Computing
infrastructure on AWS to build at scale.

We offer great benefits and the ability to work with cutting-edge
technologies, all while delivering mission-critical solutions that literally
do change the world.

The Cloud Infrastructure team is responsible for:

* Design and implementation of a continuous integration/continuous delivery (CI/CD) pipeline into multiple public cloud regions

* Development and operation of common platform services that can be leveraged by our SaaS solutions moving forward

* Overall reliability and security of these services and the environments they are run in

* Monitoring and support for these platform and infrastructure services, as well as metrics collection and reporting related to them

Email me at bryan.morgan@motorolasolutions.com if you're interested or please
pass on to someone you think might be.

We're now hiring for the following positions in Seattle and Salt Lake City
(Engineering in both, Manager just in SLC).

* Software Engineering Manager: [https://lnkd.in/eTHC-zD](https://lnkd.in/eTHC-zD)

* Software Engineers - Cloud Platform: [https://lnkd.in/eBEcEGm](https://lnkd.in/eBEcEGm)

* DevOps Engineers - Cloud Platform: [https://lnkd.in/ed4qjYw](https://lnkd.in/ed4qjYw)

------
skuro
Synple | Software Engineer (Clojure) | Amsterdam or Breda | ONSITE
[https://synple.eu/en/index/](https://synple.eu/en/index/)

Hi all, at Synple our team of seasoned Clojure developers is looking for
adding a couple new team members. We are a small, well funded startup in the
logistic sector with a strong technology focus and a friendly and open
workplace. Our offices are in Amsterdam and Breda (The Netherlands).

If you know or would like to work with Clojure, have an interest in an
interest in dev, devops or machine learning we would like to talk with you!

------
joshuakelly
Universe | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | ONSITE, VISA

At Universe, you will apply your passion for technology and live events in
your quest to build a world-class Event Ticketing platform. You will
architect, implement, and evolve our frontend and backend systems with a
talented team of like-minded peers.

We are actively looking for the following positions:

* Junior Full Stack Developer: [http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/YEBgo0fFaL/Junior-Full-...](http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/YEBgo0fFaL/Junior-Full-Stack-Developer)

* Senior Full Stack Developer: [http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/kaWIJmmyU1/Senior-Full-...](http://universe.applytojob.com/apply/kaWIJmmyU1/Senior-Full-Stack-Developer)

We're looking for any of:

* Experience with web servers (especially patterns-based frameworks like Ruby on Rails, Django, Express, etc)

* Experience with a modern frontend web stack (any of Webpack, React, Ember, Angular, ES6, Babel, Yarn, or etc)

* Experience with standards: ESPECIALLY i18n and a11y

* Excitement about shipping code, automation, and testing!

Our stack: React, Rails, Mongo, Postgres, AWS

Here's why you'll love working at Universe:

* You'll work with veteran engineers, who will challenge you to ship frequently

* You'll work with amazing designers, who will challenge you to implement beautiful interactions and user interfaces

* You'll be at the helm of your own career, shaping it with your own innovative contributions to a nascent team and product

* You'll enjoy the culture and perks of a startup, with the stability of a fortune 500 company (NYSE:LYV). Perks include local sake and cold brew coffee on tap, 2 tickets to see a concert of your choice every year, unlimited access to Amphitheatre shows in North America for you and a friend, and 4 weeks vacation (2 weeks during the Christmas holidays & 2 weeks of your choice)

~~~
lucidone
Do you have an email I can contact you at? From N. Ont, looking to move down
south, curious about the position. I have professional experience.

~~~
joshuakelly
Yep, just added it to my profile.

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers | DevOps |
Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
rodly
Reddit | Senior Android Developer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

"The front page of the internet,” Reddit is comprised of thousands of user-run
communities, each with its own personality, unique focus, and moderator team.
Founded in 2005, Reddit is a place for community, conversation, and connection
with over 250 million users worldwide and growing fast!

Mobile makes up more than half of Reddit’s traffic, and as a member of the
mobile team you’ll play a key role in the defining the future of our platform.

Apply Here: [http://grnh.se/7j3wtv1](http://grnh.se/7j3wtv1)

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | Backend Engineers, Product Designers, Frontend Engineers | London,
UK | Full-time, ONSITE

Arachnys helps banks onboard their customers faster and more efficiently by
engineering elegant automations of complex business processes around massive
data sets.

We work with big (100TB+) data sets, a globally distributed infrastructure,
and tier-1 banking customers to solve problems that collectively cost the
industry $270B+ a year.

Our development team is based in London with a small presence in Vienna (where
we would also consider applicants). Email jobs@arachnys.com with your github
profile or CV to get the conversation started.

------
BitTorrentSF
BitTorrent | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

BitTorrent is the world’s largest peer-based technology company. We work with
only the brightest engineers and the most talented business people we can
find. Our team members receive industry leading salaries, stock options and
premium benefits at our offices in San Francisco’s SOMA district.

Stack: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, AWS, MySQL

Full Stack Engineer [http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/bittorrent-
inc/job/ogEW5fwF?...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/bittorrent-
inc/job/ogEW5fwF?__jvst=Career%20Site)

------
mohsen1
Lyft is hiring:

    
    
        * Backend Software Engineers 
        * Android Engineers 
        * iOS Engineers 
        * Data Scientists 
        * Deep Learning Engineers 
        * Frontend Engineers 
    

Engineering Locations:

    
    
        * San Francisco (near Caltrain)
        * Seattle (downtown)
        * New York (new office, lots of hiring going on there)
        * Remote (for the right candidate)
    

Please email me your resume at me@azimi.me. I'll forward your resume and talk
to the hiring manager about it. A lot of my referrals had good luck with it :)
Come work at Lyft, we're growing really fast!

~~~
dang
Please don't use ASCII art gimmicks to get attention in these posts; it's not
fair to all the other people who don't use them and we definitely don't want
an ASCII art arms race!

(I've edited your post above to take that bit out. That way we don't need to
penalize it.)

------
zoa
ZOA Robotics | London, UK | Full Time | Onsite

Startup developing highly mobile legged robots.

We engineer robots in a new way - dynamic by design, lightweight, safe.
Elegantly simple hardware backed by robust software. Our goal are robots with
the grace of animals working with people.

We are looking for experienced hardware (electrical/mechanical) and software
(machine learning/control) engineers.

We are at an early stage, stealthy, and looking for talented people who can
hit the ground running and grow with us.

Salary + significant equity.

Apply: [http://www.zoarobotics.com/jobs](http://www.zoarobotics.com/jobs)

------
bkeroack
Dollar Shave Club | DevOps/SRE/Infrastructure Engineer | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-Time | Onsite | www.dollarshaveclub.com

ABOUT DSC: We’re on a mission to build a better bathroom. We started with
razors way back in 2011, and now millions and millions of Members later, we’ve
expanded into shave products, skin care, hair styling, with more to come.
We’re always growing and reinventing, and we rely on killer talent to help us
achieve our goal of owning the bathroom. If you’re a team-playing innovator,
you’ll fit right in. A sense of humor helps, too.

ROLE SUMMARY: Interested in writing Go and contributing to OSS? Excited about
Docker, Kubernetes, Mesos and the brave new world of containerized distributed
applications? DSC is looking for a Software Development Engineer in
Infrastructure (SDEI)! Help us make men’s lives better while building amazing
tools to keep our systems humming and our member’s personal information safe
and secure.

RESPONSIBILITIES: You will work as a member of our Infrastructure Team,
bringing an experienced and pragmatic security-focused point of view to all
projects. You will be the nucleus of a cross-functional team to evaluate DSC’s
security posture and address any threats that may arise. You will build
systems and tools that help all of Engineering to write and deploy more secure
code. You will spend at least 50% of your working hours writing code for tools
and systems that support DSC Engineering. You will participate in all
Infrastructure projects (not just security-related) as a well-rounded
Infrastructure/DevOps generalist.

QUALIFICATIONS: Strong in at least one programming language. Go (golang),
Python or Ruby are great. Shell languages (or config management tools) do not
count. Familiarity with Go, or a willingness to learn (don’t worry -- it’s
designed to be easy to pick up). Passion for security or crypto-related
topics. If you like to pen-test in your spare time or you write crypto tools
for fun we’d like to hear from you! Familiarity with public cloud providers
(AWS in particular) is a plus Desire to build tools and automation. Ability to
think creatively and invent new solutions to tough cutting-edge problems.
Ability to thrive in fast-paced cross-functional teams

Reach out to benjamen+hnjobs@dollarshaveclub.com if interested.

------
maxsumme
CJ Affiliate is hiring: [http://engineering.cj.com](http://engineering.cj.com)

We're currently looking for senior software engineers.

We don't have any designation other than Software Engineer - everybody works
on everything.

We do a lot of TDD and pair programming, and you're empowered to fix things
that annoy you. You generally have a bit of time to work on things you care
about that don't fit in your domain.

Honestly, it's the best place I've ever worked.

If you have qustions or for some reason you don't get a response from the
online form, send me an email to msumme@cj.com.

------
mferland
Amotus Solutions Inc. | Embedded Software Engineer | Quebec City, Quebec,
Canada | FULLTIME | ONSITE

[http://www.amotus.ca/career/](http://www.amotus.ca/career/)

Amotus Solutions is a high quality design house specialized in embedded
industrial devices. We do everything from the hardware to the software.

We are currently looking for an experienced embedded software engineer to work
on embedded Linux projects (Yocto, device drivers for custom hardware, micro-
controller firmware, C/C++/Python applications, etc).

To learn more or to apply: hr@amotus.ca

------
mirpie
Converz | Artficial Intelligence Engineer / CTO | Amsterdam | ONSITE |

Converz is an early-stage conversational intelligence startup. We want to use
AI (ASR + NLP) to help sales teams win more business. We’re looking for a
talented AI Specialist / Engineer to join our privately funded company that
can supplement our business and domain expertise. First order of business:
developing a prototype for an already lined up launching customer.

Job page: [https://converz.homerun.co/data-
scientist](https://converz.homerun.co/data-scientist)

------
akh_217
BetterCloud | Database Architect | Atlanta, GA | Full-time | On-site

BetterCloud is the first SaaS Application Management and Security Platform,
enabling IT to centralize, orchestrate, and operationalize day-to-day
administration and control for SaaS applications. Every day, thousands of
customers rely on BetterCloud to centralize data and controls, surface
operational intelligence, enforce complex security policies, and delegate
custom administrator privileges across SaaS applications.

Requirements _4+ years experience with database design and query optimization_
4+ years of experience with managing a high performance and high availability
RDMBS, MYSQL preferred (i.e. Master/Secondary clusters, backup/restore,
disaster recovery, high qps, etc.) _2+ years experience Java programming (jdbc
best practices, connection pooling, and experience with Hibernate /iBatis) _2+
years of experience with automating database cluster set-ups, migrations,
backups, scaling, and recoveries for our cloud-based Big Data clusters
(Percona MySQL, ElasticSearch, Redis, and Kafka). _2+ years of experience with
automating server setup with Chef /Ansible on AWS, GCP, or Azure _1+ years of
Kafka experience - high availability, upstream checkpointing via compaction
_Experience with multiple datastores, understand the pros /cons for a given
use cases, and able to make database recommendations based on team needs
_Strong knowledge of JVM operations - memory management, threading, and JMX
_Experience with enterprise monitoring of data services (master election,
replication status, connection drops, slow queries, memory, cpu, and queries
per second)_ Colleagues describe you as self-driven, fast-learning, and
hardworking

Plus Skills _Cassandra experience - setup, config, keyspace and table design_
ElasticSearch experience - Multi-cluster, multi-terabyte indices _Container
orchestration tools (i.e. Mesos /Kubernetes/Nomad, etc.) _Hadoop Setup and
Maintenance *Experience with Spark/Flink/Storm

You can apply here: [https://www.bettercloud.com/job-
board/790281/?gh_jid=790281](https://www.bettercloud.com/job-
board/790281/?gh_jid=790281) Or send your resume directly to
abigail.horne@bettercloud.com

------
guesto
Growth Marketer | Topology Eyewear | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
US Citizen or Green Card

I'm looking to hire a world-class Growth Marketer to join my team and do the
best work of their career in the untapped Premium Fashion-Tech space.

We have an amazing product (see
[https://TopologyEyewear.com](https://TopologyEyewear.com) ), strong funding,
talented team and an enormous market ahead of us.

Read more and apply via Angel List at
[https://bit.ly/bestgrowthjobever](https://bit.ly/bestgrowthjobever)

Thanks!

------
jsonar
Vancouver,Canada | jSonar | ONSITE | Full-time

Versatile Linux technologist (Release-Engineer/Dev-Ops/Sysadmin)

jSonar is expanding it’s team and looking for a jack-of-all-trades
technologists that can develop solutions quickly, troubleshoot issues,
maintain, enhance and create software-packages, while maintaining an
operational development environment. We are a highly successful start-up in
the Big Data/NoSQL space, our solutions are used by the world’s largest
companies. We know you will not be familiar with some of these technologies –
and that’s OK – we will teach you. It is more important to us that you have
the right “gut feel”, that you’re motivated and love to expand your knowledge.
This is a full-time position and you must reside in the Vancouver area as you
will be working in our downtown office.

Ideal Candidate Qualifications

* Technologist that wants to use the best technology to implement successful solutions; you want to make a difference * Linux and networking experience – you should be comfortable with installation and administration of Linux environments and with networking concepts * Knowledge of virtualization and server administration (AWS, VMWare, VirtualBox, Docker, Kubernetes) * Knowledge of deployment, upgrades and version management of software packages on Linux * Working knowledge of Python and shell commands. It’s good if you’ve been hacking as a hobby * Coding experience (Mandatory); the interview process will include a coding challenge * Experience working with DB systems * You like to tinker and have an innate interest in technology. * Ability to learn quickly – we will throw tons of technologies at you and you will need to figure it out. * Excellent communication skills, both written and verbal. * Your friends describe you as independent and reliable. * You thrive in a versatile and dynamic team environment. * Always ready to help others and be helped. * You can drive your own boat: the ability to fearlessly use the resources at fingertips to resolve technical challenges especially when you don't know the answer.

Need to be eligible to work in Canada in order to apply for this position.
Please send your resume and cover letter providing a short description of how
your experience matches the requirements for this position to jobs@jsonar.com.

------
TomPusher
Pusher | London | Full Time | Onsite Developer Evangelist:

Pusher are looking for Developer Evangelists to help us put our products in
the hands of millions of developers all over the world. We want to go into a
room full of developers or to a company and have the developers say they love
our products.

As a Developer Evangelist, you will be the company interface with developers
around the world and will be part of a growing developer marketing team.
You’ll play a key part in promoting our APIs to the largest possible developer
audience so they can build amazing apps faster and better.

------
GSTalent
Growth Street - |Full Time| Onsite |London

Growth Street is a Fintech Scaleup working on the Business Banking problem
using P2P Technology and Machine Learning. We are hiring a Software
Engineering Manager, QA Lead, Senior Python Engineers to work with our current
team.

We are looking for people able to take lead roles in the business.

We are a group of around 40-50 people, challenges include Optimisation,
Scaling, Feature development and moving into micro services.

You can check out our tools on Stackshare, or see a profile on StackExchange
or at our website www.growthstreet.co.uk

Please send your CV to Peter ( at) growthstreet.co.uk

------
cwollak
FlashScan3D | Software Engineer | San Antonio, TX | ONSITE, $60k-$70k,
www.flashscan3d.com

FlashScan3D is a startup company that is focused on developing 3D imaging
devices. Headquartered in San Antonio, Texas, the company has quickly gained a
reputation for innovation in the field of 3D imaging and its application to
biometrics and forensic science applications.

We are looking for someone proficient in C++ or strong experience with another
OO language and comfortable learning C++. Preferred qualifications include
experience with, OOP, QT Framework, Python (Anaconda packages).

------
rsivapr
DigitalOcean | New York, Cambridge/Boston, Remote | Onsite/Remote | Visa

The Data & Analytics team is looking for Senior Data Engineers. You'd have to
be in New York or be willing to relocate (DO provides relocation). Feel free
to shoot me an email if you're interested. You can find the email in my
profile.

We're always looking for engineers and product folks. Check out our careers
page:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/)

------
greggerz
Esri | Various Software Engineer, DevOps, and Database positions | Various
Locations, mostly Redlands, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.esri.com/careers/main/job-
search#@careerPath=Soft...](http://www.esri.com/careers/main/job-
search#@careerPath=Software%20Development/Engineering@location=@jobSearch=)

Esri builds ArcGIS, a powerful mapping and spatial analytics software. |
[http://www.esri.com/about-esri](http://www.esri.com/about-esri)

------
dsigurds
Privacy Labs | Software Engineers | Bellevue, Wa | Onsite | Full-time

Our purpose is to help people be free, private and secure online. The last two
major computing revolutions brought us desktops on every desk and a mobile
phone in every pocket. We are on the verge of a new computing revolution – one
that puts the user and their data first by decentralizing the net.

    
    
      - Senior Cloud Services Engineer
      - Android Engineer
      - Software Engineer
    

[https://privacylabs.workable.com](https://privacylabs.workable.com)

------
syed123
LetsLunch.com |PHP Developer|Full time, part time negotiable| Onsite|San
Francisco, CA

LetsLunch [http://LetsLunch.com](http://LetsLunch.com) is launching a new
service that helps job seekers meet with hiring managers at company
cafeterias, tour the company experience the culture and meet future coworkers.
Its like lunch date with employers. We are looking for cofounders in the role
of PHP Engineer with YII framework, AWS, Jquery, API's and mysql. Any
questions feel free to reach out to me at Syed@LetsLunch.com

------
cmsonger
AnyConnect | Multiple positions | Louisville KY, Montreal QC | ONSITE |
FullTime

AnyConnect does software for connected cameras and other connected devices.
That means we are looking for all kinds of talent. Camera Stack: Embedded
Linux, audio / video, BLE, Wifi Direct. Network stack: STUN/TURN/ICE. Mobile
apps. Services stack: Front end, back end.

We are small, well funded, profitable, growing fast and building really cool
products and technologies.

Details at [http://anyconnect.com/careers](http://anyconnect.com/careers)

------
GSteele
Fluxx | Multiple Positions | San Francisco | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | www.Fluxx.io

Fluxx is growing!

Fluxx builds technology that strengthens the philanthropic ecosystem. Want to
build great software and really make a difference? Then visit our jobs board.

All open positions: [http://grnh.se/jywkg01](http://grnh.se/jywkg01)

Senior Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/d4t7311](http://grnh.se/d4t7311)

Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/2efvir1](http://grnh.se/2efvir1)

------
adrr
Aspiration | Los Angeles and Remote |
[http://www.aspiration.com](http://www.aspiration.com)

Aspiration is one of the fastest growing fintechs. Our products include a
checking account(Money Magazines best checking account in 2015) and
investments(Morningstar top 1% for large cap funds). We were named one of
"Inc.’s 25 Most Disruptive Companies of the Year".

We're hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer

* Devops

Our current stack is Python, Ruby, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Memcached running on
top of Docker managed by Rancher.

Join us to help break the banks.

Email tlehr@aspiration.com for more information

------
bweisburd
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Software Engineer
| ONSITE, VISA

Join us to build open-source tools that help researchers and clinicians
explore, search, and analyze large genomic datasets. The goal is to
significantly accelerate the pace of diagnosis for families affected by rare
genetic conditions.

We are looking for engineers with experience in

\- web UIs and data visualization (React, Redux, D3)

\- data processing pipelines (elasticsearch, scala)

\- server-side development (python, Django, PostgreSQL)

Knowledge of genetics is not required, but previous research experience is
preferred.

email: weisburd@broadinstitute.org

------
Penumbra_Sec
Penumbra Security, Inc | Information Security Engineer | Clackamas, OR (Onsite
only) | Full-time | [http://www.pensec.org/](http://www.pensec.org/)

Penumbra Security is a National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST)
National Voluntary Laboratory Accreditation Program (NVLAP) accredited
Cryptographic Security Testing Laboratory (CSTL). Penumbra specializes in
various types of Information Security conformance testing to government
standards and regulatory compliance.

We are seeking a full-time Information Security Engineer. Penumbra will
provide training to the right individual to help them grow within the
organization.

Duties/Responsibilities:

The ISE will evaluate various IT products for conformance to various
information security standards such as FIPS 140-2. This may involve technical
documentation review, source code review, functional and operational testing,
penetration testing, and report generation. The ISE works closely with
Penumbra’s customers in order to gain an intimate knowledge of the product
under evaluation. Other tasks may involve creating new testing procedures,
testing tools, and report templates.

The position requires a moderate level of travel, both domestic and
international.

Qualifications:

    
    
        - A Bachelor's degree in Computer Engineering, Mathematics, Computer Science, Electrical Engineering, Management Information Systems (MIS), or similar discipline. Equivalent experience may be acceptable.
        - Application programming competency in either C, C++, Java, or other languages
        - Strong IT background in PC, MAC, and networking, e.g. CCNA, CCNP, CCIE
        - Knowledge of Operating Systems, Applications, Networking Appliances, and Peripheral Component technologies.
        - Penetration Testing experience desirable
        - Excellent written and verbal communication skills
        - Strong project and time management skills required
        - Knowledge and experience with cryptography preferred.
        - Familiarity with FIPS 140-2 preferred
        - Other recommended: CISSP, CISA, GPEN
    

If interested, please email with your resume and cover letter to
careers@pensec.org.

We look forward to hearing from you. Thank you for your interest in this
position.

------
alfo_
Ahrefs | OCaml developer | Singapore + San Francisco, CA | REMOTE ok, VISA ok
(SG only), [https://ahrefs.com/jobs/ocaml-server-side-
developer](https://ahrefs.com/jobs/ocaml-server-side-developer)

We are looking for a backend developer with a deep understanding of networks,
distributed systems, OS fundamentals and taste for simple and efficient
architectural designs. Our backend is implemented in OCaml (and some C++), as
such proficiency in OCaml is very much appreciated, otherwise a strong
inclination to intensively learn OCaml in a short term will be required.
Understanding of functional programming in general and/or experience with
other FP languages (F#,Haskell,Scala,Scheme,etc) will help a lot. Knowledge of
C++ and/or Rust is a plus.

Ahrefs runs an internet-scale bot that crawls the whole Web 24/7, storing huge
volumes of information to be indexed and structured in a timely fashion.
Backend system is powered by a custom petabyte-scale distributed key-value
storage to accommodate all that data coming in at high speed. The storage
system is implemented in OCaml with thin performance-critical low-level part
implemented in C++. On top of that Ahrefs is building various analytical
services for end-users.

We are a small team and strongly believe in better technology leading to
better solutions for real-world problems. We worship functional languages and
static typing, extensively employ code generation and meta-programming, value
code clarity and predictability, and are constantly seeking to automate
repetitive tasks and eliminate boilerplate, guided by DRY and following KISS.
If there is any new technology that will make our life easier - no doubt,
we'll give it a try. We rely heavily on opensource code (as the only viable
way to build maintainable system) and contribute back [1]. Occasionally we
track down CPU bugs [2].

Our motto is "first do it, then do it right, then do it better". Drop an email
to connect@ahrefs.com

[1] [https://github.com/ahrefs](https://github.com/ahrefs) [2]
[https://tech.ahrefs.com/skylake-bug-a-detective-story-
ab1ad2...](https://tech.ahrefs.com/skylake-bug-a-detective-story-ab1ad2beddcd)

------
abgoldstein
Spoiler Alert | Full Stack Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE,
[https://www.spoileralert.com/](https://www.spoileralert.com/)

Come help us write software to reduce food waste!

[https://www.facebook.com/mashable/videos/10155453671459705](https://www.facebook.com/mashable/videos/10155453671459705)

The United States wastes 30-40% of the food it produces, which is a problem
that represents more than $200 billion. We're building out a platform in React
and GraphQL that provides first-in-market data insights in the cloud for Food
Loss and Waste. We automatically generate tax documentation for enhanced tax
deductions for food donations and provide a secondary marketplace to recover
value from surplus food and organic waste. We support more than 200 non-
profits and enterprise customers, including the world's largest broadline food
distributor, Sysco.

We raised $2.5 million in seed funding last November and are currently an 8
person team, including 4 engineers. Our CTO is a serial entrepreneur with 3
successful exits and our CEO was featured in Forbes 30 Under 30 for his work
with Spoiler Alert. I'm our Tech Lead and I'm running the search for a Full
Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/spoiler-alert/jobs/265544-full-stack-
engine...](https://angel.co/spoiler-alert/jobs/265544-full-stack-engineer)

We're also hiring:

1 Customer Engagement Manager - [https://angel.co/spoiler-
alert/jobs/250899-manager-customer-...](https://angel.co/spoiler-
alert/jobs/250899-manager-customer-engagement-boston-ma)

2 Business Development Representatives - [https://angel.co/spoiler-
alert/jobs/265540-business-developm...](https://angel.co/spoiler-
alert/jobs/265540-business-development-representative)

Apply through our website at
[https://www.spoileralert.com/careers](https://www.spoileralert.com/careers)
or feel free to get in touch with me at adam@spoileralert.com

------
madmax108
BloomReach | Backend/Fullstack Engineer | Bangalore | Full Time | Onsite |
[http://bloomreach.com](http://bloomreach.com)

BloomReach brings businesses the first open and intelligent Digital Experience
Platform (DXP), designed to accelerate the path to conversion, increase
revenue, and grow customer loyalty.

The Engg team at BloomReach owns and leads the design and development of our
core technology components that serve over 20% of e-commerce users in U.S.

A few of our latest Bangalore-based projects:

    
    
      • Product Search for billions of interactions and millions of products
    
      • A Distributed, highly scalable content indexing system
    
      • Real time auto-complete system
    

What you would have done :

    
    
      • Got yourself a B.Tech/M.Tech or equivalent degree in Computer Science
    
      • Built software solutions for 2-6 years dabbling in backend first languages, such as C/C++, Java, Scala, Python.
    
      • Loved designing and analyzing applications end to end, which communicate with each other via services and APIs
    
      • Used map-reduce or large-scale data processing (e.g Hadoop), Linux serving systems, databases
    
      • Maintained distributed systems at significant scale in a production environment.
    
      • Have fun stories of how you broke systems (and how you then fixed them) :)
    
      • Brownie points for being an Open Source contributor.
    

More details:

Full Stack Engg:
[https://www.bloomreach.com/en/about/careers/development/full...](https://www.bloomreach.com/en/about/careers/development/full-
stack-engineer)

Backend Engg:
[https://www.bloomreach.com/en/about/careers/development/soft...](https://www.bloomreach.com/en/about/careers/development/software-
engineer-backend)

If this is you and you can prove it, we’re interested in talking to you about
joining our top-flight engineering team. To get the conversation started, send
along a cool piece of code, a link to something you’ve built or a hack that
you’re proud of to ZGFtYXlhbnRpLmdob3NoQGJsb29tcmVhY2guY29t . We can’t wait to
have a look.

------
globblob
MIAMED GmbH (US: amboss.com, DE: miamed.de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs)

AMBOSS is a revolutionary new learning system for medical students and
physicians. Our team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are
driven by the idea of improving medical care for people around the world. Do
you want to participate in shaping a new era of medical education?

Currently looking for:

\- Lead Frontend Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665758](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=665758))

\- PHP Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910))

\- Frontend Engineer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=777312](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=777312))

\- Full Stack Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=782162](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=782162))

\- Engineering Internship
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=780852](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=780852))

\- Working Student IT Support
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=798730](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=798730))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

------
mhluongo
Fold | Engineering, Smart Contracts | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE & REMOTE | Full-
time & Contract

Fold let's you spend bitcoin in the real world, saving consumers up to 20% at
Starbucks, Target, Best Buy, Dunkin Donuts and more when they pay with
bitcoin.

We're expanding to new cryptocurrencies (Dash, Zcash, Monero, Ethereum) and
launching a new smart contract product.

Tech stack: Python, Django, Clojure, React/Redux, Solidity

We're especially excited about our new work with Ethereum / Solidity.

Interested in breaking into the cryptocurrency space? Email me at matt at
foldapp.com.

------
brainbotger
brainbot technologies AG | Blockchain Development | GER, DEN | ONSITE
preferred brainbot technologies is a blockchain development studio, creating
the core building blocks to scale the technology towards broad adoption of
public blockchain systems. Our projects have been key to the core of Ethereum
and continue to be crucial to the adoption and the current development roadmap
of Ethereum. [https://medium.com/@brainbot/brainbot-technologies-a-
blockch...](https://medium.com/@brainbot/brainbot-technologies-a-blockchain-
development-studio-4f70d4ed72a)

Full-Stack ÐApps Developer -
[http://www.brainbot.com/](http://www.brainbot.com/) \- Building ÐApps, based
on solidity smart contracts -- Senior Python Backend Developer -
[http://www.raidex.io/](http://www.raidex.io/) \- The scalable decentralized
exchange -- Senior Python Backend Developer -
[http://raiden.network/](http://raiden.network/) \- High speed token transfers
for Ethereum, based on state channels -- Senior Python Middleware Developer -
[http://trustlines.network/](http://trustlines.network/) \- The original
Ripple idea built on Ethereum

[https://angel.co/brainbot-technologies/jobs](https://angel.co/brainbot-
technologies/jobs)

~~~
brainbotger
Senior Python Backend Developer: \- solid experience in Python 2.x and 3.x
backend development \- experience in distributed application programming and
concurrent programming \- thorough knowledge of p2p network application
programming is a plus \- knowledge of git, gitflow and continuous integration
(eg. Travis CI) \- having worked in a team with 5+ developers using agile
methodology

Senior Python Middleware Developer: \- solid experience in Python 2.x and 3.x
backend development \- knowledge of patterns in Ethereum Blockchain
development \- experience in Solidity and Ethereum development tools (one of
Populus, Truffle, Embark and web3) is a plus \- experience in distributed
application programming and concurrent programming is a plus \- knowledge of
of git, gitflow and continuous integration (eg. Travis CI) \- having worked in
a team with 5+ developers using agile methodology

Full-Stack ÐApps Developer \- solid experience in JS development (Angular,
React or other MVW frameworks), Node and native mobile programming with React
Native \- experience in Python is a plus \- knowledge of patterns in Ethereum
Blockchain development, Solidity and tools (at least one of Populus, Truffle,
Embark) \- experience in ÐApp development with one of web3.js, web3.py, web3j,
Nethereum is a plus \- having worked in a team with 5+ developers using agile
methodology \- having worked as a scrum master is a plus

------
SydneyKnerd
Knewton | NYC | ONSITE |

[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is the world’s leading adaptive learning technology provider with the
mission of bringing personalized education to the world.

We are looking for a Senior Backend Engineer We use Java and Python among
others!

Perks: Unlimited Vacation, Health/Dental/Vision, Free Lunch, Stock Options and
too much pizza to know what to do with...

Process: (1) Culture Screen, (2) Tech Screen (3) Tech Interview

Questions? recruiting@knewton.com

------
corradio
Tomorrow ([https://www.tmrow.com](https://www.tmrow.com)) | Copenhagen | Full-
time | Onsite / remote

We use science, data and machine learning to automatically quantify the
environmental impact of our daily decisions. We present this information in a
simple and elegant way, empowering anyone to have a tangible and positive
impact.

We're hiring a co-founder level product manager and frontend developer. We're
basing our stack on Node, Docker, React-Native + Redux. Check out more on our
website.

------
nclauss
Los Angeles, CA/San Francisco, CA -- Riot Games -- Esports Engineering Team

Engineering Manager - Platform Team (SF) Management experience: must have
built at least one strong engineering team in the 5-10 range. Strong platform
experience.

Mid/Senior Software Engineer (Platform)- Have lead the design of, written,
shipped + operated RESTful services at large scale (>10,000,000 MUs, >500
aQPS) Expert level in Java or Go

Mid/Senior Software Engineer(Web) Strong CS background Love of Esports :)

If you're interested shoot me your resume to nclauss(AT)riotgames.com

------
s3nnyy
Squirro | Frontend (ES6, Javascript), Backend (Python/Elasticsearch) | Onsite,
EU passports only | Zurich | Salary: 100k-120k CHF

We build a Python- / Elasticsearch-based solution that helps enterprises to
get valuable insights in their client-base. We have just raised a successful
round with a famous US-investor and we hope, we will become the next European
unicorn and we look for frontend (user-facing stuff, dashboards,
visualizations) and backend engineers (core search product) to join in our
Zurich office.

Interview:

1) Phone screen

2) 2h home-work

3) Onsite with the team, no whiteboarding

Email us:

jobs@squirro.tech

------
styrmis
Mystery Applicant | Full Stack Ruby / Rails Developer | ONSITE | Bath or
Bristol, England

We are looking for talented and friendly Ruby devs to join us in building a
surveying and business intelligence tool onsite (part-remote OK) in Bath,
England.

Note that if you're not a Ruby developer but you're interested in picking it
up then we would also like to speak to you.

For more details please see:

[https://mysteryapplicant.workable.com/jobs/489994](https://mysteryapplicant.workable.com/jobs/489994)

------
fillskills
HyreCar | Los Angeles | Full Stack Engineers | On-site | Full Time | Interns
ok | No Visa sponsorship Looking for strong Javascript developers. Willing to
work at a startup where the product evolves very fast and constantly. Our
offices are located in WeWork downtown LA with beautiful views all year long.
Free beer and cafe too. We are a startup growing 20% month over month for an
entire year and have a great revenue. A large part of that is because of our
tech. Feel free to reach out at abhi@hyrecar.com

------
zoa
ZOA Robotics | London, UK | Full Time | Onsite only

Startup developing highly mobile legged robots.

We engineer robots in a new way – dynamic by design, lightweight, safe.
Elegantly simple hardware backed by cutting-edge software. Our goal are robots
with the grace of animals working with people.

We are looking for experienced hardware (electrical/mechanical) and software
(machine learning/control) engineers.

We are at an early stage, stealthy, and looking for talented people who can
hit the ground running and grow with us.

Salary + significant equity.

More details: www.zoarobotics.com/jobs

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE | REMOTE

Python/Django / Ruby/Rails Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
sthom98
98point6 | Software Engineers | Seattle | Onsite

98point6 is building the next generation of primary care by changing the
relationship between healthcare and technology. By uniting leading-edge data
science with Board Certified Physicians we are working to make primary care
more convenient, accessible, and affordable.

We are hiring Engineers for our Mobile (Android & iOS), frontend, backend,
data science, and systems engineering teams.

If you're interested in learning more, check out www.98point6.com and/or email
careers@98point6.com.

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Business Development Manager | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

Apply:
[http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/NJzqmPIyXI/Business-D...](http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/NJzqmPIyXI/Business-
Development-Manager?source=hn)

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

------
mrenee
Starbucks | Various Engineering positions | Seattle | On Site
[http://www.starbucks.com/](http://www.starbucks.com/) | Full Time |

It's a great chance to work on a greenfield project in Scala. There are also
full stack and mobile positions available. Starbucks is a great company and
Seattle is a fantastic city. I'm an engineer not a recruiter.

Jobs page:

[https://www.starbucks.com/careers](https://www.starbucks.com/careers)

------
ajessup
Scytale (Scyale.io) | Work with Golang and Open Source | San Francisco | Full
time

We're looking for someone who wants to work to help foster and cultivate a
healthy ecosystem around our open source project
[https://spiffe.io/](https://spiffe.io/).

Full details here: [https://blog.scytale.io/were-hiring-a-developer-programs-
eng...](https://blog.scytale.io/were-hiring-a-developer-programs-
engineer-5e48b194817e)

------
tmj2321
Data Management Inc. ([https://data-management.com](https://data-
management.com)) | Greensboro, North Carolina | Full-Time | Full Stack
Developer | Onsite

DMI is hiring talented, experienced developers to improve our nonprofit data
products and services. Top developers will receive relocation assistance and
competitive pay.

Check out [https://data-management.com/careers](https://data-
management.com/careers) for more details.

------
gary_good
Zenreach | Fullstack / Front-End Dev / Product Design |Waterloo, ON Canada |
Full-time; Onsite

Zenreach is doing for brick-and-mortar merchants what Google did with cost-
per-click marketing for online businesses. We're backed by leading investors
with decades of experience in building enterprise hardware and software. We
were also featured as one of the top breakout startups of 2017!

www.zenreach.com/careers

[http://bit.ly/fullstackdevzr](http://bit.ly/fullstackdevzr)

------
darkr
Depop | Multiple | London | ONSITE
[https://www.depop.com/about/jobs](https://www.depop.com/about/jobs) Depop is
a fashion/vintage, youth-oriented social marketplace with millions of users.
We have offices in London, NYC, and Milan - with Engineering being primarily
located in London. We're currently hiring for the following roles in
Engineering (please ignore any "closing dates"):

* Scala Engineers

* iOS Engineers

* Android Engineers

* Platform/DevOps Engineers

* Principal Data Engineer

* Data Scientist

------
rethab
Nezasa | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Full-Time | Lisbon | On-Site

Nezasa is a travel technology startup with offices in Zurich and Lisbon. We
are creating a product that lets the user fully customize their individual
travel packages and eventually book them -- all on one platform.

Our stack: Scala (play, akka), EmberJS, Memcached, MongoDB, Elasticsearch

More info about the positions can be found on our website:
[https://www.nezasa.com/jobs/](https://www.nezasa.com/jobs/)

------
Circeberman
Instacart is Hiring | Join the team onsite in San Francisco CA
[https://careers.instacart.com/](https://careers.instacart.com/)

Press: [https://news.instacart.com/](https://news.instacart.com/)

We have open opportunities in all areas of our engineering org including;
Data, Full-Stack, Infrastructure, Android, iOS, and more. We welcome you apply
through our jobs page or reach out directly to the recruiting team.

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York, NY | Full-Time | On Site

At Temboo, we build software that helps people connect embedded hardware to
the internet, enabling them to develop any type of physical computing system.
Temboo ships on hardware from Samsung, Texas Instruments, Arduino and more,
and our customers build everything from offshore shrimp farming monitors to
metal detection systems in industrial bakeries.

You can find our open positions here:

[https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance-group.com/](https://www.simplesurance-group.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Manual and Automation Test Engineer (f/m): For people with proven experience in Quality Assurance testing methodologies.
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.de | [https://www.simplesurance-
group.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance-group.com/careers/)

~~~
cmclaughlin
Are you referring to gender with the f/m abbreviations?

~~~
igor_filippov
Yeah and apparently Germany has only two of them.

------
krg
TechEmpower - Los Angeles area, California (El Segundo, near LAX) - ONSITE

We're looking for good programmers with an interest in web development. If
you're smart and motivated, and you want to work in a supportive environment,
then let's talk.

TechEmpower is a custom software company. We help our clients understand their
needs, plan solutions for them, and build software -- on time and on target.
By taking away their technical headaches, we help our clients succeed.

BENEFITS

\- We're small. We have 30 employees and we work in teams of 1-6.

\- We're friendly. Our office is professional and collegiate, like a computer
lab staffed by adults. We help each other out.

\- We're mostly a web shop. We do a bit of desktop, and a bit of native
mobile, but 90% of our work is creating complex web applications.

\- We work with a wide range of technologies (see Technologies below) but Java
is first in our heart.

\- We're established. We were founded way back in 1997, which means we've
continued to grow despite the dot-com bomb and the great recession.

\- We're the authority on web framework performance
([https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=techempower](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=techempower))

The technologies we use vary over time with our mix of projects. Here is a
snapshot of what we're using now:

\- Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, Go, C#, Ruby, PHP

\- Tools: Git, Docker, Jenkins, Sonar, IntelliJ, Eclipse, Ant, Maven

\- Web: Jersey, .NET Core, React, Django, Node.js, Go, Rails, Handlebars,
Backbone, Ember, Angular, Knockout, Servlets, jQuery

\- Mobile: iOS, Android, PhoneGap

\- Hosting: AWS, Rackspace Cloud, Linux deployments

\- Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), Postgres, MySQL, MS SQL Server,
NoSQL (Redis, Riak, etc.)

We don't expect new hires to have experience with all of these, but we do
expect you'll learn more about them every day.

[https://jobs.techempower.com/hn](https://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

------
osmihi
Kipsu | Full Stack Software Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | Onsite | Full-Time or
Intern

[http://kipsu.io/2S8](http://kipsu.io/2S8)

Kipsu is a six-year old, bootstrapped software company whose messaging tools
keep personal connections at the heart of service. We're hiring driven,
curious developers with zero to three years of experience to become a vital
part of our engineering team of 10 and help us build the next phase of our
industry-leading software platform.

We’re seeking independent people with a hunger to learn to join our team. Some
reasons you might want to toss your hat in the ring:

• Autonomy - our engineering team cultivates a culture of trust and
responsibility that empowers developers to drive meaningful changes and make
their own architectural choices

• Impact - small, nimble teams means that your work makes a measurable
difference in the success of the business (and yes, even moving the proverbial
needle!)

• Evolution - our all-in, continuous improvement attitude lends itself to
blameless retros; we value learning from our mistakes as individuals and as a
team

• Conviviality - we’re a Best Places to Work awardee chock full of smart,
friendly Minnesotans (and a couple Ioweigians) who prioritize relationships
and love treating our customers and each other ridiculously well

• Bonus: We embrace modern DevOps practices, with a focus on collaboration
from design and coding through deployment and beyond

Our ideal match is a full-stack developer with experience building web
applications with JavaScript and front-end frameworks as well as maintaining a
solid, scalable backend codebase by applying object-oriented principles using
a modern programming language– at Kipsu we use PHP, Node.js, Go, Swift,
Python, Java, and others. Amazon Web Services (AWS) or other cloud computing
platforms and experience building native mobile applications for iOS or
Android are a huge bonus.

If you’re interested in learning more from our VP of Talent, we welcome you to
text us at (612) 400-7222, email us at resume@kipsu.com, or to view our full
job description at [http://kipsu.io/2S8](http://kipsu.io/2S8) and apply.
Either way, a human will get back to you!

------
adriaanvdh
Hi! We at Backbase in Amsterdam are looking for new and talented colleagues to
join us here. So no remote jobs, only onsite. We are looking for a range of
people. Our FE stack: Javascript, CSS, HTML, Bootstrap and Angular. BE: Java,
Spring, Hibernate, Apache Camel.

We at Backbase help financial institutions to digitalise, with our omni-
channel product. Some cool stuff!

Check out our openings at: careers.backbase.com or send me (Adriaan) an email
on adriaan@backbase.com.

Location: Amsterdam Postition: Frontend, Backend.

------
kmtpaca
Datanyze | Multiple Positions | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE

Datanyze is a small, profitable Silicon Valley startup. Our mission is to
empower modern sales and marketing professionals to make smarter data-driven
decisions. We have a SaaS platform, API integrations as well as one of the
most popular Chrome extensions for sales professionals.

Positions we're hiring for:
[https://www.datanyze.com/careers](https://www.datanyze.com/careers)

\+ Software Engineer

\+ Senior UX Designer

\+ VP of Sales

\+ Sales Development Rep

\+ VP of Finance

\+ Sr. Customer Success Manager

------
CytoBuoy
CytoBuoy b.v. | Junior Software Engineer | The Netherlands | ONSITE

CytoBuoy b.v. designs and manufactures flow cytometers applied worldwide,
mostly in water quality research. Details about the position are available
under the following link (in Dutch): [http://www.cytobuoy.com/company/career-
opportunities/](http://www.cytobuoy.com/company/career-opportunities/) For
more information send us an email or call.

------
dangoldin
All sorts of engineers | TripleLift | New York, NY | Onsite | US Citizen

We're looking for software engineers to come join us and improve the state of
digital advertising. Our core product is a native advertising ad exchange
that's running tens of thousands of auctions each second while having to deal
with a variety of challenging performance and scale issues. The team is lean
and likes to move quickly so if interested definitely reach out and let me
know! dgoldin@triplelift.com

------
nickbf
goodlord.co | Typescript/React Engineers | London, UK | Full Time, ONSITE |
[https://workat.goodlord.co](https://workat.goodlord.co)

Goodlord exists to streamline the lettings process for agents, landlords and
tenants in the UK.

Based in Aldgate East, Goodlord is a genuinely great work environment with
plenty of scope for personal and professional development.

We're hiring at various levels of experience so get in touch! (minimum 2 years
solid industry experience)

nick+hn@goodlord.co

------
TigerspikeLON
LONDON & WROCLAW | Senior iOS Dev, Senior Android Dev, mid weight Android Dev|
ONSITE | Full-time | Tigerspike

Hi! We're a global digital products company with 9 offices around the world.
We've just been acquired by a large US company which has meant we can grow our
mobile team globally.

90% of our work is native mobile, working on large scale global enterprise
projects as well as consumer apps. Check us out: www.tigerspike.com

If you'd like more info, just email me @ michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com

Thanks Michelle

------
CityWanderer
fieldmargin | Web / full-stack developer | Clerkenwell, London, UK | Onsite |
Full time | Competitive salary + equity + private healthcare + pension

fieldmargin are building a hub for farmers to access all of the technology
they use across their farm. We allow them to integrate their drone
photography, satellite imagery, historical paper maps, IoT sensors and
machinery, with our easy-to-use note taking and collaboration apps. We're a
small team of 10 working in Clerkenwell.

We have a React powered web application, native iOS and Android applications
and a Java/Spring backend. We use Python for small services and for
prototyping. Everything is hosted in AWS.

We're looking for a mid-senior developer to join our Web & APIs team, you'll
be tasked with:

    
    
      - building our main React web application that forms the core of our product
      - creating integrations to pull data in from our partners
      - designing and building the public APIs that allow everyone to connect to our systems
      - working full stack with the most appropriate tools for the job
    

We expect you to have existing experience building React applications and
knowledge across the stack, but Python, Java and AWS can be learnt on the job.

If you're interested or have further questions, please email
colin@fieldmargin.com.

------
pbiggar
New startup | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | Visas mostly OK

We're getting rid of __all __the accidental complexity of software
development.

Super early stage, well-funded, looking for engineering, design and SRE/ops.

Super interesting challenges, involving programming language design,
functional languages, significant scaling and operations challenges, editors,
and much more.

Read more at
[http://ellenandpaulsnewstartup.com](http://ellenandpaulsnewstartup.com)

~~~
neurotoxins
hiring for developer+product Manager ?

~~~
pbiggar
dev yes, pm no. My cofounder is an accomplished PM so we've got that covered
:)

------
AJDFraser
Nested.com | Various roles | London | ONSITE | Full time| Right to work in UK
| [https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Who we are: We’re an ambitious team with big plans. Our goal is to be one of
the defining tech companies of our generation by using technology to rebuild
the process of selling a house from the ground up. To us it seems crazy that
people’s biggest asset is also the least liquid. Our vision is to allow every
UK home-owner to get a fair offer on their house in minutes. We have
previously founded GoCardless and Songkick and are already on a faster growth
trajectory than both and backed by Europe’s leading VCs and entrepreneurs.
Having done it before we know what it takes to be successful. We’re looking
for exceptional people, excited by the prospect of building something that
matters.

We’re looking for: _Software Developer
-[https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1](https://nested.workable.com/j/817387C4B1)
_Snr Software Developer -
[https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD](https://nested.workable.com/j/1D3FE7D3CD)
_Snr Designer
-[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/508880](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/508880)
_Front-end Developer -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/407370)
_Snr Data Science /Engineer -
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/395002](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/395002)

The stats: _Eng team = 15 (35% of company) looking to double team by the end
of the year _Total company size = 36 (Sep 2017)_ £8m Series A raised March
2017 *Check out our team here
[https://nested.com/team](https://nested.com/team)

We pay competitively and don’t leave money on the table. We got some great
benefits too (check them out using the links above).

If the above sounds of interest then please get in touch, we would love to
hear from you! Please apply using the links above of email work@nested.com (we
get back to everyone who emails us!)

Thanks for looking :-)

------
bsingh4
iConstituent | Software Engineer, Full Stack, Front End | Washington, DC |
ONSITE, [http://iconstituent.com](http://iconstituent.com)

iConstituent has been a leading provider of software solutions for elected
officials for over a decade. We have a loyal client base and are debt free.
However, we are a team of highly motivated engineers and entrepreneurs -
complacency is not an option. We refuse to sit idly by and contribute to the
lack of innovation in the market we serve. We are setting out to revolutionize
our product line. To start we are making the largest internal investment in
technology the company has made in our history. We want to redefine how our
customers use constituent engagement tools. Be a part of the ground level of
building a fresh approach to software that connects millions of constituents
with their elected officials.

Our stack: Angular 4.x, Typescript, C#, .NET Core 2, SQL Server

Interview process is a phone screen, onsite interview, and a take-home coding
exercise. Competitive pay, full benefits, and an exciting entrepreneurial
environment to work from in Navy Yard. Bonus: the ability to give your friends
and family tours of the U.S. Capitol Building!

Interested? Email engineering@iconstituent.com

~~~
hash2016
Visa?

------
aprdm
Method Studios | Frontend Dev | Full time | Vancouver | VISA

Ever thought about working in the visual effects industry? Making movies like
Spiderman, Avengers, OKJA, Fantastic Beasts come to life?

We are looking for a frontend developer to help us building amazing products
for our artists!

Ideally the person would have

\- 3+ years of experience developing frontend tools;

\- Strong Javascript / CSS skills;

\- Experience with modern javascript frameworks like Angular, Vue or React (we
use mostly react!)

\- Experience with webpack and npm;

\- UX design.

Contact me at andre.prado [@] methodstudios [.] com

------
sahn44
BlackRock | New York, NY | Full-time ONSITE, VISA | Front-end Web Developer |
React

We have a position available immediately to work on my team building a
specific, revenue-generating product. We're applying BlackRock's sophisticated
risk analytics, which are used to manage over $20 trillion of institutional
money, to millions of individual investors' portfolios to help them and their
Financial Advisors create better portfolios. This role will be focused
immediately on our front-end web apps building out new features and better
user experience in React framework. We're looking for someone who is really
proficient in React and wants to work with and leverage modern tools and
techniques to the fullest.

Direct link:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/409018504/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/409018504/)

Reach out to me directly if interested. I lead the team that is hiring this
role: msahn@blackrock.com

Job Description and Responsibilities:

* Work beside Analytics and Product experts to build innovative analytics tools for users both inside and outside our firm.

* Architecting and developing web apps, prototypes, and proofs of concepts

* Demonstrate a passion for developing well architected, elegant web applications that delight users

* Help continually improve our application reliability, performance, and software infrastructure

* Beyond coding, a successful candidate will strive to learn the business context of their projects and users’ needs to quickly play a leading role in solving problems and driving decisions

Qualifications:

* Experience with React.js in building applications a must

* Very strong front-end web programming skills in JavaScript/ES6/HTML5/CSS

* Experience in at least one server-side language - Java, C++, Python, Ruby, Node.js

* Passion for agile, test-driven development, and automated testing

* Passion for user experience and a strong interest/demonstrated experience in design, across all devices

* Experience with Angular 2.0, AngularJS a plus

* Involvement/authoring of open source software a plus

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.
[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location, and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver
City) [https://medium.com/@OscarHealth/announcing-oscars-first-
engi...](https://medium.com/@OscarHealth/announcing-oscars-first-engineering-
outpost-los-angeles-2b9568054ffb)

Sr. Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Sr. Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806)

Sr. Product Manager (LA)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=694635](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=694635)

Jr. Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity. Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare: here's a recent
interview with our CEO, Mario ;
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-07-13/oscar-
healt...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-07-13/oscar-health-ceo-
on-health-bill-medical-technology-video)

------
cgodsay
TuneIn | All types of software engineer and ops jobs | San Francisco, CA and
Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, [http://tunein.com](http://tunein.com)

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain, across the street from AT&T Park Los
Angeles, CA - Venice Beach, 2 blocks from Venice Beach Boardwalk

Onsite preferred though we've hired remote folks before. Visa transfers ok and
we support new green cards. New visas only if straightforward.

[http://tunein.com/careers/](http://tunein.com/careers/)

TuneIn’s mission is to deliver the world’s best listening experiences. We
achieve this by being the most popular way to listen to streaming audio from
around the world with more than 70 million monthly active users. Our free
service combines over 100,000 free radio stations and more than 5.7 million
on-demand programs stemming from every continent, so our users can listen to
the world’s sports, music, news and talk from wherever they are. TuneIn
Premium encompasses all of that as well as exclusive content, streaming sports
from every major league in the US (NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL...), TuneIn Owned and
Operated stations including curated content, audiobooks, and over 600
commercial free music stations. Our users use iOS, Android, Web, and dozens of
connected platforms.

Our stacks are built on Golang, C#/.NET, React.js, es6, Swift, MSSQL, MySQL,
HBase, Redis, DynamoDB, AWS, AWS Lambda, Docker, and a few more things. We
believe in using the right tool for the job.

We value being a top-notch engineering organization, and have the same high
standards with our code and our people. We hire well-rounded, full-formed,
communicative people whom we can envision being friends with and trusting. We
make time for quality, are agile and pragmatic, strive to keep it simple, are
data driven, and love getting better. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers,
so trust and accountability are required for us to work - and helps us keep
processes & overhead to a minimum. We've built a robust team and are always
striving to be the best place to work we can be.

Check out our projects and principles on Github here:
[https://github.com/tunein/engineering/](https://github.com/tunein/engineering/)

------
matt_oriordan
Ably | Distributed Systems Engineer (remote) | London head office | Remote (in
Europe) | Full time

If you enjoy solving truly difficult distributed problems, have Go and Node
experience and are looking to work with a deeply technical team to learn from,
then take a lok at [http://jobs.ably.io/o/distributed-systems-engineer-
remote](http://jobs.ably.io/o/distributed-systems-engineer-remote)

------
huahaiy
Juji | San Jose, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://juji.io/fullstack](https://juji.io/fullstack)

We are building a platform to power next generation of AI. VC and US
government funded. Have paying customers. Looking for brilliant developers to
change the technology landscape of the world. We love Clojure and do
everything with the language. New graduates and seasoned professionals are
both welcome.

------
jasonstandiford
STRATIM is hiring. We are a next generation fleet management as a service
helping mobility companies logistically manage their fleet of vehicles

company: [https://www.stratim.com/](https://www.stratim.com/) jobs:
[https://jobs.lever.co/stratim](https://jobs.lever.co/stratim)

We are hiring lead engineers, data engineers, front-end engineers, back-end
engineers

------
cogilog
COGILOG ([https://www.cogilog.com](https://www.cogilog.com)) | Mac Developers
| Toulouse, France | Onsite | Full-time

We are looking for 2 Mac developers to join our team in Toulouse, France.

Key Qualifications: Experience in developing Mac or iOS apps, Xcode,
Objective-C, fluent in French.

COGILOG develops accounting, invoicing and payroll applications for small
businesses in France.

For more information, visit www.cogilog.com/Offres-emploi.html

------
edmack
SketchDeck (YC W14) | Full-Stack Developer | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE Full-time

We're looking for a full-stack developer to join our team here in Silicon
Valley. SketchDeck is a technology-powered design agency designing for
companies like Dropbox, Reddit, YC, Okta and Rémy Cointreau. We're a small
eng. team of three, we've grown our MRR a lot this year and have a lot of
opportunities to pursue.

If you're interested, love to chat! david@sketchdeck.com

------
ssutch3
breadwallet | Senior Backend Engineer, Senior Android Engineer | San Francisco
& Zurich | Remote full-time |
[https://breadwallet.com](https://breadwallet.com)

Bread is a crypto-currency startup focused on a consumer-facing mobile wallet
available on Android and iOS. We're the most popular iOS wallet and gaining
fast on Android! Bread's fully decentralized architecture allows it to connect
directly to the P2P networks. We focus on simplicity, security, and privacy.

* Backend, Go/Postgres:

We need a full time backend engineer to join our web team. Our entire
infrastructure is in Go and Postgres, and hosted on Kubernetes. If you have
experience in these and are looking for an awesome remote startup to work for,
please get in touch! You can reach me (the CTO, Samuel Sutch) at
sam@breadwallet.com

* Android:

Android is also an area where we could use some help. We're growing very
quickly on Android and need some help getting our codebase in better shape.
The gig would be 200-300 hours of coding, app architecture, and mentoring our
current lead Android engineer. Like the above job, this would be remote.
Please reach out to me, sam@breadwallet.com if you're interested. Thanks!

------
rishiagar
Ikarus | Fall/Spring/Summer Interns | On-Site Gurgaon India | ikarus.ai

We are a funded B2B startup working on an AI framework which can be used to
automate manual repetitive processes based on unstructured text data.

Our web stack is Django/React and we use Spark to train and deploy our Machine
Learning/Deep Learning algorithms. Based on your experience and interest, you
will work either on our web stack or ML component.

Please send your resumes to rishi@ikarus.ai

------
BakaKuna
Devhouse Spindle | Software Developer | Groningen, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
Full time| | [https://wearespindle.com/join-us](https://wearespindle.com/join-
us)

Are you an experienced Pythonista or have you always wanted to work in Python,
but never got the chance? Spindle is looking for software developers to help
us achieve our purpose of bringing free and open communication to the world.

------
michaeloutwest
HintMD | Senior Software Engineer | Pleasanton, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

[https://hintmd.com](https://hintmd.com)

HintMD is a well-funded high technology start-up in the healthcare industry.
Our platform enables physicians to curate treatment plans for patients, and
deliver the convenience to help patients achieve results. We enable consumers
to fully engage within the aesthetic industry, know what is right for them,
and stay compliant with a personalized plan that guides them through each step
on their journey to be their best. We are a revenue generating business that
is actually growing!

We are looking for talented full-stack/generalist engineers to join our world
class, results driven team. This is an opportunity to make a big impact in a
small team and to have fun. It’s way better than those boring big-corporate
red-tape meetings-all-the-time-sucks-the-life-out-of-you jobs.

We use Java and Python on the back end, and GraphQL/Apollo with React/Redux on
the front end.

You will:

* Design, code and ship new features on our web app at high velocity and high quality with well-structured and secure code.

* Troubleshoot debug, and fix issues in production and non-production environments

* Coach and mentor peer engineers to become great developers and recommend best practices and tools.

* Help with DevOps and IT tasks as necessary.

* Have fun

As a key member of our growing team, we expect you to align and extend our
culture. We’d like you to teach us new things, improve our systems and
processes, show passion for what you do and bring intellectual honesty and
resourcefulness.

We believe that healthy people fuel healthy culture. We offer health, dental
and vision benefits, as well as three weeks paid vacation per year at the
minimum. When you join the team, you also become an owner – yes, we offer
equity – this way we all are winning!

If this sounds like the kind of work you would love to be doing, reach out to
us and let’s chat about how we can combine forces!

Email us directly at jobs@hintmd.com, or find more info on our website:
[http://hintmd.com/careers/#engineer](http://hintmd.com/careers/#engineer)

------
cargomatecrew
CargoMate Technologies | Front-end JavaScript Engineer | London | Onsite,
Full-time, £25K-£65K + 0.25-2% Equity, www.cargomate.co.uk

CargoMate Technologies brings innovative efficiency to the container shipping
industry.

We’re developing a range of applications and technologies to record, monitor
and analyse container ship cargo operations (i.e. the process of moving
containers on and off a ship in port), to ensure ships depart early and
consume less fuel on voyage. Our long-term goal is to bring the widespread
adoption of autonomous technologies to merchant ships. Voyages by ship are
legally classed as ‘adventures’. We see CargoMate as an adventure too; driven
by passionate problem solvers who are resilient when faced with a storm. We
reach our destination by working as one crew.

We are backed by one of the UK’s most successful tech accelerators,
Entrepreneur First. We care about our craft and it’s important to us that you
do as well. We’re looking for someone who’s willing to learn on the job, as
well as teach others. You write code that you’re proud of as you know you and
your team members will be the ones maintaining and adding new features to it.

You’ll work on a customer facing React.js website as well as an Android only
React Native app. You don’t have to know our whole tech stack but it’s
important that you’re willing to learn. You’ll collaborate closely with the
CTO as we turn our proof of concept into an MVP ready for production. You’ll
build new features, do code reviews, mentor future team members as well as
have mentors around you.

We keep up to date with the latest tech but know that bleeding edge usually
puts you in an unstable spot. Our projects are written in Javascript,
React.js, React Native and all use ES6. For this role, Javascript skills and
culture fit are more important than a formal education. We don’t do whiteboard
interviews or ask you how many golf balls fit in a 747. You will get to show
that you know what you’re doing by coding on your own machine as part of the
interview process.

We see coding as a way of communication, it’s therefore important that you
have excellent communication skills as well as fluency in written and spoken
English. Our intention is to enable remote working and flexible working hours
as soon as we can. As this is one of our first hires, we need you full-time
on-site in our offices in central Richmond upon Thames.

crew@cargomate.co.uk

------
alasano
Coveo | JavaScript Developer | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-time,
ONSITE or REMOTE

We're looking for programmers to join our team working on our new, cool
JavaScript UI search page framework. Our goal is to create a framework that
developers like you will love. We want to enable creation of great custom
search experiences backed by our awesome index technology, and have fun doing
it.

If you're curious, check out our dev documentation or github here
([https://developers.coveo.com/display/public/JsSearchV1/JavaS...](https://developers.coveo.com/display/public/JsSearchV1/JavaScript+Search+Framework+Home)
and [https://github.com/coveo/search-ui](https://github.com/coveo/search-ui)).
You can even download and play with it, so you know what you're getting into.
We primarily use (and love) Typescript to help grow our codebase without
losing our sanity in addition to recent libraries and tools.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

Please note that remote positions are offered to candidates in North America
or Europe only for the moment.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com or simply take a look and apply here
[http://careers.coveo.com/open-positions](http://careers.coveo.com/open-
positions)

------
KingNoosh
CheckRecipient | Design, Engineering & Business Dev Roles | London, UK |
ONSITE | [https://www.checkrecipient.com/](https://www.checkrecipient.com/)

At CheckRecipient, we have the ambitious goal of protecting enterprise
networks against new and intelligent cyber threats, making it impossible for
sensitive information to end up in the wrong hands.

Through advanced machine learning and natural language processing (NLP),
CheckRecipient prevents breaches in real-time, outsmarting traditional rule-
based, admin-intensive approaches which can only report a breach after it has
occurred.

Benefits:

    
    
      - Choose your own tech kit - laptop & OS
      - Central London office location (EC1Y 8SL) with shared roof terrace and community events (including a monthly feast and 'cake Wednesdays'!).
      - Regular team socials and activities
      - Personal Development; we are always keen to encourage personal development, so:
        - CheckRecipient Library: if you have a work-relevant book you want to read, we'll buy it for you to read then add it to the library!
        - We are always willing to consider requests for personal development training and courses.
      - Relocation: if you have the right to work in the UK* and are coming from abroad, we will provide accommodation in an AirBnB for a week to help you make the move, and can make salary payments to an international bank for the first three months. We also have some handy tips and checklists to help with your relocation.
    

All roles have equity options!

Roles available are:

    
    
      - Team Lead Engineer (Python Team) (from £65,000 p.a. upwards, dependent on experience)
      - Fullstack Engineer (Python & Javascript) (£40,000-£60,000 p.a. dependent on experience)
      - Python Backend Engineer (£45,000-£65,000 p.a. dependent on experience)
      - Senior Messaging Engineer (.NET, Node.js, Outlook, DevOps) (£50,000+ p.a. dependent on experience)
      - DevOps Engineer (£55,000+ p.a. dependent on experience)
      - QA Engineer (£45,000-£65,000 p.a. dependent on experience)
      - Sales Engineer (£40,000-£60,000 p.a. dependent on experience)
      - Business Development Associate (£27,000 + equity + performance based incentives, OTE of £40,000++)
      - UI / UX Designer (£35,000-£50,000 p.a. dependent on experience)
    

Email anosh@checkrecipient.com with your resume/CV if you're interested.

------
sapjobs
SAP is hiring for the new Hybris Cloud Operations organization in Budapest.
View jobs and apply on our corporate career site here:
[https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=SAPHybrisCloudBudapest&locati...](https://jobs.sap.com/search/?q=SAPHybrisCloudBudapest&locationsearch=&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_campaign=SAP_HybrisCloudBudapest)

------
jboyd
Booz Allen Hamilton | ONSITE | Cloud Engineer, Sr. | Washington, DC Area

Cloud Engineer, Senior Key Role: Conduct systems analysis and programming
activities related to the development, maintenance, and installation of
computer programs to support internal business operations. Apply advanced
principles, theories, and concepts to job assignments and contribute to the
development of new ideas and principles. Solve uniquely complex problems and
speak for the organization to internal and external clients. Work on
long–range programs and objectives. Provide advice to the organization in the
area of expertise. Play a role in overall functional strategic planning.

Basic Qualifications: -8+ years of experience in a professional work
environment -5+ years of experience in a Cloud engineering role -Experience
with administering Windows and Linux–based systems -Experience in BASH and
Python scripting -Experience with Amazon Web services -Ability to troubleshoot
in very complex distributed environments, including following stack traces
back to code and coming up with a root cause -Ability to travel up to 50% of
the time -BA or BS degree

Additional Qualifications: -Experience with Azure -Experience with
multi–threaded, big data, distributive Cloud architectures and frameworks,
including Hadoop, MapReduce, Cloudera, Hive, Spark, and Elastic Search for the
purposes of conducting big data analytics -Experience with Extract, Transform,
and Load (ETL) processes, including document parsing techniques and managing
large data sets, such as multi–TB scale deployed environments while adhering
to service level agreements -Experience with working in the financial industry
-BS degree in CS, Computer Engineering, Mathematics, Statistics, or other
technical engineering field Integrating a full range of consulting
capabilities, Booz Allen is the one firm that helps clients solve their
toughest problems. by their side to help them achieve their missions. Booz
Allen is committed to delivering results that endure. We are proud of our
diverse environment, EOE, M/F/Disability/Vet.

E-mail me to talk about this or other positions. Or apply directly to this
position here: [https://bah.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/BAH_Jobs/job/Term-
Location...](https://bah.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/BAH_Jobs/job/Term-
Location-8283-Greensboro-Drive/Cloud-Engineer--
Senior_R0002026-1?shared_id=f60bc23f-ba32-407c-a552-025a28335b7d)

------
bitExpert
bitExpert AG | Software Developer, IT project manager | Mannheim, Germany |
On-Site | [https://www.bitExpert.de](https://www.bitExpert.de)

Our key to success is a motivated, interested and experienced team who
believes that the attribute „Made in Germany“ can be recognized in each line
of code. We are a small software development company focusing the web and
mobile space. We build custom application for our clients, short-term projects
as well as long-term projects or products.

We are currently hiring:

    
    
      + Developer (m/f) with experience in frontend technologies (HTML5, CSS3, Angular, Sencha, ...)
      + Developer (m/f) with experience in PHP or Java
      + DevOps Engineer (m/f)
      + IT project manager (m/f)
    

For further information or to apply email us at: bewerbung@bitExpert.de or
visit us at
[https://www.bitExpert.de/karriere](https://www.bitExpert.de/karriere) or
check out our engineering blog:
[https://blog.bitExpert.de](https://blog.bitExpert.de)

------
gregwebs
Karius | Software Engineer, DevOps | Full time | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time

Karius invented an infectious disease test that sequences all the DNA in a
normal blood draw to tell a physician what the patient is infected with. We
are well-funded and receiving orders.

We are hiring backend, fronted, pipeline, and devops engineers.

[https://jobs.lever.co/kariusdx](https://jobs.lever.co/kariusdx)

------
eulid55
DotLayer | WordPress Developer | Earth | REMOTE (only) As a WordPress
developer at DotLayer, you’re responsible for quality service and timely help
to the customer. You will improve WordPress features, squash bugs, and help
customer fixing their WordPress issues.

[0] - [https://dotlayer.com/become-a-freelancer/](https://dotlayer.com/become-
a-freelancer/)

------
mprev
WRITERS | FREELANCE | REMOTE | [https://hoopy.io](https://hoopy.io)

We're a developer relations and developer marketing consultancy working with
clients worldwide.

We're looking for freelance writers who have a track record of writing
compelling content for software developers. Experience working on dev teams is
a bonus.

Email portfolio and hourly rate expectations to hello@hoopy.io. No recruiters.

------
justine
Nefeli Networks | Software Engineer, SRE | Berkeley, California | Onsite, Full
Time

We're a stealth-mode, early-stage networking startup spun out of UC Berkeley
looking for Software Engineers and SREs. We have a ton of hard problems on
high-performance software data planes and complex distributed NFV
orchestration. Our systems are primarily in C++ with some Python, Rust, and
Go.

Contact barath@nefeli.io if you're interested.

------
matt_oriordan
Ably | DevOps Engineer (remote) | London head office | Remote (in Europe) |
Full time

If you enjoy the idea of programatically managing infrastructure for a large
distributed system and developing network services and layers primarily in Go,
then read more at [http://jobs.ably.io/o/devops-engineer-
remote](http://jobs.ably.io/o/devops-engineer-remote)

------
go-sabienzia
Sabienzia Technologies | Backend Engineer Golang | Berlin | ONSITE |
[http://sabienzia.com](http://sabienzia.com)

Sabienzia is a Software as a Service provider who has pioneered the
virtualization of call centers. It offers VOIP Services as well as web based
real-time statistics and management.

We are going to develop a new Backend with Golang, Go kit, SQL and Containers.

Please apply to jobs@sabienzia.com

------
despart
Vistaprint.com | Software Engineer | Barcelona, Spain | onsite | Fulltime |
50K-60K | [http://rolp.co/fp9Ac](http://rolp.co/fp9Ac)

We’re looking for experienced software developers to build Vistaprint’s
promotional products shop.

Tech stack: Java, c#, ruby, python.

Please use this link to appy: [http://rolp.co/fp9Ac](http://rolp.co/fp9Ac)

------
andrewlouis93
Shopify | Toronto, ON | FULL TIME | ON-SITE

[https://www.shopify.com/careers/production-engineer-
edgescal...](https://www.shopify.com/careers/production-engineer-
edgescale-36c0de)

Shopify is hiring experienced Site-Reliability Engineers in Toronto.

If you're into Kubernetes, networking, and the challenge of pushing commerce
forwards sounds appealing to you - consider joining us :)

------
ElenaADEX
Berlin, Germany | The ADEX GmbH (DMP, Big Data)| Senior DevOps Engineer |
ONSITE | [https://short.sg/j/1177207](https://short.sg/j/1177207)

At ADEX we are working on a real Big Data scale (we are talking about
processing 400 TB of raw data in real time). We analyze billions of requests
daily using one of the biggest Big Data clusters in Europe (110 local
servers). We love automation, so we use tools like Puppet and Cloudera on a
daily basis, and always try to minimize the manual interactions. Some of the
new technologies that we are using right now are Spark, Hadoop, Kafka and
Docker.

We are looking for a Senior DevOps Engineer who will take up the challenge of
updating our architecture to continue improving our real time functionality.
As a Senior DevOps Engineer, you will help the team with maintaining, growing
and optimizing the existing fleet of Linux servers. Furthermore, you will
architect the infrastructure behind our application’s backend, creating
scalable services, frameworks and storage solutions in PHP, Java, Python and
Go. You will be challenged with the amounts of data/requests we manage to
process daily, and upcoming projects which will put even more pressure and
require new approaches and infrastructure stacks in the future.

Apart from the challenges mentioned above, there are a few things we can offer
apart from those listed in the job description. From the company side, you can
expect a lot of freedom, trust and flexibility. From our DevOps wizard you can
expect professionalism and reliability from eye to eye level. He is a person
who is really motivated, committed and keeps up with new technologies by
visiting meet ups and conferences.

We are around 30 people in the company, half of the team works on tech
positions. 15 employees are male, the other 15 female. The ADEX is based in
Berlin with a small customer support team based in Hamburg. As we are a small
company, we have many 1-person teams and we would like to have at least two
people working on the same team, that's why the position is open. We are
pretty flexible and chilled, and very tech- and product-focused. We work in a
cutting-edge industry, so we encourage our employees to try new technologies,
go to meet-ups, workshops and conferences. We are not afraid of trying and
failing because we strongly believe in learning from mistakes.

If you have any questions, please get in touch: elena@theadex.com

------
rancar2
ioVita | Senior Backend Engineer, Senior JavaScript Engineers, Senior Data
Engineer, Junior UI/UX Designer | Boston | ONSITE or REMOTE | Full-time with
flexible start dates

ioVita is a digital healthcare startup building the future of healthcare while
tackling pressing systemic issues effecting people and society. We built an
ecosystem to study real-world patient outcomes. For our first project, we are
tackling finding an effective opioid alternative to fight the opioid crisis.
This is just where we are starting, but there is a lot more coming in the
future.

Our team is forward thinking about building a better future in which we all
will collective live. We are also forward thinking when it comes to technology
and data. Our team is super nice and fun group, and our founders (with
successful past exits) are people first and like flat organizations.

We do have remote teammates, but most of us our work together in our downtown
Boston office.

A few things we are using: React, Redux, GraphQL, Postgres, multi-modal
database, Go, Node, Ruby, Java (maybe you noticed we are multilingual with the
flexibility to use the right tool for the job), Docker, one-line dev station
setup, CI/CD pipeline

We are growing rapidly and our next big hires are an additional:

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior JavaScript Engineer

* Senior Data Engineer

* Junior UI/UX Designer

* But we will consider great candidates in a number of other positions in the near future (not just the product engineering team but also for our health research team)

If you are smart, nice and foresee our team to be a great fit for yourself,
send me an email at:

randy@iovita.com

------
AndreaCensi
nuTonomy (self-driving cars) | Software engineers, machine learning
specialists, roboticists, and many more | Santa Monica, Boston, Singapore |
Onsite | Visa |

nuTonomy is one of the leading start-ups in the autonomous vehicles area. We
have fleets of autonomous cars in Singapore and Boston.

Yes, the first time you will be riding on a self-driving car, it will be a
terrifying experience, with the spooky wheel that moves by itself:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP_lAjIfZwU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP_lAjIfZwU)
The second time, we hope it will feel boring, which means that we achieved our
objective to create a comfortable and predictable and overall safe car.

We are growing rapidly, and have many job opportunities. Here you can see a
sample: [http://nutonomy.com/careers](http://nutonomy.com/careers)

But really, rather than "filling opening positions", we are looking for
excellent candidates that will do exceptional work. When these smart people
join, it's them who tell us what they need to do. So I encourage you to get in
touch even if no listed position corresponds to your profile.

In particular, there are needs that we have but hard to describe without
giving away too much of our secret plans. These involve problems related to
programming languages design, automated synthesis of programs, formal methods,
etc. Please get in touch if you are a senior person in those areas -- even if
you don't see the connection to autonomous vehicles.

Feel free to get in touch with any question (andrea@nutonomy.com). Please do
not send requests regarding internships to me; we have a large intern program,
but I only deal with senior & research positions.

------
phish
Salesfive GmbH | Munich | Full Time / Part Time | ONSITE | VISA

Join a small team in beautiful Munich building a mobile app for sales agents!

Available Positions:

\- Backend Developer FT (Ruby, but experience with APIs is what I care about)

\- iOS Developer FT (Swift)

\- Designer PT

\- Anything else - Always looking for talented individuals.

Visit our website at [https://salesfive.io](https://salesfive.io)

Throw me an email at dj@salesfive.de with a little information about yourself!

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for: • Senior Front-End Developer -
[http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-
front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer/en)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

• Senior Interaction Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Engineering & Culture: [http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com)

Website: [http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
m90
ecosia | Site Reliability Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA,
www.ecosia.org

Ecosia is a pioneering social business and one of the first B-Corps in Europe.
As part of our mission to cultivate a more environmentally, socially and
economically sustainable world, we want to plant a billion native trees by
2020.

We are looking for a passionate full-stack developer, with a focus on DevOps
to join us in Berlin! This is a great opportunity to become part of an
inspiring team and shape a product used by millions of users.

What you'll be doing:

\- Take ownership of our infrastructure automation codebase and lead our
efforts in updating and maintaining it

\- Monitor and make decisions regarding our servers and hardware
infrastructure

\- Join a supportive, cross-functional team and write code that touches all
parts of the stack \- Help us build and improve our products and make our
users happy

\- Collaborate closely with our product manager and the other engineers

More about the role is available at:
[https://ecosia.workable.com/j/A0B1EAD071](https://ecosia.workable.com/j/A0B1EAD071)

------
vikeri
Pilloxa - eHealth IoT startup | Front/Back end engineers | Preferably on site
(Stockholm, Sweden) | Full time

We are in an early stage so a great opportunity to have a major impact on the
company and to improve the lives of the millions that take medication every
day.

We offer equity as well as market salary

Tech:

\- Clojure & ClojureScript

\- React Native

\- Postgres

\- AWS

Apply here: [https://pilloxa.com/careers](https://pilloxa.com/careers)

------
sandm
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com](https://auth0.com)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
REMOTE | Fulltime

Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer passwords. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open positions: [https://auth0.com/jobs](https://auth0.com/jobs) \- We are
currently hiring engineers, senior engineers and engineering leads in
different teams: Core Auth, Private SaaS, MFA & Anomaly Detection, API +
Services, Management Dashboard, Multifactor Authentication, Product (B2C),
Infrastructure, IT Support, Security Engineer, CS-Infra

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Here are some pictures from our 2017 offsite in Cancun:

•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832)

•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392)

------
jhermanns
gridX | Software Engineer | Aachen, Germany | Full-Time | On-Site | REMOTE
possible [https://gridx.de](https://gridx.de)

At gridX, we fundamentally change how the energy market works.

Today, the capacity of renewable energies like photovoltaic or wind turbines
would be sufficient to supply Germany as a whole. However, most of our energy
is generated by large conventional power plants.

At gridX, we developed the gridBox as the point of entry to our AI based
platform. It enables decentralized power generation and storage units to
communicate with our energy hub and be part of a huge virtual power plant.

We are a highly dedicated team of engineers, software developers and designers
that is now expanding to bring our vision to market.

We are hiring for several positions:

* Frontend Developer: [https://gridx.onapply.de/details/3144/-Frontend-Developer-%7...](https://gridx.onapply.de/details/3144/-Frontend-Developer-%7C-Full-Time-Aachen--Deutschland.html)

* Backend Developer: [https://gridx.onapply.de/details/3146/-Backend-Developer-%7C...](https://gridx.onapply.de/details/3146/-Backend-Developer-%7C-Full-Time-Aachen--Deutschland.html)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://gridx.onapply.de/details/3148/-Machine-Learning-Engi...](https://gridx.onapply.de/details/3148/-Machine-Learning-Engineer-%7C-Full-Time-Aachen--Deutschland.html)

Stack: Go, Python, Javscript/React, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, PostgreSQL,
InfluxDB

If you have any questions feel free to reach out at j.hermanns(at)gridx.de.

------
stegro32
tech.palatinategroup.com: (spabreaks|yourgolftravel).com | Full Stack/Frontend
Developers | London, UK | Brighton, UK |

Full-time Team of ~26 people (developers, designers, infrastructure) in a
mature travel company (~250 people, ~100m GBP turnover, sending 300k people on
holiday every year), working on customer-facing and internal (mostly-)web-
based applications.

Things we do/use (in no particular order): pair programming, TDD, small cross-
functional teams, Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Javascript (sometimes with
ReactJS), Puppet, Vagrant, Webpack, Varnish, HAProxy, Node.js, Git, RSpec,
Jasmine. Full spec:([https://tech.palatinategroup.com/were-
hiring-8dd6a26e6b8c](https://tech.palatinategroup.com/were-
hiring-8dd6a26e6b8c))

Interview process: two rounds, first always remote, second on-site where
possible - first is a (sometimes technical) chat (~30-45 minutes), second is
pair programming with a few of our team (up to 2 hours).

To apply / ask questions: sophie@yourgolftravel.com

------
nikwork
SolarWinds, Librato | Senior Support Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Contact
nik@librato.com; description is here [http://solarwinds.jobs/cambridge-
ma/senior-support-engineer/...](http://solarwinds.jobs/cambridge-ma/senior-
support-engineer/212B4956ED6D4F4DA06A5FD640552DAF/job/)

------
reza_n
Varnish Software | Software Engineer | New York City (NYC), NY

Varnish Software is the company behind Varnish Cache, the popular open source
caching proxy. Looking for a full time onsite engineer who is comfortable
working with Varnish Cache and VCL, C, Linux, HTTP and with client facing
interactions. Full benefits offered.

If you are interested, please email: reza AT varnish-software DOT com

------
a-Name
Amexio Paris / Nantes | France | ONSITE / consultancy

We are the leader of ECM / CCM integration in Europe with 200+ coworkers. Hi
demand on java developpment (all experience welcome). Knowledge of ECM / BPM /
CCM is good but not required. contacts and info on
[http://www.amexio.fr](http://www.amexio.fr)

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility backend
applications in Ruby, building advanced React front-ends, leveraging graph
databases and machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for
users both internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the
customer experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools
to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492)

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Software Engineer-iOS:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99598](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99598)

Senior Front-End Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44922](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44922)

Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196)

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/774428](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/774428)

Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937)

Senior Data Scientist: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/582519

Director of Data Science:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
esher
fortrabbit | DevOps Engineer| Berlin | ONSITE preferred | €50k - €60k |
https//www.fortrabbit.com fortrabbit is PHP as a Service — cloud hosting
dedicated for a modern PHP. More dev, less ops for web designers, startups and
digital agencies. fortrabbit is a small and fine bootstrapped company located
in Berlin Kreuzberg. If you've ever wondered what it’s like to build and grow
services for yourself, this is the place. We use our own services every day to
be more productive in our work. We take work seriously and expect each person
to be self motivated. tech stack: AWS, LXC, GoLang, Linux (Ubuntu), Apache,
HAproxy, NGNIX, FPM … [https://fortrabbit.breezy.hr/p/dfcfddca653301-devops-
enginee...](https://fortrabbit.breezy.hr/p/dfcfddca653301-devops-enginee..).
or fl@fortrabbit.com

We already have good candidates we are speaking with, please apply only if you
are really on fire for this.

------
danielkluesing
Real estate marketplace | Fullstack web | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We're building a marketplace for new types of real estate created by changes
in car ownership habits.

We're a team of two, looking to add two more full time engineers, skewing
towards front-end, but the ideal person is comfortable working across the full
stack.

Stack: Python, Django, MySQL, React

If interested, drop me an email dk@sednia.com

------
rcnavas
TheVentureCity Startup Incubator and Accelerator is looking for:

ONSITE, VISA: Product Manager in Madrid, Spain or Miami, FL, US

ONSITE, VISA or REMOTE: Data Scientist in Madrid, Spain or Miami, FL

More details here:
[https://www.facebook.com/pg/TheVentureCity/jobs/](https://www.facebook.com/pg/TheVentureCity/jobs/)

~~~
itmana
That link doesn't really lead anywhere useful. Got another link with
details/contact info?

------
staticautomatic
JuryMatic | Project Maintainer | REMOTE or SF | Hourly

Bay Area legal tech company seeking a full stack Python developer to maintain
an application and implement some new features on an as-needed basis.

Must have experience: Django, distributed task queues (preferably Celery),
PostgreSQL, decent front-end skills.

Bonus points: Heroku, Azure, Writing small Windows services, stats knowledge.

Email info@jurymatic.com

------
KimNJF
Senior Software Engineer, Test Frameworks | Hedge-fund | Chicago | Onsite |
Full­ time | Best compensation in Global Finance with a top Hedge Fund

The Software Test team is tasked with the continual evaluation of existing
tool chains and procedures to drive exceedingly high levels of test coverage
with minimal impact to the software development life cycle. Members of this
team spend time reviewing and analyzing existing tools developed both
internally and externally to identify the best possible solutions. They will
work closely with members of teams across the organization to drive continued
improvement of our testing platform from both usability and transparency
perspectives.

Key Responsibilities:

    
    
      - From scratch, Drive the architecture & development of centralized testing framework.
      - Collaborate across groups to drive centralized practices for varying business needs.
      - Create modular & extensible test interfaces to enable rapid integration of new & evolving protocols.
      - Develop integration test framework in concert with integration environments to provide immediate feedback.
    

Skill set Requirements:

    
    
      - Minimum 5+ years of relevant Software or Software Test Engineering experience. 
      - Senior-level experience programming in Python, Java, C++ or C#.
      - Proven track record building clean, scalable software.
      - Experience partnering with cross-functional teams to drive large projects on a global basis.
      - Excellent written and verbal communication skills.
    

If you are interested in discussing further, please send me an email at:
kim(dot)boloorian(at)njfsearch(dot)com

------
ThomPete
First Principle | Product Designer | Onsite/Remote

First Principle is a New York based product consultancy started in 2017 by two
former Square design leads.

We are looking for experienced designers who are intersted in solving complex
design problems for our international clients.

If this sounds like something for you please send me a mail at
thomas@firstprinciple.co and lets talk.

------
vadivulpos
Vulpos | Blockchain Project | Equity + Salary

Vulpos enables people to transact real estate online.

Besides transacting, we are creating a token specific for real estate.

As a holder of the token can use it to access apartments or houses for a
holiday stay or to live in, or you can rent it out if you are not in need of
the spaces we provide.

Is this something you are exciting to work on send me an email:

fadi@vulpos.com

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Sydney, Australia | VISA | Onsite

Building a design platform in the browser/native. Check - canva.com for our
primary product.

Stack is Java & JavaScript. Swift & RXJava We're hiring for the following:

Java Engineer JavaScript - Front End Engineer FullStack Engineer iOS Engineer
Android Engineer

Further info here: about.canva.com/careers/

Or ping me directly scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com

------
FueledTalent
www.fueled.com/jobs | Full Time Openings Email Resumes to:
Christine@fueled.com

\-- Who We Are -- An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\--Where You Fit In-- You know how to create jaw-dropping responsive designs
for websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles -- Senior Creative Front End Developer | Shoreditch (UK)|
[https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-fe-developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
fe-developer/)

Mobile Product Manager (Senior + Mid-Level) | Soho, NYC
[https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Product Designers (Senior + Mid-Level) | Shoreditch, UK
[https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

------
chrissnell
Wealthfront | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | Redwood City, CA or US-based
Remote | REMOTE, [https://www.wealthfront.com/](https://www.wealthfront.com/)

Hi HN, hiring manager here.

We're looking for Senior Infrastructure Engineers to help us design and build
our next generation of infrastructure. We aim to build a well-rounded team and
we're looking for engineers with a deep Linux systems background, strong
TCP/IP networking abilities, and experience building CI/CD pipelines. Windows
experience is a big plus (we have a small amount of this infra).

This is not an entry-level DevOps position; this role requires senior-level
skills, proven mentorship experience, and at least six years of experience
working in a production environment in an infrastructure/DevOps engineer
capacity.

We're a modern infrastructure engineering team and we build many tools in-
house, so you will need to demonstrate proficiency in a one of the languages
commonly used for infrastructure : Go (strongly preferred), Ruby, Python, or
Java. Experience with app containerization (Docker or rkt) and orchestration
systems (Kubernetes) is a big plus!

Sound interesting? Please reach out to me by applying here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/d2e9b730-ebad-4331-ae41-be...](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront/d2e9b730-ebad-4331-ae41-be8a9651f735)

 __US-based remote engineers are encouraged to apply. Sorry, but we cannot
accommodate international applicants at this time __

\- Chris

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us/)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport[NO-SPAM FILLER, AT
SYMBOL GOES HERE]caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
bkolics
ESO Solutions | full-time | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[https://esosolutions.com](https://esosolutions.com)

How would you like to work at an incredibly cool company where every day, you
get the chance to do something that really matters?

At ESO, we make software that helps emergency medical services, fire
departments and hospitals take better care of patients. The work we do
literally helps save lives and improve community health.

Our team is made up of technologists, medical experts, data gurus,
photographers, foodies, dog lovers, cyclists, and aspiring guitarists – all
united by our passion for what we do. We embrace a culture of openness and
collaboration, where people lead with ideas, not job titles.

If you're the kind of person who believes in applying your talents to make the
world a better place, we'd be honored to hear from you.

We are looking for: \- Software Developer in Test -
[http://www.esosolutions.com/about/sdet-qa-
engineer](http://www.esosolutions.com/about/sdet-qa-engineer) \- .NET
Developer - [http://www.esosolutions.com/about/net-
developer](http://www.esosolutions.com/about/net-developer)

------
ebel
KITEWIRE | Native Android Developer | REMOTE (U.S) or Reno, NV., D.C | Full
Time

Greetings!

We are Looking for a mid to senior level native Android developer. Excellent
benefits! For more info see below.

Android Developer:
[https://kitewire.com/index.cfm?action=main.jobs](https://kitewire.com/index.cfm?action=main.jobs)

------
whitperson
Sailthru | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Scrum Master | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Junior Data Scientist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru helps the world's most innovative retailers and digital publishers
build deeper and longer lasting relationships with their customers. Sailthru-
powered email, web, and mobile experiences drive higher revenue, improve
customer lifetime value and eliminate churn.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'll be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

Sailthru Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles as well:

Sailthru | Senior Technical Recruiter | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Enterprise Sales Director | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Solutions Consultant | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Manager, Channel Alliances | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Senior Manager, Channel Alliances | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Client Support Engineer | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Client Support Engineer | Los Angeles|
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Software Engineer, DevOps, Data Engineer | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE,
[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

Make a difference with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare.
We're building a real-time data network that allows getting health data from
anywhere to anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean
RESTful API that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

We have a whole pile of fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart,
passionate people that love working on them. We like to work iteratively in
small teams, and to give people autonomy and ownership to solve those
problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Scaling our data ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering, ETL and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats
      - Building intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Data Network Engineer (node.js, MongoDB, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f35d3379-1220-4cf1-a117-d1dc06778459
      - Engineer, User Team (node.js, React, MongoDB, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/2f06fc23-327c-48d9-b646-545b33b0cef1
      - Engineer, Customer Team (node.js, React, MongoDB, MongoDB)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/2b4ad954-8eff-47d1-a189-ba48a469537b
      - Data Engineering Lead (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/6a1d2a62-5561-4ba3-818a-adb0017c6f36
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a technical interview, then an onsite to
meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. Contact us at jobs@humanapi.co -- let's build some
great things together!

------
justin
Atrium LTS | San Francisco CA | Full-stack web engineers | Remote not ok |
Full Time

Hello HN:

Serial entrepreneur and former YC partner Justin Kan here. I recently started
a new company, Atrium LTS, that is trying to make legal services for startups
more transparent, responsive, and with upfront pricing. In order to do that,
we are building lots of innovative software that lawyers will use every day
(you will have lots of lawyers and paralegals thanking you regularly!).

We are hiring experienced full stack engineers to join our small engineering
and product team. You will get the opportunity to own your own project and
work on a small cross functional team with weekly customer feedback. This is a
great opportunity to learn about a lot about how fast growing startups work
from up close. At Atrium LTS we look for team members who are customer service
oriented, life-long learners, and driven to build something great.

We recently raised $10.5mm from General Catalyst, Founders Fund, Thrive, SV
Angel, NEA, Greylock, and many more great Silicon Valley investors.

Find out more here: [https://www.atriumlts.com/](https://www.atriumlts.com/)

You can also email us at build@atriumlts.com

~~~
netcraft
just say onsite, dont use the word remote.

------
victoriadanahy
Synthego | Software Engineers | Redwood City (Bay Area), CA | ONSITE / FULL
TIME | [http://www.synthego.com/](http://www.synthego.com/) * * Help create
the world’s first fully automated cloud-enabled molecular biology lab -
starting with our flagship product, CRISPRevolution, which is a portfolio of
synthetic RNA designed for CRISPR genome research; manufactured through a
fully in-house custom built automated facility. * * Software positions: * \+
Senior Front-End Engineer | JavaScript, Angular \- Full rewrite of internal
web application UI * \+ Senior Back-End Engineer | Python, Django \- Full
ownership of features to internal technology stack * \+ Senior Software
Engineer, Instruments | Python, Linux Command Line, Git Version Control \-
Develop highly functional software to interface with scientist instrumentation
and hardware * More details on these positions and all other roles -->
[http://www.synthego.com/careers/](http://www.synthego.com/careers/) * OR *
Spam me --> victoria@synthego.com :-)

------
a-Name
Amexio Paris | Paris, France | [http://www.amexio.fr](http://www.amexio.fr) |
ONSITE / CONSULTANCY

We are the leader of ECM/CCM integration in europe with 200+ coworkers. We
have hi demand on java developpment (all levels) and IBM FileNet or Documentum
D2 experts.

------
NilaE
Hooves | Copenhagen | Lead Dev. for app | you choose tech stack | Onsite |
fast-growing funded startup

More infos here: [https://thehub.dk/jobs/ctolead-developer-in-fast-growing-
sta...](https://thehub.dk/jobs/ctolead-developer-in-fast-growing-startup)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Full Stack Principal/Lead Software Engineer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | ONSITE full-time
[https://www.datakitchen.io/](https://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package. We own the company --
ain’t got no stinkin’ investors to drive us crazy.

Stack = (Angular, CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, docker, mesos, mongodb)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office
location. Contact info@datakitchen.io

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (JS or Python) | Cambridge, MA / Boston, MA | Full
time, ONSITE

[https://conduithq.com](https://conduithq.com)

In a nutshell, we're building personal relationship management software for
professional networkers, small business leaders, and anyone who wants to
organize the people, relationships, and interactions in their lives.

Driving all of Conduit is the Conduit Personal Graph, a powerful graph model
of a person's relationships and activity-- automatically synced, organized,
and managed. It's the first-- and most comprehensive-- graph of its kind.
Through the Personal Graph, we ingest, process, and surface tens of millions
of data points. That information provides new insight for people looking to
understand their own lives. And we think that's a special thing :)

No legacy: we work with modern technologies.

Our core:

\- Front-end: JavaScript (ES6/Babel) React/Redux, Node.js/Express, GraphQL,
Apollo, Babel, Webpack.

\- Back-end/data: Python 3, PostgreSQL, Flask, Redis, Pandas/Numpy, Jupyter.

\- Across our stack: Docker, Kubernetes.

\--

For the position: - This is hire #5 on a tight-knit, VC-backed team. - Strong
compensation package (actual equity, not options!), flexible vacation policy,
technology budget, occasional team lunches, and more.

More details:
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs)

Email me (CEO) to apply, mention HN: brandon@conduithq.com. Please, no remote,
no recent bootcamp graduates, no recruiters.

~~~
syngrog66
"Please, no remote"

then... just don't include REMOTE in your header. right now, everyone that
searches for "remote" is forced to land on your post as a hit, thus wasting
all of those people's time, and your own. I understand there are searchers who
don't respect that. but _you_ are now wasting the time of everyone who _does_
respect that.

------
sebslomski
FINEWAY R&D | Data Engineer| Munich, Germany | Onsite | Full-time

FINEWAY is a Smart Travel Concierge blending real human experts with cutting-
edge A.I. technology for perfectly tailored travel experiences.

We believe the future of travel is not search & compare but a delightful
conversation to deliver trips that match your unique style & intents. That’s
why we’re building an Artificial Intelligence powered by advanced statistics &
deep learning methods to decode your travel DNA better than anyone else. The
purpose? To magically deliver perfectly tailored travel experiences.

As a Data Engineer at FINEWAY, you’ll be responsible for building &
maintaining fast, accurate, robust & scalable data-processing services to
shape the future of travel. You can find more info about the job in the
posting ([http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/data-
engineer](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/data-engineer)) or on our tech page
([https://fineway.ai](https://fineway.ai)).

------
sebslomski
FINEWAY R&D | Senior Product Manager| Munich, Germany | Onsite | Full-time

FINEWAY is a Smart Travel Concierge blending real human experts with cutting-
edge A.I. technology for perfectly tailored travel experiences.

We believe the future of travel is not search & compare but a delightful
conversation to deliver trips that match your unique style & intents. That’s
why we’re building an Artificial Intelligence powered by advanced statistics &
deep learning methods to decode your travel DNA better than anyone else. The
purpose? To magically deliver perfectly tailored travel experiences.

As a Senior Product Manager at FINEWAY, you’ll be responsible for transforming
business requirements into innovative products our users love. You can find
more info about the job in the posting ([http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/senior-
product-manager](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/senior-product-manager)) or on our
tech page ([https://fineway.ai](https://fineway.ai)).

------
zaius
Beyond Pricing | Senior Full Stack Engineer | SF | ONSITE
[https://beyondpricing.com](https://beyondpricing.com)

Beyond Pricing is an automatic pricing tool for Airbnb and vacation rentals.
We are a small, yet growing, team, passionate about travel and building better
technology for the sharing economy. We power the pricing for hundreds of
thousands of listings across the globe. If you search for a place on Airbnb in
any major market, a Beyond Pricing customer is likely in the first page of
results.

Our current stack is Django and Ember.js, but experience in any specific
technology isn't required. We especially would love to hear from you if you
have started your own startup before, and if you've been an airbnb host. No
coding challenges - just share with us something that you've built that you're
proud of.

We're well-funded and profitable. We offer flexible work hours, significant
equity, competitive salary, equipment budget, medical, dental, vision and
401k.

Email us at jobs@beyondpricing.com

------
SJES
SOFTWARE INSTALLATION DEVELOPER | 100% REMOTE | RAISING THE FLOOR - US This is
a contract position for 6 months.

THE POSITION You will help a team of bright and talented developers located
across continents who are passionate about our vision, that of radically
improving the access to technology. How? By helping to develop associated
system that supports the “portability” of user preferences across any platform
or device -- that makes it easier for anyone to be able to have the technology
they encounter automatically change into a form they can understand and use.
We are looking for a talented software engineer to lead and develop one of the
associated systems of GPII called Installation on Demand (IoD). This system
will allow GPII to install and use Assistive Technology (AT) software on
demand, whenever required by a user.

WHAT YOU WILL DO

\- Become a member of a small development team building applications and tools
around GPII.

\- Develop an Installation on Demand (IoD) system that stores and provisions
Assistive Technology and other software on Windows computers.

\- Integrate IoD with mainstream open source software distribution systems
(Chocolatey, Homebrew, PackageKit, etc.)

\- Work in and contribute to an open source project.

\- Be involved in all of the phases of the IoD project, from project inception
to release phase.

WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR

\- 3+ years experience in developing installation software - particularly in
systems where users do not have admin privileges.

\- 3+ years of experience developing in one or more programming languages on a
daily basis (e.g., JavaScript, Go, C/C++).

\- 3+ years of experience in systems programming.

\- Experience with software distributions and/or complex software deployment
systems.

\- Experience with cloud computing and storage platforms (AWS, etc.).

\- Experience with large scale and globally-distributed deployments.

\- Experience advocating for the end-user through all of the phases of the
product development process.

\- Experience working successfully with a remote distributed team.

\- Able to work independently to complete tasks on schedule without close
supervision.

\- Highly motivated, self-directed, and able to thrive in ambiguity.

This is a 6-month contract positions. To apply, send resume or CV to
jobs@raisingthefloor.org

------
sebslomski
FINEWAY R&D | Data Architect| Munich, Germany | Onsite | Full-time

FINEWAY is a Smart Travel Concierge blending real human experts with cutting-
edge A.I. technology for perfectly tailored travel experiences.

We believe the future of travel is not search & compare but a delightful
conversation to deliver trips that match your unique style & intents. That’s
why we’re building an Artificial Intelligence powered by advanced statistics &
deep learning methods to decode your travel DNA better than anyone else. The
purpose? To magically deliver perfectly tailored travel experiences.

As a Data Architect at FINEWAY, you’ll be responsible for designing a scalable
& maintainable infrastructure to shape the future of travel. You can find more
info about the job in the posting ([http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/data-
architect](http://jobs.fineway.ai/o/data-architect)) or on our tech page
([https://fineway.ai](https://fineway.ai)).

------
gsuman
As the leader in proactive end-user performance monitoring solutions, AppNeta
is hiring for ONSITE roles in Boston & Vancouver. Check our career page for
details: [http://bit.ly/2pQYAha](http://bit.ly/2pQYAha)

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~30) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-
vector-networks-...](https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-
professional-desi...](https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
mfiedorowicz
uMotif | Senior Backend Developer | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://umotif.com](https://umotif.com)

We are looking for an experienced senior backend developer to help build and
maintain our award winning patient data capture platform.

We are offering the opportunity to be a key member of the team focussing on
the server-side logic within our SOA system ensuring high performance and
responsiveness. We are looking for a proactive and driven individual to take
responsibility for key projects and ensure robust delivery of new
functionality.

\- Proficient knowledge of PHP, with emphasis on PHP 7.0

\- Knowledge of MVC PHP Frameworks (Yii, Laravel)

\- Experience in developing RBAC systems

\- Proficient in MySQL

\- PHPUnit/Codeception

\- AWS Stack

\- Docker

If you're interested, email us at careers@umotif.com

------
Eforce21
eForce21 GmbH | Munich | Germany | ONSITE | Full time |

[https://www.eforce21.com/en/](https://www.eforce21.com/en/)

Who we are? eForce21 is your local expert for modern, innovative and reliable
enterprise software and IT solutions. We design innovative and sustainable IT
architectures and develop customised, cost-effective and user-friendly
software, cloud and Internet solutions. Hence, we apply technologies from the
21st Century!

We have a need to strengthen our already motivated consultant team here in
Munich and therefore we are looking for an ambitious, experienced &
professional…

* Java Developer

* .NET Developer

* Android Developer

* Graphic & UI Designer

Up for the challenge? Then just send your CV to: jobs@eForce21.com

------
navaneethyv
rtbrick.com | Software Engineer | Dev-test| Routing | Forwarding | Bangalore,
India | ONSITE | Full-time

Rtbrick is a well funded seed stage startup with a mission to enable seamless
interaction between the application and the network through modular and
scalable routing software. Our approach towards networks is based on building
modular and distributed software running on commodity hardware like whitebox
switches and off the shelf servers.

Join us on this exciting journey to build world class software from our
Bangalore development centre.
[https://www.rtbrick.com/](https://www.rtbrick.com/) Apply @ jobs@rtbrick.com

------
NuSkooler
Content Watch | Salt Lake City, UT / Berwyn, PA | Full Time, Onsite

We are a family controls company focusing on solutions to children safe and
parents at ease in the modern mobile world!

We have a relatively small development team and need to grow to meet demands.
We are seeking full stack / DevOp engineers to work on a variety of projects
such as replacing legacy backend systems, develop new client features, and
expand our DCA technology.

Some of the things you'll play with: • Node.js, C++11, and a bit of native
Android (Java) and iOS (Swift) code • AWS, large amounts of data, and hundreds
of thousands of clients • Nitty gritty system level programming all the way up
to UX • Work with a small team where YOU can make a difference

If you're an awesome developer we want to hear from you regardless of
technology skill sets! This posting is listed as onsite, though we might
consider remote given the right person.

Contact bashby(at)contentwatch.com

Keywords: ONSITE

------
athreya86
eBay | [https://www.ebay.com](https://www.ebay.com) | San Jose | Software
Engineer (backend) | Full time | Onsite

We are looking for 2 back-end software engineers(all levels) to work in Risk
product development team, which is responsible for managing seller and buyer
risk in eBay marketplace. Our core product is a decisioning platform that
handles ~ 200 M requests per day integrating with all major flows on eBay.

Technologies:

Backend: Java, Jersey based REST services, Spring batch based batch jobs,
Event/Messaging systems

Frontend: Angular JS/bootstrap,

Tools: Git, Jenkins

Datastores: Oracle, Mongodb, Hadoop and Cassandra

I'm a developer in this team. Shoot me an email at baathreya @ ebay . com

------
karatkier
Karat REMOTE-PART TIME-FREELANCE

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company. Karat is on a mission to assess the world's talent. We are the first
dedicated marketplace for technical interviewers. Karat's network of seasoned
engineers conduct the first rounds of technical interviews for elite
engineering companies. Our robust platform saves teams thousands of valuable
hours while allowing them to focus on the top performing candidates. Karat's
unique approach recognizes that people are central to the hiring process and
that they can be supercharged by leveraging machine learning and our rich
database of the world's interviews.

We face incredible demand for our service and are delivering significant value
to elite engineering companies like Interana, BuildZoom and Minted. We are
funded by top VCs including Formation8 and Founder Collective, plus the
founders of companies like Glassdoor, Mulesoft, Lookout, OPOWER, MediaLink and
CAA. Karat is headquartered in the University District of Seattle, WA.

Flexible, high impact work that is compensated at highly competitive rates. As
an Expert Interviewer, you will be compensated at highly competitive rates for
your interviewing expertise. The time commitment is flexible---many of our
interviews happen on nights and weekends. Some experts do 5 interviews/week
while others do over 20 interviews/week. You can work from anywhere, anytime.
You will sharpen your interviewing skills and transform the interviewing
experience for every candidate and company.

Apply Here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HACKERNEWS)

------
kvz
Transloadit.com (handling uploads & encoding as a service) might have a REMOTE
FREELANCE job. It's a ONE-OFF PROJECT for creating a Zapier.com integration.
If you're interested, email kvz@transloadit.com

------
annalyze
Kloudless (kloudless.com) | Customer Success Engineer | Full-time | Onsite in
Berkeley, CA

We make Universal APIs to simplify your integration strategy. We're profitable
(with some big enterprise customers) and growing quickly, and we're looking
for a Customer Success Engineer to join our team!

We're a small team, so everyone has the opportunity and autonomy to make a
huge impact. We offer competitive salaries and benefits, including free
snacks/lunch/dinner, flexible working hours, generous vacation policies,
insurance plans, etc.

If interested, shoot us a message to work@kloudless.com (attach your resume,
too).

AngelList listing: [https://angel.co/kloudless/jobs/273895-customer-success-
engi...](https://angel.co/kloudless/jobs/273895-customer-success-engineer)

------
macroexchange
Macro.Exchange | global | Full-time

We're looking for Clojure developers to build our crypto-asset exchange and
open blockchain based protocols. Knowledge in blockchain, cryptography,
distributed systems, ethereum is a plus.

ben@macro.exchange

------
jaydestro
MongoDB is looking for Developer Advocate in the NYC and SV regions.

[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/job/671278?gh_jid=671278](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/job/671278?gh_jid=671278)

We’re a team of software experts who love teaching developers and celebrating
their success. By joining our team, will also join our mission to enable
developer innovation. Our best days are spent helping developers write and
deploy secure, reliable, and fault-tolerant software. This role will report to
the Senior Manager of Developer Advocacy.

Our ideal candidate for this role should have a background in engineering and
software development, and have proven success in helping other developers to
build reliable and scalable, fault-tolerant applications. You get excited
about new technologies, and by the prospect of engaging with open source
project maintainers and community members in person, on online forums, and on
social media.

\--

Personally, I've been able to take on creative projects rooted in technology.
That's the core of what the position is. This summer I did things like
introduce utilization of nodejs apps with MongoDB, show back end as a service
software, do developer live stream videos as well as tutorials. That was like
in a single quarter all based on stuff I wanted to try to accomplish. It's a
fun job, it's a chance to take the skills you have accumulated over time and
assist others in using them to build apps and services with MongoDB.

We're focused on software languages like Python, Go, JavaScript and building
apps with the MEAN stack. We're helping people do things like this, data
science, IoT, games and more. We want to help people do this in Clouds like
AWS, Google and Azure... but having datacenter and bare metal support helps!

What's life like? You'll get to write apps, blog, build videos and work with
community members. You'll help with the marketing team regarding how the
technology of MongoDB and the products our engineering team can help
developers. You will attend and speak at events. You'll even get a chance to
work on product launches when updates or brand new products are released.
You'll be able to create new apps with these products and features first, so
you can then teach other devs how to implement them for their projects/jobs.

apply at the link or find me on linkedin
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaygordon0042](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jaygordon0042)

------
bcohen123
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
RNicolas
CRITEO ([http://labs.criteo.com/](http://labs.criteo.com/)) | Paris, France |
Full-time ONSITE | Team Lead – Live Traffic (VISA sponsorship)

Our team working on large scale/real-time traffic analysis and anomaly
detection is looking for their lead to join them in Paris R&D. We would expect
you to:

• Be creative: investigate and think out of the box to prevent us from fraud$

• Help to create brand new tools to detect and monitor suspicious traffic

• Play with Scala in our first R&D team using streaming

• Work closely with all departments, bridge the R&D and Product with
Escalation if needed!

• Provide security guidance and expertise on anomaly management

Feel free to drop us a line at rndrecruitment[@]criteo.com =)

------
mohsen1

        ------------
            Lyft
        ------------
    
    

Lyft is hiring:

    
    
        * Backend Software Engineers 
        * Android Engineers 
        * iOS Engineers 
        * Data Scientists 
        * Deep Learning Engineers 
        * Frontend Engineers 
    

Engineering Locations:

    
    
        * San Francisco (near Caltrain)
        * Seattle (downtown)
        * New York (new office, lots of hiring going on there)
        * Remote (for the right candidate)
    

Please email me your resume at me@azimi.me. I'll forward your resume and talk
to the hiring manager about it. A lot of my referrals had good luck with it :)
Come work at Lyft, we're growing really fast!

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite & Remote | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA,
Aliso Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS,
Bellevue WA

Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization. You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if:

* You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-side React & Redux, AngularJS, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hundreds of thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required. Cool stuff about TTD:

* Our platform processes 6million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge data sets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte. * Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our top rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

If you're interested, please apply directly on our website:
[https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](https://www.thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions)

*Note: We are also hiring for the following roles: Big Data DBA (Vertica), Solutions Architect (West Coast), Sr. Data Scientist (NYC, Boulder, Ventura CA), Business Intelligence Analyst (NYC), Application Support (all levels, Globally), Network & Security Manager (Ventura CA), Information Security Engineer (Boulder CO, Ventura CA)

------
Fomite
Postdoc | Washington State University | Pullman, WA | Full-Time | Onsite

The Lofgren Lab in the Paul G. Allen School for Global Animal Health at
Washington State University is seeking a postdoctoral research associate to
support an ongoing research project on the dynamics of healthcare-associated
infections. The postdoctoral research associate will have access to an
extensive infection surveillance database and will be working with a diverse
team of biomedical and computer science researchers working to understand how
the stochastic dynamics of infections within hospitals impacts surveillance,
intervention evaluation, and clinical care.

Responsibilities of the position include the mentoring of graduate and
undergraduate students in the lab; the analysis of datasets; the design,
implementation, and analysis of mathematical models of disease transmission;
and the preparation of manuscripts and conference abstracts. The specific
focus of the postdoctoral research associate can be tailored to their
interests and expertise but will likely include the implementation and
analysis of stochastic network models of disease transmission addressing a
broad range of clinically-driven questions, including surface decontamination,
hand hygiene, antimicrobial stewardship, and active surveillance.

Requirements: It is recommended candidates should have a PhD or equivalent
degree in Epidemiology, Biostatistics, Mathematical Biology, Disease Ecology,
or a related field at time of hire, as well as good written and oral
communication skills and the ability to work collaboratively across
disciplines. Candidates who have not yet completed their PhD but have a
scheduled defense date in the near future may be considered.

Preferred Qualifications: Experience with mathematical or simulation models of
infectious diseases; fluency in Python, Julia, or R programming languages; and
an interest in the control of healthcare associated infections.

This position is initially a one-year appointment with yearly extensions
possible depending on progress and performance, and/or available funding.

Start Date: 1/1/2018 or as soon as possible

Salary per Month: Commensurate with qualifications and experience

To apply for this position at Washington State University, Pullman,
Washington, please visit www.wsujobs.com to apply. Candidates will need to
include a cover letter, CV and contact information for three references with
the online application. WSU is an equal opportunity and affirmative action
educator and employer.

If you have questions regarding this position, please contact Dr. Eric Lofgren
at elofgren@vetmed.wsu.edu

------
lacagrl17
Keller, TX | REMOTE & OnSite | Full-Time

[https://linuxacademy.com/careers](https://linuxacademy.com/careers)

------
Fleming_1
Everwise | New York, NY | Sr. Software Engineer | Full-Time| ONSITE | $140k -
$170k + equity |
[https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/](https://www.geteverwise.com/careers/)

We at Everwise, a Sequoia-backed company, are reinventing talent development
by connecting professionals with the people and resources they need to be
successful at every stage in their career. We work with some of the top
companies in the world, including Salesforce, Lyft, GitHub, Virgin, and Apple.

We're a diverse engineering team based in NYC, who come from all walks of
life. We have successful start-up experience and embrace processes and
technologies that amplify output. Day-to-day we leverage Ruby, React, Redux,
AWS, and Postgres. We're very adaptable and looking for someone who welcomes
the opportunity to solve a broad range of problems using a wide array of
technologies.

We are seeking a talented senior engineer who has experience developing web or
mobile clients from the ground up and is passionate about doing work that
matters. You'll be working closely with a number of teams, including Product,
to make a real impact here. What You'll Do -Develop and maintain Everwise's
SaaS cloud-based web applications -Identify scaling bottlenecks and propose
solutions -Research, test, and benchmark new technologies -Design and
communicate coding standards and architectural plans -Lead design of front-end
framework using React and application framework using Rails -Work closely with
Product/UX to deliver simple and intuitive desktop and mobile solutions What
we are looking for: -5+ years of experience with large scale, high
traffic/performance web applications -Experience with Ruby on Rails or related
MVC web frameworks (Python/Node.js/php etc.) -Experience with Javascript
(familiarity with React is a plus) -Expert experience with object-oriented
programming and design patterns -Significant experience building scalable,
distributed systems -Significant experience with Sql/NoSql and database
technologies as they relate to application development. -Understanding of unit
and functional testing best practices -Command of DevOps, CI, and deployment
engineering (Docker, Ansible, Nginx, and Unicorn are bonuses) -Cloud
experience including redundancy, security and scalability strategies

We are also seeking mid-level engineers with 3+ years of professional
experience working in a full-stack developer role. We are continuing to grow
our Engineering team and are also interested in speaking to Front-end
Developers, Product Designers, and a number of other roles you can find on our
careers page. If you are interested in learning more about any of our open
roles, please email me at stephen@geteverwise.com, or apply on our site
[https://www.geteverwise.com/careers](https://www.geteverwise.com/careers)

------
jackm
Duolingo | Software Engineer, iOS or Android | Full Time | ONSITE |
Pittsburgh, PA

Email jack [at] duolingo dot com with your Resume

Duolingo software engineers develop next-generation education technology that
changes how over 120 million people around the world learn. We’re looking for
engineers who bring fresh ideas from all areas in computer science, including
natural language processing, machine learning, large-scale system design, and
iOS & Android mobile app development.

~~~
dang
Please don't use visual gimmicks to get attention in these posts; it's not
fair to all the other people who don't use them and we definitely don't want a
visual gimmick arms race!

(I've edited your post above to take the "===" bits out. That way we don't
need to penalize it.)

------
sarakking
TINT | Senior Full Stack / Frontend / Backend Engineers | UX/UI Designer |
[https://www.tintup.com](https://www.tintup.com) | San Francisco | REMOTE
(US/Canada/India) | $90K - $170K

APPLY HERE: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

We’re looking for senior engineers and a UX/UI designer to join our small
24-person team. We offer a competitive compensation package and have a
flexible remote work policy.

Over 5,000 brands use TINT to power their content marketing. We are proudly
profitable, not dependent on investor funding. Every Friday we work on hack
projects that we think will push the business forward. Our current stack is
Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and AWS.

___________________

DETAILS

• on the positions: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

• on TINT company culture:
[https://www.tintup.com/about](https://www.tintup.com/about)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.tintup.com/clients](https://www.tintup.com/clients)

• on what it's like to work here:
[https://instagram.com/tint/](https://instagram.com/tint/) and
[https://vimeo.com/album/4636336](https://vimeo.com/album/4636336)

___________________

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• TEAM TRANSPARENCY - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates. Even cofounder meeting minutes are sent to the
team.

• FLEXIBLE REMOTE WORK - We have a flexible remote work policy that allows
employees based in San Francisco to work remotely for extended periods, and
for engineers to join us remotely full-time.

• PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM - A monthly stipend and program designed for
self-improvement. Every month, we individually choose goals to accomplish and
are given a stipend to accomplish them.

APPLY HERE: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

------
rchiba
TINT | Senior Full Stack / Frontend / Backend Engineers | UX/UI Designer |
[https://www.tintup.com](https://www.tintup.com) | San Francisco | REMOTE
(US/Canada/India) | $90K - $170K

APPLY HERE: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

We’re looking for senior engineers and a UX/UI designer to join our small
24-person team. We offer a competitive compensation package, and have a
flexible remote work policy.

Over 5,000 brands use TINT to power their content marketing. We are proudly
profitable, not dependent on investor funding. Every Friday we work on hack
projects that we think will push the business forward. Our current stack is
Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and AWS.

___________________

DETAILS

• on the positions: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

• on TINT company culture:
[https://www.tintup.com/about](https://www.tintup.com/about)

• on a few of our customers:
[https://www.tintup.com/clients](https://www.tintup.com/clients)

• on what it's like to work here:
[https://instagram.com/tint/](https://instagram.com/tint/) and
[https://vimeo.com/album/4636336](https://vimeo.com/album/4636336)

___________________

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• TEAM TRANSPARENCY - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates. Even cofounder meeting minutes are sent to the
team.

• FLEXIBLE REMOTE WORK - We have a flexible remote work policy that allows
employees based in San Francisco to work remotely for extended periods, and
for engineers to join us remotely full-time.

• PERSONAL DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM - A monthly stipend and program designed for
self-improvement. Every month, we individually choose goals to accomplish and
are given a stipend to accomplish them.

APPLY HERE: [https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-
source=hackernews](https://www.tintup.com/jobs?lever-source=hackernews)

------
SJES
SOFTWARE RELIABILITY/SCALABILITY EXPERT | 100% REMOTE | RAISING THE FLOOR - US
This is an 8-month contract position. Full-Time. WHO WE ARE Anytime, Anywhere,
Any Computer Access. We’re an international coalition of individuals and
organizations dedicated to ensuring that the Internet, and everything
available through it, is accessible to people with accessibility barriers due
to disability, literacy, digital literacy, or aging, and regardless of their
economic resources. WHAT YOU WILL DO \- Work with the Global Public Inclusive
Infrastructure (GPII) architects and subject-matter experts (SME) to define
the reliability and performance/ scalability metrics that need to be
implemented and monitored. - Plan large scale stress testing. - Design and
document a reliability plan and a performance/ scalability plan. - Implement
the instrumentation required to collect data for analysis. - Recommend and
document best practices. - Perform data analysis to detect performance
bottlenecks and reliability issues. - Integrate the reliability and
performance/ scalability test cases into release processes, automate them in
the GPII’s Continuous Integration environment, store results using
technologies such as Elasticsearch, and provide dashboards to team members. -
Work with Infrastructure developers to plan application deployments on
Kubernetes clusters for reliability testing. - Debug and resolve issues
relating to the automated test scripts.

WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR \- 10+ years hands-on experience designing and writing
reliability and performance test plans. - Experience with modern,
containerized cloud infrastructure and load balancing techniques (in
particular, Docker and Kubernetes), and the reliability techniques best suited
to this style of architecture. - An Agile mindset and team player, with
experience contributing to open source communities using collaborative
environments such as Github. - Development background with ability to review
code and write automation scripts and instrumentation for data gathering. -
In-depth experience with profiling and debugging tools for Node.js and
experience using these tools to identify the source of failures. - In-depth
knowledge of profiling performance of services deployed on Unix-like operating
systems using technologies such as dtrace, perf, systemtap, tcpdump, etc. -
Ability to understand deployment topologies, identify problem areas, simulate
failures, and recommend improvements. - Experience with load testing tools
such as Gatling, JMeter, Tsung, etc., and ability to simulate dynamic user
traffic. - Experience with networking protocols and one or more programming
languages (JavaScript, Go, Python, Ruby). - Experience working in a
distributed environment.

This is an 8-month contract position. To apply, send resume or CV to
jobs@raisingthefloor.org

------
woodrow
Lyft | Security engineers (application security; detection & response) | San
Francisco, CA and Seattle, WA | Onsite
[https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs)

Lyft is hiring for all positions, including mobile, frontend, backend,
infrastructure, and product roles. We're working on interesting and
challenging engineering and product problems to improve people's lives with
great transportation.

I'm specifically looking for a couple of security engineering roles:

• An application security engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-
engineer-application-secu...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
application-secu...)) who’s excited about helping Lyft ship safe software
quickly. You’ll help product and engineering teams at Lyft develop new
features and products that are innovative and protect our users, build systems
and tools to make it easy for engineers at Lyft to develop safe software by
default, and promote security throughout the company.

• A detection & response engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-
engineer-security-detecti...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
security-detecti...)) who’s excited about protecting Lyft and our users
through swift detection of and response to security incidents. You’ll develop
and automate techniques to hunt for and alert on attacker behavior with high
signal-noise ratio, test our detection and response capabilities to improve
our tools and processes, and act as a calm and rational incident commander
when incidents do occur.

We are also hiring security operations and consulting roles, though we don't
have job postings up yet.

We try to approach security from a software engineering standpoint: we believe
in scaling security through automation and tooling, and we ship frequently.
You'll help to scale security at Lyft to support our continued growth and your
work will have significant impact and visibility. If you want to learn more
about the kinds of things we’ve built, check out our security-related blog
posts at
[https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security](https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security).

If you're interested or want to talk more about working on security at Lyft,
ping me at steve.woodrow@lyft.com.

------
CheckRecipient
CheckRecipient|Various Roles|London,UK|Onsite|Full Time

At CheckRecipient, we have the ambitious goal of protecting enterprise
networks against new and intelligent cyber threats, making it impossible for
sensitive information to end up in the wrong hands.

Through advanced machine learning and natural language processing (NLP),
CheckRecipient prevents breaches in real-time, outsmarting traditional rule-
based, admin-intensive approaches which can only report a breach after it has
occurred.

Founded by a team of Imperial College engineers, we’re backed by some of the
world’s leading technology investors. We work with international clients in
the financial, legal and professional services sectors who trust us to find
the most intelligent ways to keep their data secure.

We’ve recently closed a fundraising round of $2.7m led by Accel and LocalGlobe
and we are looking to work with the brightest minds to help us accomplish our
goal and help us defend our clients against the biggest cybersecurity
problems.

We are currently recruiting for the following roles:

DevOps Engineer:
[https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/3C98CE2C3B](https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/3C98CE2C3B)

QA Engineer:
[https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/A8BFE3779B](https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/A8BFE3779B)

UI / UX Designer:
[https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/DB3B436B19](https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/DB3B436B19)

Sales Engineer:
[https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/DEA7497718](https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/DEA7497718)

Senior Messaging Engineer (.Net, Node.js, Outlook, DevOps):
[https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/8977EF247D](https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/8977EF247D)

Python Backend Engineer:
[https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/A89631118D](https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/A89631118D)

Fullstack Engineer (Python & Javascript):
[https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/65C95D0CC0](https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/65C95D0CC0)

Team Lead Engineer (Python Team):
[https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/FF0C061EF7](https://checkrecipient.workable.com/j/FF0C061EF7)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor Visa -Bangkok,Thailand|
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
around the world. So far we have helped more than 25 startups, 3 of them have
been acquired.

Our founders (both Software Engineers) have been part of the early stage team
of Lazada (Acquired by Alibaba). We have done eCommerce and software
development of large-scale platforms using Ruby on Rails and Node.js.

If you want to know a little bit more how we work, what we've done, please
check [https://github.com/nimbl3/our-team/](https://github.com/nimbl3/our-
team/).

If you like to join a diverse and multicultural team (10 languages - 7
countries), consider yourself a team player, you are curious about new cool
technology, this is the right place for you.

\- Front end Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1)

\- Product Manager

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en)

\- Node.JS Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/84a7ef03)

\- Android Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

\- iOS developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)

\- Ruby/Rails Developer

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

\- Software engineering Interns

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
felixjendrusch
xbrid | Senior Machine Learning Engineer, Senior Backend/DevOps Engineer, Data
Scientist, iOS Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. We are a 10-person,
interdisciplinary team on the mission of saving 1 million lives by 2020. Our
current solution focuses on detecting and preventing hypoglycemia for diabetes
patients. We recently updated our open positions:

\- Senior Machine Learning Engineer: We are looking for a Senior Machine
Learning Engineer that will help us build the intelligence behind our systems.
You will apply the latest machine learning algorithms to improve the lives of
people and to help doctors in their diagnosis. | #python, #pandas, #keras,
#tensorflow |
[https://xbird.workable.com/j/C2E95CE7BE](https://xbird.workable.com/j/C2E95CE7BE)

\- Senior Backend/DevOps Engineer: We are looking for a Backend and DevOps
Engineer who will be working on our data processing infrastructure. You will
implement solutions that reliably handle massive streams of data, use the
latest algorithms to continuously analyze that data, and provide meaningful
insights to patients and doctors. | #python, #docker, #kubernetes, #redis,
#numpy |
[https://xbird.workable.com/j/71F01814F5](https://xbird.workable.com/j/71F01814F5)

\- Data Scientist: We are looking for a Data Scientist (Full Stack) that will
help us analyze mobile data in order to deploy scalable solutions. Your daily
tasks will range from building predictive models to setting up a data storage
system; they will include the analysis of health indicators and sensor data,
as well as delivering a reliable and well-crafted software solution. |
#python, #pandas, #keras, #tensorflow |
[https://xbird.workable.com/j/4F19B529D5](https://xbird.workable.com/j/4F19B529D5)

\- iOS Engineer: We are looking for an iOS Engineer to join the mobile team
and support our endeavor. The mobile team is responsible for passively
collecting sensor data, such as accelerometer data and location data, and
delivering that data to our cloud-based machine learning. | #ios, #watchos,
#objective-c, #healthkit |
[https://xbird.workable.com/j/0FFE5002A0](https://xbird.workable.com/j/0FFE5002A0)

To learn more or apply, please check the aforementioned links. If you have any
questions, do not hesitate to contact me: felix@xbird.io.

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk | Engineering Manager | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST)
to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineering managers who want to work on a mission that
makes a difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness
and open-mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA, Culver City, CA, Washington, DC, Chicago, IL,
Boston, MA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for about four years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're actively seeking Software Engineers of all skill levels, including
those looking for leadership opportunity. We're primarily a Django / Python
shop, but an individual with solid systems engineering fundamentals will
succeed, regardless of technical specifics. It's a "target rich" environment
with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful impact on the
business! We're solving problems as varied as demand forecasting, route
optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, SMS automation, and a suite of
mobile apps for our customers and staff. See:

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-software-engineer/)

2) In particular, we're missing a Senior Front-End Developer to join the team
and provide some leadership in the development of our suite of hybrid mobile
apps and web tools. We've seen success building a React Native app for our
customers, and we have sophisticated internal apps still on Backbone.js. Our
users are an interesting mix of newly-acquired customers, highly-engaged staff
who need these tools to do their job, and vendors who may be the dry cleaners
down the street from your house. See:

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-front-end-
developer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-front-end-developer/)

3) We're hiring our first Data Scientist to augment our data-driven management
culture. The ideal candidate will span Data Engineering, Data Science, and
Business Intelligence roles, and be familiar with enterprise data warehousing
technologies. Important technical skills include SQL and Python, with Excel
familiarity a big plus. We have an interesting and growing data set; this
position will enjoy considerable executive visibility and a significant
influence in the direction of the company. See:

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-
scientist/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-scientist/)

See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for even
more open positions, including numerous open marketing roles!

Want to join a rapidly-growing startup that actually has a sustainable
business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or laundromat when you
were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers,
Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Palo Alto
(pivotal.io/locations) and more coming. We're broken into three main
divisions: Pivotal Labs ( _that_ Pivotal Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. We pair program and TDD every
line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at keeping
products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available: We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial cloud (Pivotal Web
Services).

Cloud R&D is also responsible for Pivotal Tracker and Spring.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode, is an in-memory distributed grid with years of high
performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs, go to pivotal.io/careers. To apply, please go to my referral
link: [http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-sep17@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate.

------
lilystamenova
FeedbackFruits
[https://beta.feedbackfruits.com](https://beta.feedbackfruits.com) | FULLSTACK
WEB DEV | Remote | Ruby on Rails & Ember.js

Up for the ultimate remote dev role in a high impact scale-up team? We are the
team to join.

To join our team you need to tick the following boxes:

▢ You have got the skill! You have to be an exceptionally smart and skillful
RoR and JS (+ frontend frameworks) developer, quick and hungry to learn -
these are not optional and this is not a role for a starting out dev! We
expect a min of 3 years experience in more than just building static websites.
You need to be comfortable in working with complex platforms and a codebase
with high code quality standards. The specific tech we use is RoR, Node.js +
Ember.js (for the full list see our bento box here:
[https://imgur.com/a/7QYKu](https://imgur.com/a/7QYKu)). While we do not
expect you to have experience with all these technologies, we do expect you to
be able to pick them up quickly. If you hesitate to learn new technologies,
this role is probably not the best fit for you.

▢ You have got the mind! You are highly driven, focused and make plannings
your b __ __. Able to assess tech demands, create realistic plannings and to
keep up with short delivery cycles and high release pace. You need to be
analytical, with the talent to understand and foresee user needs and readiness
to take ownership of the success of the products you are building. You enjoy
being proactive both in engaging with the team, the company mission. You are
awesome at communicating technical challenges with stakeholders (from team to
users) and managing their expectations (in excellent English). You are the
king /queen of remote! You will be included in all the team activities from
sprint plannings to Tuesday eve updates and demos. We also have office stream
always on, so that you get to experience the team vibe to the fullest, however
the remote can still present challenges, e.g. time differences. Need to make
sure that remote work fits with your situation and personality and that you
enjoy this style of work.

▢ You have got the heart! You have your vision and code values figured out.
You are honest and upfront, able to address challenges, stand for hard
decisions and to communicate them with humility. You can prioritize user
experience while delivering exceptional code quality and building scalable and
easily maintainable solutions.

If this role ticks all your boxes drop me (Lily) a line via
people@feedbackfruits.com for the next step.

Full description here:
[https://magnet.me/a/company/feedbackfruits/opportunity/23383...](https://magnet.me/a/company/feedbackfruits/opportunity/23383/full-
stack-developer--remote)

------
thebrain
Achievers [http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | Developers &
More | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-time, ONSITE

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes.

Please don't apply if you're a jerk though, we don't hire assholes. He are
some of our current requisitions:

Data and Reporting Analyst -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15048408799833b00f#.WbINC...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15048408799833b00f#.WbINCIbEpOM.gmail)

Designer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653776651180cf#.WZCtz...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653776651180cf#.WZCtzNK6VfU.gmail)

Software QA Engineer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1504840880009cf724#.WbIN9...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1504840880009cf724#.WbIN95faDoY.gmail)

Sr. Android Developer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502651587360837bc#.WZCmc...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502651587360837bc#.WZCmcEXriTY.gmail)

Sr. Database Admin -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po150265158737332666#.WZCox...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po150265158737332666#.WZCoxBOqzBM.gmail)

Sr. Front-End Developer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653701813d2f8d#.WZCtC...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653701813d2f8d#.WZCtCgtCjFk.gmail)

Sr. Manager, Engineering -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026537402314a818#.WZCtM...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026537402314a818#.WZCtMh3n-Ok.gmail)

Sr. Product Manager -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026537402375cbaa#.WZCtQ...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026537402375cbaa#.WZCtQXSekto.gmail)

Sr. Software Engineer
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026513027713180d#.WZCkT...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15026513027713180d#.WZCkTYzOKdM.gmail)

Sr. User Experience Designer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653776737016d4#.WZCtV...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po1502653776737016d4#.WZCtVLuCsGc.gmail)

Technical Recruiter -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po150484088008155947#.WbINW...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po150484088008155947#.WbINWVndWz4.gmail)

Talent Acquisition Sourcer -
[https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15048408800749b0b7#.WbINv...](https://social.icims.com/viewjob/po15048408800749b0b7#.WbINvDxQczM.gmail)

------
59243
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA, Infrastructure, Full-Stack
Engineer

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
“expense reports that don’t suck!” (Google “expensify” to read more.) We’re
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren’s call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won’t need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn’t a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We’ve done Cambodia, Thailand,
Mexico, Turkey, Croatia, and Portugal. Our most recent trip was Uruguay in
January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We’re going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you’re going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you’re the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out.

If you’re this sort of person, you’ll know what I mean. If not, then this
position isn’t for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got
this far, nothing I can do would stop you from applying. That’s a problem
because while I know you are awesome, it’s actually really hard and time
consuming to find you in the midst of the literally hundreds of other
applications I get from everyone else. So this is where I’m going to ask my
first favor: can you make it really easy and obvious how great you are, so I
don’t accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application (which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users - 13+ million researchers
worldwide.

PHP Full-stack:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerp...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerphp)

Senior Software Engineer (Java & Python), Big Data
Infrastructure:[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerb...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerbigdata)

Senior Software Engineer, Java:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerj...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerjava)

Engineering Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/engineeringmanager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/engineeringmanager)

System Engineer:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SystemEngineerLinux](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/SystemEngineerLinux)

Technical Product Manager - Big Data Infrastructure:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/technicalproductmanager...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/technicalproductmanagerbigdatainfrastructure)

Technical Product Manager - Frontend Infrastructure:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/technicalproductmanager...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/technicalproductmanagerfrontend)

ResearchGate is the professional network for researchers and scientists. With
almost 12 million members we are connecting the world of science and making
research open to all. Check out our recent Series D:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-
resear...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/28/technology/science-resear..). We
offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us.

Check our work out on:
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Visa Sponsorship | Onsite Work | Full-time (40 h/w) | Free lunch | Flexible
hours | In-house activities Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)
Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Crypto Protocol Engineer, Frontend Developer | Remote |
Fulltime

[https://angel.co/lightning](https://angel.co/lightning)

At Lightning Labs, we scale blockchains. Our current focus is the development
and deployment of the Lightning Network[1], an open blockchain scalability
protocol[2] primarily being developed for Bitcoin. Lightning allows for high
volume, low fee, instant payments on top of Bitcoin. We strive to continually
push the edge of innovation w.r.t blockchain scalability, advanced privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. Amongst our team include
applied cryptographers, the designers of the Lighting Network protocol, and
several Bitcoin developers making key contributions to the open source Bitcoin
eco-system such as roasbeef[3].

We're looking for an experienced software engineer well versed in applied
cryptography, peer to peer networks, distributed systems, open source software
collaboration, and cryptocurrencies. Your job description would include
working on lnd[4] the most feature-complete implementation of the Lighting
Network, neutrino[5] an advanced lite client operating mode for Bitcoin,
conduct novel research into cryptocurrencies (and related areas), and helping
to design the next generation of smart contract applications on Bitcoin.

Our work on Layer 2 presents a number of UI/UX challenges, as we lift
traditional wallets to the next layer creating a new application platform on
top Lightning. As a result, we're also looking for a frontend developer that
is able to pick things up quickly, develop skills in our interdisciplinary
space, and has strong implementation ability. Applicants should be Javascript
experts an eye for design, that have experience building applications with
React and React Native.

You can contact me directly at roasbeef@lightning.engineering with some, or
all of the following: link to your github account, resume, a brief cover
letter detailing your past experience in the areas listed above, and some
relevant work you've done.

[1]: [http://lightning.network/](http://lightning.network/)

[2]: [https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-
rfc/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/)

[3]: [https://github.com/roasbeef/](https://github.com/roasbeef/),
[https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[4]:
[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

------
jessmartin
First | Data Platform Engineer | Durham, NC | Onsite, Remote, Full-time,
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/797852#.WanaCtOGNN0](https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/797852#.WanaCtOGNN0)

\--

First is a venture-funded startup at the intersection of artificial
intelligence and real estate tech. We identify when people are going to move,
and develop products to change the game for real estate professionals.

As an early member of a growing team, you’ll have significant ownership,
input, and influence over the work that we do, and how we do it. You will be
uniquely positioned to work alongside our Data Science and Product teams,
bridging these cross-functional groups to make sure our data is flowing
smoothly. You will build tools and conduits to help our data scientists easily
access data gathered from our systems as well as outside sources. In turn,
you’ll work with other software developers to integrate results from data
science and machine learning into our services. You can help identify areas
where data can help solve problems for our customers, and help build those
solutions.

* You are an efficient architect. You are good at identifying bottlenecks and weak points in the data flow. You envision a better architecture, and relentlessly improve existing systems to be more efficient, reliable, scalable and easily accessible for data storage, backup and pipelines.

* You are a hybrid engineer. You are able to cross data operation and application software boundaries to provide system-wide support to various teams on the platform. You are skilled at Python, have extensive experience working with various databases (such as PostgreSQL) and are very familiar with AWS services (EC2, EMR, S3, RedShift, RDS, Athena).

* You understand distributed systems. You can build cohesive systems from small pieces, tools, and services that coordinate and communicate through the cloud.

* You have worked with teams scaling projects that deal with large amounts of data. You are well-equipped with big data knowledge and tools (Hadoop, Spark, Hive etc) and can design creative solutions for moving and operating large-scale data efficiently. You will provide easy access to all data at different stages of the pipeline to all teams that need it.

* You embrace automation. You take pride in providing support and building robust internal diagnostic tools, micro-services and other engineering solutions that other teams can either use directly or as Lego blocks to build their own applications on the platform.

* You are super proactive. You understand that as a platform engineer, you need to be up to date on what other departments are working on, and anticipate needs from data science team and product engineering team well in advance. You are capable of making intuitive decisions about what services and tools need to be in place before they are desperately needed.

* You love learning. You are curious and eager to learn about new areas that you may not have experienced yet. You enjoy playing with new technology and exploring new solutions that might come handy in providing better platform support to the team.

Come work with us. Change the real estate industry. Learn and grow every day.

[http://first.io](http://first.io) |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/797852#.WanaCtOGNN0](https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/797852#.WanaCtOGNN0)

------
callmevlad
Webflow | Frontend & Backend Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE or REMOTE |
Full Time | $100k-$160k + equity

Heya HN! We launched here almost 5 years ago [0], and now we're looking to add
a few more engineers across the stack to round out our team.

On the frontend, we really push the boundaries of what's possible in the
browser. Here are some examples of the types of visual tools we build here:
[1] [2] [3] [4] - and that's just scratching the surface. Our frontend stack
is based on React, Flux, Redux, Flow, Immutable.js, GraphQL, Apollo, CSS-in-
JS, etc.

On the backend, we run an entire hosting platform that scales to millions of
requests across hundreds of thousands of websites and applications. There's a
healthy mix of Node.js, GraphQL, MongoDB, Redis, Rancher, Terraform, Docker -
and whole slew of AWS services (we love Lambda!).

Most of us work remotely (across 10 countries, primarily US and EU timezones),
and we have a strong design-and-engineering-driven culture. We all care deeply
about building powerful tools for the open web platform to empower millions
more people to create for the web, because learning to code is so hard that
only 0.25% of the world knows how to to do it. If you've ever seen Bret
Victor's "Inventing on Principle" talk (google it!) and really resonated with
it, this is the team for you!

We're stable, cash flow positive (so no need ask VCs for $$$), and building a
product which truly changes people's lives (there are thousands of people
across the world now making a living using Webflow to build professional sites
[6] for others).

We're looking for senior-level engineers that have had significant experience
building production SaaS applications, but we also consider more junior-level
engineers who have a track record of learning quickly.

If you are interested, send me a personal note (email in my profile) - I'd
love to chat more!

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5407499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5407499)

[1] [http://3d-transforms.webflow.com/](http://3d-transforms.webflow.com/)

[2]
[https://webflow.com/feature/interactions-v2](https://webflow.com/feature/interactions-v2)

[3] [https://webflow.com/designer](https://webflow.com/designer)

[4] [https://www.flexboxgame.com/](https://www.flexboxgame.com/)

[5] [https://webflow.com/hosting](https://webflow.com/hosting)

[6]
[https://webflow.com/discover/popular](https://webflow.com/discover/popular)

~~~
mhasbini
Can you please re-check the publicity status of your email? It's not available
in your profile.

------
sandm
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com](https://auth0.com)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Fulltime

Ultimately, we strive for an internet with fewer passwords. Our vision is to
provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers, to make
the internet safer. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open positions: [https://auth0.com/jobs](https://auth0.com/jobs)

• Engineer - Core Auth: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-core-
auth](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-core-auth)

• Private SaaS Sr. Engineer - [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-
appliance](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-appliance)

• Engineering Lead - MFA & Anomaly Detection:
[https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineering-lead-enhanced-
se...](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineering-lead-enhanced-security)

• Engineer - API + Services: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-api-
services](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-api-services)

• Frontend Engineer - Management Dashboard:
[https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/frontend-engineer-
dashboard](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/frontend-engineer-dashboard)

• Engineer - Multifactor Authentication:
[https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-
mfa](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-mfa)

• Engineer - Product: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-
extensibility](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-extensibility)

• Infrastructure Engineer: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/infrastructure-
engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/infrastructure-engineer)

• IT Support Engineer (Buenos Aires): [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/it-
support-engineer](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/it-support-engineer)

• Security Engineer - Operations: [https://auth0.com/jobs/security/security-
engineer-operations](https://auth0.com/jobs/security/security-engineer-
operations)

• CS-Infra Engineer: [https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-cs-
infra](https://auth0.com/jobs/engineer/engineer-cs-infra)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Here are some pictures from our 2017 offsite in Cancun:

•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/892051882289528832)

•
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/891357637283131392)

------
NewsNow
Head of Digital Product / Designer/Developer / Web Developers / Full Stack
Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Programmatic Advertising Engineers /
Back End Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK or 100% remote (UK
residents only) | Full-time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, a focus on credible independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Head of Digital Product/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping
all our development efforts incredibly well organised and delivering the
vision. You’ll grasp our strategic vision, consult with stakeholders to
prioritise and specify desired developments, and co-ordinate the work of our
agile development team to balance our editorial, development and commercial
goals and deliver them with maximum efficiency.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for
designing and developing all aspects of UI and brand, including a new homepage
format. You will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript, CSS3, SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to
contribute authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the
entire software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping presentation.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Programmatic Advertising Engineer/, you’ll use JS
(ES5, ES6) and NodeJS to develop our unique bespoke programmatic advertising
technologies, helping maintain our role as the leading UK publisher in ad
tech.

\- As a /(Fully Remote) Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will
largely be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem
solving, finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability
challenges and security concerns.

All positions are available at our head office in London Euston/Kings Cross,
and developer roles are also available 100% remote (UK residents only).

If you like the sound of this, we’d love to hear from you, so get in touch!
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
brown4
Endgame’s security platform enables organizations to hunt for adversaries
within their networks and secure their most valuable assets. We are
characterized by a high degree of autonomy and flexibility, intellectual
engagement, and a competitive compensation structure that rewards performance.
We work within a fast-paced, driven, and flexible work environment that allows
for both professional growth, as well as unwinding through team events like
weekend family brunches, happy hours, and outdoor activities. Endgame values
engagement within the tech community. We provide opportunities for open source
contributions, speaking at meetups or conferences, and participating in our
technical blog.

Senior Software Engineer (Front End) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite
|[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3rTr1jwA](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3rTr1jwA)

Endgame’s Front End Engineering team is looking for a Senior Front End
Engineer to be part of a cross-functional team working with designers, product
managers, and engineers across multiple phases of the product lifecycle. Our
Front End team builds responsive and elegant interfaces while maintaining a
solid enthusiasm and passion for cutting-edge technologies. Our Front End
Engineers embrace modern JavaScript frameworks and libraries, develop rapid
prototypes, and iterate on features to optimize user interaction. Front End
Engineers at Endgame use innovative UI architectures and designs, setting the
bar high to produce compelling interfaces and creative visualizations.

Senior Site Reliability Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NTr1jwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NTr1jwW)

Site Reliability Engineer | Arlington, VA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZTr1jw8](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZTr1jw8)

Endgame is seeking a Senior Site Reliability Engineer to build solutions that
enhance availability, performance, and stability of Endgame’s bleeding edge
security platform and supporting systems. You will be automating repetitive
work and develop solutions that operate at scale, ensuring your own technology
efforts directly improve the reliability of our products. Our teams are
empowered and expected to improve Endgame’s products to truly deliver a
reliable experience to customers. Members of the SRE team also support,
deploy, and provide enhancements to the application infrastructure and act as
a successful partner within our Engineering, Research & Development, and
Product teams. You will be encouraged to bring fresh ideas and new
perspectives to the position, while demonstrating versatility when faced with
evolving requirements. You will work within a collaborative, flexible, start-
up development environment while being offered opportunities to lead and
expand your skill-set. Help us push our technology forward and leverage your
expertise in networks and systems to shape the future of our products.

------
analen
Lead of ML at Jungla -

Jungla’s mission is to ensure we all find meaningful answers to the increasing
number of questions we ask of our genomes as patients. Personalized medicine
depends upon accurately finding and interpreting our genetic differences.
While technological advances have revolutionized our ability to find these
differences, genetic tests often fail to interpret these differences, leading
to inconclusive results and clinical uncertainty. This is both a limitation of
existing data and approaches. Jungla’s strategy unites experts in functional
genomics, computational biophysics, and machine learning to develop
proprietary solutions for genetic interpretation. The guiding principles at
Jungla are rooted in knowledge generation, performance, scalability, and
transparency. Our team strives to make genetic tests more useful, faster, and
less expensive.

What You'll Do: Help patients better leverage their genomic information across
a wide-array of genetic and genomic tests. To achieve this, you will develop
new models and systems that learn from diverse and increasingly complex
computational and experimental data types. Help establish and promote a
culture of engineering excellence.

Ownership and Direction: Alongside the cofounders –3 ex-Stanford PhDs and
postdocs– you will be instrumental to both problem definition and solution
development.

Engineering Excellence: You will set the software engineering tone for our
small team, establishing continuous integration practices in an agile
environment.

Technical Development: You will drive architecture, algorithms development and
implementation of critical components of Jungla’s ambitious technical roadmap.
Improve Healthcare: You will utilize your skills to help develop solutions
that will impact patients’ lives.

Let's Talk If: You know deep learning: You have a thorough grasp of machine
learning fundamentals and significant experience building deep learning
solutions to various challenging problems. Preferably using the Python data
stack with tensor-based programming languages with a focus on deep learning:
Tensorflow (preferred), (py)Torch, Caffe, Theano, etc.

You are passionate about driving insights from data: You have high-fluency and
the equivalent skills of 3+ years of experience in: statistics, machine
learning, coding, and answering questions in high-dimensional numerical
datasets. Our data is different from established areas of ML/DL application
(like computer vision or natural language processing), so you’ll need to
derive effective hyperparameters and architectures for different learning
problems and data types.

You care about code: You take pride in development and have a deep
understanding of how to write high quality, maintainable, extensible software.
You have built tools in a production software engineering environment,
including use of automated regression testing, version control, and deployment
systems.

You own your work: You’re a steward of excellence who can identify,
prioritize, manage and execute goals that impact the team’s mission.

Why You'll Love Working at Jungla: We combine competitive compensation and
benefits with the opportunity to work on challenging and worthwhile problems.
You will work with an interdisciplinary team at the interface of computer
science, biophysics, and genomics, developing elegant technological solutions
to improve patient care.

We believe that mission-driven teams with diverse skill sets are best
positioned to drive impact. We see work as a reflection of our care and love
for the world and are passionate about changing the trajectory of healthcare.

Values-Driven Culture

Team & Growth

Send your details to MLjobs@oxeonpartners.com

------
moirareilly
Flexport's mission is to fix the user experience in global trade and bring the
world free trade through technology. All of us at Flexport share a vision for
a world where any two businesses can trade with each other without regard for
geographic distance, logistical complexity, or regulatory challenges.

We are a licensed customs brokerage and freight forwarder built around an
online dashboard. Our services include air freight, ocean freight, trucking,
fulfillment, and cargo insurance. By automating these services and delivering
them through an online dashboard, we’ve dramatically reduced costs and
improved reliability.

Our services put clients back in control of their logistics and supply chain
needs. We offer faster freight quotes, lower prices, improved visibility and
notifications, and advanced analytics. Our team of logistics managers offer
world-class customer support to ensure all shipments exceed our clients’
expectations.

Backed by Google Ventures, Bloomberg Beta, First Round Capital, Y Combinator
and many more, Flexport is redefining how companies manage their global supply
chain.

Flexport is hiring Full Stack Engineers in SF

Want to build software that connects people? Flexport is a platform for global
trade in an industry that comprises 12% of the global GDP. We are building
products that are enabling anyone to participate in trade regardless of
geographic, regulatory or logistical boundaries. By dramatically simplifying
the process of importing goods from overseas, we aim to empower a new
generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from the wonders of international
trade.

To do this, we need a mix of brilliant technologists and logistics experts
interested in solving challenges that result in reshaping a trillion dollar
industry. We are growing our book of business by 20% every month & expanding
teams in out SF HQ & internationally.

Started in 2013, we've raised $94M from investors that include Peter Thiel’s
Founders Fund, Google Ventures, First Round Capital, Bloomberg Beta, Y
Combinator, & more.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Desire
to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase
operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals; and
-Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux
architecture, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a
Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS. Want to learn more? Email
kristen.hayward@flexport.com or check us out at flexport.com.

------
yonasb
StackShare | Full-time | REMOTE OK (U.S. only)

[https://stackshare.io/stackshare/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare/stackshare)

We’re on a mission to create the best place for engineers to figure out how to
piece together their tech stack. Our vision is to transform the way that all
SaaS tools and infrastructure are bought and sold.

We recently announced our seed round ([https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/19/why-
stackshare-is-quietly-...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/19/why-stackshare-
is-quietly-becoming-a-secret-weapon-for-developers-and-silicon-valley-ctos/)),
and also launched a new product called Stack News:
[https://stackshare.io/news/hacker_news](https://stackshare.io/news/hacker_news).

Open roles:

\- Front-End Engineer (React + Rails) -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-
soft...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-software-
engineer) \- Developer Evangelist -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist) \-
Technical Content Manager - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/145270-content-
manager](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/145270-content-manager)

We're a small distributed team of 5, spread out across the US. Our Stack:
Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare).

How we work:

Every engineer owns and is responsible for the products they build (e.g. Stack
News). Before writing any code, the engineer tagged to the product writes a
blog post announcing it to the StackShare community. From there, they spec out
the product in detail and get feedback from at least one other engineer. Once
the initial version of the product is built they ship it to a small group of
beta testers, gather feedback, and iterate. Once the product has shipped to
production, this engineer is then responsible for monitoring the metrics that
matter for this product and iterating to improve it. Since we're building a
product for engineers, we believe in letting our engineers work on things that
interest them and giving them ownership over these products.

Interview process:

Phone screen -> technical interview -> code project -> product interview ->
offer letter!

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing us please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
DLinDeepSoma
OSARO INC | San Francisco | Full time or Internships | Onsite | Deep Learning
Engineers | Reinforcement Learning Engineers | Software Engineers/DevOps

At Osaro, we're creating machine intelligence software that combines state-of-
the-art perception with powerful adaptive decision-making abilities to help
computer and robotic systems act efficiently and intelligently. You would
collaborate with existing team members with expertise spanning reinforcement
learning, computer vision, hardware architecture, robotics and more. Osaro is
developing large-scale machine learning products that need to interface with
customers’ complex software environments as well as interface with a variety
of robotic hardware and sensors.

\- Deep Learning Engineers: Seeking world-class deep learning experts with
broad backgrounds in machine learning. As a DL engineer you will be uniquely
positioned in our team to work on large-scale machine intelligence problems
and push forward the frontiers of AI technologies. You will be involved in all
stages of algorithm development from inception and initial implementation to
evaluation and all the way to a deployable production quality algorithm. You
would collaborate with existing team members with expertise spanning
reinforcement learning, computer vision, robotics and more.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809)

\- Reinforcement Learning Engineers: Looking for world-class engineers in
reinforcement learning to join our team. We are interested in individuals with
broad knowledge and experience in developing and evaluating various RL
architectures and algorithms. As an RL engineer you will be uniquely
positioned in our team to work on large-scale machine intelligence problems
and push forward the frontiers of AI technologies. You will be involved in all
stages of algorithm development from inception and initial implementation to
evaluation and all the way to a deployable production quality algorithm. You
would collaborate with existing team members with expertise spanning deep
learning, computer vision, robotics and more.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490848](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490848)

\- Software Engineers/DevOps: As a software engineer, your job will be to
maintain and develop the software infrastructure to interface with robotic
hardware and a variety of sensors, acquire data, run experiments in both
simulation and on real physical systems, programmatically store, access, and
analyze results, developing dashboards and monitoring tools, and train and
reliably deploy machine learning models across cloud based and local
resources.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453)

We are willing to sponsor the right candidates as well. Please apply directly
on our website. Thanks!
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/](http://www.osaro.com/careers/)

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland | | Westlake OH, Phoenix AZ, Lenexa KS | ONSITE
[https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Developer III (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2918/developer-iii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2918/developer-iii/job)

* Developer II - Mobile Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mob...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2762/developer-ii--mobile-developer/job)

* Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2568/developer-ii/job)

* Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2787/developer-i/job)

* Quality Assurance Analyst I (Lenexa, KS) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3038/quality-assurance...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3038/quality-assurance-analyst-i/job)

* Software Engineer - Edge (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2839/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2839/software-engineer-edge/job)

* Web Developer II (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2721/web-developer-ii/...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2721/web-developer-ii/job)

* Web Developer I (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/web-developer-i/j...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2546/web-developer-i/job)

* Sitecore Developer III (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3012/sitecore-develope...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/3012/sitecore-developer-iii/job)

Even more job listings:
[https://www.hyland.com/en/careers/apply?search=all](https://www.hyland.com/en/careers/apply?search=all)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly | Software Engineer | Remote | Full-Time

What's Parse.ly? We've built a real-time content measurement layer for the
entire web. Our analytics platform helps digital storytellers at some of the
web's best sites, such as Arstechnica, The New Yorker, TechCrunch, The
Intercept, Mashable, and many more. In total, our analytics system handles
over 65 billion monthly events from over 1 billion monthly unique visitors.

Parse.ly is a fully distributed team, as described here:
[https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=sep201...](https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=sep2017_job&utm_source=hn)

Our entire stack is in Python and JavaScript, and our team has innovated in
areas related to real-time analytics, building some of the best open source
tools for working with modern stream processing technologies. Our UX/design
team has also built one of the best-looking dashboards on the planet, using
AngularJS and D3.js. You can see some screenshots:
[http://parse.ly/tour?utm_campaign=sep2017_job&utm_source=hn](http://parse.ly/tour?utm_campaign=sep2017_job&utm_source=hn)

Our distributed team is best-in-class and we happily skip commutes by working
out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's a photograph of mine running two
full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my monitors:
[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

To see an example of how we work, check out the blog post, "Whatever It
Takes": [https://blog.parse.ly/post/46/whatever-it-
takes/?utm_campaig...](https://blog.parse.ly/post/46/whatever-it-
takes/?utm_campaign=sep2017_job&utm_source=hn)

We are growing fast and we have five open positions on the product team:

\- UX Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Machine Learning Engineer

\- Infrastructure Engineer

\- Success Engineer

Each role is described in depth in this Github gist:
[https://gist.github.com/amontalenti/0a9b3af3adf7d13540911058...](https://gist.github.com/amontalenti/0a9b3af3adf7d135409110582edc66d1)

If any of these roles sound appealing, then please send a cover letter,
CV/resume, and optionally links to projects or code, to the email address
here: work@parsely.com. Please specify the exact role in which you're
interested. Also mention that you're coming from the "HN Who's Hiring" thread.
Note that though Parse.ly is fully distributed team, we prioritize candidates
in ET/CT/MT timezones (or close) and who have past experience working
remotely.

------
muratk
engageSPARK | Cebu, Philippines | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULLTIME, VISA, Code4Good
[https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com)

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS, doing a
Missed Call, sending a FB message or others, which trigger an automated call
back to them.

Customers such as Google, Facebook, Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian
Development Bank, International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform to interact with people for a variety of use cases, including social
change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster
Planning & Response, as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and
operations.

We've recently raised funding by 500 Startups and other investors. Forbes says
we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since launch two
years ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in our space - we've
already been used in 125+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Senior JS-UI Dev: [https://goo.gl/pXPUfx](https://goo.gl/pXPUfx) | Full-Time
Full Backend-Stack Golang/Python: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)
| DevOps / SysAdmin with AWS experience | Your dream job isn't here but you
think think we should be interested anyway? Great, let's talk!

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
s3nnyy
digitalasset.zone | NYC or Zurich | SALARY: 160k-200k CHF/USD | ONSITE | For
Zurich: EU-Passport holders only, For NYC: Only people eligible to work in the
US

We disrupt the reconciliation industry with blockchain technology. We are
probably one of the few companies world-wide that built a production-ready
blockchain product and not only a POC. Our platform delivers flexible
infrastructure for regulated financial institutions to share processes and
data securely, on a need-to-know basis, without the need for reconciliation.
We have solid funding, and our clients include stock exchanges.

If you want to move to the US, working for one year in a non-US location will
get you a intercompany-transfer-visa (L1-visa are the best, as they can lead
to a green card and your spouse can work, too.) We have around 100 employees
Zurich, NYC, Budapest, Sydney, London and Hong-Kong.

We have these roles opened:

\- Cryptography Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Secure multi-party computation (e.g.
using zero-knowledge proofs), review cryptographical work with the team, groom
and communicate the cryptographic aspects of our security roadmap, drive and
manage vulnerability processes and third party cryptography audits.

\- Lead Build Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Design, support and promote scalable
practises for fast and seamless build, test and release engineering to adapt
to growth and changes of the organisation.

\- Security Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Reporting to the CSO and to our Head of
Delivery, review software to ensure high level of confidentiality, integrity,
availability. Swiftly Identify, track, classify, and manage vulnerabilities.
Help secure infrastructure and services and, help identify and track
outstanding risks. We're using Java and Scala for backend development, Haskell
for DSL tools and formal methods.

\- Software Engineer - NYC or Zürich: Be involved in all aspects of the
software development life-cycle. Primary focus on Financial Services Post
Trade but other functional domains are being investigated, too. We value a
healthy mindset and attitude towards formal specifications and verification,
as well as testing and quality. We use Java, Scala, and Haskell for backend
development of new technology concepts. We look for strong engineers.
Regardless of which language you use or how you learned it, we’re looking for
people who can write clean, effective code

\- Test Engineer - NYC or Zürich: Testing software is the whole team’s
responsibility. Your job is to make sure the right things are tested, in the
right way, at the right time. Identify weaknesses in code, plan and execute
tests which will flush them out. Be a developer: You’ll need to wrangle our
APIs, think about execution paths and edge cases, and come up with creative
ways to break our products.

Send us an email with the job-title you are interested in and your first- and
lastname (please all in the subject line) to:

jobs_hn@digitalasset.zone

------
gkamradt
df

------
EduardoNJF
C++ Engineer | Start-up hedge fund | SF, Bay Area or New York | Onsite |
Full­time | Comp: Best across all industries

Opportunity to join a leading deep-learning driven hedgefund. We are seeking
an awesome C++ Engineer to develop ultra-low latency trading systems, work in
large-scale distributed systems engineering and complex high performance
computing. We are looking for candidates with experience in developing latency
sensitive distributed systems from any industry. The required technical skills
are: C++11/C++14 on Linux, open-source contributors are highly sought by us.
We are looking for candidates with passion for technology.

Compensation is the best across all industries, much higher than silicon
valley/tech firm packages; substantial base, bonus and profit share. The role
can be based in San Francisco or New York. Sponsorship available for US based
candidates. We will consider candidates with the right skills across all
levels of seniority. Junior Engineer to Engineering Managers/MD's.

If you are interested in discussing in more detail, please send me an email
at: eduardo[dot]herrera[at]njfsearch[dot]com

------
karatkier
KARAT -REMOTE-FREELANCE-PART-TIME

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company. Karat is on a mission to assess the world's talent. We are the first
dedicated marketplace for technical interviewers. Karat's network of seasoned
engineers conduct the first rounds of technical interviews for elite
engineering companies. Our robust platform saves teams thousands of valuable
hours while allowing them to focus on the top performing candidates. Karat's
unique approach recognizes that people are central to the hiring process and
that they can be supercharged by leveraging machine learning and our rich
database of the world's interviews.

We face incredible demand for our service and are delivering significant value
to elite engineering companies like Interana, BuildZoom and Minted. We are
funded by top VCs including Formation8 and Founder Collective, plus the
founders of companies like Glassdoor, Mulesoft, Lookout, OPOWER, MediaLink and
CAA. Karat is headquartered in the University District of Seattle, WA.

Flexible, high impact work that is compensated at highly competitive rates. As
an Expert Interviewer, you will be compensated at highly competitive rates for
your interviewing expertise. The time commitment is flexible---many of our
interviews happen on nights and weekends. Some experts do 5 interviews/week
while others do over 20 interviews/week. You can work from anywhere, anytime.
You will sharpen your interviewing skills and transform the interviewing
experience for every candidate and company.

Apply Here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HACKERNEWS)

